# The Music Thread



## Surlysomething

What are you diggin' these days?

See what your friendly fat boy or fat boy loving girl is listening to!


Here's a cool link for you all to enjoy
it's SXSW '09 music player...free tracks to enjoy from the artists that will be there this year. Hit the mic!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Recently I've been listening to The Cure nonstop as well as some Sigur Ros, Pavement, Pixies, Miles Davis, Minus The Bear, Fair To Midland, and the usuals like Tool and The Mars Volta


----------



## kinkykitten

Slayer! 

I love slayer! :happy:


----------



## Uriel

Wagner, Wagner and more Wagner...

Ok, today it was To-Mera, Wagner, Gojira, Wagner, Abigail WIlliams...wait for it...wait for it...and....Wagner.



-Uriel


----------



## moarbellies

excessive amounts of pink floyd and the who


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Been playing the Casino soundtrack non stop.


----------



## Carl1h

Mostly I listen to news/info shows off public radio the CBC or BBC or podcasts. But when I listen to music, I listen to Hober.

*
http://hober.com/*​


----------



## topher38

Safety Dance
O Fortuna 
Behind blue eyes
Johnny Cash 
J.J. Cale
James McMurty
Jerry Reed


----------



## Melian

A lot of old God Module and new Prodigy (seeing them in March!!!!!!).

However, at this exact moment I am listening to Blind Guardian.


----------



## Rojodi

Lately, I've been listening to the free music on AOL.com, mostly Best of 1978. And when I have ITunes up, I have my disco and soft rock going.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I've been on a Queens of the Stoneage kick. I've had their album, "Songs for the Deaf" for a while, but I didn't really sit down and listen to it until a few weeks ago.

Ya know how it is... re-discovering albums you didn't even know you had. Nice.


----------



## Surlysomething

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I've been on a Queens of the Stoneage kick. I've had their album, "Songs for the Deaf" for a while, but I didn't really sit down and listen to it until a few weeks ago.
> 
> Ya know how it is... re-discovering albums you didn't even know you had. Nice.




Love them! Burn the Witch is one of my favorite songs ever.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Any God Lives Underwater fans out there? I've been on a bit of a kick lately.


----------



## Esther

I have not been able to stop listening to the new Bronx album lately. It kicks so much ass.


----------



## Wantabelly

Seasick Steve baby...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ddykc3dm3g


----------



## chicken legs

Ninja Glutton said:


> Any God Lives Underwater fans out there? I've been on a bit of a kick lately.



i bought the album this song was included in..

From your Mouth (cool eating vid)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8k9UONUJLsw&NR=1


----------



## viracocha

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I've been on a Queens of the Stoneage kick. I've had their album, "Songs for the Deaf" for a while, but I didn't really sit down and listen to it until a few weeks ago.


Songs for the Deaf was their best album, I think. Although R is a close second. 

I've been stuck in a Malice Mizer (plus Pancakes, Cure, and BNL) kick, but still aweing over the Polysics show. :smitten:

Now where am I going to get an orange jump suit..


----------



## vardon_grip

Josh Homme (QotSA) was a very cool customer while we were shooting this video. Jesse (EoDM)was more of the "extrovert".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zvaNPK2cBg&feature=related


----------



## Smite

I'm gravitating back to the white album, other than that, an extremely unhealthy amount of Wings and the Beastie Boys. On my indie side, it's still MGMT, Justice, and Ra Ra Riot.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

The Cure (obviously, couldn't really live without Robert Smith's voice in my life) :wubu:
Current 93 (not a lot of people know C93 or David Tibet, but again, along the same line as The Cure for me) 
Johnny Cash :smitten:
Eluvium (great to play poker to)
Modest Mouse
Christian Death (and Rozz Williams solo stuff)
Harvest Rain :bow:
Acid Bath (and Dax Riggs solo stuff)
Joy Division
The Smiths
Red House Painters
Sublime

This is a lot of my current mix. Props to Slayer, Pink Floyd, and Pavement as well


----------



## Uriel

I an effort to alleviate the depression that Wagner isn't really helping (Um...have you heard Sigfried's Funeral March??? Beautiful, but still...), I am switching to something cheery...You know, like Cannibal Corpse.
Great music to sleep by...


-Uriel


----------



## daddyoh70

I seem to be obsessing on Link Wray these days. Just love that gritty sound. He's definitely an original, noted to have influenced the likes of Hendrix, Townshend and Jeff Beck. Besides, anyone who can get an instrumental banned from radio is OK in my book.


Wikipedia said:


> The menacing sound of "Rumble" (and its title) led to a ban on several radio stations, a rare feat for a song with no lyrics, on the grounds that it glorified juvenile delinquency.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDwjWl9UVZY&feature=channel


----------



## chaoticfate13

lets see todays playlist includes

the unseen
sick of it all
rise against
civet
the queers
flatfoot56
afi


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm rockin' the Tom Petty.


----------



## chicken legs

A perfect circle..(.i know its old school(kinda)..) especially "Blue"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5xuY3OFHvA


----------



## Jackoblangada

An odd mix of Muse, The Doors, Fionna Apple and Alexi Murdoch of late...


----------



## Esther

I'm back onto the Kings of Leon again. Their new album is pretty unreal.


----------



## Archangel_257

I cannot stop listening to Incredibad's CD. For those who don't know it's Andy Samberg's projects for SNL put together with some even racier songs that SNL can't play. Not only are they funny, but they have a real good beat. Also I am totally stoked because I scored tickets to Billy Joel and Elton John Face2Face in May !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Jurassic 5 - Power in Numbers


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

^great album.


----------



## Smite

The best guitarist comes to Rock Band tommorow, and I will be there to buy Pride & Joy first thing.


----------



## Tanuki

Smite said:


> The best guitarist comes to Rock Band tommorow, and I will be there to buy Pride & Joy first thing.



I <3 SRV :wubu:


----------



## Uriel

*Avoids useless 'best guitarist' debate, tempting though it may be...*

I've been listening to Fortress, by Protest the Hero a lot, as well as Doomsday for the Deceiver, by Flotsam & Jetsam, my favorite release for the last 23 years, with no sign of being displaced, ever.


-Uriel


----------



## Ninja Glutton

For some reason, I can't stop listening to "Lovely Rita" as of late. That and the Black Keys have been owning me.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> Jurassic 5 - Power in Numbers



This album is amazing, by the way.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Wow, being a total postwhore, and I love Stevie Ray Vaughan, but I feel like Frank Zappa gets slighted when it comes to the greatest all-time guitarists. I feel like he's one of the greatest songwriters and guitarists of all time, but he gets no love. Listen to Hot Rats or Lumpy Gravy and tell me he's not amazing. I think he was just way ahead of his time.


----------



## Surlysomething

Neko Case - Middle Cyclone


----------



## Tanuki

Ninja Glutton said:


> Wow, being a total postwhore, and I love Stevie Ray Vaughan, but I feel like Frank Zappa gets slighted when it comes to the greatest all-time guitarists. I feel like he's one of the greatest songwriters and guitarists of all time, but he gets no love. Listen to Hot Rats or Lumpy Gravy and tell me he's not amazing. I think he was just way ahead of his time.



I could not agree more, Zappa is quite possibly one of the most amazing writers and musician ever... and I don't say that lightly

He is a absolute hero of mine, just listen to "Watermelon in Easter Hay" such a beautifully moving piece of music

I urge everyone to go ceck out zapa NOW.... please?


----------



## vardon_grip

Just wrapped a Silversun Pickups music video for a song called "Panic Switch" The song is excellent. It has a Smashing Pumpkins kind of vibe. If I can listen to one song 80 times over and over again and NOT want to rip my brains out with a claw hammer, it must be good. 

The single should be released sometime next week and the album "Swoon" in late March/April


----------



## Smite

Woah you directed one of their videos?!?!??!?! I love SP <3 Anyway you're still working with them and I could pay you for a autograph of Carnavas? :O


----------



## vardon_grip

Smite said:


> Woah you directed one of their videos?!?!??!?! I love SP <3 Anyway you're still working with them and I could pay you for a autograph of Carnavas? :O


I'm not a director. I was one of the cameramen that shot the video. I am hoping to see them again when they play Coachella in the spring.


----------



## Surlysomething

Groovin' on some Ben Harper

Welcome to the Cruel World


----------



## Surlysomething

The New Pornographers - Twin Cinema

:bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The Black Keys - Attack and Release


----------



## Esther

Ninja Glutton said:


> The Black Keys - Attack and Release



SO GOOD.
Have you heard Dan Auerbach's solo album?


----------



## Tanuki

Esther said:


> SO GOOD.
> Have you heard Dan Auerbach's solo album?



NO!.... *goes and findes it*

The Black Keys are amazing~


----------



## warwagon86

snow patrol!!

and loving some of the classic billy joels


----------



## Surlysomething

Justin Townes Earle - Midnight at the Movies


----------



## Esther

Today at work we were playing a lot of Nick Drake... forgot how great he was.


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> Today at work we were playing a lot of Nick Drake... forgot how great he was.



I love me some Nick Drake.


----------



## CBV_5150

Ive really been into Misery Signals lately, they bring the heavy and the melody...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXKZDflFzu4


----------



## AFatChance

*My favorite bands:

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - This one is hard to explain, but I am so attracted to Karen O. She is just phenomenal. And "Maps" had such a girly emotional effect on me. The way she sings in it just gives you the chills. 

Gorillaz - They have been one of my favorites since I was 13 or so. Their songs just sound so desolate and isolated...by that I guess I mean, I like the sad feeling of some of their songs. And the upbeat ones are just cool.

Straylight Run - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5uect48Vcc

Said The Whale - I am just getting into them. They have a way with words.




I'm an indie kid...*


----------



## the hanging belly

Right now Il Divo


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Yeah Yeah Yeahs are awesome, Karen O is the dream  

I can't stop listening to old Modest Mouse & The Smiths

Oh and At The Drive-In's cover of "This Night has Opened my Eyes" (smiths) Soooo good.


----------



## AFatChance

ClockworkOrange said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeahs are awesome, Karen O is the dream
> 
> I can't stop listening to old Modest Mouse & The Smiths
> 
> Oh and At The Drive-In's cover of "This Night has Opened my Eyes" (smiths) Soooo good.



*
She is... I can't get enough. :wubu:*


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Esther said:


> Today at work we were playing a lot of Nick Drake... forgot how great he was.



THANK YOU for saying that. Pink Moon is one of my top 5 favorite albums of all time.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Also, any fellow Gojira fans? Can I get a "hell yeah?"


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

new album by a band called the Birdmonster has been getting a lot of play by me.


----------



## ~da rev~

Been listening to a lot of Ween and just starting to get into Elvis Costello by listening to his album called This Year's Model.


----------



## Orchid

my favorite singer/musician is Bobby Caldwell


----------



## chicken legs

I'm feeling Beyonce..the older stuff

Green Light


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaNLdKbu1iM&feature=channel

and Amerie's 1 thing


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACUNomJBwS4


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Just found out I may have to take a flight out west so this is my anti anxiety song that I have on repeat...also one of my favorite songs ever.

William De Vaughn-Be Thankful For What You Got

http://www.zshare.net/audio/568387462cf7b2ca/


----------



## chicken legs

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Just found out I may have to take a flight out west so this is my anti anxiety song that I have on repeat...also one of my favorite songs ever.
> 
> William De Vaughn-Be Thankful For What You Got
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/568387462cf7b2ca/



Anxiety about flying?or about whats going to happen once you get there?

just being nosey


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

^a bit of both.


----------



## chicken legs

well don't worry about the flight it should be all good...the other stuff idk...lol


----------



## Smite

I'm kinda ashamed because I hated this band all my life, but now i'm warming up to them, smh.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

how can you have hated Sonic Youth? so good


----------



## Smite

"It's just alot of noise".

Plus I was a fan of Boston alternative/grunge over Seattle alternative/grunge as evidenced by my avatar and signature


----------



## ClockworkOrange

I mean, cities be damned, if you're down with Dinosaur Jr. and the Pixies and the Lemonheads how can you not groove w/Sonic Youth hehe. Not to forget about bands like My Bloody Valentine, and they're not even from the states! Seriously though it's cool that you're getting into them now


----------



## Smite

I must admit, I get a nice thrill off of "Spoonman" and "Rusty Cage" :O


----------



## Surlysomething

Bonnie Prince Billy - Strange Form of Life (The Letting Go)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsQ8TqXr7B0


I've loved his stuff since the Palace days.


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Just found out I may have to take a flight out west so this is my anti anxiety song that I have on repeat...also one of my favorite songs ever.
> 
> William De Vaughn-Be Thankful For What You Got
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/568387462cf7b2ca/




Cool song. Too bad he didn't record more.


----------



## chicken legs

Smite said:


> I must admit, I get a nice thrill off of "Spoonman" and "Rusty Cage" :O



I get all warm and fuzzy thinking about Soundgarden..mmmmmmmm

The day I tried to live limo wreck


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

These were the song I was playing in the car when I was driving home.

Foster Sylvers- Misdemeanor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulStNGIJndE

Steve Miller Band -Abracadabra
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTJ1hRaElyE

Pacific Division, Dom Kennedy & Carter - Everybody Knows Us
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJjIKvWGzyI

Jimmy Cliff - The harder they come
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjtXfkHCEkY

Dan Hartman - I Can Dream About You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc3Sa4n0rS8

The Cure - love cats
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EeZRBStMNQ


----------



## ClockworkOrange

some dreamy stuff....

Current 93 - It's Time, Only Time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7MnW1qRL0k&playnext_from=PL&feature=PlayList&p=6187BFB8F2C511CF&index=0

The Cure - Plainsong 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbFD0xQtjS4

The Smiths - I Know it's Over

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2e4V3Xh17w

Red House Painters - Medicine Bottle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BMZ7wfLyno

Marissa Nadler - Diamond Hearts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaOA2lC5S74&feature=related


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Morning listening:

This song is just...whoo, she's the queen for reason.
If there's one woman that can melt my cold dead heart it's Aretha 

Aretha Franklin - One Step Ahead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cIWu5m8UmA


----------



## Surlysomething

White soul boys *Hall & Oates*

You Make My Dreams Come True


----------



## Surlysomething

Santana - Winning (1981) before that Rob Thomas crap :bow:


----------



## Melian

Today, I think I listened to every version of Zombie Nation ever recorded.

NB. the stompy ones were best.


----------



## chicken legs

I'm listening to my Pandora stations


----------



## Esther

Every time I dieeee


----------



## Smite

I saw this for the first time today


----------



## chicken legs

Smite said:


> I saw this for the first time today



i love Bjork's debut album..well all her stuff actually

I can relate to that song..lol


----------



## Esther

Smite said:


> I saw this for the first time today




I haven't seen this in ages! She has a lot of really cool videos.


----------



## Kbbig

Zero by Yeah Yeah Yeahs is an absolute electro rock kick. Their new album is pretty darn good the whole way through. A little bit of Ben Folds and U2 recently as well.


----------



## Tracii

Can't get enough of Slayer and Testament they rock my world!


----------



## uttw56

my morning jacket.


----------



## Tanuki

Today I have mostly been listening to Rage Against The Machine and Wolves in the Throne Room

... and I have wrecked my hands playing bass along with these songs, worth it though~


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Decemberists all day long~!


----------



## Esther

ClockworkOrange said:


> Decemberists all day long~!



Oh yessss
Are you excited for their new album?


----------



## ClockworkOrange

I am now!  haha


----------



## Esther

I haven't heard it yet; I have a feeling it's going to be late because it's supposed to be coming out on the 24th and we still don't have it in the store I work at. But I'm very excited for it!


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

I'm loving a bit of pj harvey and air at the moment. PJ Harvey makes me weak at the knees man. white chalk is my favourite album, pleasantly gloomy. Justice, Simian mobile disco, digitalism, tiga, soulwax, tv on the radio, the knife. Is there anyone out there who likes any of these artists?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC4lOdiV2jk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zo1-XlazvY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqa-...012D46E5&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7OBAL09P30


----------



## chicken legs

I became aware of PJ Harvey after the cover done in the movie Strange Days
by Juliet Lewis..plus her dress was kick ass


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxaAwk5seiU&feature=related


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Esther said:


> I haven't heard it yet; I have a feeling it's going to be late because it's supposed to be coming out on the 24th and we still don't have it in the store I work at. But I'm very excited for it!



Yeah Crane Wife was really hit and miss, there were some songs I was just bleh about, but some really good ones too  Hope this one is great! hehe.


----------



## JoyJoy

My son has me hooked on Modest Mouse:

http://www.modestmousemusic.com/ (music starts automatically when you enter the site, so be warned - it plays an entire cd)

And I'm looking forward to seeing this:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2009/mar/16/heath-ledger-modest-mouse-music-video


----------



## chicken legs

JoyJoy said:


> My son has me hooked on Modest Mouse:
> 
> http://www.modestmousemusic.com/ (music starts automatically when you enter the site, so be warned - it plays an entire cd)
> 
> And I'm looking forward to seeing this:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2009/mar/16/heath-ledger-modest-mouse-music-video



wow Heath Ledger directed stuff...i love him..rip


----------



## Tanuki

Been listening to Paramore today... yup, I love this band


----------



## ~da rev~

Induldging in some Daniel Johnston today. If you don't know him, you should. He's brillaint in every way possible.


----------



## Chimpi

Uriel said:


> *Avoids useless 'best guitarist' debate, tempting though it may be...*
> 
> I've been listening to *Fortress, by Protest the Hero* a lot, as well as Doomsday for the Deceiver, by Flotsam & Jetsam, my favorite release for the last 23 years, with no sign of being displaced, ever.
> 
> 
> -Uriel



I have to go back and say that I recently picked this album up. It's awesome. First time I have heard them. I thoroughly enjoy Fortress and Kezia. Two fantastic albums on the whole. Powerful sound.


----------



## Tanuki

Today I have mostly been listening to Meshuggah


----------



## Esther

T-Bear said:


> Today I have mostly been listening to Meshuggah



It's funny... when I went to see Pinback last year, Rob Crow came out onstage with his giant beard, wearing camo shorts lopped off at the knee, a scuzzy t-shirt with holes all over it and a Meshuggah hat. You wouldn't picture such a pretty-sounding man lookin' like that and being into Meshuggah, but there he is.

Haha, random tangent there... but every time somebody mentions that band I laugh and think about that.


----------



## Esther

Chimpi said:


> I have to go back and say that I recently picked this album up. It's awesome. First time I have heard them. I thoroughly enjoy Fortress and Kezia. Two fantastic albums on the whole. Powerful sound.



Those kids are from around here... I was really, really impressed when I saw them live years and years ago, in a shitty little dive bar. But I can't get into them on recording.


----------



## Uriel

I've been listening to a lot of Hate Eternal recently. Guess it's just the mood that I'm in. You can listen to a lot of Death Metal and be just as you were before turning it on, but HE...they make you want to kill something.
Odd, since Erik Rutan is such a nice guy...




-Uriel


----------



## Esther

Sage Francis!!!


----------



## chicken legs

A Fiona Apple song just popped up on my Pandora Station that i totally love

Sleep to Dream

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stuyVj8IOPg


"Don't come around..I got my own hell to raise"


----------



## JenFromOC

I can hardly contain myself...my sister and I are going to see Billy Joel and Elton John next Saturday. OMG. I am getting all hot thinking about it....mmmm the Piano Man. LOL


----------



## Jackoblangada

For some reason I have been absolutly OCD about "Lazy Eye" by the Silversun Pickups of late...I have listened to it so manytimes over the past four days I am sure my nieghbors are going to have nightmares to the base line.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-mxBDuRaZ8


----------



## vardon_grip

Jackoblangada said:


> For some reason I have been absolutly OCD about "Lazy Eye" by the Silversun Pickups of late...I have listened to it so manytimes over the past four days I am sure my nieghbors are going to have nightmares to the base line.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-mxBDuRaZ8



Then this may or may not help ease your sleep.
Stills from their new video.


----------



## Esther

Jackoblangada said:


> For some reason I have been absolutly OCD about "Lazy Eye" by the Silversun Pickups of late...I have listened to it so manytimes over the past four days I am sure my nieghbors are going to have nightmares to the base line.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-mxBDuRaZ8




It's a sweet song man, not gonna lie!


----------



## Jackoblangada

Thanks for the pics *Vardon* Did you work on this video?

*Esther*, I'm glad you approve. Nice to know I am not too out of touch with what the yound and hip are enjoying


----------



## vardon_grip

Jackoblangada said:


> Thanks for the pics *Vardon* Did you work on this video?



Yes, I was one of the cameramen on the shoot and had a few moments to take the pix.


----------



## Tanuki

Today I have mostly been listening to Wolves in the Throne Room

... I am indeed addicted to this band... I bought there first album like 3 or 4 times all ready and even more times for the second album, collecting different versions and stuff... I love this music


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

Esther said:


> Sage Francis!!!



Xaul Zan owns sage, do you like nonprophets?


----------



## Esther

fat_viking_bloke said:


> Xaul Zan owns sage, do you like nonprophets?




Never heard, but I work in a record store so I'll see if I can get it in the store!


----------



## Smite

I am so fucking ecstatic. I am going to see one of my personal gods, David Byrne in concert THE DAY AFTER MY BIRTHDAY! WOOOOOOOO

This, Tom Tom Club, and Pixies will make this the summer of awesome for me.


----------



## Archangel_257

JenFromOC said:


> I can hardly contain myself...my sister and I are going to see Billy Joel and Elton John next Saturday. OMG. I am getting all hot thinking about it....mmmm the Piano Man. LOL



I am seeing them in May and I can't contain myself sometimes. I don't care how old they are now I will scream like a middle aged woman at a Barry Manilow concert.


----------



## Surlysomething

Dire Staits - So Far Away From Me


----------



## Ninja Glutton

For some reason, I cannot stop listening to The B-52's - "Private Idaho"


----------



## Smite

I know it's cool to hate them, but i'm going to see Blues Traveler in July :O


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

the new MF Doom album has been on repeat.


----------



## Tanuki

Smite said:


> I know it's cool to hate them, but i'm going to see Blues Traveler in July :O



*Jealous!*


----------



## JenFromOC

While I was at work today, I heard Chicago's "You're the Inspiration." Goddamn, that's a good song.


----------



## viracocha

Smite said:


> I know it's cool to hate them, but i'm going to see Blues Traveler in July :O



So jealous!!



Esther said:


> Sage Francis!!!



Woo, Sage Francis. I can't rep you, so here's props!
--
I've been stuck in a Nick Cave fixation. At every moment in the last 4 days, I've been singing Albert Goes West, More News From Nowhere, Jesus of the Moon, or We Call Upon the Author.


----------



## Surlysomething

Gomez - Bring it On


AMAZING live. Well, from what I can remember.


----------



## Surlysomething

The Commodores - Lady (You Bring Me Up)


----------



## chicken legs

I been lovin Tom Jones..."whats new pussycat" got me hooked long ago..lol

and Englebert Humperdinck's "Quando Quando Quando" is the song that snagged me...lol

What can i say...I am from Vegas


hehehe...Tom Jones & Carlton Banks - It's Not Unusual (Fresh Prince)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKSxlJPmz40&feature=related


----------



## Tanuki

Surlysomething said:


> Gomez - Bring it On
> 
> 
> AMAZING live. Well, from what I can remember.



Holy Crap... you like Gomez!?....

You WIN quite frankly~

EVERYONE REP HER NOW PLEASE


----------



## Surlysomething

T-Bear said:


> Holy Crap... you like Gomez!?....



Oh yes, yes I do!


----------



## dvbranton

Pearl Jam
TOOL 
A Perfect Circle
Mayday Parade
Rise Against
WASP
Gangsta Rap (just because it cracks me up)

Guilty pleasure= Sarah Mclachlan


----------



## Surlysomething

The Jayhawks - I'm Gonna Make You Love Me


----------



## Tanuki

I'm listening to yet more Yoko Kanno Anime Soundtracks...


----------



## MasterShake

The new Napalm Death album is awesome. That is all.


----------



## Smite

Woodstock 99 was ten years ago. That's crazy. I still remember that being the first time I saw "boobies" on television.


----------



## Hole

Smite said:


> Woodstock 99 was ten years ago. That's crazy. I still remember that being the first time I saw "boobies" on television.



I love that album. Nice.


----------



## Esther

I've been rocking the new Cursive. It makes me feel better for some reason.


----------



## TheNewBlack

I've been listening to alot of instrumental/ambient music lately, most notably Mogwai.


----------



## Tanuki

Listening to a lot of Kate Bush lately, as always in fact...

How to be Invisible, Right this moment


----------



## Esther

TheNewBlack said:


> I've been listening to alot of instrumental/ambient music lately, most notably Mogwai.



I wanted to rep you for Mogwai, but alas, I've repped you too much already.


----------



## Melian

Sooooo much Funker Vogt. And Terrorfakt.

I'm reminiscing about the time I saw them play together, and a bunch of speed freaks almost crushed me at the stage gate.


----------



## RentonBob

I've been listening to a lot of Theory of a Deadman and Mudvayne lately


----------



## JoyJoy

My son played the new Ludo cd for me tonight....pretty good stuff.


----------



## chicken legs

RentonBob said:


> I've been listening to a lot of Theory of a Deadman and Mudvayne lately



I would love to see Mudvayne in concert


----------



## kittencat

today i was listening to the peacocks...so not metal but good tunes i dig it:eat2: their music is delicious!


----------



## chicken legs

This song is so chill

Nightmares on Wax..Flip Ya Lid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5Ei3W6wYE4&feature=PlayList&p=63FB907ABE50449F&index=6


----------



## Jackoblangada

I seem to be having musical multiple personality disorder today...

Keep listening to "Mad World" by Gary Jule and then wanting to hear
"Light & Day" Polyphonic Spree....

Mad World
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4 

Light & Day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHJo_klmPcA

Still can't shake 'Lazy Eye' either...lol


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Lately I've been listening to alot of Cast the First Stone, The Acacia Strain, and Pierce the Veil


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I urge all of you to listen to Parov Stelar. He's a mashup DJ that uses mostly 1920s jazz samples. Check out the song "Charleston Butterfly." I urge you.


----------



## StarScream!

Listening to lots of Sarah Mclachlan tonight. I think it is making more depressed...lol...but her voice is so beautiful. I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Esther

StarScream! said:


> Listening to lots of Sarah Mclachlan tonight. I think it is making more depressed...lol...but her voice is so beautiful. I can't stop listening to it.



Try Emily Haines' solo stuff if you like that... equally haunting.


----------



## Uriel

I just picked up a Camille Saint-Saens Guitar Etudes CD. I haven't listened to it yet, but I will later this afternoon.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The Velvet Underground - The Velvet Underground & Nico

Greatest debut album ever. It is solidified by being deeply connected with the Andy Warhol installation art pieces of that era. I could listen to this album for 1000 years.


----------



## Paquito

Got the FuGees on repeat for the past month now.
What can I say? Lauren Hill=amazing.

Also, lots of Motown recently. Jackson 5 and the Temptations in particular.

*looks back on the thread, realizes that his choices are _very_ different than everyone elses*
black sheep anyone?


----------



## StarScream!

Esther said:


> Try Emily Haines' solo stuff if you like that... equally haunting.



Wow, awesome stuff. It is very haunting, I like that. 

I've been listening to City and Colour tonight. Dallas Green is an amazing song writer, and singer. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q6SnVWakkY


----------



## frankman

Today, I'm listening to Isobel Campbell & Mark Lanegan's Sunday at Devil Dirt. While it's mostly Lanegan's broken baritone vocals, Campbell's folksy guitar and eerie backup vocals make it one of the best... contemporary folk I guess, or spooky americana.

And I've been rocking the Nightwatch Man - One Man Revolution.


----------



## Melian

I'm feeling like an extra big bitch today (and have probably just made the bitchiest post of my entire Dims career on another thread....), thus, I am now listening to some X-P8


----------



## JoyJoy

I found my long-lost Supertramp Breakfast in America cd last night.


----------



## Esther

StarScream! said:


> Wow, awesome stuff. It is very haunting, I like that.
> 
> I've been listening to City and Colour tonight. Dallas Green is an amazing song writer, and singer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q6SnVWakkY



I love everything Emily is involved in, haha.
It's funny, since I live in the Niagara region, Dallas is a HUGE celebrity here. His album was our #1 seller at work for months.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> I'm feeling like an extra big bitch today (and have probably just made the bitchiest post of my entire Dims career on another thread....), thus, I am now listening to some X-P8




Hahaha. Bitchy, but lolworthy.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

kittencat said:


> today i was listening to the peacocks...so not metal but good tunes i dig it:eat2: their music is delicious!




what album? I like them.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

chicken legs said:


> I would love to see Mudvayne in concert



I saw them twice. They were awesome. Once was at the Trocadero in Philly which is this really tiny venue. I was like 5 feet from them. To be honest, I only really like L.D. 50, though.


----------



## Smite

I've taken an extreme liking to Metallica the past few days


----------



## Esther

Smite said:


> I've taken an extreme liking to Metallica the past few days



Haha... I just love how bummed you are about it.


----------



## ~da rev~

No reason to be bummed. Unless you're liking St. Anger. Then you should be very bummed.


----------



## Esther

Death Magnetic is pretty laughable too, imo.


----------



## kinkykitten

Dan and myself have just been blasting out some black metal... In Norwegain.

Now THAT is hardcore XD


----------



## frankman

kinkykitten said:


> Dan and myself have just been blasting out some black metal... In Norwegain.
> 
> Now THAT is hardcore XD



But black metal is louder than hardcore (especially most Scandinavian stuff), so hardcore black metal would be black_er_ metal, _really_ black metal... *Carbon* metal!


----------



## StarScream!

Listening to 36 Crazyfists, my favorite band.


----------



## WillSpark

I'm just loving this song today. I don't know why, but it's damn catchy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## Uriel

frankman said:


> But black metal is louder than hardcore (especially most Scandinavian stuff), so hardcore black metal would be black_er_ metal, _really_ black metal... *Carbon* metal!




Ha, I spotted Sick of it All in your Sig. I saw them, Summer of 91, I think. New Titans on the Block Tour...Sepultura,Napalm Death, Sacred Reich, and SOIA. They were the 'alternative act' for the evening. Not my cup of tea,but pretentious hardcore kids are always so shocked that I had seen them.

That was the most brutal pit ever...2 guys ended up with broken legs, and there was...a Table being carried aloft in a big circle, slamming into people. A table.

Um...A Table? Hehehe. The surprised merch guy, when some dudes ran up and shouted 'Quick, we need this for the Pit!!!' and stole his big fold-out table.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Ninja Glutton said:


> For some reason, I can't stop listening to "Lovely Rita" as of late. That and the Black Keys have been owning me.



I drove from Arizona to Texas and then back again, this song played a few times. I quite enjoy it.



Ninja Glutton said:


> Wow, being a total postwhore, and I love Stevie Ray Vaughan, but I feel like Frank Zappa gets slighted when it comes to the greatest all-time guitarists. I feel like he's one of the greatest songwriters and guitarists of all time, but he gets no love. Listen to Hot Rats or Lumpy Gravy and tell me he's not amazing. I think he was just way ahead of his time.



I think you quite nailed this as well, the guy was an amazing musician, not just as a player, but as a visionary, I'm not a big fan, but he was amazing, and WAY ahead of his time.

My tastes are tame at the moment, 

a new Death Cab for Cutie EP, 
Wings
Jack Johnson
And Yo-Yo Ma, playing the Bach Cello Suites.


----------



## frankman

Uriel said:


> Ha, I spotted Sick of it All in your Sig. I saw them, Summer of 91, I think. New Titans on the Block Tour...Sepultura,Napalm Death, Sacred Reich, and SOIA. They were the 'alternative act' for the evening. Not my cup of tea,but pretentious hardcore kids are always so shocked that I had seen them.
> 
> That was the most brutal pit ever...2 guys ended up with broken legs, and there was...a Table being carried aloft in a big circle, slamming into people. A table.
> 
> Um...A Table? Hehehe. The surprised merch guy, when some dudes ran up and shouted 'Quick, we need this for the Pit!!!' and stole his big fold-out table.



I always considered Sepultura to be hardcore too. Honorable mention. They're hardrocky and not really metal like other metal acts. They were great though. I saw them around '99/'00.

I always dig going to nights with crazy bills, digging punk but looking like the Descendents. I've been drunk on a Goth night (they had V&V nation, which I always thought was electro, but they were welcomed like Bauhaus), I've been at some uber-small local grindcore festival. That was great though. The last band played in the basement of the venue, and people were continuously bumping their heads, bashing their knees against random pipelines and drains. It added to the ambiance.

I've seen 3 foot chicks deck 6 foot guys, I know of people breaking noses, teeth and other stuff. Hell, I saw a guy bleeding from the ears once...
_But I have never. in my life. seen a table being carried into the pit._

That's just insane:happy:


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Hell yeah PTH is where it's at!! What is this flotsam & jetsam you speak of? Hey you should check out Animals as Leaders, kind of repetitive but they wrote and recorded the album in a month's time. Makes me want to quit. 



Uriel said:


> *Avoids useless 'best guitarist' debate, tempting though it may be...*
> 
> I've been listening to Fortress, by Protest the Hero a lot, as well as Doomsday for the Deceiver, by Flotsam & Jetsam, my favorite release for the last 23 years, with no sign of being displaced, ever.
> 
> 
> -Uriel


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Been on a big Minus The Bear kick lately.


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> Been on a big Minus The Bear kick lately.



Where do you guys keep finding bands with such retarded names??

*listens to Anal Cunt*


----------



## Esther

Ninja Glutton said:


> Been on a big Minus The Bear kick lately.



I'd rep you for Minus the Bear if I could!! Great band, stupid name


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Ninja Glutton said:


> Been on a big Minus The Bear kick lately.



I really like Minus the Bear, the music is very . . .


----------



## Surlysomething

Tegan & Sara - The Con


LOVE


----------



## ~da rev~

Been listening to some good ol' fashion American metal. Such as Lamb of God's newest album _Wrath_. It's not too bad.


----------



## StarScream!

~da rev~ said:


> Been listening to some good ol' fashion American metal. Such as Lamb of God's newest album _Wrath_. It's not too bad.



Digging the new Lamb of God, even though it sounds a touch like Mudvayne in some places. 

Currently I haven't been listening to much except the 3 new songs my band is working on. Busy, busy, busy.


----------



## chaoticfate13

i mostly listen to punk, but also metal, folk rock, indie, classics, oldies. anything really that catches my atention i supose. cant just listen to one thing it gets to old


----------



## ~da rev~

Trying to find some good Jethro Tull to check out ever since I found Aqualung on vinyl.


----------



## Smite

~da rev~ said:


> No reason to be bummed. Unless you're liking St. Anger. Then you should be very bummed.



I like Frantic    

And I like a few songs on Death Magnetic too   

Jesus, between them and Sonic Youth, i'm going soft


----------



## Esther

Smite said:


> I like Frantic
> 
> And I like a few songs on Death Magnetic too
> 
> Jesus, between them and Sonic Youth, i'm going soft




Hey, Sonic Youth is actually sweet though. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

perfect sunny day song


Estelle feat. Kanye - American Boy


----------



## ~da rev~

Looks like it's going to be a Mr. Bungle day for me today.


----------



## Smite

Esther said:


> Hey, Sonic Youth is actually sweet though. Haha.



True, but the feedback


----------



## frankman

I'm listening to Charlie Parr a lot laterly. 
That 1922 song is really catchy.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> Where do you guys keep finding bands with such retarded names??
> 
> *listens to Anal Cunt*



They're actually amazing. It's an inside joke about that old TV sitcom "BJ and the Bear." Minus the Bear leaves just "BJ." I think it's kind of clever.


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> They're actually amazing. It's an inside joke about that old TV sitcom "BJ and the Bear." Minus the Bear leaves just "BJ." I think it's kind of clever.



Bah! Subtle cleverness...for the birds. I prefer the blunt name "Penis in Mouth."


----------



## Esther

Ninja Glutton said:


> They're actually amazing. It's an inside joke about that old TV sitcom "BJ and the Bear." Minus the Bear leaves just "BJ." I think it's kind of clever.



HAHA. That's the funniest thing ever. I never would have known that.


----------



## warwagon86

listening to Billy Joel all morning!!!


----------



## JenFromOC

warwagon86 said:


> listening to Billy Joel all morning!!!



Yay!!!!!!! My personal favorite


----------



## Esther

I've been playing the new K-OS at work almost every day this week.


----------



## RentonBob

Disturbed - Indestructable

Love to listen to this when I'm at the gym 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sh3Tto7P5s


----------



## chicken legs

I cant help but move when Black Eyed Peas's "Boom Boom Pow" is on..

Its so cute that my 2 yr old son can sing along..lol..:happy:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F444CELomo


----------



## Esther

chicken legs said:


> I cant help but move when Black Eyed Peas's "Boom Boom Pow" is on..
> 
> Its so cute that my 2 yr old son can sing along..lol..:happy:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F444CELomo



I can't wait for that new disc to come out!!


----------



## warwagon86

had the most rushing of urges for meatloaf so im chilling out not with music on full blast and some incense burning


----------



## Esther

warwagon86 said:


> had the most rushing of urges for meatloaf so im chilling out not with music on full blast and some incense burning




Hahaha, yes!!
I would do anything for looove.


----------



## warwagon86

hahaha but i wont do that! favourite has to be paradise by the dashboard!!!


----------



## ~da rev~

Taking a first listen to the 200 Motels Soundtrack on Vinyl that I got by Frank Zappa and The Mothers and other artists and such. Anywho, it's hilarious and awesome.


----------



## RockinFFA

I like NoFX and I think you'll like their song, "That's Why I Love Her" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdjtluVnP7Q


----------



## Surlysomething

Pink Floyd - The Wall


I'm going to zone out and listen to the whole thing at work today on headphones. Yes. I. Am. Just feels like that sort of day.


----------



## Melian

I've got this awesome hardstyle version of All Your Base Are Belong to Us....it won't get out of my head!

No link to it, but here's the original:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qItugh-fFgg


----------



## chicken legs

I love this song..."Pop Bottles" by Birdman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFpCJIb6_ng




Ya dig


----------



## MasterShake

Just saw Earth Crisis in concert last night!

Awesome set, and their new album is amazing. Really loved 2 of the openers, Unholy and Reign Supreme!


----------



## ~da rev~

Got 2 Nick Cave albums in the mail this weekend, Tender Prey and Let Love In. Both of them are great indeed.


----------



## chicken legs

MasterShake said:


> Just saw Earth Crisis in concert last night!
> 
> Awesome set, and their new album is amazing. Really loved 2 of the openers, Unholy and Reign Supreme!



Was the concert anything like this vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqoFzzEeVhI


because thats looks really fun


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Maritime - We, the Vehicles

^one of the best albums I've heard in a long time


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Silversun Pickups - Swoon = awesome. 

also currently groovin' on

The Jesus and Mary Chain - Psychocandy

Colin Meloy Sings Morrissey

and on the old school punk front 7 Seconds and Black Flag.


----------



## Esther

A copy of the Distillers - Coral Fang randomly came through my workplace the other day. I had forgotten how much I love it!!


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Nick Cave did a song w/Current 93 that is clearly awesome. Here's a link....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWg4dnXCpt8

Current 93 is prob one of my favorite musical entities ever.


----------



## Surlysomething

Wilco is streaming their new album.

I'm already in love with it.


http://beta.wilcoworld.net/records/thealbum/


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> Wilco is streaming their new album.
> 
> I'm already in love with it.
> 
> 
> http://beta.wilcoworld.net/records/thealbum/



It leaked like 2 months before it's release lol, but great album.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


> It leaked like 2 months before it's release lol, but great album.



I don't source out leaked music.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Lately I've been listening to Five Finger Death Punch, Across The Sun, Death Magnetic, older Within Temptation, and a couple songs from Amy Lee and Kanye West.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> I don't source out leaked music.



I don't either, but I'm subscribed to a news feed listing all the albums that leak.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Band of Horses - No One's Gonna Love You


----------



## occowboysfan94

I recently erased my Ipod collection (too much Hip-Hop) so I wanted to incorporate a diverse collection.

So far...... I have

Santana
Nickleback
AC/DC
Aerosmith
Beach Boys
Bon Jovi
Daughtry
Creed
Disturbed
Alice in Chains
Faith No More
Foo Fighters
Sinatra
Gavin DeGraw
Godsmack
Gun's N Roses
Kenny Wayne Shepherd
Incubus
Hendrix
Stevie Ray Vaughan

Plus allot of 80's, hip-hop, R&B and 90's Alternative


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

God, why can't we have actual music back?!?! Enough with these posers who call themselves musicians!!!!!!!

I want Fleetwood Mac back.

Led Zeppelin? Untouchable.

ELO, Boston, Styx... hellz YES.

CCR, put I and II on, and let it RIP!!!!!!!!!

The Temptations, the O Jays, Earth, Wind, and Fire?? R-E-S-P-E-C-T.....!!!!

The Beatles AND Wings? Ohh, baby.

Barry White, Marvin Gaye, and Isaac Hayes all dead? Ugh.

Damn, I miss actual music so much.

Jim Croce and James Taylor in my head, all day, every day... I love it.


----------



## Surlysomething

undrcovrbrothr said:


> God, why can't we have actual music back?!?! Enough with these posers who call themselves musicians!!!!!!!
> 
> I want Fleetwood Mac back.
> 
> Led Zeppelin? Untouchable.
> 
> ELO, Boston, Styx... hellz YES.
> 
> CCR, put I and II on, and let it RIP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Temptations, the O Jays, Earth, Wind, and Fire?? R-E-S-P-E-C-T.....!!!!
> 
> The Beatles AND Wings? Ohh, baby.
> 
> Barry White, Marvin Gaye, and Isaac Hayes all dead? Ugh.
> 
> Damn, I miss actual music so much.
> 
> Jim Croce and James Taylor in my head, all day, every day... I love it.




You must live under a rock. :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

. . .


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> You must live under a rock. :doh:



Yeah, I was going to say....did my dad write that post?


----------



## Surlysomething

Diggin' it. 

I'm not normally a fan, but there's something about the energy that got me through my drive to work this morning.


----------



## Hole

I've been listening to Thrice a lot lately. Currently my favourite song is the acoustic version of 'Trust'.


----------



## Tanuki

I'm almost done ripping my 200+ Grateful Dead albums onto my computer... Imma fill up my iPod with Dead Lossless Goodness~ .... just a dozen or so more....


----------



## chicken legs

is just me or is this a sexy Bhm/ffa friendly song...

Scream...by Timbaland

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iLDIj0pDHk


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Lil Kim-Queen Bitch has been on repeat...it's so awesome and ridiculous as hell.

"Lyrically, I dust em, off like Pledge
Hit hard like sledge-hammers, bitch with that platinum grammer
I am a diamond cluster hustler
Queen bitch, supreme bitch
Kill a nigga for my nigga by any means bitch
Murder scene bitch
Clean bitch, disease free bitch"

"Bet I wet cha like hurricanes and typhoons
Got buffoons eatin my pussy while I watch cartoons"


----------



## bigsteve

Im currently thrashing an air guitar to guns and roses.


----------



## california_august

Listening to: Operation Ivy - Bad Town


----------



## Archangel_257

I am on a Kanye West kick. Also, I have been volunteering with really sweet kids who love hip hop, so the van radio is always on that and I am getting addicted to songs like Echo by Gorilla Zoe and Remember Me by T.I. and Mary J Blige.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The new Týr album is amazing


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Also, the new 311 is really good


----------



## Esther

Still obsessing over the new Metric... it is absolutely unbelievable!


----------



## vavolff

Im currently on another old school punk kick so lots of DRI, The Germs, Black Flag, The Misfits, TSOL, The Vandals ... you get the idea lol


----------



## Captain Save

I've always had a soft spot for The The

http://www.imeem.com/woofthis/music/hG3PPX10/the-the-infected-12-remix/


----------



## Tanuki

Pendulum, Lots of Pendulum

... Lots of Loud Pendulum!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

New Mars Volta is bowdown-worthy


----------



## RentonBob

Because I always seem to find some fake people trying to play games :doh:

Fake It - Seether

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j2DHUw8SZg


----------



## olwen

Pitchfork is playing a new track by Grizzly Bear called, "while you wait for the others". I rather like it.


----------



## Creepy

I'm in a Tull-mood. Aqualung, Heavy Horses and of course Minstrel is spinning in my player.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie

Spinning through these songs:
Nightwish's Amaranth
Loreena Mckennitt's Marrakesh Night Market
and Epica's Feint.


----------



## Esther

The Cookie Faerie said:


> Spinning through these songs:
> Nightwish's Amaranth
> Loreena Mckennitt's Marrakesh Night Market
> and Epica's Feint.



I love Loreena!


----------



## The Cookie Faerie

Esther said:


> I love Loreena!



Hardly anyone I know knows about Loreena Mckennitt. I'm repping you for that!


----------



## Esther

The Cookie Faerie said:


> Hardly anyone I know knows about Loreena Mckennitt. I'm repping you for that!



Haha, I'm definitely returning the favour 
To be fair, I learned about her from a really folksy guy who works with me at the record store. He's introduced me to sooo much good music!


----------



## Captain Save

Playground Love by Air

http://www.imeem.com/artists/air/music/GGaxyqIl/air-playground-love-with-gordon-tracks/

just because I like melancholy music from time to time.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Checking in to give love to the new Mos Def album "The Ecstatic"

Really good stuff


----------



## Surlysomething

City & Colour - Save Your Scissors


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Here's some 90s love:

Primitive Radio Gods - Standing Outside a Broken Phone Booth With Money in My Hand
Seven Mary Three - Water's Edge
Seven Mary Three - Cumbersome
The Primitives - Crash ('95 Mix) ...I know it was made in the 80s but this is the '95 mix


----------



## Tanuki

Just got my Unleashed - Immortal Glory Box set!

10 CDs of Death Metal gooooooodness~


----------



## Surlysomething

Metric - Help I'm Alive


----------



## Esther

I can't stop listening to Spinnerette! I just found out they're playing next Wednesday at my favourite club in London Ontario but it's so short notice I can't go


----------



## The Cookie Faerie

The Lord Of The Rings: The Two Towers - The Complete Recordings.


I just bought it today! <3 I'm so happy!  Just need The Return Of The King! Even though I have two of the tracks from it (ROTK) already. ^^;


----------



## Smite

Lots of Grateful Dead lately :O Oh and lots of Mastodon


----------



## powderfinger

I'm laying here listening to This Bike Is A Pipe Bomb and realizing every song kinda sounds the same, but I still like it.


----------



## MatthewB

Has anyone ever listened to John Barry? He's got some lovely tracks on film scores; one I'm listening to right now is _Dusk at Piz Gloria_, from the *On Her Majesty's Secret Service* soundtrack. :happy:


----------



## samuraiscott

I am waiting for the new KISS album to come out:bow:


----------



## Uriel

The Cookie Faerie said:


> The Lord Of The Rings: The Two Towers - The Complete Recordings.
> 
> 
> I just bought it today! <3 I'm so happy!  Just need The Return Of The King! Even though I have two of the tracks from it (ROTK) already. ^^;



This is my default music (Along with the Conan soundtrack) for my Gaming (Yes, ladies...I play D&D, or games similar, anyways...).
Boardgame Nerd Alert!!!

(For anyone ho cares, the game is called 'Dungeonquest', an old Games Workshop game from 1985 or so...and you can die on turn one, which I have...Hells Yeah! 

View attachment Boardgamenerd.jpg


----------



## Uriel

Obscura - Cosmogenesis


----------



## powderfinger

Uriel said:


> This is my default music (Along with the Conan soundtrack) for my Gaming (Yes, ladies...I play D&D, or games similar, anyways...).
> Boardgame Nerd Alert!!!
> 
> (For anyone ho cares, the game is called 'Dungeonquest', an old Games Workshop game from 1985 or so...and you can die on turn one, which I have...Hells Yeah!



99 cent tall boy of Arizona green tea, best deal in the world.


oh and to stay on topic I just downloaded Second Album by The Fugs and I'll probably listen to it in a few.


----------



## Esther

I DID end up getting to see Spinnerette in London, they were unbelievable! Now I'm trying to convince someone to go see Cursive with me in Toronto next month


----------



## WillSpark

I just got a CD from a local band called The American Life. It's pretty good. My style of music. If you know them, think All-Time Low with a techno/synthesized twist. In general the majority of my favorite music can be found at Hot Topic.


----------



## hossbabyjr

i've been playing Cobra Starship and the Halo 2 soundtrack (both volumes) non-stop...and when i get bored with that i just switch over to Classic Rewind on Sirius/XM


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Cab Calloway - Are You Hep To The Jive?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Gotta do the MJ shout-out...

"Rock With You"

One of the best sex songs ever written.


----------



## Uriel

Ninja Glutton said:


> Gotta do the MJ shout-out...
> 
> "Rock With You"
> 
> One of the best sex songs ever written.



The best sex song ever is Strapping Young Lad's 'Oh My Fucking God'.

I suppose it depends upon the sort of sex you are having and all,but MJ doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## olwen

I sat thru the rain to see Blonde Redhead live yesterday and they rocked it out, and did two encores.

I'm also gettin into the Bossanova. Herbie Mann and Juao Gilberto is on my fave list too these days.


----------



## BigGuyInBwick

Yeah, I don't want to bore anyone with a list of all my favorites. I don't even think I can list them all. I mean on my mp3 player I have everything from Bach to "In Praise of Bacchus". But, this is what I'm listening to right now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnqpOFcBiMM


----------



## california_august

Attending a Guttermouth show July 9th. One of of my favorite bands ever! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Melian

Uriel said:


> The best sex song ever is Strapping Young Lad's 'Oh My Fucking God'.
> 
> I suppose it depends upon the sort of sex you are having and all,but MJ doesn't do anything for me.




Haha...yeah, I think if a MJ song came on, it would cause me to stop having sex.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

hossbabyjr said:


> i've been playing Cobra Starship and the Halo 2 soundtrack (both volumes) non-stop...and when i get bored with that i just switch over to Classic Rewind on Sirius/XM



I stick to Classic Vinyl on Sirius 


Coconut Records: Davy.

I love the simplicity of the whole album. there's mostly just a piano, some acoustic guitar, drums, bass, and clapping.


----------



## MK3

New albums from Amorphis, Slough Feg, Voivod, Impellitteri, Skyclad, Dream Theater and Deathrow "Raging Steel."

Not that I'd expect anyone to know most of those bands (Dream Theater is a good possibility and Voivod) but they all came out in the last month with the exception of Deathrow. It's a less well known but classic German thrash album.


----------



## Tanuki

MK3 said:


> New albums from Amorphis, Slough Feg, Voivod, Impellitteri, Skyclad, Dream Theater and Deathrow "Raging Steel."
> 
> Not that I'd expect anyone to know most of those bands (Dream Theater is a good possibility and Voivod) but they all came out in the last month with the exception of Deathrow. It's a less well known but classic German thrash album.



Sounds good to me!

Nice selection~


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> Haha...yeah, I think if a MJ song came on, it would cause me to stop having sex.



You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> You don't know what you're missing.



Oh believe me, I do. I was a teenager in the 90's - I've been subjected to his full line of crap.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> Oh believe me, I do. I was a teenager in the 90's - I've been subjected to his full line of crap.



Guilty pleasure... what can I say?


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> Guilty pleasure... what can I say?



I've got some equally bad ones 

(used to be a big 2 Unlimited fan....)


----------



## george83

Heard the new Megadeth and Alice In Chains singles today and god do they both fecking rock .

My top 2 must have albums this year so far.

Megadeth - Headcrusher

Alice In Chains - A Looking In View


----------



## Esther

NEW DEATH BY STEREO!

This is one of my personal guilty pleasures.


----------



## WillSpark

I got the new All Time Low album, Nothing Personal, and have been relistenign to my All-American Rejects stuff. Yeah, it's my personal favorite style of music.

Also, I love 80's music even though I wasn't born then. It's just good stuff.


----------



## Surlysomething

Bon Jovi, baby. Reminds me of a time when all I did in the summer was head to the pool down the street to lay in the sun and goof off in the water with all my g/f's and cute boys. We were so tan and young. Walking in bathing suits and flip flops without a care to get Slurpees. Teasing the boys with our skimpy suits.

Good times.
I'm totally in the way-back machine lately.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Ice Cube - "It Was a Good Day"

Recently made its way back into my rotation, and I seriously cannot get enough of it.

Perfect summer jam.


----------



## Surlysomething

Superstition - Stevie Wonder


:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Bowie


Oh You Pretty Things






'nuff said.


----------



## ThatIsThat

Every You Every Me - Placebo

Good 90's stuff


----------



## scorpioinco

Dear God I hate these threads, not in a manner that I don't like them but my musical tastes are so broad it's hard for me to even imagine posting 25 bands or songs let alone one or two. I recently lost another  harddrive full of nothing but music. 60 gigs of aural ectasy, luckily it was only about half of what I own. I have an 8 gig zune but it feels so restrictive to me that I must pick and choose only 8 gigs of music that I almost don't enjoy listening as my tastes from moment to moment vary. Yeah I know poor poor me, lol. There are really only two categoies of music I dont listen to, county and countyesque music like bluegrass <shudder> and Jazz. But I suppose the majority of my listening today has been:

Dawn of Ashes
When in rome - The promise... shaddap, I grew up in the 80's and think the music rocks, so sue me.
Type O Negative
Gnarles Barkley
House of Pain
Moby
Mobb Deep
Ill Bill
Jeremih
Faith no more
Gwar (just redownloaded the entire discography yay!)
Five finger death punch
Prodigy
Benassi Bros.
Danzig
Alicia Keys
Jason Mraz
Silversun pickups
and Stavinsky when im drawing or being creative.

Slightly offtopic, anyone else got a Zune and wanna expand their social network?


----------



## Esther

New RX Bandits!! Still not as good as The Resignation though.


----------



## RentonBob

In kind of a bummer mood so:

http://new.music.yahoo.com/green-day/videos/view/boulevard-of-broken-dreams--8676023


----------



## CherryRVA

I've been re-building my metal collection slowly but surely through a few awesome friends....so it's been alot of what I've been listening to lately.

Sepultura
Hatebreed
Static X
Kittie
Disturbed
Diecast
Killswitch Engage
Damageplan
Pantera
Arch Enemy

And some rap...just a teeny bit

Eminem
Z-Trip


----------



## Surlysomething

Heart



(it's ok to judge, I can handle it)


----------



## Melian

I just watched a documentary about the origins of black metal; it had interviews with members of Mayhem, Darkthrone, Emperor, Carpathian Forest, etc....so now I've busted out all those albums, plus Burzum, of course 

Side note: when this was filmed, Varg Vikernes was still in prison for Øystein Aarseth's murder. Wouldn't mind seeing that guy interviewed now, as I hear he's out on parole.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Manchester Orchestra is pwning me right now


----------



## Tanuki

Melian said:


> I just watched a documentary about the origins of black metal; it had interviews with members of Mayhem, Darkthrone, Emperor, Carpathian Forest, etc....so now I've busted out all those albums, plus Burzum, of course
> 
> Side note: when this was filmed, Varg Vikernes was still in prison for Øystein Aarseth's murder. Wouldn't mind seeing that guy interviewed now, as I hear he's out on parole.



Yep, Varg is out... he has kids now o.o... weird huh? 

He is working on a new album right now too...

Whats the documentary called? id love to see that... man those are some awesome albums

You ever read Lords of Chaos?


----------



## Tanuki

Surlysomething said:


> Heart
> 
> 
> 
> (it's ok to judge, I can handle it)



No judging!

Heart are awesome~


----------



## Melian

T-Bear said:


> Yep, Varg is out... he has kids now o.o... weird huh?
> 
> He is working on a new album right now too...
> 
> Whats the documentary called? id love to see that... man those are some awesome albums
> 
> You ever read Lords of Chaos?



Never read it, but if it's about black metal I'm sure it would go over well. The doc is called Once Upon a Time in Norway (2007, English subtitled). I used to date a Norwegian and picked up a bit of the language, so it was a challenge to try to understand without reading the subtitles 

How much do you want to bet that Varg's children end up murdering other children and then burning a church?


----------



## Tanuki

Melian said:


> Never read it, but if it's about black metal I'm sure it would go over well. The doc is called Once Upon a Time in Norway (2007, English subtitled). I used to date a Norwegian and picked up a bit of the language, so it was a challenge to try to understand without reading the subtitles
> 
> How much do you want to bet that Varg's children end up murdering other children and then burning a church?



Awesome, Imma check it out!


----------



## chicken legs

I'm lovin Miss Kittin's "Frank Sinatra"


----------



## ESPN Cutie

*Right Now I'm Loving ...

Songs:
"Boots On" ~ Randy Houser (country)

CDs:
"Here With Me" ~ Holly Williams (country/folk)
"Bible Belt" - Diane Birch (soul/folk)
"Quiet Nights" ~ Diana Krall (vocal jazz)
"My One & Only Thrill" ~ Melody Gardot (vocal jazz)
"The Fray" ~ The Fray (piano pop-rock)*


----------



## ESPN Cutie

MatthewB said:


> Has anyone ever listened to John Barry? He's got some lovely tracks on film scores; one I'm listening to right now is _Dusk at Piz Gloria_, from the *On Her Majesty's Secret Service* soundtrack. :happy:



*I'm so in love with you right now! I am a total Bond Girl - I own all 22 movies - and OHMSS is my fav.

I know all of the "Bond experts" hate Lazenby, hate OHMSS, but I loved George and this movie. And it has some of the BEST double entendres in all of the Bonds.*


----------



## chicken legs

I want to shake my fat ass to Simian Mobile Disco's Hustler


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> I want to shake my fat ass to Simian Mobile Disco's Hustler



ummm I want to watch that!:wubu:


----------



## Starsshine

CherryRVA said:


> I've been re-building my metal collection slowly but surely through a few awesome friends....so it's been alot of what I've been listening to lately.
> 
> Sepultura
> Hatebreed
> Static X
> Kittie
> Disturbed
> Diecast
> Killswitch Engage
> Damageplan
> Pantera
> Arch Enemy
> 
> And some rap...just a teeny bit
> 
> Eminem
> Z-Trip




Ohhh I like the StaticX and Disturbed part.. 


a little hair/black/death/speed/industrial/viking metal, some J-rock, celtic, neo-folk and neo-medieval, Irish, Rock, Cyber goth, dark wave, batcave, classical, goth crossover, gothabilly...
so a wide taste  according to me


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Just saw Incubus tonight at the festival pier in Philly. What a great show.

Incubus - "Idiot Box" is my recommendation in honor of it.


----------



## Surlysomething

I was going to hardcore slag the Incubus love but we all like so many things that it's not really fair.

But Incubus? :doh:

Glad you enjoyed the show though, NG.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I see no reason to hate on Incubus. They put on a quality show.

I like S.C.I.E.N.C.E. more than anything else they've ever done, but I fail to see how they'd garner such a response?

They're pretty well-received, so I'd consider you in the minority on that one.

Oh well...


----------



## Tanuki

Listening to the album Actors In A Play by Mindgames right now its Absolutely Amazing~

Anyone into Progressive Rock should give them a listen if you haven't before!


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


> I see no reason to hate on Incubus. They put on a quality show.
> 
> I like S.C.I.E.N.C.E. more than anything else they've ever done, but I fail to see how they'd garner such a response?
> 
> They're pretty well-received, so I'd consider you in the minority on that one.
> 
> Oh well...




Haha. Talk to anyone in the 'indie' music business and they'll agree with me. And I wasn't mean so I don't know why you were snotty about it.


----------



## chicken legs

*This made me a fan of Lady Gaga...Poker face (acoustic-live)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwdXnlvUe3I

*Which i found because i was looking for this song

Kid Cudi...Make her Say*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ9pl4sKC3c

*But my song search started because of this song

J Dilla.....Two can win *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A87WbfLJ5Bw&feature=PlayList&p=FC3C694060DD0D42&index=0

*Then lead me to Q-tip's ...Move...which J Dilla produced*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TBJdYSGqps

*Then i had to listen to Common's...Universal Mind Control*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xr17x64mMZ4&feature=channel

*Then i had to chill out and get back to work with 
Slum Village's....Do our Thang*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bml6...60DD0D42&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=55



Well boys and girls ***puts sneakers on...and sweater** I hope you had fun today in Miss Chicken Legs music video neighborhood:happy:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

All my indie fans,

check out The xx - xx

Great, great album


----------



## chicken legs

i like whatever this is

http://www.youtube.com/user/ladystarlightnyc

but a Escapist said "thats not music, i've had better music come out of my ass."


well..pooh 

i like it


----------



## Surlysomething

Jay-Z - Do U Wanna Ride?


----------



## rockabelly

Stray Cats, 80s hits, anything New Romantic, Ramones, Clash, techno, house, Ministry, Front 242, NIN, add a splash of Salsa. Sprinkle in some vintage blues, swing jive (a la Big Mama Thornton, Louis Jordan, Louis Prima, etc) It's kind of hard for me to choose a style of music.


----------



## Horseman

I'll tell ya who has me absolutely mesmerized right now: This unsigned South Korean kid on YouTube. Seriously.

Sungha Jung. Won't even be 13 until Sept. 2. Fingerstyle guitarist. Holy effin' cow. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0N4SkIsV48

That probably isn't even my favorite song of his, it's just one most people will recognize and what is playing at the time.

The kid has more than 200 videos on YouTube. And his own Web site (http://www.sunghajung.com/xe/home). But apparently no record contract. I do _not_ know how.

I'm going to be listening to him as I go to sleep. And a whole lot tomorrow, too. I'm just floored.


----------



## Surlysomething

The Long Road


one of the most beautiful songs ever...


I was fortunate to see the most amazing Nusrat Fateh Ali Kahn sing on his last visit to Vancouver before he passed away. Truly one of the most amazing musical experiences i've ever had.


----------



## Surlysomething

Drive-by Truckers - Brighter Than Creation's Dark


----------



## Tanuki

Surlysomething said:


> Drive-by Truckers - Brighter Than Creation's Dark



Awesome band~

My Dad got me into this band after raving about them after seeing them a couple of times ^.^!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The Flaming Lips - "Fight Test"

or pretty much anything off of "Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots"


----------



## rockabelly

I was singing this song today. I love this movie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu4Hnbor9rI&feature=related


----------



## Esther

For once I'm actually bored as hell with every disc I own.


----------



## WillSpark

I've gone really dramatic and made Requiem For A Dream my new theme song.


----------



## chicken legs

This song, Strangers on a Train is so sexy chill and here is the Burlesque BBW video version

:eat1:


----------



## chicken legs

rockabelly said:


> I was singing this song today. I love this movie.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu4Hnbor9rI&feature=related



AWWww that made me want to fix my guitar ..


----------



## Lil BigginZ

well ever since i heard seethers cover of careless whisper i can't get it out of my head. i must listen to it a couple times a day. 

never gets old


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> For once I'm actually bored as hell with every disc I own.



Same here! And no new stuff is impressing me, either.


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Ninja Glutton said:


> All my indie fans,
> 
> check out The xx - xx
> 
> Great, great album



How I agree with you - I second this! Stripped back, and I love the female/male vocals.

Lady B xXx


----------



## WillSpark

Same as with the "kicks" thread, I love Glee. Had Take A Bow running through my head since Tuesday.


----------



## Paquito

Don't Stop Believing - Both Journey and Glee version. And I promise I'm not following you on ever thread to talk about Glee, Will.


----------



## Teleute

I've been on a Gogol Bordello kick for the past couple of days :happy:


----------



## djudex

My musical tastes have changed so radically over the past two decades it's kind of weird. In high school I was punk/banger crossbreed, listened to metal, punk, post-industrial and all that lovely, angry music as well as stuff like This Mortal Coil, Enigma and that genre of "out-there" music.

Somehow my interest morphed briefly from that into an appreciation country music (no clue, couldn't explain it if I tried) and then over to blues. From there I went to where I sit now enjoying the heck out of jazz, big band and swing music. I have my computer in the lab at work as well as the radio in my truck tuned to Magic99 which makes my old friends roll their eyes but screw 'em, I like it


----------



## Surlysomething

djudex said:


> My musical tastes have changed so radically over the past two decades it's kind of weird. In high school I was punk/banger crossbreed, listened to metal, punk, post-industrial and all that lovely, angry music as well as stuff like This Mortal Coil, Enigma and that genre of "out-there" music.
> 
> Somehow my interest morphed briefly from that into an appreciation country music (no clue, couldn't explain it if I tried) and then over to blues. From there I went to where I sit now enjoying the heck out of jazz, big band and swing music. I have my computer in the lab at work as well as the radio in my truck tuned to Magic99 which makes my old friends roll their eyes but screw 'em, I like it



That's the joy of music. No bloody rules. :bow:


----------



## Captain Save

Mercy by Steve Jones

The insurmountable torture of eternal life as experienced by Anne Rice's vampires is giving me a strong dose of apathy and melancholy, and this is as close as I can get to explain it.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> Same here! And no new stuff is impressing me, either.



I'm like that lately too. So many new releases, and nothing I like!!
Actually, one of my favourite bands is putting out a new disc today... and since I work at a record store I was able to listen to it last week. It is so horrendously bad it almost made me cry. I'm hoping they redeem themselves if these songs happen to rule live. If not... my love affair with this band may be over.


----------



## Kazak

Clutch & Five Horse Johnson, Ivan Rebroff, EKSPO, Tarbox Ramblers


----------



## iamzerokos

Kazak said:


> Clutch & Five Horse Johnson, Ivan Rebroff, EKSPO, Tarbox Ramblers



Clutch is good stuff, I have been on a black/deathmetal kick lately. Been listening to Type O Negative, Cradle of Filth, Satyricon. It's wierd it's totally not what people expect, but its what I love to play...because I listen doesn't mean I am...completely...


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Re-discovering my love of Dead Kennedys


----------



## littlefairywren

Can't stop listening to I Remember by Deadmau5.......kind of trance or dance.
Love it!


----------



## Inhibited

Eskimo Joe - Inshalla, Girl old or new stuff its all good.


----------



## Tanuki

I just discovered The Get Up Kids... Wow, great stuff!


----------



## Sixe

bomfunk mc's - freestyler


----------



## johnnytattoos

Everlast's cover of Johnny Cash's Folsom Prison Blues. Lol. I'm serious.


----------



## Surlysomething

**Newly released* *

David Gray - Draw the Line


you must listen to this album

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## IszyStone

Lately It's been...
NightWish
Within Temptation
Epica
Hollywood Undead
And the song Hey Baby by No Doubt


----------



## strangeangel

Currently listening to:

System of a Down
Tool
Electric Six
Powderfinger (seeing them live in Jan 2010)
Spiderbait
nine inch nails
Hole 
Joy Division

and next week, moving on to:
Iggy Pop


----------



## strangeangel

Ninja Glutton said:


> Re-discovering my love of Dead Kennedys



The Dead Kennedys rock!


----------



## Esther

Nothin' but Black Keys all across the board lately!


----------



## RentonBob

The new Alice in Chains


----------



## strangeangel

Ohhh and I forgot to mention two new indie groups I'm listening to -

Plants & Animals and Miracle Fortress.


----------



## Kazak

KISS, Hank Jr., B.B. King. I work with one of BB Kings nephews so when Mr. King comes out here i get free tickets. =o)~


----------



## WillSpark

I'm not sure how this grouping of people will feel, but I'm in Musical mode right now. I'm very much looking forward to auditioning for a role in All Shook Up, a musical full of Elvis songs. I've had the soundtrack running on repeat sense last Friday.


----------



## chicken legs

ok this song is going into my workout music list...

Ludacris..P-Poppin...

if your feeling naughty..and your grown here is the uncensored version


----------



## Paquito

Walk This Way - Run DMC

Bust Ya Windows and Somebody to Love - Glee


----------



## RentonBob

AIC - Check My Brain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBcADQziQWY


----------



## RentonBob

Shinedown - Sound of Madness

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXB1sOys67k&feature=related


----------



## Kazak

The Corrs &
The Young Dubliners


----------



## chicken legs

I love the way these songs sound in my car

Esther Dean's drop it low

Mario's break up

New Boyz's you're a jerk

The Bravery's well anything by them..lol...an honest mistake is the song that started my love affair with them


----------



## chicken legs

I sssooooooo want to see the Foo Fighters in concert....The Pretender


----------



## tankgirl

Across the Universe soundtrack. Good stuff.
Anyone else listen to Dethklok, like the albums, not just the show? I've been stuck on Dethalbum 2 since it came out, and annoying the hell out of everyone with the first Dethalbum whenever I get a chance. Especially "I Tamper with the Evidence at the Murder Site of Odin" and "Murmaider II: The Water God".
That is some AWESOME music. EVERYONE should at least take a listen. I didn't think I liked metal till I heard this stuff.
What else, lately...
Nope. That's it. Heh.


----------



## Kazak

tankgirl said:


> Across the Universe soundtrack. Good stuff.
> Anyone else listen to Dethklok....



my friend was telling about this just this past Sunday. thats 2 people now. i will have to look into this.


----------



## Sixe

Golden Earring - Twilight Zone


----------



## Melian

tankgirl said:


> Anyone else listen to Dethklok



Personal favourite:

"Dethharmonic"

I want to keep my money
And give away absolutely nothing
To the government who moderates my spending
and obliterates depending on what time of the year
brutality is near

In the form of income tax
I'd rather take a fucking axe
to my face, blow up this place

With you all in it, I'd do it in a minute

If I could write off your murder
I'd save all of my receipts
because I'd rather you be dead
than lose a tiny shred of what I made this fiscal year

I'd rather you be dead than ponder parting with my second home
I'd rather you be dead than consider not opening a restaurant

I'd rather you be dead
I'd rather you be dead 

Prepare the laser-beam
I'm gonna use it tonight

Engage the laser-beam
It's gonna end your life

I'm gonna use it tonight

If I could write off your murder
I'd save all of my receipts
because I'd rather you be dead
than lose a tiny shred of what I made this fiscal year

I'd rather you be dead than ponder parting with my second home
I'd rather you be dead than consider not opening a restaurant


----------



## rockabelly

I heard this one for the first time today and now I can't get it out of my head.

Greens Keepers - Lotion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ToNZHG5KHw

Nice Halloween song.


----------



## tankgirl

Melian said:


> Personal favourite:
> 
> "Dethharmonic"
> .......


 
Yeah, we know you love Murderface.  Off the first Dethalbum, Murmaider, Into the Water, Awaken, Fansong, Better Metal Snake, Lost Vikings, Thunderhorse, Face Fisted, Dethharmonic, Blood Ocean, and Murdertrain a Comin are my faves. I also enjoy Hatredy, but I need a new copy of that one. And the Dethalbum II is just.... brutal. New, shiny, metal, and brutal. Good stuff.

Great workout music. Great driving to school/work music. Great music for just getting out of school/work and pissed off at everyone for being stupid. Great music for blasting when you don't want to talk to someone that is annoying and stupid.
....Great music for scaring people a bit when they know you're angry at them, and then you put in Murmaider:

"There are no fingerprints deep underwater
nothing to tie one to a crime
and if you seek vengeance
all you need are instruments of pain

you'll need your: 
Knives? Check.
Rope? Check.
Dagger? Check.
Chains? Check.
Locks? Check.
Laser Beams? Check.
Acid? Check.
Body Bag? Check.

Murmaider (x 16)

Not the whole song, but you get it. Scares the piss out of little kids.
DIE! DIE! DIE! 
DIE! DIE! DIE! 
DIE! DIE! DIE! 
DIE! DIE! DIE! 
DIE! DIE! DIE! 
DIE! DIE! DIE! 
*runs away giggling, screaming, and jumping like a cracked out squirrel*


----------



## tankgirl

rockabelly said:


> I heard this one for the first time today and now I can't get it out of my head.
> 
> Greens Keepers - Lotion
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ToNZHG5KHw
> 
> Nice Halloween song.


 
Dude. THis song just made my day. Really.

Dammit, now I can't find a download for it! I want this on my MP3 player! Dammit!
....Any ideas?


----------



## ~da rev~

The new Devin Townsend Project "Ki" has had me fore a few weeks. Also fellow BHM Meat Loaf's Greatest Hits has been taking over my CD Player.


----------



## strangeangel

Babes in Toyland - in particular Sweet 69 and Hello.


----------



## Tanuki

I have been listening to A.F.I. a lot recently, Just got a couple of Alice in Chains CDs, they are totally new to me, Yay for new (well, Old) music ^.^!


----------



## Captain Save

I can't resist the allure of movie soundtracks, especially this one...

Something about Judd Nelson's character is SO much fun to watch, and you find yourself rooting for him as circumstances beyond his control encourage the darkest parts of his character, and he doesn't really seem to mind...

Cabin by the Lake


----------



## warwagon86

im finding alot of solice in 3 doors down this week

all the songs i can relate to and rock out!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsavk0FX3Ro


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Street Sweepeer Social Club - 100 Little Curses


----------



## Esther

T-Bear said:


> I have been listening to A.F.I. a lot recently, Just got a couple of Alice in Chains CDs, they are totally new to me, Yay for new (well, Old) music ^.^!



Have you heard AFI's new album by any chance? I'm wondering if it's any good.


----------



## Melian

I'm liking a few songs by this French dj group, Birdy Nam Nam


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Ummmm, can it be old music? If so, I've been listening to Jethro Tull ~ Too Old to Rock and Roll, Too Young to Die.


----------



## Tanuki

Esther said:


> Have you heard AFI's new album by any chance? I'm wondering if it's any good.



Nope, Not yet, Sorry!



Fat.n.sassy said:


> Ummmm, can it be old music? If so, I've been listening to Jethro Tull ~ Too Old to Rock and Roll, Too Young to Die.



Of course! you cant beat a bit of Tull ^___^

As for today's listening... I got my mits on some rare wolves in the throne room (my collection is now complete... well, sorta! for now I am attempting to get all versions of whatever they put out, special editions with bonus tracks, cds and vinyl etc), always magnificent~


----------



## Smite

I've gotten back into Dire Staits, and my love for Sonic Youth excelled so much that I just...I just love em. And I said like a few pages back that it would disgust me to love them!


----------



## Esther

Smite said:


> I've gotten back into Dire Staits, and my love for Sonic Youth excelled so much that I just...I just love em. And I said like a few pages back that it would disgust me to love them!



I heard that Sonic Youth was recently on that Gossip Girl TV program. idgi


----------



## Smite

That is true, they were on there lol.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm digging the Where the Wild Things Are soundtrack


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I'm digging the Where the Wild Things Are soundtrack



I have no idea what to expect from this movie....especially how they managed to flesh out that book. Still, I am very interested in seeing it!


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> I have no idea what to expect from this movie....especially how they managed to flesh out that book. Still, I am very interested in seeing it!



That's the main thing I was curious about too! It's such a short book, I wonder how they managed to stretch it into a full-length film?


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> That's the main thing I was curious about too! It's such a short book, I wonder how they managed to stretch it into a full-length film?



We can all compare notes when it comes out :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> We can all compare notes when it comes out :happy:




Spike Jonze! 
(I have a friend who saw a premiere here and said it was quite good)

Have you seen the trailer?


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Spike Jonze!
> (I have a friend who saw a premiere here and said it was quite good)
> 
> Have you seen the trailer?



The trailer packed quite a punch, I thought. It actually made me feel kind of emotional!


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> The trailer packed quite a punch, I thought. It actually made me feel kind of emotional!




Me too! And I was never into the book.

there's something about being young though..... :happy:


----------



## Tad

I loved that book as a kid, but I admit to also being puzzled how you stretch it out to movie length, unless you spend a LOT of time showing floating in a boat and dancing with the wild things.


----------



## Kazak

the doors,
murder by death,
jimi


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I'm digging the Where the Wild Things Are soundtrack


*
CAN"T WAIT TO SEE THIS!!! love the book...and my soon to be 17 yr old nephew is named MAX and I have promised him his first tattoo, and he admitted he wants a back piece of WHERE THE WILD THINGS ARE...and I WAS LIKE OMG...he had his FIRST good idea in 17 yrs...j/k..but I do love the idea*


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Me too! And I was never into the book.
> 
> there's something about being young though..... :happy:



Same for me. I mean, it was a kids' book - it didn't make my life or anything (I probably farted and laughed about it while reading the damn thing ), but the trailer put me in a good mood.


----------



## chicken legs

Found some more chill Jdilla mixes...one i already have and didnt know it..

Rhian Benson..Say How I Feel

Busta Rymes..Woo Ha


----------



## Surlysomething

Dragonette - Fixin to Thrill


----------



## chicken legs

I love the new Black Eye Peas single Meet me halfway and for some reason Fergie's singing reminded me of a oldie but goodie Sugar Walls by Sheena Easton.


----------



## likeitmatters

*I often wonder if the musicians of today would be as popular if they did not have those music videos to back them up? Given that the musicians of yesterday did not have any videos to speak of and you can thank the beatles for starting the whole video thing back in the day. I just wonder about this sometimes.

What do you think?*

:bow:


----------



## RentonBob

Jack Johnson always seems to put me in a good mood 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNlmn7vbXBQ


----------



## likeitmatters

has by far one of the prettiest voices of the modern era bar none and dang right pretty too and her sexy husband..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGeROT6fNrs


----------



## likeitmatters

another great band for its time and a very plain video....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ga9Bs4fzSY


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The new Flaming Lips album is magnificent.


----------



## Esther

Ninja Glutton said:


> The new Flaming Lips album is magnificent.



I think so too!


----------



## Surlysomething

Sade - Love Deluxe

:eat2::blush:


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Seasick Steve - I Started Out With Nothing

The Nightwatchman - The Road I Must Travel


----------



## Tanuki

I just realized I haven't bought any new metal albums in a while and I have some pocket money burning a hole in my pocket.... Any suggestions?

Black
Death
Doom
Power
Folk... Come to think of it I like most metal, I just want something new please!

As for what I HAVE been listaning to, a weird mix of random stuff like Jaco Pastorius, Do Me Bad Things, CKY, Get up Kids... and some oldies, fun ^^!


----------



## Melian

T-Bear said:


> I just realized I haven't bought any new metal albums in a while and I have some pocket money burning a hole in my pocket.... Any suggestions?
> 
> Black
> Death
> Doom
> Power
> Folk... Come to think of it I like most metal, I just want something new please!
> 
> As for what I HAVE been listaning to, a weird mix of random stuff like Jaco Pastorius, Do Me Bad Things, CKY, Get up Kids... and some oldies, fun ^^!



You know you need more power metal. And really...don't we all?


----------



## RobitusinZ

likeitmatters said:


> *I often wonder if the musicians of today would be as popular if they did not have those music videos to back them up? Given that the musicians of yesterday did not have any videos to speak of and you can thank the beatles for starting the whole video thing back in the day. I just wonder about this sometimes.
> 
> What do you think?*
> 
> :bow:



I think that may have been true for the bands of the 80s and 90s, but with the advent of reality TV, hardly anyone watches music videos anymore.

As it is, I only put on MTV's music video channel when I'm having sex, as a compromise between having some white noise so the kids won't hear, and having quiet so I can concentrate.


----------



## likeitmatters

T-Bear said:


> I just realized I haven't bought any new metal albums in a while and I have some pocket money burning a hole in my pocket.... Any suggestions?
> 
> Black
> Death
> Doom
> Power
> Folk... Come to think of it I like most metal, I just want something new please!
> 
> As for what I HAVE been listaning to, a weird mix of random stuff like Jaco Pastorius, Do Me Bad Things, CKY, Get up Kids... and some oldies, fun ^^!




or kiss or others


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Any post-hardcore fans in here?

Lungfish are amazing and their album "The Unaninmous Hour" is a feast for the ears.

You metal fans might dig it too.

Just passing through.


----------



## Aust99

I have found a new band that I love.. they are indie/ folk.... called Mumford and Sons.

I adore their album - Sign no more. Love 'awake my soul' and 'little lion man'.


----------



## RentonBob

Cage the Elephant

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t99bpilCKw


----------



## Aust99

RentonBob said:


> Cage the Elephant
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t99bpilCKw



I totally rate them too..... :happy:


----------



## daddyoh70

RentonBob said:


> Cage the Elephant
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t99bpilCKw



I owe you rep for this. Everytime I see the commercial for the video game, it takes hours to get this song out of my head. :bow:


----------



## RentonBob

daddyoh70 said:


> I owe you rep for this. Everytime I see the commercial for the video game, it takes hours to get this song out of my head. :bow:



LOL... Yeah, I loved the song before the commercial but, I always want to hear the rest of it when I see that commercial


----------



## chicken legs

RentonBob said:


> LOL... Yeah, I loved the song before the commercial but, I always want to hear the rest of it when I see that commercial



I love that song too...i just makes me want to Properly show you Vegas culture...Muhahahahaha ***cough*** hahahahaha


----------



## RentonBob

chicken legs said:


> I love that song too...i just makes me want to Properly show you Vegas culture...Muhahahahaha ***cough*** hahahahaha



LOL... I always go back to Vegas


----------



## Surlysomething

*Te**gan and Sara - Sainthood* *new*

:wubu:


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> *Te**gan and Sara - Sainthood* *new*
> 
> :wubu:



I wasn't into this album at first but it grew on me really quickly! Now I can't get it out of my head!


----------



## likeitmatters

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FZcAzZOyOg

I watch this video and I swear it leaves me shaking at times. You can hear Michael Jackson debating with the people of the world and he is trying to convince them to stop but they continue to say "what about us" and he decides to take matters into his own hand and turns back time and heals the world for but a brief moment.

This song is a wake up call for the people of the earth to realize that this is the only planet we have and we had better take care of it because Mother Nature is not happy at all and so are the animals not happy and god forbid they rise up and revolt, the human race will cease to exist...Just my take on this video..


:bow:


----------



## california_august

Nice find on the mumford and sons. I'm enjoying it ATM. Been listening to some older music. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6_BWNzThJY

Also found some of my old Violent Femmes cd's. Here's one of my favorites: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lwj5_SNWYc8


----------



## Ninja Glutton

For my metal fans,

Gojira - From Mars to Sirius


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Aust99 said:


> I have found a new band that I love.. they are indie/ folk.... called Mumford and Sons.
> 
> I adore their album - Sign no more. Love 'awake my soul' and 'little lion man'.



Oh, so so so beautiful....I really like them!

My hot tip for the moment is Them Crooked Vultures. 

Bella xXx


----------



## Lady Bella UK

I've been reading through this thread again...

Damn, if I don't say so myself all the people of this board have _excellent _musical taste - so varied and so good!

I've been repping you all 

Just thought I would say....

Bella xXx


----------



## ~da rev~

The New Black by Strapping Young Lad has been in my CD player for a while. Can't get sick of it, it's so good.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Guilty pleasure:

Eddie Murphy - Party all the time


----------



## chicken legs

I love Juilet's song Avalon...I want to take a holiday..


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Pagan's Mind - "Enigmatic : Calling"

is one of the best albums released in the last 10 years


----------



## FishCharming

chicken legs said:


> I love that song too...i just makes me want to Properly show you Vegas culture...Muhahahahaha ***cough*** hahahahaha



this song and handlebars from the flobots just grab my brain and and build a nice little home whenever i hear them...

When i drive i like to listen to jack johnson or sing Frank Sinatra reeeeally loud. 

When it's warm out i listen to the grateful dead or jimmy buffet. 

when i'm cooking or cleaning i listen to my All-american rejects pandora station. (blame rockband).


----------



## Melian

It's -15C today, so I busted out my Misfits hoodie and the music followed.

I GOT SOMETHING TO SAAAAAAY
I KILLED YOUR BABY TODAY
AND IT DOESN'T MATTER MUCH TO ME
AS LONG AS IT'S DEAD

WELL I GOT SOMETHING TO SAAAAAAY
I RAPED YOUR MOTHER TODAY
AND IT DOESN'T MATTER MUCH TO ME
AS LONG AS SHE SPREAD

SWEET LOVELY DEATH
I AM WAITING FOR YOUR BREATH
COME SWEET DEATH
ONE LAST CARESS


----------



## Ninja Glutton

There's almost a foot of snow on the ground and Pinback's "Summer in Abaddon" is keeping me warm and happy.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

my playlist consist of music from blues, jazz, rap and soul..

1. Willie Hutch-I choose You
2. Muddy Waters- Mannish Boy
3. Dramatics-Watcha See is watcha get
4.The Stylistics- Going home
5. 50 cent- I wanna Get know you
6. Public enemy-fight the power
7. Rick James-Bustin Out

Guility Pleasure:

Queen-Another one bites the dust


----------



## Pinkbelly

...i spent all day listening to Snoop Dogg and Muse. the Snoop Dogg because he's recently released an album, but i couldn't tell you why that naturally led to me wanting to listen to Muse. i'm not sure what the connection in my mind was....


----------



## chicken legs

Ello


Heard this track on yahoo music and went on a video search..



Young Jeezy "Go Crazy" (Remix featuring Jay-Z & Fat Joe)

Then Fat Joe referenced Prince's song 

"Pop Life"(Fresh Dance mix and the Live Las Vegas version which led me to find Housequake/Slow Love/Adore ...oldies but goodies..lol


----------



## scroogey

queens of the stone age, kyuss, and dinosaur jr are probably my 3 all time favourite bands. but there are so many more i love who come so close...

today ive been listening to some radiohead and discovering them, also XTC, a late 70's-80's band, they're actually fabulous.


----------



## Captain Save

Live Skull - The Loved One

Admittedly, it's an acquired taste.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

MF DOOM - "Operation: Doomsday"

rap album for people who don't like rap


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I can't stop listening to the "500 Days of Summer" soundtrack.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Woke up this morning in the mood for some good local music. So Dirtbombs it is. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qufxd1Dywy8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBKbCm3ftgw

My oh my how I luffs them.


----------



## chicken legs

Cant help but have a dance session with George Michael's Flawless


----------



## Pinkbelly

...and today it's '90's Depeche Mode and Nine Inch Nails. at least this time the bands are suited thematically


----------



## scroogey

Ninja Glutton said:


> MF DOOM - "Operation: Doomsday"
> 
> rap album for people who don't like rap



mf doom is awesome, and im not a big rap fan. so well said ;D


----------



## ~da rev~

Warren Zevon's "My Shit's Fucked Up" and "Hit Somebody" have been on a continuous loop.


----------



## Tanuki

Today's listening includes lots of great 80s music!

Squeeze

Style Council

Yazoo!

and lots of random Frank Zappa tracks


----------



## Smite

Hollllllly shit, never thought i'd see someone mention Style Council +10000000000000.


Long Hot Summer is the best.


----------



## Fat-tastic

I been stuck on Jim Croce and alot of oldies stuff lately like Duane Eddie, Buddy Holly, Roy Orbison. There is alot to be appreciated in older music. I like my hard stuff to though. Shine Down, Modest Mouse, and Disturbed have been finding their way on my radio alot too. Oh and I cant forget Johnny Cash, Waylon Jennings, and Merle Haggard either. 

Told ya i was odd


----------



## strangeangel

The last couple of days been having a Nirvana festival in my head. All day I'm listening to Nirvana's stuff.

I guess I'm reminiscing about my youth again hahah (I grew up in alternative/grunge era).


----------



## Aust99

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can't stop listening to the "500 Days of Summer" soundtrack.



ha ha... I keep getting the Hall and Oates song 'You Make My Dreams' stuck in my head.. lol Love Love Love that scene in the film...


----------



## chicken legs

I going to play veejay for a minute..

J Dill "Donuts" (intro)

Junior Jack "Stupidisco"

Prince "Darling Nikki"

Foo Fighters "Darling Nikki"

Chevelle "Send the Pain Below"

Chevelle "I get it"

Korn "A.D.I.D.A.S.

Korn "Falling away from me"

Radiohead "Creep"

J Dilla "Think Twice"

Aaliyah "I don't know what to tell ya"

Aaliyah "We need a Resolution"

Jay Z "I know"

Ed Rush "Mothership"

Prince "Take me with you"


Well boys and girls...I hope you enjoyed it as much as I.


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Pinkbelly said:


> ...and today it's '90's Depeche Mode and Nine Inch Nails. at least this time the bands are suited thematically



Aaaaaah.... excellent 

Bella xXx


----------



## Lady Bella UK

strangeangel said:


> The last couple of days been having a Nirvana festival in my head. All day I'm listening to Nirvana's stuff.
> 
> I guess I'm reminiscing about my youth again hahah (I grew up in alternative/grunge era).



I bought the Nirvana "Live at Reading" DVD just before Christmas. Oh man, if I could ever travel back in time...

B xXx


----------



## Lady Bella UK

*Bella's music update *

New Music: I'm eagerly anticipating the release of Delphic's debut next monday.

Old Classics: Flaming Lips. "Yoshimi..." and "The Soft Bulletin" are excellent. Anyone own/heard "Embryonic"? Any good?

I'm also ripping up to Raging Speedhorn. Thrash metal never sounded so good....

Bella xXx


----------



## RentonBob

Speaking of grunge. I just heard that Soundgarden is getting back together and going on tour this summer!! Can't wait


----------



## chicken legs

RentonBob said:


> Speaking of grunge. I just heard that Soundgarden is getting back together and going on tour this summer!! Can't wait



Omg....that news made me a little teary eyed...

LUV THEM


----------



## chicken legs

Its Ciara time..lol

Get up...I love this song. It always induces a random dance session..lol


----------



## Aust99

Australia Day is coming up and every year the Indie Rock radio station JJJ do a hot 100 for the last year, released on that day.... It's a pretty big deal for us music lovers so today I voted and submitted my top 10... I spent ages deciding.. lol... and listening to them all day. Here are my top 10 for the last year...


ESKIMO JOE- Don't Let Me Down
FLIGHT OF THE CONCHORDS- Carol Brown
THE GOSSIP- Heavy Cross
LA ROUX- Bulletproof
LILY ALLEN- 22
LISA MITCHELL- Romeo & Juliet (Like A Version)
LITTLE BIRDY- Summarize
MUMFORD & SONS- Little Lion Man
MUMFORD & SONS- Sigh No More
SARAH BLASKO- We Won't Run


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

13 Ways To Bleed On Stage in .FLAC format + Good Headphones = Awesome


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Aust99 said:


> ESKIMO JOE- Don't Let Me Down
> FLIGHT OF THE CONCHORDS- Carol Brown
> *THE GOSSIP- Heavy Cross*
> LA ROUX- Bulletproof
> LILY ALLEN- 22
> LISA MITCHELL- Romeo & Juliet (Like A Version)
> LITTLE BIRDY- Summarize
> *MUMFORD & SONS- Little Lion Man
> MUMFORD & SONS- Sigh No More*
> SARAH BLASKO- We Won't Run



Good taste! 

Bella xXx


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

the 500 days of summer OST, and some Ben Gibbard stuff.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Showing off my sensitive side:

Boyz II Men - End of the Road


----------



## Surlysomething

the world is a less dazzling place without you...


----------



## chicken legs

Just found a new artist..well new to me..that has that ultra lounge style that I love.

Dimitri From Paris..."Can't give you up" and I'll be there for you"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

revisiting Paul McCartney&Wings stuff. I don't know why, but "Too Many People" is a funny song.


----------



## Melian

I keep playing Dr Robotnik's MBM just for the chill trance song. Haha. Well....there's also that fucking level 8 robot who cheats like a mofo, getting all those doubles....*walks off rambling*


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I've been loving Puscifer's latest EP

Maynard can do no wrong in my eyes

And, Melian, I like the original version better. Puyo Puyo > Robotnik ripoff.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Red House Painters - Strawberry Hill

Jesu - Don't Dream It

Gary Numan - Down in the Park

Counting Crows - Colorblind

Weezer - Mykel and Carli

My Bloody Valentine - When You Sleep

Death In June (featuring David Tibet from Current 93) - Daedalus Rising


----------



## Kazak

Seryoga - Chiki... I would post a link to the vid but it has a lot of female nekkidness


----------



## Melian

Ninja Glutton said:


> And, Melian, I like the original version better. Puyo Puyo > Robotnik ripoff.



Ooooooh how hardcore 

And they're all a rip off of tetris, so what's your point?  I've got a port of the arcade Puyo Puyo on SNES, but since Sonic's Ultimate Genesis Collection is in the PS3 right now, I've been playing MBM. Both games are ok (and by "ok" I mean that I hate them...lol...hate the whole platform, but am addicted and can't stop playing), but I do have to favour anything set on Mobius. 

And now, back to music....I'm going to take a different spin on things and tell you what I'm NOT listening to. I'm definitely not listening to any of the pop crap spewed forth by this nasty skank named Ke$ha. WTF. Is that seriously the stage name you wanted? I see commercials for that thing all the time, and they give me diarrhea.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Ooooooh how hardcore
> 
> And they're all a rip off of tetris, so what's your point?  I've got a port of the arcade Puyo Puyo on SNES, but since Sonic's Ultimate Genesis Collection is in the PS3 right now, I've been playing MBM. Both games are ok (and by "ok" I mean that I hate them...lol...hate the whole platform, but am addicted and can't stop playing), but I do have to favour anything set on Mobius.
> 
> And now, back to music....I'm going to take a different spin on things and tell you what I'm NOT listening to. I'm definitely not listening to any of the pop crap spewed forth by this nasty skank named Ke$ha. WTF. Is that seriously the stage name you wanted? I see commercials for that thing all the time, and* they give me diarrhea*.



Diarrhea is BAD!!!


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Diarrhea is BAD!!!



Well tell Ke$ha to stop making lame, trendy pop music and we can be free of my rectal fluid wrath.


----------



## Wagimawr

Melian said:


> lame, trendy





Melian said:


> pop music






Melian said:


> trendy





Melian said:


> pop music






Melian said:


> trendy





Melian said:


> pop



err.  (also fuck autotune. it wasn't even cool when t-pain used it.)


----------



## Knoxz

Three Days Grace never lets me down, great band


----------



## Melian

Wagimawr said:


> err.  (also fuck autotune. it wasn't even cool when t-pain used it.)



You, sir, are worse than ExLax.


----------



## Surlysomething

David Gray-Nemesis


:wubu:


----------



## Paquito

Melian said:


> rectal fluid wrath.



That is all.


----------



## Aust99

I'm digging the JJJ Like a Version album.... especially the covers of 'In the air tonight' by Bertie Blackman and 'Suicide is painless' by the Drones...............


----------



## Ninja Glutton

John Butler Trio - "Devil Running"

Pretty much anything by John Butler Trio owns my soul, though.


----------



## IszyStone

I'm Loving:

Eyes Set to Kill ~ "The World Outside"
Eyes Set to kill ~ "This Love That Leaves So Fast"

Adam Lambert ~ "For Your Entertainment"

and the theme song to Vampire Knight (it's an anime)


----------



## chicken legs

some electronica...

Ladytron...Destroy Everything You Touch

original and Invol2ver Remix

La Roux....In 4 the Kill

original and Subsonik Re-Edit

Zoot Woman...We Won't Break

one more

Ladytron...Seventeen


----------



## Surlysomething

I just wanted to say how thankful I am that I have an IPOD at the library today.

I'm listening to the Jayhawks on full blast trying to drown out the people that don't realize that the library is a place where you shut your trap.


----------



## Captain Save

Anger at loud behavior in the library?

At last, someone who understands...
:wubu:

as I listen to Stolen Moments by Oliver Nelson


----------



## ~da rev~

A few albums I've been listening too lately

Discipline by King Crimson
Beat by King Crimson
Fragile by Yes
The Yes Album by Yes
Selling England By The Pound by Genesis 

Obvious trend of 70's-80's Prog rock.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Margot and the Nuclear So and So's - Animal

One of the best albums I've heard in years.


----------



## Esther

I am really into the new Sharon Jones album.


----------



## strangeangel

I was trolling through Patti Smith videos on youtube when I came across this classic piece by the (omfg-i-want-to-marry-her!) woman:

Rock 'n' Roll Nigga

Sorry if the title offends anyone in this thread - was not my intention at all. I just love this song so much!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Tyr - By The Sword In My Hand


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Tyr - By The Sword In My Hand



Tyr is :bow:

I've been on a Wintersun kick lately, though.


----------



## Esther

Currently loving Hollerado.


----------



## RentonBob

Rush will be in Seattle this Summer at the White River Amphitheater. Playing the whole Moving Pictures album. Can't wait


----------



## Bearsy

Iron & Wine
Mumford and Sons
Laura Marling
Right Away, Great Captain!
Noah and the Whale
Shearwater
The Flaming Lips
jj
Tom Waits
Coheed & Cambria
Marina and the Diamonds
The Tragically Hip
Bon Iver

to name a few


----------



## Esther

Bearsy said:


> Iron & Wine
> Mumford and Sons
> Laura Marling
> Right Away, Great Captain!
> Noah and the Whale
> Shearwater
> The Flaming Lips
> jj
> Tom Waits
> Coheed & Cambria
> Marina and the Diamonds
> The Tragically Hip
> Bon Iver
> 
> to name a few



I'm out of rep! Grrr. But what a great list of tunes that is. I've been obsessing over that Mumford&Sons album at work for a few weeks now... apparently they've been pretty huge in Australia for quite awhile (they were the only band to beat Susan Boyle out for #1 on the charts), but I've only just heard of them lately. SUCH a great disc.
Also... Sam Beam is another one of my million bearded crushes. Love Iron&Wine!


----------



## Bearsy

Esther said:


> I'm out of rep! Grrr. But what a great list of tunes that is. I've been obsessing over that Mumford&Sons album at work for a few weeks now... apparently they've been pretty huge in Australia for quite awhile (they were the only band to beat Susan Boyle out for #1 on the charts), but I've only just heard of them lately. SUCH a great disc.
> Also... Sam Beam is another one of my million bearded crushes. Love Iron&Wine!



A friend of mine posted Little Lion Man on her blog and I really dug on that. It's an amazing tune, one of the best from last year. 
And I'm terribly jealous of Sam Beam's beard. All I want to do is grow out my beard and play folk songs for the pretty ladies that come my way.
(Also you should check out my blog for new music. The link is in my sig)


----------



## Aust99

Esther said:


> I'm out of rep! Grrr. But what a great list of tunes that is. I've been obsessing over that Mumford&Sons album at work for a few weeks now... apparently they've been pretty huge in Australia for quite awhile (they were the only band to beat Susan Boyle out for #1 on the charts), but I've only just heard of them lately. SUCH a great disc.
> Also... Sam Beam is another one of my million bearded crushes. Love Iron&Wine!



All of the above is true.... They are huge in Aust... won a national, annual poll voted on by the music elite, lol, to be the number 1 song (out of 100) with Little Lion Man. 

Also, where the bearded men go, the good music is!!! Just a little theory of mine.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Sadly,

I'm listening to the Ace of Base greatest hits album...


----------



## Bearsy

I just found the band Black Math Horsemen.

Very good stuff. Atmospheric, cold, awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kSUj_b2ohk


----------



## likeitmatters

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nNnk9eDDnw&feature=related

I have my take on the song that she has been all over the world and been wined and dined and not happy with what she was doing and she missed what she truly loved...her estanged husband and her life with him and she now knows that he was mr right and through thick and thin he has stood by her. but that is my take.

what do you think ladies?


----------



## chicken legs

Bearsy said:


> I just found the band Black Math Horsemen.
> 
> Very good stuff. Atmospheric, cold, awesome.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kSUj_b2ohk



Woah, good find.


----------



## Esther

The new Erykah Badu album is really good.


----------



## ~da rev~

I currently have Captain Beefheart's Trout Mask Replica on. Dig it.


----------



## chicken legs

Guru of Gang Starr just pasted due to cancer...RIP

 Mass Appeal....first time I heard this was at a concert in between sets and they played a extended re-mix.


----------



## Zowie

I'm really in love with City and Color. I mean, there's nothing AMAZING about the music, it just gets to me.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxOtTdvRVFo


----------



## ~da rev~

I'm also waiting for my copy of the new MC Chris album, which I'm excited aboot.


----------



## djudex

I'm a jazz/big band kind of guy

http://magic99.ca/listenlive.html


----------



## chicken legs

Geodetic_Effect said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxOtTdvRVFo



heheheh***cough***heheheh


----------



## stldpn

I discovered michael franti when he opened for U2. I'm not a big fan of U2 but I became a fan of his. He was still working with the beatnigs then. He's rolled thru a few bands since. Years later he's still producing a message that has the potential to bring people together in the most organic way.

Christmas 2009


2005

another from the mid 00s

1994


----------



## chicken legs

~da rev~ said:


> I currently have Captain Beefheart's Trout Mask Replica on. Dig it.



Wow thats old school...good find


----------



## Nutty

For some strange reason I'm listening to Bo Diddley.


----------



## Bearsy

stldpn said:


> I discovered michael franti when he opened for U2. I'm not a big fan of U2 but I became a fan of his. He was still working with the beatnigs then. He's rolled thru a few bands since. Years later he's still producing a message that has the potential to bring people together in the most organic way.



I dig Michael Franti... He and his band Spearhead are going to be at Mountain Jam Festival this June. I really hope I can go, I'd love to see him, even though there's other bands I'm even more excited for.



~da rev~ said:


> I'm also waiting for my copy of the new MC Chris album, which I'm excited aboot.



I love mc chris. His albums are always amazing. I'm hoping he releases Goes To Hell on vinyl. I'm honestly just gonna download a copy until my album comes in the mail. I'm too pumped for it to wait.


Currently listening to The Flaming Lips - All We Have is Now


----------



## ~da rev~

Yeah! Great vinyl.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

chicken legs said:


> heheheh***cough***heheheh



lebron is a fucking beast.


----------



## stldpn

Nutty said:


> For some strange reason I'm listening to Bo Diddley.



Several years ago I had the honor of helping Bo carry his groceries to the car. Unfortunately I didn't recognize him as anything more than an old guy struggling to push an overloaded cart until a store clerk asked me "do you know who that was?" The kicker is he struck me as a lonely old man who was trying to make conversation by talking about traveling the country. No autograph no picture, only the story that makes me feel like a moron every time I think about it. Ooops.


----------



## chicken legs

Geodetic_Effect said:


> lebron is a fucking beast.



I didn't notice the players...that song caught me off guard..lol


----------



## chicken legs

Bearsy said:


> I love mc chris. His albums are always amazing. I'm hoping he releases Goes To Hell on vinyl. I'm honestly just gonna download a copy until my album comes in the mail. I'm too pumped for it to wait.
> 
> 
> Currently listening to The Flaming Lips - All We Have is Now



I really got a kick out of Wiiid


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The new Black Keys album leaked and it is :bow:


----------



## Esther

Ninja Glutton said:


> The new Black Keys album leaked and it is :bow:



I still haven't heard it yet!!! Just waiting for it to arrive at the store I work at


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Esther said:


> I still haven't heard it yet!!! Just waiting for it to arrive at the store I work at



Comes out in like 2 weeks, but it's definitely worth a listen.

Can't say the same for the new Minus The Bear album.


----------



## Esther

We usually get stuff a week in advance, so I'm hoping it arrives soon. The new Minus the Bear is no good though? I'm pretty disappointed to hear that, I liked everything else they've put out.



Ninja Glutton said:


> Comes out in like 2 weeks, but it's definitely worth a listen.
> 
> Can't say the same for the new Minus The Bear album.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Esther said:


> We usually get stuff a week in advance, so I'm hoping it arrives soon. The new Minus the Bear is no good though? I'm pretty disappointed to hear that, I liked everything else they've put out.



It's okay. It just seems like a dumbed-down, poppier version of their older stuff.

It's not abrasive to listen to, but it's a little boring.


----------



## Surlysomething

Had this song in my head today.... :bow: Boogie Nights and 70's goodness kind of day


----------



## LovesBigMen

I was in the mood for all types of Reggea music today but I suck with names I was just browsing around and a bit of Ska pumpin up the day.:happy:


----------



## stldpn

Aswad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrsp-fy3jU8&feature=fvw


----------



## LovesBigMen

stldpn said:


> Aswad
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrsp-fy3jU8&feature=fvw




Ahh . . . very nice very nice :happy:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The Refreshments - "Banditos"

This brings back awesome memories


----------



## Esther

Wintersleep is currently making me feel all kinds of feelings. The song 'Assembly lines' makes my heart hurt (in a good way).


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Swans - God Damn the Sun


also lol the refreshments, baaaack in the day.


----------



## ~da rev~

I've been listening to a new metal band that I've never heard of until the other day called Baroness. Surprised I've never heard of them because they're quite good.


----------



## Esther

~da rev~ said:


> I've been listening to a new metal band that I've never heard of until the other day called Baroness. Surprised I've never heard of them because they're quite good.



Baroness is sweet.


----------



## Bearsy

ClockworkOrange said:


> Swans - God Damn the Sun



Oh my damn, thank you very much. This is beautiful.


----------



## ~da rev~

Esther said:


> Baroness is sweet.



I was very impressed by their first two albums, and am only half way through the Blue record and am just blown away by their stuff. Pretty decent.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Bearsy said:


> Oh my damn, thank you very much. This is beautiful.



anytime  yeah it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Surlysomething

It still breaks my heart that I never got to see Rage Against the Machine back in the day.


----------



## Nutty

Surlysomething said:


> It still breaks my heart to this day that I never got to see Rage Against the Machine back in the day.



Guerilla Radioooo!


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> It still breaks my heart that I never got to see Rage Against the Machine back in the day.



It should, I would rate my attendance to a live show on the 96 Evil Empire tour as a top ten life changing experience... so far. They are back on the road again soon though aren't they?


----------



## rellis10

For some reason i'm in a big Bon Jovi mood recently. The last couple of weeks i'v really been into their more recent stuff.

Also with a bit of Bruce Springsteen mixed in.


----------



## Melian

Anyone ever play Portal? Well, Portal II is out this year, and now I've got the end theme from the first game stuck in my head (the sexy techno version, at least...). It is relevant to my life:

This was a triumph.
I'm making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS.
It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.
Aperture Science
We do what we must
because we can.
For the good of all of us.
Except the ones who are dead.
But there's no sense crying over every mistake.
You just keep on trying till you run out of cake.
And the Science gets done.
And you make a neat gun.
For the people who are still alive.
I'm not even angry.
I'm being so sincere right now.
Even though you broke my heart.
And killed me.
And tore me to pieces.
And threw every piece into a fire.
As they burned it hurt because I was so happy for you!
Now these points of data make a beautiful line.
And we're out of beta.
We're releasing on time.
So I'm GLaD. I got burned.
Think of all the things we learned
for the people who are still alive.
Go ahead and leave me.
I think I prefer to stay inside.
Maybe you'll find someone else to help you.
Maybe Black Mesa
THAT WAS A JOKE.
HAHA. FAT CHANCE.
Anyway, this cake is great.
It's so delicious and moist.
Look at me still talking
when there's Science to do.
When I look out there, it makes me GLaD I'm not you.
I've experiments to run.
There is research to be done.
On the people who are still alive.
And believe me I am still alive.
I'm doing Science and I'm still alive.
I feel FANTASTIC and I'm still alive.
While you're dying I'll be still alive.
And when you're dead I will be still alive.
STILL ALIVE


----------



## WillSpark

Damn it damn it damn it I need to spread more rep around because Melian is too damn amazing.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Anyone ever play Portal? Well, Portal II is out this year, and now I've got the end theme from the first game stuck in my head (the sexy techno version, at least...). It is relevant to my life:
> 
> This was a triumph.
> I'm making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS.
> It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.
> Aperture Science
> We do what we must
> because we can.
> For the good of all of us.
> Except the ones who are dead.
> But there's no sense crying over every mistake.
> You just keep on trying till you run out of cake.
> And the Science gets done.
> And you make a neat gun.
> For the people who are still alive.
> I'm not even angry.
> I'm being so sincere right now.
> Even though you broke my heart.
> And killed me.
> And tore me to pieces.
> And threw every piece into a fire.
> As they burned it hurt because I was so happy for you!
> Now these points of data make a beautiful line.
> And we're out of beta.
> We're releasing on time.
> So I'm GLaD. I got burned.
> Think of all the things we learned
> for the people who are still alive.
> Go ahead and leave me.
> I think I prefer to stay inside.
> Maybe you'll find someone else to help you.
> Maybe Black Mesa
> THAT WAS A JOKE.
> HAHA. FAT CHANCE.
> Anyway, this cake is great.
> It's so delicious and moist.
> Look at me still talking
> when there's Science to do.
> When I look out there, it makes me GLaD I'm not you.
> I've experiments to run.
> There is research to be done.
> On the people who are still alive.
> And believe me I am still alive.
> I'm doing Science and I'm still alive.
> I feel FANTASTIC and I'm still alive.
> While you're dying I'll be still alive.
> And when you're dead I will be still alive.
> STILL ALIVE



I listen to this song once a month at least. 

It's on rockband as well. And if I'm really drunk, I talk my friends into playing it every time.


----------



## Esther

I finally just heard the new Black Keys, and it is AMAZING.


----------



## Tanuki

Esther said:


> I finally just heard the new Black Keys, and it is AMAZING.



Wow totally missed this one didn't know it was out yay! *runs off to hunt it down*


----------



## Bearsy

Cloud Cult

Everybody Here is a Cloud

Princess Bride This is remixed audio clips from the movie... it's awesome.

Chemicals Collide

Hurricane and Fire Survival Guide

Love You All This is the song I want played at my funeral.

One of my top 5 bands for sure.


----------



## Esther

T-Bear said:


> Wow totally missed this one didn't know it was out yay! *runs off to hunt it down*



Not sure of the UK release date, but it comes out this upcoming tuesday in Canada. The UK usually has things before Canada though!


----------



## ~da rev~

Found a new band thanks to a local college station. The band is called Cheer-Accident. The song was called "Ice Cream and Lies". Find them on Myspace, they're pretty wild.


----------



## Bearsy

Just updated my blog(see link below and in my sig) with a post about Janelle Monae, an awesome R&B/Funk/Soul artist.

Clickity clique

Listenty listen "Many Moons"
Listen listenty "Tightrope"


----------



## 0nlnn

At this very moment? Journey. Been listening to Gorillaz and the Beatles, also.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Surfer Blood - Swim


----------



## ~da rev~

Listening to Cheer-Accident from Chicago. Pretty rad.

Guess I already said that. 

Well, also been listening to Johnny Cash's American Recordings. More specifically the cover he did of Nick Cave's "The Mercy Seat". Most fantastic.


----------



## Surlysomething

So loving these guys.

:wubu:


----------



## rellis10

I just discovered an amazing japanese duo called the Yoshida Brothers, i'm hooked on these guys already!

One of their harder tracks - Rising

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqCQnTXa3FI


----------



## Zowie

rellis10 said:


> I just discovered an amazing japanese duo called the Yoshida Brothers, i'm hooked on these guys already!
> 
> One of their harder tracks - Rising
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqCQnTXa3FI



Haha, oh my. My ex-boyfriend works in a japanese restaurant, he bought a bunch of Yoshida Brothers cds when he was making the restaurant track, but they weren't a big hit, so he foisted them off on me.
I've got what, 5 or 6? 
They're okay. One track at a time is nice, but a whole cd gets repetitive.


----------



## veil

rellis10 said:


> I just discovered an amazing japanese duo called the Yoshida Brothers, i'm hooked on these guys already!
> 
> One of their harder tracks - Rising
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqCQnTXa3FI





bionic_eggplant said:


> Haha, oh my. My ex-boyfriend works in a japanese restaurant, he bought a bunch of Yoshida Brothers cds when he was making the restaurant track, but they weren't a big hit, so he foisted them off on me.
> I've got what, 5 or 6?
> They're okay. One track at a time is nice, but a whole cd gets repetitive.



this is really fun, though i can see see as the eggplant mentioned, how the CD could get repetitive.


----------



## stldpn

Been in a Regina Spektor kind of mood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p62rfWxs6a8&feature=fvw


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> So loving these guys.
> 
> :wubu:



That's definitely one of my favourite new releases this year!


----------



## PinkRodery

stldpn said:


> Been in a Regina Spektor kind of mood.



I love Regina Spektor!

At the moment I'm reeeally into Bright Eyes. It's all I seem to be listening to.


----------



## Bearsy

PinkRodery said:


> I love Regina Spektor!
> 
> At the moment I'm reeeally into Bright Eyes. It's all I seem to be listening to.



A friend and I took a day trip out of the city yesterday and we listened to "Digital Ash" and "I'm Wide Awake" the whole time. Great songwriter.

-----

I've been listening to a lot of Sufjan Stevens recently.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otx49Ko3fxw


----------



## JenFromOC

Blue October, anyone? It's so depressing...but I can't stop listening. LOL


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> That's definitely one of my favourite new releases this year!




They're so amazing. I want to road-trip listening to it... 

Too cool.


----------



## WillSpark

I always, always, always find I'm in an insane minority on this one. 

I've been on a Matchbox Twenty and Rob Thomas kick, mainly Matchbox Twenty though. I love their music.


----------



## JenFromOC

WillSpark said:


> I always, always, always find I'm in an insane minority on this one.
> 
> I've been on a Matchbox Twenty and Rob Thomas kick, mainly Matchbox Twenty though. I love their music.




I love, love, love Matchbox Twenty


----------



## FishCharming

Jack Johnson
Brett Dennen
Ben Harper
Dipatch
OAR
DMB

and pretty much anything else that has a ukulele in it or sounds like something that belongs on a beach somewhere...

god bless pandora!


----------



## shortfat

I am really old school or just old. I just found out that Paul McCartney is coming to Nashville and hope i can get tickets if I can afford them. That is my kind of music. However, I do have a somewhat varied taste.


----------



## WillSpark

JenFromOC said:


> I love, love, love Matchbox Twenty



I knew I found the right robslut to engage my love receptors for!


----------



## Bearsy

Neutral Uke Hotel is coming to Buffalo in a few weeks, so I've been listening to Neutral Milk Hotel to get in the ukelele cover band mood.


----------



## Bearsy

Listening to the new Eminem album right now... the beats are pretty redundant but the lyrical content is a lot better than Encore and Relapse. IMO, at least.


----------



## chicken legs

I'm so happy that Vegas finally has a station just for dance music called The Vibe..:bow::happy:


----------



## luv_it_here

A Tribe Called Quest is reuniting for Rock the Bells, and touring!


Hip Hop NEEDS positive music again. Rap got became so embarrassing along the way. I hope the old cats can bring about a change and flush the scores of morons down the toilet.


----------



## Esther

luv_it_here said:


> A Tribe Called Quest is reuniting for Rock the Bells, and touring!
> 
> 
> Hip Hop NEEDS positive music again. Rap got became so embarrassing along the way. I hope the old cats can bring about a change and flush the scores of morons down the toilet.



I totally agree with this. I barely ever listen to hip-hop anymore because of the subject matter... so much violence, sex, bragging and swearing. I prefer artists like K-OS and Erykah Badu. They prove you can still be pretty badass without being so crude.


----------



## karmacomba

Esther said:


> I totally agree with this. I barely ever listen to hip-hop anymore because of the subject matter... so much violence, sex, bragging and swearing. I prefer artists like K-OS and Erykah Badu. They prove you can still be pretty badass without being so crude.



+1 for you and luv_it_here

for me hip-hop has become such a a cliche for the most part. The lyrics and videos are now often embarassingly bad. This might sound a bit odd to younger folks here, but I see big parallels between the hip-hop scene now and hard rock/glam metal in the late '80s. In both cases the original freshness and slight tongue-in-cheek attitude gave way to guys believing their own hype, wearing stupid outfits and failing to bring the music forward. Another similarity is the 'oh i can bang any chick i want' lyrics. When Nirvana came out, the whole 80s rocks genre was obliterated almost instantaneously from popular culture. People were bored and glad of the change. That hasn't happened yet to hip-hop, but its ripe to get its ass kicked by something new+fresh if it keeps going down its current path IMHO.


----------



## Bearsy

luv_it_here said:


> A Tribe Called Quest is reuniting for Rock the Bells, and touring!
> 
> 
> Hip Hop NEEDS positive music again. Rap got became so embarrassing along the way. I hope the old cats can bring about a change and flush the scores of morons down the toilet.



Mos Def, Immortal Technique, Talib Kweli, Brother Ali, El-P, Jean Grae, Dead Prez, Common, Kid Cudi, The Roots, The Coup, KRS-One.

Good rap is out there, you just have to dig a little deeper than the Top 40 bin for it.


----------



## Bearsy

karmacomba said:


> That hasn't happened yet to hip-hop, but its ripe to get its ass kicked by something new+fresh if it keeps going down its current path IMHO.



It's here. Janelle Monae and Kid Cudi(among others) are carving a new path for hip hop and it's very exciting!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Bearsy said:


> Mos Def, Immortal Technique, Talib Kweli, Brother Ali, El-P, Jean Grae, Dead Prez, Common, Kid Cudi, The Roots, The Coup, KRS-One.
> 
> Good rap is out there, you just have to dig a little deeper than the Top 40 bin for it.



when I listen to hip-hop, I usually stick with the above mentioned groups, especially The Roots, Mos Def, and Talib Kweli, Brother Ali a little less.


----------



## Zowie

Bearsy said:


> It's here. Janelle Monae and Kid Cudi(among others) are carving a new path for hip hop and it's very exciting!



Janelle Monae makes me happy. 

I recently got into Florence and the Machine, I went and bought the cd today. Very cool.


----------



## Esther

Bearsy said:


> Mos Def, Immortal Technique, Talib Kweli, Brother Ali, El-P, Jean Grae, Dead Prez, Common, Kid Cudi, The Roots, The Coup, KRS-One.
> 
> Good rap is out there, you just have to dig a little deeper than the Top 40 bin for it.



I haven't heard all of these, but Mos Def, Brother Ali, Kid Cudi, The Roots... all good. Add Shad, Sage Francis, Buck 65 and Murs and that's pretty much all the hip hop I'm into.


----------



## Bearsy

Esther said:


> I haven't heard all of these, but Mos Def, Brother Ali, Kid Cudi, The Roots... all good. Add Shad, Sage Francis, Buck 65 and Murs and that's pretty much all the hip hop I'm into.



I forgot about Sage Francis. Cage is good too.


----------



## karmacomba

Some all-time favs of mine would include the following:

Jeff Buckley http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66cOdIRsSho
Red House Painters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeRPCQnupuo
The Afghan Whigs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzaG-Pn9kPU


More recent bands I like include the National and Grizzly Bear. I also love a lot of old metal music


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-VgBku2KlU


----------



## ~da rev~

Esther said:


> I haven't heard all of these, but Mos Def, Brother Ali, Kid Cudi, The Roots... all good. Add Shad, Sage Francis, Buck 65 and Murs and that's pretty much all the hip hop I'm into.



Don't forget MF Doom and Del Tha Funkee Homosapian 

Then you've pretty much listed off my list of hip hop artists I dig.


----------



## Tenacious Dave

in my opinion its all about The Who, Rolling Stones, Bob Dylan etc
but rite now as i write im listening to Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## chicken legs

At the moment (when I'm supposed to be getting dressed for a baby shower), I'm procrastinating by listening to the Tom Tom Club's Genius of Love and all the tracks that sampled them..lol.


----------



## chicken legs

Teena Marie's song "Just us two", just popped in my head.


----------



## WillSpark

I jammed earlier with a couple friends to Wonderwall and Mr. Brightside by Oasis and The Killers respectively.


----------



## Gyrene

Story Problem by The Envy Corps
Black & White Town by Doves
Airplanes by B.O.B. feat. Haley Williams
1901 by Phoenix


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> I jammed earlier with a couple friends to Wonderwall and Mr. Brightside by Oasis and The Killers respectively.



Mr. Brightside always makes me tear up. :doh: but it's a good song.


I've started loving the french rap-group Zebda.


----------



## JenFromOC

I have absolutely no idea who about 99% of these groups, musicians, songs, etc. are. Either I'm old or just completely out of touch with music. Or, I'm so "mainstream....." I fucking hate when people say that. I want to punch them in the fucking face. My cousin's bf says that to me and it makes me cringe.


----------



## Gyrene

bionic_eggplant said:


> I've started loving the french rap-group Zebda.



Speaking of French Rap ... there's this group from Amsterdam (I know, I know, their Dutch not French) that I've been following for awhile now and your quote got me thinking about one of their video's shot in Paris:

The Opposites - Dom, Lomp, & Famous


----------



## Gyrene

JenFromOC said:


> I'm so "mainstream....." I fucking hate when people say that. I want to punch them in the fucking face. My cousin's bf says that to me and it makes me cringe.



Your just not a hipster douche (lol) ... no offense to hipster douche's out there. 


(I secretly admire you all!)


----------



## chicken legs

WillSpark said:


> I jammed earlier with a couple friends to Wonderwall and Mr. Brightside by Oasis and The Killers respectively.



I've been crushing on Ronni since he looked like this. 












He used to bag groceries as a kid at the local Smiths grocery store..**swoon**..and he is built like his dad..thick and bottom heavy...that is, when he eats...

sorry for the sidetrack...


----------



## Captain Save

I look at the posts and use them as leads to get back into the music, like I was when I didn't have kids, career, *obsessive housework disorder*, etc. I knew about bands way before they became 'mainstream'; now I have NO idea who the new bands are, unless my daughter tells me about them.

What? I can't handle nasty kitchens or bathrooms, and Mom hasn't done my laundry for over twenty-five to thirty years years.


----------



## KittyKitten

I've been listening to Motown classics and other old school music wishing I was around in that era. I'm kind of an old soul in a young body.


----------



## JenFromOC

happyface83 said:


> I've been listening to Motown classics and other old school music wishing I was around in that era. I'm kind of an old soul in a young body.



Oooh me too....the first concerts I ever went to were Smokey Robinson and Ricky Nelson. I love, love, love old music.


----------



## Zowie

Gyrene said:


> Speaking of French Rap ... there's this group from Amsterdam (I know, I know, their Dutch not French) that I've been following for awhile now and your quote got me thinking about one of their video's shot in Paris:
> 
> The Opposites - Dom, Lomp, & Famous



You know, my coworker just showed me this clip two weeks ago. Super cool, hurrah for the Dutch.


----------



## Paquito

JenFromOC said:


> I have absolutely no idea who about 99% of these groups, musicians, songs, etc. are. Either I'm old or just completely out of touch with music. Or, I'm so "mainstream....." I fucking hate when people say that. I want to punch them in the fucking face. My cousin's bf says that to me and it makes me cringe.



I'm exactly the same way. I have no idea what anybody is talking about. When we get to Top 40, let me know.


----------



## KittyKitten

JenFromOC said:


> Oooh me too....the first concerts I ever went to were Smokey Robinson and Ricky Nelson. I love, love, love old music.



That reminds me, I forgot to put Smokey on my list of best male vocalist at the Lounge! I loved old music ever since my dad first introduced me to classic Motown hits as a little girl.


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> I'm exactly the same way. I have no idea what anybody is talking about. When we get to Top 40, let me know.



I'm there with you guys. I'm sure anyone who enjoys Glee is in this general boat.

I'm this weird sidestep from mainstream but I'm still close to it.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> I'm there with you guys. I'm sure anyone who enjoys Glee is in this general boat.
> 
> I'm this weird sidestep from mainstream but I'm still close to it.



Oh but when "Hate on Me" comes up on the Shuffle and I'm walking downtown, I'm the biggest bad ass on the face of the Earth ever.


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> Oh but when "Hate on Me" comes up on the Shuffle and I'm walking downtown, I'm the biggest bad ass on the face of the Earth ever.



Highway To Hell does that to me.


----------



## Paquito

This is definitely turning into my kind of Music thread.


----------



## Esther

David Bazan has stolen my heart.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> David Bazan has stolen my heart.



David bazan is a dick . . . If only because he stole my heart too. That voice is so . . .sad, but powerful. He gets my panties wet.


----------



## Buffetbelly

JenFromOC said:


> I have absolutely no idea who about 99% of these groups, musicians, songs, etc. are. Either I'm old or just completely out of touch with music. Or, I'm so "mainstream....." I fucking hate when people say that. I want to punch them in the fucking face. My cousin's bf says that to me and it makes me cringe.


 
These days it's rare to find any two people listening to the same music. It's a far cry from the Top 40 days of the 1970's where every radio station played the same 40 songs and everybody owned an album from that same play list.

I find that on a thread like this you can just make up a fictional band and song title and no one will be the wiser, no matter how ridiculous it sounds.

By the way, right now I'm listening to an oldie, "Whip That Cream" by the Electric Butterchurns.


----------



## Gyrene

Buffetbelly said:


> I find that on a thread like this you can just make up a fictional band and song title and no one will be the wiser, no matter how ridiculous it sounds.



In that case ...

I'm listening to Unicorn Farts by Blaze Mandrell & the Triumphant Exzuberance


----------



## WillSpark

Gyrene said:


> In that case ...
> 
> I'm listening to Unicorn Farts by Blaze Mandrell & the Triumphant Exzuberance



See it could be a real thing, but man if it isn't already taken and I form a band we are going to be Triumphant Exuberance.


----------



## strangeangel

B-52s - Tell it like it T-I-S

(I have had a big big crush on Kate Pierson since the late 80s).

PJ Harvey - White Chalk


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> David bazan is a dick . . . If only because he stole my heart too. That voice is so . . .sad, but powerful. He gets my panties wet.



Hahaha, for a second I thought you met him and he turned out to be a jerk! That would SERIOUSLY disappoint me, because his voice really is so freakin' dreamy.


----------



## chicken legs

Having a metal moment and checking out Wicked Wisdom. IMO, they have a very westcoast sound and I would love to hear some collaborations with Deftones, Korn, etc.







YAY Jada


----------



## IszyStone

I'm sort of addicted to two songs. 
Telephone by Lady Gaga, it makes me want to dance.
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap by AC/DC, makes me wish I could play the guitar or the drums.

Another band I'm checking out is Skillet, they're christian but they have a dark sound that I love, at first hear one wouldn't guess "christian rock."


----------



## LovesBigMen

IszyStone said:


> I'm sort of addicted to two songs.
> Telephone by Lady Gaga, it makes me want to dance.
> Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap by AC/DC, makes me wish I could play the guitar or the drums.
> 
> Another band I'm checking out is Skillet, they're christian but they have a dark sound that I love, at first hear one wouldn't guess "christian rock."



Are you serious "christian rock" wow I never new that they were I learn something new everyday.:happy:


----------



## flinflam

Buffetbelly said:


> These days it's rare to find any two people listening to the same music. It's a far cry from the Top 40 days of the 1970's where every radio station played the same 40 songs and everybody owned an album from that same play list.
> 
> I find that on a thread like this you can just make up a fictional band and song title and no one will be the wiser, no matter how ridiculous it sounds.
> 
> By the way, right now I'm listening to an oldie, "Whip That Cream" by the Electric Butterchurns.





Gyrene said:


> In that case ...
> 
> I'm listening to Unicorn Farts by Blaze Mandrell & the Triumphant Exzuberance



Ha back in school there was always some music geek that's whole purpose in life was to find obscure bands no one listen to and then talk about how great they were. So my buddy and I would talk about the band Hog-tying the Amish. It drove him crazy that he couldn't find their album and we wouldn't let him borrow ours.


----------



## taobear

Surlysomething said:


> What are you diggin' these days?
> 
> See what your friendly fat boy or fat boy loving girl is listening to!
> 
> 
> 
> I love Tom Waits
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOiAQtLBJLA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdqxiXXYj3Q&feature=related
> 
> Jetho Tull
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3RNdU2d0PY
> 
> Evanescence
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdhqVtpR2ts
> 
> Resurrection Band
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdhqVtpR2ts
> yeah this is Christian rock too


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Been listening to a lot of Biffy Clyro of late.


----------



## chicken legs

Boris_the_Spider said:


> Been listening to a lot of Biffy Clyro of late.



I never heard of those guys...I really liked the song Living is a problem. You got me hooked man..lol. They remind me of the Foo Fighters for some reason.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

chicken legs said:


> I never heard of those guys...I really liked the song Living is a problem. You got me hooked man..lol. They remind me of the Foo Fighters for some reason.



I can see where you get the Foos from them. They're a great live band.


----------



## SailorCupcake

I am a shameless dance/techno/pop/Euro trash whore. But I also love Vivaldi and the Beatles. So...anything goes I guess.
Right now I'm obsessing over Little Boots and Marina and the Diamonds.
:blush:


----------



## Kazak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw29RcT3qnM


----------



## taobear

oops I was checking my last post and I messed up

Broken promises, rez band

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slnvGbfBx0M


----------



## theronin23

LovesBigMen said:


> Are you serious "christian rock" wow I never new that they were I learn something new everyday.:happy:



Yeah, they are. Invincible was their best album. I grew up on Skillet, even met them. Proof. Bam Said The Lady







Me? Right now, I'm getting into a lot of my old school christian music I grew up on, among other things, I'll make you a list

Smalltown Poets
Caedmon's Call (Early stuff)
Audio Adrenaline
Puscifer (The new cover of Rocket Man sent chills up my spine)
Pendulum's new album Immersion
Imogen Heap
Evelyn Evelyn
And a LOT of She Wants Revenge, specifically the This Is Forever album



SailorCupcake said:


> I am a shameless dance/techno/pop/Euro trash whore. But I also love Vivaldi and the Beatles. So...anything goes I guess.
> Right now I'm obsessing over Little Boots and Marina and the Diamonds.
> :blush:



LITTLE BOOTS! YES! Me and a friend ran across New In Town last summer, and we couldn't help but fall in love.


----------



## ~da rev~

theronin23 said:


> Puscifer (The new cover of Rocket Man sent chills up my spine)



It is quite the good cover. I'll have to admit, I was a bit weary with this side-project of Keenan's. I figured he was doing this for the side cash and to have a little fun, so I kinda stayed away from it. But hearing that I was throughly impressed. 


I'm currently listening to some acoustic indie tunes. I'm sure some of you have heard of Jose Gonzalez. That's who's been coming out of my speakers. Especially his cover of Massive Attack's "Teardrop" Which is just fantastic.


----------



## theronin23

~da rev~ said:


> It is quite the good cover. I'll have to admit, I was a bit weary with this side-project of Keenan's. I figured he was doing this for the side cash and to have a little fun, so I kinda stayed away from it. But hearing that I was throughly impressed.



Seriously? I think that C Is For... outshines any of his previous Puscifer work, even though it only has four new songs. There are precious few songs out of the rest of Puscifer's catalog that I actually listen to on a regular basis (Rev. 22:20, Momma Sed, and Queen B is pretty much it) Whereas, I can pop on C is For... and I LOVE every song.


----------



## ~da rev~

I've heard the mix of Rev 22:20 on the V is For album and didn't really care for it, I prefer the original from the Underworld soundtrack or whatever. And I don't really like Queen B either. But Momma Sed is decent, and the newer songs like Polar Bear are rather good compared to the V is For album. I agree that C is For is a good step forward.


----------



## theronin23

I've had Cee-Lo's (of Gnarls Barkley) new mixtape Stray Bullets on repeat for almost 2 hours. Enjoy my favorite track from the album.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLN6OUOsFHA


----------



## Buffetbelly




----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Dug out my copy of screamadelica by Primal Scream and have been listening to it a lot today. 90s awesomeness.


----------



## Kazak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQnzs8wl6E&feature=related


----------



## BHM_Rbaby

Right now I'm addicted to Say You'll Haunt me by Stone Sour. I'm a big Corey Taylor fan; he's so versatile.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Omar Rodriguez-Lopez - Xenophanes

Last album that he worked with Thomas Pridgen and it's a real feast for the senses. Highly reccommended if you're a fan of spacey/proggy post-rock.


----------



## taobear

I am a blues lover so here is one of my faves

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYrVwGxlcFA


----------



## ~da rev~

taobear said:


> I am a blues lover so here is one of my faves
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYrVwGxlcFA



That blues riff reminds me of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5rGXgzvs44


----------



## Buffetbelly

*It's not widely appreciated, but Herbie Popnecker was an early influence on The Beatles:*





*(Notice I didn't say he was a GOOD influence!!)*


----------



## Paquito

Isn't the point of a thread to post about a certain topic in said thread, and not in every other thread on the board?


Anyway, I'm listening to The Script.


----------



## Buffetbelly

Paquito said:


> Isn't the point of a thread to post about a certain topic in said thread, and not in every other thread on the board?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm listening to The Script.


 
This is the music thread, I believe! I read a script once.


----------



## Zowie

I'm on a Steely Dan parade. Damn it's good.

And completely unrelated, I bought Janelle Monae-style shoes.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

meh  not a rock guy at all..sowwy
oh pg. 26 FTW btw..lol


----------



## WillSpark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgLvT3yOF70

Don't as questions. Just watch. Also watch the rest of the videos too.

I's really music in the same way that most pop music is.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm not afraid of anything in this world
There's nothing you can throw at me that I haven't already heard
I'm just trying to find a decent melody
A song that I can sing in my own company 

I never thought you were a fool
But darling, look at you
You gotta stand up straight, carry your own weight
These tears are going nowhere, baby 

You've got to get yourself together
You've got stuck in a moment and now you can't get out of it
Don't say that later will be better now you're stuck in a moment
And you can't get out of it 

I will not forsake, the colors that you bring
But the nights you filled with fireworks
They left you with nothing
I am still enchanted by the light you brought to me
I listen through your ears, and through your eyes I can see 

And you are such a fool
To worry like you do
I know it's tough, and you can never get enough
Of what you don't really need now ... my oh my 

You've got to get yourself together
You've got stuck in a moment and you can't get out of it
Oh love look at you now
You've got yourself stuck in a moment and you can't get out of it 

I was unconscious, half asleep
The water is warm till you discover how deep
I wasn't jumping for me it was a fall
It's a long way down to nothing at all 

You've got to get yourself together
You've got stuck in a moment and you can't get out of it
Don't say that later will be better now
You're stuck in a moment and you can't get out of it 

And if the night runs over
And if the day won't last
And if our way should falter
Along the stony pass 

And if the night runs over
And if the day won't last
And if your way should falter
Along the stony pass
It's just a moment
This time will pass 
-U2


----------



## fatkid420

Corporate Avenger - taxes are stealing

Listen you fuckers you screw heads here's a man that would not take it anymore a man who stood up against the scum, the cunts, the dogs, the filth, the shit here is some one who stood up. 

Taxes are strong-armed robbery the collectors of taxes funnel the majority of funds to police and intuitions counter productive to spiritual advancement. 

Well taxes are stealing and I get the feeling that were gettin fucked in the ass 
They take what they want to whenever they want to 
And our needs they always come last. 

They lie, they cheat, they steal from you and me. 
They lie, they cheat, they steal from you and me. 

Their hands are in our pockets, they're bleeding us to death 
They fuckin keep on takin till there's nothing fuckin left. 

It's a federal invention, they set the goddamned rate 
It's a little paper portrait with a legacy of hate. 
They're numbing all our senses with their bullshit and their lies. 
It's no goddamned secret it's done right before our eyes. 
And if you don't cooperate they'll lock your ass away 
With the very fucking money that they fucking took away. 

Well taxes are stealing and I get the feeling that were gettin fucked in the ass 
They take what they want to whenever they want to 
And our needs they always come last. 

They lie, they cheat, they steal from you and me. 
They lie, they cheat, they steal from you and me. 

The IRS was not there the other day when I was unloading truck after truck into that hot fucking warehouse 
The IRS was not there the other day when I was pulling weeds in the fucking hot sun 
The IRS was not there when I needed money to pay my bills, but they sure as fuck were there on Friday to take almost half my pay again and again and again and again! 

Your constitution, the laws that they've made say that they can tax your income so they do it every day. 
The IRS policemen they take and take and take, we've got free Masonic symbols in a free Masonic state. 
Lest you forget about your cozy little home, the very place were you live in but you never fuckin own 
It's the craft of the creator, we act out their design 
A society of secrets with the television mind. 

Well taxes are stealing and I get the feeling that were gettin fucked in the ass 
They take what they want to whenever they want to 
And our needs they always come last. 

They lie, they cheat, they steal from you and me 
They lie, they cheat, they steal from you and me.


----------



## theronin23

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-fIwx0CSGg

Rosi Golan - Hazy

(It's this repeated a couple times)

I watched you sleepin' quietly in my bed
You don't know this now but 
There's somethings that need to be said
It's all that I can hear
It's more than I can bear

What if I fall and hurt myself
Would you know how to fix me?
What if I went and lost myself
Would you know where to find me?
If I forgot who I am
Would you please remind me?
Oh, cause without you things go hazy.


Found this on my re-watch of Dollhouse. It's so gorgeous.


----------



## popsongromance

those dancing days, a great swedish girl band.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXiW-Lg1wrM


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm back on my Eminem kick....when I'm already angry, he just makes me that much angrier. This video is so hot in a sick and twisted way. I love it 

http://www.eminem.com/lovethewayyoulie/


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Guess I'm having a melancholy day in some way. Woke up this morning to Don McLean's "Vincent" (not playing anywhere mind you,well yet, just stuck in my head.) And now it's back. So I found this cool youtube video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM


----------



## taobear

I love this band....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN0FFK8JSYE&feature=channel


----------



## WillSpark

I have been in love with Kings and Queens by 30 Seconds To Mars recently. I mean, it is in my classification of epic songs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx364Lm53Aw

Also, did you know that a large majority of songs, specifically pop songs, use the same 4-chord progression? Seriously, though, watch this: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pidokakU4I


----------



## Lady Bella UK

The Aracade Fire - "The Suburbs". I think I might end up loving it more than "Funeral"!


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Boris_the_Spider said:


> Been listening to a lot of Biffy Clyro of late.



Mon the Biffy! Excellent taste


----------



## Lady Bella UK

flinflam said:


> Ha back in school there was always some music geek that's whole purpose in life was to find obscure bands no one listen to and then talk about how great they were. So my buddy and I would talk about the band Hog-tying the Amish. It drove him crazy that he couldn't find their album and we wouldn't let him borrow ours.



Mwah ha ha that is hilarious...! :bow:


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Gyrene said:


> Story Problem by The Envy Corps
> *Black & White Town by Doves*
> Airplanes by B.O.B. feat. Haley Williams
> *1901 by Phoenix*



Superb taste


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Bearsy said:


> It's here. *Janelle Monae* and Kid Cudi(among others) are carving a new path for hip hop and it's very exciting!



I like her...and I'm not even that big on Hip-hop! Marvellous stuff


----------



## Lady Bella UK

karmacomba said:


> Some all-time favs of mine would include the following:
> 
> *Jeff Buckley* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66cOdIRsSho
> Red House Painters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeRPCQnupuo
> The Afghan Whigs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzaG-Pn9kPU
> 
> 
> More recent bands I like include *the National* and *Grizzly Bear*. I also love a lot of old metal music



The National have come into their own as America's rising indie band (watch out Stipe...!). "Grace" by Jeff Buckley is exceptional, and I love a bit of Grizzly bear :happy:


----------



## Lady Bella UK

I go on several music discussion boards, which sadly are often full of holier-than-thou-I'm-cooler-than-you-because-I-listen-to-so-many-more-obscure-bands-than-you-do types.

I forget what seriously good music taste the members of this lovely place have :happy:

Fat-lovin' and music lovin' must go together


----------



## bigunlover

Metal. If it's metal, I like. I even found a Christian metal band i liked. A couple actually. Living Sacrifice and Underoath.


----------



## ~da rev~

I can't stop listening to the Frank Zappa song Inca Roads. It's just so fantastic. It showcases perfectly every awesome aspect of FZ and his writing abilities. Absurd lyrics/music infused with Jazz and blues and rock/roll. Fantastic.


----------



## Bearsy

The skyline was beautiful on fire
All twisted metal stretching upwards
Everything washed in a thin orange haze 

I said, Kiss me, youre beautiful -
These are truly the last days 

You grabbed my hand 
And we fell into it
Like a daydream 
Or a fever


----------



## mantis_shrimp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VJvZ0hXwAk


----------



## chicken legs

This song totally inspired a random dance session. When I looked up the song I was surprised to find it was by Destiny Child's former member Kelly Rowland. Anywho, the song is Commander ft David Guetta and its now on my favorites list:happy:.


----------



## chicken legs

mantis_shrimp said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VJvZ0hXwAk



I got hooked on her vocals after Royksopp's What else is there?


----------



## Esther

Lady Bella UK said:


> The Aracade Fire - "The Suburbs". I think I might end up loving it more than "Funeral"!



I love this album too!!

Also, I have been obsessing over Broken Bells. I pretty much love everything Danger Mouse touches.


----------



## theronin23

Esther said:


> I love this album too!!
> 
> Also, I have been obsessing over Broken Bells. I pretty much love everything Danger Mouse touches.



That's funny, I pretty love anything Cee-Lo touches...meet in the middle?


----------



## freakyfred

I find the lack of Protomen disturbing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpSHC1dqX1o


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Esther said:


> I love this album too!!
> 
> Also, I have been obsessing over Broken Bells. I pretty much love everything Danger Mouse touches.



Hello there Esther, long time no see. I haven't been on here for aaaaaaaages!

Have you checked out Dangermouse & Sparklehorse's "Dark Night of the Soul?" Its so so so much better than even I was expecting (as like you I love everything Dangermouse touches  )


----------



## Esther

Lady Bella UK said:


> Hello there Esther, long time no see. I haven't been on here for aaaaaaaages!
> 
> Have you checked out Dangermouse & Sparklehorse's "Dark Night of the Soul?" Its so so so much better than even I was expecting (as like you I love everything Dangermouse touches  )



It really has been awhile! Good to see you around again 
I heard about the death of Mark Linkous, so when I saw that Sparklehorse & Dangermouse album come through my work I gave it a listen... I was never a huge Sparklehorse fan but that album really is excellent, you're right! Really tragic though


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Kind of a zany mix I've been listening to lately....

Jedi Mind Tricks - I Who Have Nothing

Suicidal Tendencies - Institutionalized

At the Drive-In - Invalid Litter Dept.

System of a Down - Metro

Sponge - Molly

Shirley Collins - The False Bride

Death in June - Accidental Protege


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Been listening to Frank Turner a lot over the last couple of days. Photosynthesis would probably be the theme tune for my life.


----------



## mantis_shrimp

chicken legs said:


> I got hooked on her vocals after Royksopp's What else is there?



I really like that song, but i'm just a huge knife fan. They can do no wrong ;D


----------



## taobear

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN0FFK8JSYE


----------



## KittyKitten

One of my favorite 50s music icons was Buddy Holly. He had a voice that was unforgettable and I loved his style. 

http://www.rockin50s.com/bag.htm

The picture with his overnight bag that was saved by his brother makes me cry like a baby. His death really pained me because he was so young,on the verge of becoming even more famous and died so violently in a plane crash. He would be a senior citizen today telling stories.


----------



## Melian

I seriously don't listen to real music anymore...

Slap Chop Rap 3:00 is pure gold

Huntsville Rapist Song Hide your kids, hide your wife, and hide your husband because they're rapin everybody out here.


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> Huntsville Rapist Song Hide your kids, hide your wife, and hide your husband because they're rapin everybody out here.



YES! This has been going around my house all week!


----------



## Albino_taters

Right now, I dangerously addicted to Sex Bob-omb and Anamanaguchi.


----------



## FishCharming

i totally dig jam bands. i'm all about Dispatch and O.A.R. atm...


----------



## Kazak

playlist playing right now: metallica- to live is to die and fade to black; the doors- the end, lament, alabama song, blue sunday; led zepplin- since i've been loving you


----------



## kinkykitten

Lately.....SLAYER!!! with a bit of Iron Maiden thrown in for good measure! :bow:


----------



## cakeboy

I need a daily dose of Slayer. Also, anything by Chuck Berry or Art Blakey & The Jazz Messengers.


----------



## Melian

theronin23 said:


> YES! This has been going around my house all week!



It's actually really well done, and pretty popular! I was out drunkenly singing it, this weekend, and randoms on the street would join in. Hahaha.


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Today I'm listening to Flaming Lips - Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots 

:kiss2: Bella


----------



## Mordecai

I'm finally giving Japancakes's Loveless cover a chance. The previous hang up I had on the album was not covering My Bloody Valentine's most famous (and to many best) album. My concern was Japancakes moving away from my favorite 3 releases by them (their first 3).


----------



## Lil BigginZ

been listening to a lot of sublime lately 

i miss sublime


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

on my playlist right now; Suidakra , Chthonic, and Amon Amarth


----------



## Prem0

Ive been listening to:

Cake
Reel Big Fish
The Pixies
John Legend


----------



## theronin23

Cee-Lo's new single "Fuck You"...it's too amazing for words.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAV0XrbEwNc


----------



## Sasquatch!

Big Bad Handsome Man by Imelda May


----------



## Bearsy

theronin23 said:


> Cee-Lo's new single "Fuck You"...it's too amazing for words.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAV0XrbEwNc



Fucking awesome! Have you heard his cover of "No One's Gonna Love You" by Band of Horses?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvhDCYFesP0


----------



## theronin23

Bearsy said:


> Fucking awesome! Have you heard his cover of "No One's Gonna Love You" by Band of Horses?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvhDCYFesP0



Of course I have, I kind of a have a man-crush on Cee-Lo. His No One's Gonna Love You is just fantastic. His whole album is going to be phenomenal.


----------



## freakyfred

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCUe7UyA_Ec&feature=related

Fudge yeah this is awesome.


----------



## ~da rev~

Listening to some Devil's Slingshot.

Prog-Metal goodness.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I recently became obsessed with Lady Gaga in addition to my usual Stevie Nicks and Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## theronin23

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I recently became obsessed with Lady Gaga in addition to my usual Stevie Nicks and Fleetwood Mac.



I'm pretty sure I can convince Lady Gaga to sleep with me and take me to awards shows and what not. Just convince her that being with a fat guy is SO counter-culture and thus OBVIOUSLY just the thing she needs for her next stunt.

Yeah, I'm saying I'd sleep with Gaga. Definitely.

Her music's good too.


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> I'm pretty sure I can convince Lady Gaga to sleep with me and take me to awards shows and what not. Just convince her that being with a fat guy is SO counter-culture and thus OBVIOUSLY just the thing she needs for her next stunt.
> 
> Yeah, I'm saying I'd sleep with Gaga. Definitely.
> 
> Her music's good too.



Damn you, I wanted to sleep with Gaga. What's more radical?


I started to going back to listening to my Dresden Dolls cds. Man... musically they kind of suck, but they hit the right spot with me.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Damn you, I wanted to sleep with Gaga. What's more radical?
> 
> 
> I started to going back to listening to my Dresden Dolls cds. Man... musically they kind of suck, but they hit the right spot with me.



Well, she has already publicly come out as bisexual and said she's slept with men and women.

WAITAMINNIT! A threesome with a fat guy and an FFA...the ULTIMATE in fetishistic counter-culture radicalism! You in?!

And SECONDLY...don't you dare say anything bad about the Dolls. Amanda Palmer is a GODDESS. Neil Gaiman is one of the luckiest men on the face of the earth. They were punk cabaret, emphasis on punk. Show me a (real) punk band where the music doesn't kinda suck. But Girl Anachronism, Missed Me, Half Jack, and Coin-Operated Boy? Masterpieces. Lyrically, as well as musically those songs are amazing.


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> Well, she has already publicly come out as bisexual and said she's slept with men and women.
> 
> And SECONDLY...don't you dare say anything bad about the Dolls. Amanda Palmer is a GODDESS. Neil Gaiman is one of the luckiest men on the face of the earth. They were punk cabaret, emphasis on punk. Show me a (real) punk band where the music doesn't kinda suck. But Girl Anachronism, Missed Me, Half Jack, and Coin-Operated Boy? Masterpieces. Lyrically, as well as musically those songs are amazing.



No, for sure, they are one (if not the) favourite band, but they occasionally take some getting used to, especially if someone listens to mainly mainstream music. I'd kill to see them live.
I'd also kind of want to shave my eyebrows and pen them back on like she does. Seriously badass.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> No, for sure, they are one (if not the) favourite band, but they occasionally take some getting used to, especially if someone listens to mainly mainstream music. I'd kill to see them live.
> I'd also kind of want to shave my eyebrows and pen them back on like she does. Seriously badass.



Well, _they_ aren't together anymore, but she plays dolls songs at her concerts. She came down to Orlando back in December of 09. I was broke. I almost died when I missed it.


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> Well, _they_ aren't together anymore, but she plays dolls songs at her concerts. She came down to Orlando back in December of 09. I was broke. I almost died when I missed it.



Ugh, that blows. I'm hoping she'd come to at least Seattle, there seems to be a good chance of that. My friend saw the Dresden Dolls opening for another band (I think it was Panic! at the Disco), I was pretty jealous.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ugh, that blows. I'm hoping she'd come to at least Seattle, there seems to be a good chance of that. My friend saw the Dresden Dolls opening for another band (I think it was Panic! at the Disco), I was pretty jealous.



YES, they did open for Panic, and that's where THIS amazing piece of AWESOME came from:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cKWPGon_7I

I'll wait for you to scrape your self off the far wall from being BLOWN AWAY.


----------



## theronin23

ALSO, just to bring this convo full circle. Amanda Palmer performing Poker Face at her New Year's Eve show with the Boston Pops this past year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE6owd3AfBc

Once again, you're gonna need to scrape yourself off the far wall lol


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> ALSO, just to bring this convo full circle. Amanda Palmer performing Poker Face at her New Year's Eve show with the Boston Pops this past year.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE6owd3AfBc
> 
> Once again, you're gonna need to scrape yourself off the far wall lol



This was wall-scraping worthy. The onther one gave me a case of the Mehs.


----------



## ~da rev~

I could get Pixies tickets, but I have class that night. This is going to take some thought. We'll see after my first day of classes.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

theronin23 said:


> I'm pretty sure I can convince Lady Gaga to sleep with me and take me to awards shows and what not. Just convince her that being with a fat guy is SO counter-culture and thus OBVIOUSLY just the thing she needs for her next stunt.
> 
> Yeah, I'm saying I'd sleep with Gaga. Definitely.
> 
> Her music's good too.




Great idea. That and I'd throw in a few plus-sized backup dancers. Brilliant!


----------



## GentleSavage

I'm really into musicals, and The Scarlet Pimpernel recently found it's way to me, and I haven't stopped listening to it. Linda Eder is a goddess


----------



## ClockworkOrange

~da rev~ said:


> I could get Pixies tickets, but I have class that night. This is going to take some thought. We'll see after my first day of classes.



you can always go to class. you can't always go to the pixies. ez game imo.


----------



## ~da rev~

ClockworkOrange said:


> you can always go to class. you can't always go to the pixies. ez game imo.



How true. This will be taken into consideration while I enjoy "Monkey Gone to Heaven" live in concert!


----------



## FishCharming

you kids and your totally alien music make me feel tragically un-hip... i disapprove!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

~da rev~ said:


> I could get Pixies tickets, but I have class that night. This is going to take some thought. We'll see after my first day of classes.



They're totally going to be here in September, and I'm so going.


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ugh, that blows. I'm hoping she'd come to at least Seattle, there seems to be a good chance of that. My friend saw the Dresden Dolls opening for another band (I think it was Panic! at the Disco), I was pretty jealous.



*has seen them live, opening for NIN...at a small venue*

*dodges bullets*


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> *has seen them live, opening for NIN...at a small venue*
> 
> *dodges bullets*



See now...ya GOTTA know the only bullets would come from me...and they'd only come from you going to see NIN......Just....EW Melian. I thought you judgement was better than that.


----------



## Melian

theronin23 said:


> See now...ya GOTTA know the only bullets would come from me...and they'd only come from you going to see NIN......Just....EW Melian. I thought you judgement was better than that.



It was free (friend bailed on a ticket) and NIN was still decent at the time. Well, I still liked them...it was before With Teeth, which was when I started hating the band.


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> It was free (friend bailed on a ticket) and NIN was still decent at the time. Well, I still liked them...it was before With Teeth, which was when I started hating the band.



Excuses and rationalizations get you nowhere.


----------



## Melian

theronin23 said:


> Excuses and rationalizations get you nowhere.



I'm pretty sure I just read that you like Lady Gaga...so consider yourself lucky that I'm calling it even


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> I'm pretty sure I just read that you like Lady Gaga...so consider yourself lucky that I'm calling it even



*huddles over goth card like Gollum*

...go away!


----------



## J34

Been listening to alot of metal lately mainly:

Opeth, Darkthrone, Esoteric, Slayer, Moonsorrow, and Bathory.

I also throw in some Cash, Coltrane, and Pink Floyd to mix things up :happy:


----------



## Lady Bella UK

J34 said:


> Been listening to alot of metal lately mainly:
> 
> *Opeth*, Darkthrone, Esoteric, Slayer, Moonsorrow, and Bathory.
> 
> I also throw in some Cash, Coltrane, and Pink Floyd to mix things up :happy:



*rooting around her CDs to find the Opeth album she had from her teens*

Good taste there 

Bella xXx


----------



## Lady Bella UK

P.s - on the Gaga arguement, I love her.

A very well crafted image, a cracking pop album and a carpet flung out from under Madonna/Aguliera's feet 

B xXx


----------



## Esther

Lady Bella UK said:


> P.s - on the Gaga arguement, I love her.
> 
> A very well crafted image, a cracking pop album and a carpet flung out from under Madonna/Aguliera's feet
> 
> B xXx



I like Gaga too. Not really into her music, but I'm into her persona. I used to hate her, thought she was another gimmicky popstar... but once I learned more about her, she really grew on me. She is actually highly-educated, has been behind the scenes in the music industry for years, and has admitted that she opts for big costumes to draw attention away from her appearance (which is ridiculous, she is beautiful).
Humble, intelligent, skilled songwriter... what's not to like!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> I'm pretty sure I just read that you like Lady Gaga...so consider yourself lucky that I'm calling it even



BAZINGA!!!


----------



## ~da rev~

Lady Ga Ga is this generations Madonna. But I always hated Madonna as well. Personal preference, I guess. 

Currently listening to a randomized playlist. Right now, some Ween. Dig it!


----------



## WillSpark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXbZeAaz6oo

That's the song I wrote.


----------



## rellis10

WillSpark said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXbZeAaz6oo
> 
> That's the song I wrote.



Amazing song! It's clear you put alot of emotion into writing it, theres some beautiful lyrics in there. and you have a fantastic voice.


----------



## warwagon86

nice song Will i like it!!!

I am just applying for jobs and have Kerrang on and Paramore have just been on and a 30 Seconds to Mars song - now usually i am doubtful when it comes to them but the song was awesome!

sadly i didnt catch the name :S


----------



## deanbpm

I am having a bit of a Northern Soul binge at the moment. For those of you in the US who have not heard the term 'Northern Soul' you can read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_soul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSehtaY6k1U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFBLlXIv0RY&feature=related


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Been rocking some James Taylor and the new Arcade Fire album recently.

Both good in their own way


----------



## spiritangel

WillSpark said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXbZeAaz6oo
> 
> 
> you definately have some amazing talent there hope you write more and share it with us. Hugs


----------



## Esther

Ninja Glutton said:


> Been rocking some James Taylor and the new Arcade Fire album recently.
> 
> Both good in their own way



New Arcade Fire is sooo good.


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Arcade Fire Rep for Ninja & Esther! 

xXx


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Yeah, the new Arcade Fire is REALLY tight. Possibly my favorite album of the year so far as it stands. Broken Bells is up there too.


----------



## theronin23

Cee-Lo's solo is gonna be the best this year has to offer. I can feel it.


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Ninja Glutton said:


> Yeah, the new Arcade Fire is REALLY tight. Possibly my favorite album of the year so far as it stands. Broken Bells is up there too.



Favourite track?

Mine is either Modern Man or Half Light II (No Celebration)

B :kiss2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Lady Bella UK said:


> Favourite track?
> 
> Mine is either Modern Man or Half Light II (No Celebration)
> 
> B :kiss2:



I really love Rococo, but it's hard to choose a favorite

I love the two you've listed as well

The whole thing is splendid.

I love their big band/orchestra sound. Funeral was one of the best debut albums a band has ever had.


----------



## WillSpark

rellis10 said:


> Amazing song! It's clear you put alot of emotion into writing it, theres some beautiful lyrics in there. and you have a fantastic voice.





warwagon86 said:


> nice song Will i like it!!!
> 
> I am just applying for jobs and have Kerrang on and Paramore have just been on and a 30 Seconds to Mars song - now usually i am doubtful when it comes to them but the song was awesome!
> 
> sadly i didnt catch the name :S





spiritangel said:


> WillSpark said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXbZeAaz6oo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you definately have some amazing talent there hope you write more and share it with us. Hugs
Click to expand...


Thank you all for the amazing comments, and rellis for the rep too. I'm glad you liked it, cuz I'm not self concious of much, but my voice is one of them. 

also, warwagon, was the 30 Seconds To Mars song Kings And Queens? Because that's one of my all time favorite songs.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Also, for the more obscure crowd, these albums have been rocking my socks off:

Baths - Cerulean

Last Lungs - Look At That Old Grizzly Bear

Film School - Film School

Check them out if you're ever curious.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Gary Numan - Are Friends Electric?

My Bloody Valentine - When You Sleep

Alice Cooper - Poison

Roy Orbison - In Dreams

Hope Sandoval - Wild Roses


----------



## warwagon86

WillSpark said:


> Thank you all for the amazing comments, and rellis for the rep too. I'm glad you liked it, cuz I'm not self concious of much, but my voice is one of them.
> 
> also, warwagon, was the 30 Seconds To Mars song Kings And Queens? Because that's one of my all time favorite songs.



dunno man i need to look it up

it talks about living my life


----------



## Albino_taters

Lately I've been listening to Queen, especially Somebody to Love and Johnny Cash's, God's Gonna Cut You Down. Oh, and Sex Bob-Omb...yeah.
I mean Queen and Cash are just really good music, period.


----------



## Amaranthine

Albino_taters said:


> Lately I've been listening to Queen, especially Somebody to Love and Johnny Cash's, God's Gonna Cut You Down. Oh, and Sex Bob-Omb...yeah.
> I mean Queen and Cash are just really good music, period.



Oh, I love Queen- love love love Queen. Freddie Mercury was amazing! Great vocal skill- better than most anyone now a'days.


----------



## Esther

Ninja Glutton said:


> Yeah, the new Arcade Fire is REALLY tight. Possibly my favorite album of the year so far as it stands. Broken Bells is up there too.



YES! I have been obsessing over Broken Bells as well.
If you like that stuff, and haven't already checked it out... the new Wavves album (it's randomly called King of the Beach) is really good. I didn't like their last one that much... too noisy. But this one is excellent.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Esther said:


> YES! I have been obsessing over Broken Bells as well.
> If you like that stuff, and haven't already checked it out... the new Wavves album (it's randomly called King of the Beach) is really good. I didn't like their last one that much... too noisy. But this one is excellent.



We share a lot of the same music taste. Why do you have to be all the way in Canadia?

Damn you, geography.


----------



## J34

Lady Bella UK said:


> *rooting around her CDs to find the Opeth album she had from her teens*
> 
> Good taste there
> 
> Bella xXx



Yea, very interesting band. I met Micheal A, several months ago. Shame that they had to head to LA, since they usually stay after their shows to talk to fans


----------



## ~da rev~

I generally hate anything and everything out these days, but I heard "Fuck You" by Cee Lo Green (or whatever the name is), and I was pleasantly surprised. A throwback to Motown music AND it says FUCK in it. What could be better!??!


----------



## theronin23

~da rev~ said:


> I generally hate anything and everything out these days, but I heard "Fuck You" by Cee Lo Green (or whatever the name is), and I was pleasantly surprised. A throwback to Motown music AND it says FUCK in it. What could be better!??!



(see last couple pages, I've been touting it since it released online a week or so ago). What makes it even BETTER is that sweet Cee had he BALLS to release it as a single lol


----------



## Albino_taters

I know some of you folks from the UK know about this guy but i thought I'd share. The guys name is Stefan Joubert and seriously I am speechless, which doesn't happen unless a blueberry muffin is in my mouth. you have to listen to this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0KmQQbc4Z4


----------



## chicken legs

WillSpark said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXbZeAaz6oo
> 
> That's the song I wrote.



Wow. No wonder you got parts in musicals:happy:


----------



## chicken legs

Albino_taters said:


> I know some of you folks from the UK know about this guy but i thought I'd share. The guys name is Stefan Joubert and seriously I am speechless, which doesn't happen unless a blueberry muffin is in my mouth. you have to listen to this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0KmQQbc4Z4



I'm jealous. I want guitar skailz.


----------



## warwagon86

ooo just got Papa Roachs new album and its growing on me!!!


----------



## 0nlnn

I mostly listen to Progression (Pink Floyd, King Crimson), Metal (Black Sabbath), 80's (Michael Jackson, Van Halen), Gorillaz (It's in a class of it's own), and classical.

And now, for your listening pleasure, I present to you Gorillaz' Empire Ants! Prepare yourself for an eargasm.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nX-A061-9k


----------



## ~da rev~

I really love King Crimson!


----------



## deadlysyndrome

Ninja Glutton said:


> Also, for the more obscure crowd, these albums have been rocking my socks off:
> 
> Baths - Cerulean
> 
> Last Lungs - Look At That Old Grizzly Bear
> 
> Film School - Film School
> 
> Check them out if you're ever curious.



ahh! Someone who likes Baths! 
I seriously can not get enough of him, and the fact that he's so dang cute doesn't hurt. Cerulean is definitely on it's way to being in my top 5 albums this year.


----------



## Esther

New Interpol... woo!
Also... Jenny Lewis just put out an album with Johnathan Rice. They just go by 'Jenny and Johnny'. It's sweet, I like it.


----------



## Smite

Wow I had no idea that both Interpol and Jenny Lewis had new stuff out. Going to check out now.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

a couple pages back some of you guys were talking about the dresden dolls. 

my favorite dresden dolls song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpeWHPtviFQ

and king crimson rocks


----------



## Zowie

Lil BigginZ said:


> a couple pages back some of you guys were talking about the dresden dolls.
> 
> my favorite dresden dolls song:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpeWHPtviFQ
> 
> and king crimson rocks




I LOVE 'Missed me'.  It's so deliciously disturbing.


----------



## theronin23

YES! More Dolls talk!

My fave version of Missed Me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXUod16RJJg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

bionic_eggplant said:


> I LOVE 'Missed me'.  It's so deliciously disturbing.



yea it was the first song i ever heard by them it was so different kind of music then what i'm usually listening to. but i love the dresden dolls

my friend just told me of a band today i had no clue existed but apparently they been around since 2000 lol deathstars. their music on youtube seems good sucks i had no clue about them before.


----------



## Zowie

I finally got "Who killed Amanda Palmer" today, speaking of which. It's very totally badass.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> I finally got "Who killed Amanda Palmer" today, speaking of which. It's very totally badass.



JUST NOW?! Wow. You're behind. Next on your homework list? Evelyn Evelyn. Get it!


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> JUST NOW?! Wow. You're behind. Next on your homework list? Evelyn Evelyn. Get it!



Hahaha, I know that, I've a huge list of movies and cds I need to get. But unless I get a job and/or find a way to get some nutrients out of the cds, I'm ess-oh-el.


----------



## RentonBob

Drowning Pool - Turn So Cold

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asw2mjNNzjY


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> New Interpol... woo!
> Also... Jenny Lewis just put out an album with Johnathan Rice. They just go by 'Jenny and Johnny'. It's sweet, I like it.



This is exactly what I've been listening too, but we already know we listen to awesome music.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Powerglove is owning my life right now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l1n69jTArI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY7OfZyTfQU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trGkPerU3-k


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is exactly what I've been listening too, but we already know we listen to awesome music.



Woo! We do listen to awesome music. HIGH FIVE!


----------



## ~da rev~

Um lets see what's been going on with me musically lately....

Well, my first paper for my college writing course was all about Frank Zappa. I might be going to a festival down here which holds such acts as Weird Al, DEVO, GWAR, Mastodon, The Vandals, and a bunch of awesome Comedians, and a ton of other bands that I've heard good things about. I also think I found someone to finance my Pixies tickets. 

Woo hoo!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

~da rev~ said:


> Um lets see what's been going on with me musically lately....
> 
> Well, my first paper for my college writing course was all about Frank Zappa. I might be going to a festival down here which holds such acts as Weird Al, DEVO, GWAR, Mastodon, The Vandals, and a bunch of awesome Comedians, and a ton of other bands that I've heard good things about. I also think I found someone to finance my Pixies tickets.
> 
> Woo hoo!



Every single band you've listed is amazing

I'm a Frank Zappa fiend too. There's a great documentary with the surviving members of the Mothers of Invention on Netflix.


----------



## ~da rev~

Ninja Glutton said:


> Every single band you've listed is amazing
> 
> I'm a Frank Zappa fiend too. There's a great documentary with the surviving members of the Mothers of Invention on Netflix.



Oh, I've seen everything Netflix has to offer on Zappa that they've put on their instant queue lineup. 

Also that of the "Greatest Albums" Series or whatever it's called where they did a doc on Apostrophe/Over-nite Sensation. 

I prefer the latter.


----------



## Lady Bella UK

The XX deserved to win the Mercury Prize last night, been spinning it so far today. The Villagers "Becoming a Jackal" is also a great record.

Bella :kiss2:


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Esther said:


> New Interpol... woo!
> Also... Jenny Lewis just put out an album with Johnathan Rice. They just go by 'Jenny and Johnny'. It's sweet, I like it.



I've never been that fussed by Interpol. Was always more an Editors fan (until the terrible 3rd album they put out!) Whats you favourote Interpol album out of interest?

B :kiss2:


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Ninja Glutton said:


> I really love Rococo, but it's hard to choose a favorite
> 
> I love the two you've listed as well
> 
> The whole thing is splendid.
> 
> I love their big band/orchestra sound. Funeral was one of the best debut albums a band has ever had.



Top rep marks from me Mr Glutton.... and I would agree, Funeral would be in my top ten best debut albums 

Bella xXx :kiss2:


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Anyone else excited for the new Weezer record "Hurley"?

Great band, with some eye candy on the cover 

Bella xXx :kiss2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Lady Bella UK said:


> The XX deserved to win the Mercury Prize last night, been spinning it so far today. The Villagers "Becoming a Jackal" is also a great record.
> 
> Bella :kiss2:


The xx is incredible

why does everyone cool have to live in the UK?


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Ninja Glutton said:


> The xx is incredible
> 
> why does everyone cool have to live in the UK?



Right back at you...why does everyone cool have to live over in the U.S?

I've had my bags secretly packed for emigration for the last 4 years....

Bella :kiss2:


----------



## theronin23

Starting my day off RIGHT. Listening to a song that always get me PUMPED

Bitch Betta Have My Money by AMG. I don't know why, it just does. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb4Ev1rxUQ0


----------



## Con

Well just a few mintues ago i was listening to this because a friend and i were reminscing online about how we used to listen to that stuff driving around and at parties because he used to be really into it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C26mJdEcSwY

(if you do not want to see loads of marijuana leaves and bongs, play the song but don't look at the video)



And now for some of my actual music tastes;

Fu Manchu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i6wCeRJK5Y

Kyuss (After motorhead my favourite band)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v3rW2iFhS8&feature=fvst
this song, catamaran, absolutely never fails to calm me down and put me in a way better mood 


Unida
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01VjnTfpOC8

Slo burn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY9uLJk1YtQ


i like ltos more music, these are just some from today that i've been listening to. it's ok of you hate them, because it's not to everyone's taste, but i hape at least one person might find it interesting or decide they like it. 

I'm also a fan of a lot of metal, classic rock, some old punk, a small amount of electronic stuff, small bit of country, little bit or Irish traditional music too


----------



## Con

theronin23 said:


> Starting my day off RIGHT. Listening to a song that always get me PUMPED
> 
> Bitch Betta Have My Money by AMG. I don't know why, it just does.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb4Ev1rxUQ0





A little something for you (language warning)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_Aa7lWyCGM


I do not like rap music or similar at all, but i walke dinto a room once, when i was coming back to a house party with a load of home made alc-y-hol and said "it's me, bitches" (i was very drunk, and that's something i say sometimes when i arrive places, it started out as a joke), then someone showed me this song and i found it absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Con said:


> A little something for you (language warning)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_Aa7lWyCGM
> 
> 
> I do not like rap music or similar at all, but i walke dinto a room once, when i was coming back to a house party with a load of home made alc-y-hol and said "it's me, bitches" (i was very drunk, and that's something i say sometimes when i arrive places, it started out as a joke), then someone showed me this song and i found it absolutely hilarious.



lol i feel like a huge tard right now lol

this song was in one of the madden games and it's called "it's me snitches" in the game. had no clue it was bitches and that snitches was just a radio edit lol.


----------



## Paquito

Cee Lo Green - Fuck You


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> Cee Lo Green - Fuck You



*sigh*....nobody ever listens lol


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> Cee Lo Green - Fuck You



Das a good song


----------



## Mordecai

I'm just listening to a little bit of Four Tet.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I downloaded the entire run of The Wonder Years, so I've been rocking out to some 60s jams.

Never really listened to the other Buffalo Springfield albums, but they are a nice listen now that I'm giving them a chance.


----------



## Lady Bella UK

This is currently on my stereo. There are in my opinion more lyrical ideas in each one of these tracks than some bands fit into an entire career.

I love the Manics, especially Richey-era manics.

Bella :kiss2:


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Ninja Glutton said:


> I downloaded the entire run of The Wonder Years, so I've been rocking out to some 60s jams.
> 
> Never really listened to the other Buffalo Springfield albums, but they are a nice listen now that I'm giving them a chance.



Ninja - my friend has recommended Buffalo Springfield to me; which album would you recommend for a spin? I trust your expert opinion 

xXx


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Con said:


> Kyuss (After motorhead my favourite band)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v3rW2iFhS8&feature=fvst
> this song, catamaran, absolutely never fails to calm me down and put me in a way better mood



Love :kiss2: Thankyou for this (I think anything touched by the hand of Josh Homme is magic)


----------



## ~da rev~

Been pointed towards Porcupine Tree, so I gave In Absentia a try and loved every second of it. Now to start a couple more.


----------



## Con

Lady Bella UK said:


> Love :kiss2: Thankyou for this (I think anything touched by the hand of Josh Homme is magic)



You're welcome  Although it's a song by yawning man. I think the kyuss version does it for me much better.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

~da rev~ said:


> Been pointed towards Porcupine Tree, so I gave In Absentia a try and loved every second of it. Now to start a couple more.



Awesome album. Fear of a Blank Planet is really good too.


----------



## Con

Lil BigginZ said:


> lol i feel like a huge tard right now lol
> 
> this song was in one of the madden games and it's called "it's me snitches" in the game. had no clue it was bitches and that snitches was just a radio edit lol.



Oh the joys of zealous US censorship.... Over here it was just called it's me bitches, and if they wanted to play it during the day they'd blank out the word bitches and the word f**k.


----------



## ~da rev~

Been listening to Meat Puppets. Especially Meat Puppets II. 

Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Esther

I am obsessed with the Dead Weather.


----------



## theronin23

listening to a "Billboard Top 100 of 2004" mix, because that was pretty much the last year I REALLY listened to pop radio, so it's a lot of good memories.

Yes, as a matter of fact, I did awkwardly shake my sizable white all over this fuckin' room when Get Low came on.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Smoking some hooka and listening to "someone still loves you boris yeltsin" catchy band.


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Smoking some hooka and listening to "someone still loves you boris yeltsin" catchy band.



gosh damn, I'd love some hookah right now. What flavor?


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> gosh damn, I'd love some hookah right now. What flavor?



double apple ftw!


----------



## theronin23

I think we need a Dims BHM/FFA Hookah night.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

theronin23 said:


> gosh damn, I'd love some hookah right now. What flavor?



Strawberry chocolate. Good times.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

The Cure - A Forest

great evening song.


----------



## Mordecai

Picnic (Estonia) is on the menu.


----------



## Lady Bella UK

theronin23 said:


> I think we need a Dims BHM/FFA Hookah night.



I'm in... :kiss2:


----------



## Lady Bella UK

ClockworkOrange said:


> The Cure - A Forest
> 
> great evening song.



Love :happy:


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Esther said:


> I am obsessed with the Dead Weather.



I try to love the Dead Weather but all it does is bring out a craving for another White & White release 

B :kiss2:


----------



## Captain Save

ClockworkOrange said:


> The Cure - A Forest
> 
> great evening song.



QFT; my favorite is the extended remix.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Captain Save said:


> QFT; my favorite is the extended remix.



That extended song is great, as is this one:The Cure - The Walk

Another awesome evening song.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

ClockworkOrange said:


> The Cure - A Forest
> 
> great evening song.



One of my favorite bands.

Was just jamming out to "From the Edge of the Deep Green Sea" in my car on the way home from work :bow:


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Red House Painters - Down Through


----------



## Goreki

I've got three Stars albums I got the other day on repeat. OMG, WHY did I not research them earlier?


----------



## Captain Save

Payback - James Brown

Sitting in Starbuck's with 5 shots on a day off, I wish I could belt out a scream like his...


----------



## ~da rev~

Sadly, I haven't been listening to anything new, to me. It's kinda driving me nuts. Any good suggestions? 

The newest thing I've started getting into was Meat Puppets. They were great. I need something else, now!


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Meat Puppets rock. Here's some other stuff you may like....

Art Brut - Emily Kane

Bloc Party - This Modern Love

Dax Riggs - Dethbryte

Murder City Devils - Rum to Whiskey

Pavement - Gold Soundz

Surfer Blood - Catholic Pagans


----------



## theronin23

OOO! I second Dax Riggs.


----------



## ~da rev~

I actually know who Dax Riggs is. He lives in the same town I do and plays a few shows down here.


----------



## Captain Save

More Dead Can Dance...the album _Aion_ in its entirety.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

~da rev~ said:


> I actually know who Dax Riggs is. He lives in the same town I do and plays a few shows down here.



That's sick.  I'm a huge Acid Bath/Agents of Oblivion/Dax Riggs/Deadboy and the Elephant Men fan. Basically anything he chooses to involve himself in turns to gold :bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

ClockworkOrange said:


> Red House Painters - Down Through



Their entire discography is orgasm-worthy


----------



## Joe944

I was a big Acid Bath fan, haven't heard some of the newer things he's been involved in though.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Ninja Glutton said:


> Their entire discography is orgasm-worthy



If it's a slow depressed orgasm yes  haha. Any particular favorites?


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Joe944 said:


> I was a big Acid Bath fan, haven't heard some of the newer things he's been involved in though.



Get in there dude, you're missing out.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

The Knife - Lasagna

<3 this stuff so much. :smitten:


----------



## DemonsDanceAlone

I've been getting into a decent amount of Punk lately. Specifically Bad Brains, Minutemen, and Rudimentary Peni


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Volbeat came out with a new album... so I've totally been buried in that.


----------



## Surlysomething

Black Keys.


Yep.


And 70's mixes. Haha.


----------



## ~da rev~

Finding music that has been tucked away in my harddrive, so it's stuff I haven't heard in a while. 

Radiohead right now.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

What's so amazing that keeps up stargazing and what do we think we might see? Someday, we'll find it--the rainbow connection. The lovers, the dreamers, and me. All of us under its spell, we know that it's probably magic.

I can't stop listening to "The Rainbow Connection" lately.


----------



## Bearsy

Listening to a lot of female vocal electronica.
The Knife
Crystal Castles
Santogold/Santigold
Dragonette

Does anyone have any suggestions that aren't Lady Gaga?

Electro/synth/pop type stuff.


----------



## Goreki

Bearsy said:


> Listening to a lot of female vocal electronica.
> The Knife
> Crystal Castles
> Santogold/Santigold
> Dragonette
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions that aren't Lady Gaga?
> 
> Electro/synth/pop type stuff.


Robyn, M.I.A, Ladyhawk, Kosheen, Marina and the Diamonds, La Roux, Florence and The Machine, Sneaker Pimps.


----------



## Zowie

Goreki said:


> Robyn, M.I.A, Ladyhawk, Kosheen, Marina and the Diamonds, La Roux, Florence and The Machine, Sneaker Pimps.



High Five to all of those!


----------



## Bearsy

Goreki said:


> Robyn, M.I.A, Ladyhawk, Kosheen, Marina and the Diamonds, La Roux, Florence and The Machine, Sneaker Pimps.



Totes forgot I even have MIA, Marina, La Roux and Florence. And thanks, I'll check out the other ones!


----------



## theronin23

Bearsy said:


> Electro/synth/pop type stuff.



VENUS HUM! DO IT!!

Along with Bitter:Sweet, Goldfrapp, and Freezepop.


----------



## Goreki

Bearsy said:


> Totes forgot I even have MIA, Marina, La Roux and Florence. And thanks, I'll check out the other ones!


Mad. I'm on a bit of an electro girl kick at the moment too. That and Lisa Mitchell and Stars. omgyes!


----------



## Paquito

So after getting a sweet new Itunes giftcard, I need to stock up on some new jams. Since I have such a bad memory with remember awesome songs, I've kept a running list on my cell.

Sean Kingston - Beautiful Girls
Ke$ha - Your Love Is My Drug and Take It Off (sue me, she's fucking catchy)
Trey Songz - Say Aah
The Killers - Mr. Brightside
Vampire Weekend - Cousins
M.I.A. - Paper Planes
La Roux - Bulletproof
Florence and the Machine - Dog Days Are Over


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> So after getting a sweet new Itunes giftcard, I need to stock up on some new jams. Since I have such a bad memory with remember awesome songs, I've kept a running list on my cell.
> 
> Sean Kingston - Beautiful Girls
> Ke$ha - Your Love Is My Drug and Take It Off (sue me, she's fucking catchy)
> Trey Songz - Say Aah
> The Killers - Mr. Brightside
> Vampire Weekend - Cousins
> M.I.A. - Paper Planes
> La Roux - Bulletproof
> Florence and the Machine - Dog Days Are Over



I'm not even sure which of these I want to hit you for.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> I'm not even sure which of these I want to hit you for.



You could just hit me for all of them. That way there's no conflict of interest. :happy:


----------



## Zowie

Jesus of Suburbia by Greenday. I'm not even drunk and I'm singing loudly to it.

And anything by My Chemical Romance. My inner angsty 15 year old is still loving them.


----------



## Bearsy

WillSpark said:


> I'm not even sure which of these I want to hit you for.



You should hit him for buying music. Who does that anymore?


----------



## Mordecai

Just relaxing to some ESP Summer.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> And anything by My Chemical Romance. My inner angsty 15 year old is still loving them.



*facepalm*....I'm sorry baby, but it's over. We're done.


----------



## Zowie

Bearsy said:


> You should hit him for buying music. Who does that anymore?



Anyone with half a heart to realize that it's not public domain and musicians need to make a living too, maybe.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Anyone with half a heart to realize that it's not public domain and musicians need to make a living too, maybe.



_Thank_ you. Also, I totally rock out to "Teenagers."


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> _Thank_ you. Also, I totally rock out to "Teenagers."



That and Mama are all I will EVER listen to by them. The rest is scemo tripe.


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> That and Mama are all I will EVER listen to by them. The rest is scemo tripe.



Hahaha, I know it's scemo tripe, don't worry. And those two songs are pretty good.


----------



## Von_Pudge

Prepare to be Rushafied!!!


----------



## ManBeef

A shit load of Asking Alexandria/Dubstep/Portishead/Sky Eats Airplane


----------



## ManBeef

Bearsy said:


> Listening to a lot of female vocal electronica.
> The Knife
> Crystal Castles
> Santogold/Santigold
> Dragonette
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions that aren't Lady Gaga?
> 
> Electro/synth/pop type stuff.



Try Dubstep


----------



## theronin23

ManBeef said:


> A shit load of Asking Alexandria/Dubstep/Portishead/Sky Eats Airplane



Why is there a beautiful piece of portishead pleasantness in that pile of garbage?


----------



## ManBeef

theronin23 said:


> Why is there a beautiful piece of portishead pleasantness in that pile of garbage?



Because I am allowed to listen to what ever I chose. & we are not the same so what you call garbage, I call enjoyment. Respect our differences. You'll be much happier


----------



## theronin23

ManBeef said:


> Because I am allowed to listen to what ever I chose. & we are not the same so what you call garbage, I call enjoyment. Respect our differences. You'll be much happier



Well, I guess I just got told


----------



## Zowie

ManBeef said:


> Because I am allowed to listen to what ever I chose. & we are not the same so what you call garbage, I call enjoyment. Respect our differences. You'll be much happier



This kid's alright after all.


----------



## ManBeef

theronin23 said:


> Well, I guess I just got told



Let's not call it getting told, let's just call it a friendly reminder. Besides, Portishead compared to those othere bands... Yeah, they look pretty wiggity wiggity wack.


----------



## ManBeef

bionic_eggplant said:


> This kid's alright after all.



Well thank you:blush:


----------



## theronin23

ManBeef said:


> Let's not call it getting told, let's just call it a friendly reminder. Besides, Portishead compared to those othere bands... Yeah, they look pretty wiggity wiggity wack.



Thanks for the PSA. Cue the shooting star and rainbow.

...and as far as the second bit, I'm not sure if you're saying Portishead is "wiggity wiggity wack" compared to those other ones or if you're saying those other ones are "wiggity wiggity wack" compared to Portishead.

The latter would correct, and you would be free to go. 

BUT, if you're saying Sky Eats Airplane is better than Portishead?! We're gonna have problems.


----------



## ManBeef

theronin23 said:


> Thanks for the PSA. Cue the shooting star and rainbow.
> 
> ...and as far as the second bit, I'm not sure if you're saying Portishead is "wiggity wiggity wack" compared to those other ones or if you're saying those other ones are "wiggity wiggity wack" compared to Portishead.
> 
> The latter would correct, and you would be free to go.
> 
> BUT, if you're saying Sky Eats Airplane is better than Portishead?! We're gonna have problems.



Portishead, though they are totally different genres, just have this haunting sound. Mixing her wicked vocal skills, band, and turn tables? Are you kidding me? Portishead pwns just about everything else I listen to. When I heard Only You... I was hooked


----------



## theronin23

ManBeef said:


> Portishead, though they are totally different genres, just have this haunting sound. Mixing her wicked vocal skills, band, and turn tables? Are you kidding me? Portishead pwns just about everything else I listen to. When I heard Only You... I was hooked



FFS, it's about time we agreed on something.


----------



## Bearsy

ManBeef said:


> Try Dubstep



Whomp whomp whomp whomp whomp whomp whomp whomp?

No thanks.


----------



## ManBeef

Bearsy said:


> Whomp whomp whomp whomp whomp whomp whomp whomp?
> 
> No thanks.



LOL. There are some that mix Electro with the dub. Listen to Starry Eyed Remix By Jakwob


----------



## ManBeef

theronin23 said:


> FFS, it's about time we agreed on something.



I agree. And this makes 2 somethings


----------



## theronin23

Bearsy said:


> Whomp whomp whomp whomp whomp whomp whomp whomp?
> 
> No thanks.



I <3 you Bearsy.


----------



## ~da rev~

I'll stick to the music that takes talent, and not just a computer program.


----------



## Bearsy

theronin23 said:


> I <3 you Bearsy.


----------



## ManBeef

~da rev~ said:


> I'll stick to the music that takes talent, and not just a computer program.



Using a computer program to create a stream of different sounds that will eventually live harmoniously in a song is also a form of talent... JS


----------



## JenFromOC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU

This shall make you laugh....


----------



## theronin23

I did a "Music Choice Run" earlier. I go to the On Demand music video channel, and run through, and play stuff I've never heard of to give it a shot. This time? I discovered Every Avenue, The Pretty Reckless, and Halestorm.

*looks at Jen's post*.....*sigh* second time this thread after I posted it haha.


----------



## Paquito

So the new Itunes comes with a feature called Ping. Kinda like a Facebook profile for your Itunes. Anyway, you choose 10 songs that you like to be featured on your page so that people know what kind of genres and artists you listen to.


Bruno Mars - Just The Way You Are
Glee - Faithfully
The Killers - Mr. Brightside
Beyonce - Crazy In Love
Rock That Body - Black Eyed Peas
Jason Derulo - Ridin' Solo
Adele - Hometown Glory
Alicia Keys - Empire State of Mind 2 (Broken Down)
Jay-Z - Empire State of Mind
Journey - Don't Stop Believin'

Feel free to post yours (or what yours would look like if you made a Ping profile).


----------



## JenFromOC

theronin23 said:


> I did a "Music Choice Run" earlier. I go to the On Demand music video channel, and run through, and play stuff I've never heard of to give it a shot. This time? I discovered Every Avenue, The Pretty Reckless, and Halestorm.
> 
> *looks at Jen's post*.....*sigh* second time this thread after I posted it haha.



LOL I didn't take the time to even read the thread....I was just cracking up because it popped up on my playlist and I was singing it.


----------



## Esther

Don't have Ping, but this would currently be mine:

Jenny and Johnny - Big Wave
Menomena - Taos
Philip Selway - Beyond Reason
Flatliners - He Was A Jazzman
Dead Weather - Treat Me Like Your Mother
Spinnerette - Ghetto Love
Cursive - From the Hips
Interpol - Barricade
David Bazan - Hard to Be
Black Mountain - The Hair Song


----------



## ~da rev~

I found the new Interpol album to be decent, although I still don't think they've released anything better than Turn on The Bright Lights. In my opinion, at least.


----------



## WillSpark

Kings and Queens - 30 Seconds to Mars
Dirty Little Secret or It Ends Tonight - All American Rejects
100 Years - Five For Fighting
The Scientist - Coldplay
Stolen- Dashboard Confessional
Red Guitar or The Truth or Before We Come Undone - Kris Allen
Disloyal Order of Water Buffaloes - Fall Out Boy
Numb/Encore - Jay-Z and Linkin Park
How To Save A Life - The Fray
Defying Gravity - Wicked Soundtrack

With honorable mention (meaning I want them on the list but don't know what to replace) to:
How Far We've Come or Unwell - Matchbox Twenty
A Daily Anthem - David Cook
The Hell Song - Sum 41
C'mon Everybody - All Shook Up Soundtrack
Remembering Sunday - All Time Low

I think that sort of helps with a bit of variation.


----------



## ~da rev~

Ping isn't being kind to me so I'll make my own list. 

Sofa #1 - Frank Zappa
Nederland - Devils Slingshot
Into the Lens - Yes
Lysistrata - Todd Rundgren/Utopia 
Side X Side - Strange Arrangement
The Mindless Idiot - Meat Puppets
Some Kind of Nature - Gorillaz (Feat Lou Reed)
Ice Cream and Lies - Cheer-Accident
Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel 
Possum Kingdom or I come from the Water - The Toadies

My current "Most Played", methinks.


----------



## Goreki

Oooh! Meme!

The Passenger - Stars
Sarah is for Lovers - Blud
The Moon is Disgusting - That 1 Guy
Mirrorball - Elbow
Paradise Circus - Massive Attack
Crash and Burn - Defragmentation
Drunk with power - Puscifer
Peek a Boo - Bertie Blackman
Evergreen - Faithless
Blinding - Florence and the Machine

These are some of my favourites of the ones I've had on rotation.
Honourable mentions goes to Mia, Robyn and the Potbelleez


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I've been looking to follow people on Ping that I know. 

you can find me under [email protected]


----------



## theronin23

I don't have Ping, because well, y'know me and Apple.

BUT, I'll play along with this.

Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhaus
Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division
Gives You Hell - All American Rejects
Revelation 22:20 - Puscifer
I Want You. But I Don't Need You. - Amanda Palmer
Do You Want To Fight Me? - Venus Hum
Love Me Chase Me - Carney
Slow Dancing In A Burning Room - John Mayer
Zydrate Anatomy - Repo! The Genetic Opera Deluxe Soundtrack
Melted Vinyl - Furthermore


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> I don't have Ping, because well, y'know me and Apple.
> 
> BUT, I'll play along with this.
> 
> Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhaus
> Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division
> Gives You Hell - All American Rejects
> Revelation 22:20 - Puscifer
> I Want You. But I Don't Need You. - Amanda Palmer
> Do You Want To Fight Me? - Venus Hum
> Love Me Chase Me - Carney
> Slow Dancing In A Burning Room - John Mayer
> Zydrate Anatomy - Repo! The Genetic Opera Deluxe Soundtrack
> Melted Vinyl - Furthermore



I really really should make room for Zydrate Anatomy.


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> I really really should make room for Zydrate Anatomy.



As should everyone :happy:


----------



## ManBeef

Circa Survive - Act Appalled
Smashing Pumpkins - Pug
Silverstein - True Romance


----------



## Esther

ManBeef said:


> Circa Survive - Act Appalled
> Smashing Pumpkins - Pug
> Silverstein - True Romance



Omg Circa Survive is probably one of my favourite bands ever.
Same goes for the Pumpkins but, they're a given.


----------



## ManBeef

Esther said:


> Omg Circa Survive is probably one of my favourite bands ever.
> Same goes for the Pumpkins but, they're a given.



Circa Survive is so good live. I love the easy tone of their instrumentals & how the vocals just add this massive impact. They mesh well. As for the Pumpkins... I mean, really. How can you not like them


----------



## WillSpark

I enjoy Circa Survive in small doses.

I really like "The only difference between medicine and poison is in the dose" which is a longass title but I do enjoy it.

His voice is insane.


----------



## Esther

ManBeef said:


> Circa Survive is so good live. I love the easy tone of their instrumentals & how the vocals just add this massive impact. They mesh well. As for the Pumpkins... I mean, really. How can you not like them



I've only seen them once (with Thrice) but it was probably one of the best shows I've ever been to.


----------



## ~da rev~

Esther said:


> Same goes for the Pumpkins but, they're a given.



Worrrrddd.


----------



## theronin23

Esther said:


> I've only seen them once (with Thrice) but it was probably one of the best shows I've ever been to.



Thrice does AMAZING covers of "I Want You (She's So Heavy)" and Helter Skelter by the Beatles.


----------



## ManBeef

WillSpark said:


> I enjoy Circa Survive in small doses.
> 
> I really like "The only difference between medicine and poison is in the dose" which is a longass title but I do enjoy it.
> 
> His voice is insane.



I love his voice. The dude from As tall as lions can get it close too but you can tell he has to try hard. This is why I love A skylit Drive. Insane voice & the lyrics are great.


----------



## ManBeef

Esther said:


> I've only seen them once (with Thrice) but it was probably one of the best shows I've ever been to.



I saw them with As Tall As Lions. Another good band. It was so chill. I was actually able to drink my Jager Bomb in peace. LOL


----------



## Esther

theronin23 said:


> Thrice does AMAZING covers of "I Want You (She's So Heavy)" and Helter Skelter by the Beatles.



I've heard some of their Beatles covers, they are wicked. Thrice is just amazing in general. Another of my favourite bands EVER!!


----------



## a bum

currently been listening to

Tokyo Police Club (all songs)
The Octopus Project (One Ten Hundred Thousand Million album)
Hombres G (old school Latin band) Album of singles from 1984-1993


----------



## Ninja Glutton

a bum said:


> currently been listening to
> 
> Tokyo Police Club (all songs)
> The Octopus Project (One Ten Hundred Thousand Million album)
> Hombres G (old school Latin band) Album of singles from 1984-1993



Tokyo Police Club is awesome. I haven't heard of the others.


----------



## Mordecai

I went back and pulled out Kendra Smith's "Five Ways of Disappearing".


----------



## a bum

Ninja Glutton said:


> Tokyo Police Club is awesome. I haven't heard of the others.



Heck ya, they are awesome! I feel so lame though. I had a chance to see them a couple of weeks ago :doh:

yea the Octopus Project are not well known but I do recommend listening them if you don't mind some experimental music. They always have interesting Music Videos here's one of my favorite songs "Truck"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDeTv12mulo


Hombres G (again Latin Band)- lately I busted an old memory of my older sis playing their songs often when I was a kid. So now I've been hearing more of their songs lately
I'm sure very few peeps on this board knows this band


----------



## Bearsy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3JjlkfX5Gk


If you don't love this song, I'll fight you.


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Been checking some of the above out ^^ Great recommendations and great taste all round 

Bella xXx :kiss2:


----------



## Mordecai

Big Business - Hands Up

Fun times.


----------



## watts63

Coolio - Geto Highlites
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHneEQO2HW8

They don't make 'em like they used to anymore.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

watts63 said:


> Coolio - Geto Highlites
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHneEQO2HW8
> 
> They don't make 'em like they used to anymore.



Was just listening to C U When U Get There

90s mainstream rap was so legit


----------



## watts63

Ninja Glutton said:


> Was just listening to C U When U Get There
> 
> 90s mainstream rap was so legit



Yeah, it amazes me how far rap has fallen.


----------



## samuraiscott

Prince "Somebody's Somebody"


----------



## ~da rev~

Listening to this song from the original Dawn of the Dead. It's an interesting fit to the film... Still sweet nonetheless. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOeAtGl1Kog&feature=related


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Nada Surf's "The Proximity Effect" has been on my ipod all day, but "Popular" from their first album just popped into my head


----------



## Goreki

This http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4Ufb1D-vyY
I can't believe I've been putting off listening to Lior! Holy fuck are they good!


----------



## Paquito

Dirty Diana - Michael Jackson
I Can't Get No Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones
Hello, I Love You - The Doors


----------



## samuraiscott

Paradise by the Dashboard Lights & Two Outta Three Ain't Bad

~Meatloaf~


----------



## Ninja Glutton

samuraiscott said:


> Paradise by the Dashboard Lights & Two Outta Three Ain't Bad
> 
> ~Meatloaf~



"Ain't no doubt about it. We were doubly blessed 'cause we were barely 17 and we were barely dressed."

I love Meat Loaf


----------



## powderfinger

Right now I'm pretty much addicted to Titus Andronicus- The Monitor, I listen to this album all the way through at least twice a week, hands down my pick for best album of 2010. Other than that I listened to The Replacements- Tim as I cleaned my house yesterday, and I think I fell asleep to Weezer- Pinkerton (a good wintertime nostalgic album). I'm also always listening to bands that send me stuff to put out on the tape label I co-run (shameless plug but check us out on the facebookz http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/GST/135004929850660).


----------



## samuraiscott

Ninja Glutton said:


> "Ain't no doubt about it. We were doubly blessed 'cause we were barely 17 and we were barely dressed."
> 
> I love Meat Loaf



As do I, kind sir.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k7ob438hk0

Sneak peak of the sequel to the greatest rap song of all time


----------



## samuraiscott

"Walk" By Pantera
"Symphony of Destruction" By Megadeth


----------



## ~da rev~

I've been listening to The Black Angels after first hearing them featured on the Fable III commercial. 

Apparently, they're an Austin band. Always a plus! 

Also, they're pretty great.


----------



## theronin23

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4A7vAKX7uI

In honor of Dia De Los Muertos being today, I give you Day Of The Dead by Voltaire!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Fleet Foxes has been owning my soul lately. I cannot stop listening to their albums.

That, The Cure - Wish, and Pinback - Summer in Abbadon grace my ears every single day.

Phenomenal albums.


----------



## Amaranthine

theronin23 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4A7vAKX7uI
> 
> In honor of Dia De Los Muertos being today, I give you Day Of The Dead by Voltaire!!



I love Voltaire :happy:

This is probably one of the saddest songs I own, it makes me cry ;_; Though, I love it too much to not listen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbQZkqzh9p8


----------



## Surlysomething

So stoked for this

The Promise (you can stream it!)


----------



## Mordecai

Brian Jonestown Massacre - Just for Today

I love the BJM.


----------



## frankman

theronin23 said:


> Thrice does AMAZING covers of "I Want You (She's So Heavy)" and Helter Skelter by the Beatles.



Their Helter Skelter is freaking awesome.

My favorite 4 minute joke:
NOFX - Eddie, Bruce and Paul


----------



## Surlysomething

All Days Are Nights: Songs for Lulu
-Rufus Wainwright



it's so lovely


----------



## frankman

Surlysomething said:


> All Days Are Nights: Songs for Lulu
> -Rufus Wainwright
> 
> 
> 
> it's so lovely



Think he is cool? Try out his daddy.


----------



## Surlysomething

frankman said:


> Think he is cool? Try out his daddy.


 

Sorry, not a fan of the father.


----------



## frankman

Surlysomething said:


> Sorry, not a fan of the father.



No worries. I don't like the son. At least this way the family's covered


----------



## powderfinger

frankman said:


> No worries. I don't like the son. At least this way the family's covered



But what about Martha??

(Personally I like all three, I'm a whore for the Wainwright family)


----------



## frankman

powderfinger said:


> But what about Martha??
> 
> (Personally I like all three, I'm a whore for the Wainwright family)



I like her better than Rufus, but less than Loudon III. He wrote "the man who couldn't cry". Takes a lot to top that.


----------



## samuraiscott

Jill Scott~A Long Walk.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSYMKUtNuw8&feature=channel


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> All Days Are Nights: Songs for Lulu
> -Rufus Wainwright
> 
> 
> 
> it's so lovely



I really like his song, "cigarettes and chocolate milk."


----------



## Szombathy

Shoshana--Cal Tjader (among the most underrated jazz performers ever)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0lHVL_wgRc


----------



## MatthewB

The _Doctor Who_ theme; random, I know, but...


----------



## Bearsy

My favorites by Röyksopp:
What Else is There? 
and 
Remind Me (but I prefer the James Zabiela Eighties Ingeborg Mix)


And here's some The Knife:
We Share Our Mother's Health


----------



## AsianXL

I am listening to - Taeyang - I Need A Girl


----------



## frankman

This is making my day


----------



## JenFromOC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g6g2mvItp4


----------



## theronin23

JenFromOC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g6g2mvItp4



I had heard the song a month or two ago when the album first leaked, but just saw the video this morning because of you. I LOVE the video.

I'm listening to Amanda Palmer's cover of Momus' "I Want You, But I Don't Need You" a LOT the past couple days.


----------



## JenFromOC

theronin23 said:


> I had heard the song a month or two ago when the album first leaked, but just saw the video this morning because of you. I LOVE the video.
> 
> I'm listening to Amanda Palmer's cover of Momus' "I Want You, But I Don't Need You" a LOT the past couple days.



The video is so hot. OMG.


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g6g2mvItp4



Hahaha, I love romantic violence. But it's such a toone-cootie...


----------



## Zowie

In the same strain of romantic violence... I LOVE this song. This is my out-of-the-shower-feeling-like-a-million-bucks song.

Florence + The Machine - Kiss With a Fist


----------



## Lil BigginZ

can't seem to get this cover out of my head lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEoYKYA9oHE


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> can't seem to get this cover out of my head lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEoYKYA9oHE



DUDE!!! I LOVE this song. It's a wonderful cover. I think it's better than the original, but that's just me.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> DUDE!!! I LOVE this song. It's a wonderful cover. I think it's better than the original, but that's just me.



same here

here is another awesome fucking cover from an old song. can't get this one out of my head either

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7imqO-OBVk


----------



## Byagi

I've been listening to Bear In Heaven quite a bit lately. It's a great album all the way through, but here's one of the singles - You Do You:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtH9MWGaAKw

My Last.fm Library is filled with lots of Queens of the Stone Age, Radiohead, Mew, Arcade Fire, and Depeche Mode, but here it is: 

http://www.last.fm/user/coconubuck

Befriend me there if you have similar tastes!


----------



## FishCharming

omg i love katy perry!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvf--10EYXw


----------



## topher38

I seen Cee Lo Green on Colbert report loved the song f**k you and his band is easy on the eyes.


----------



## JenFromOC

Well, I'm gonna run out and get some Bud Light....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh8Ru1mI3XI&feature=related


----------



## ~da rev~

It might be early, but I've been listening to pretty much non-stop Christmas music? Anyone else obsessed with this time of year?

Just me?

Joy!


----------



## Albino_taters

lately i've been addicted to apocalyptica, in particular 'hall of the mountain king'. alt. classical style has been really doing it for me


----------



## Bearsy

^ Great band, they came through Buffalo a few months ago but unfortunately I missed the show.

I've been listening to Childish Gambino a lot recently. His beats are slick, his rhymes are tight. And to top it off, all of his albums are freely available on his website!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Listening to "Fuck Soul."


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Listening to "Fuck Soul."



"fuck souls" 

faeries was are big hit everybody liked. it even got some radio play on the local radio station in the tri state area. rawk horse rawk is my favorite song because it's all about the bass  . jadis's return is another favorite of mine just because it's different. anger hate / cunt tease is just an all around awesome song. make sure you listen to the whole song and at the end our lead singers/guitarist (where we practiced) dad barged into the room and gave us that rant for playing that song with the curse words. the rant alone at the end of the song is the best part. it's 2 short songs made into one so thats why the beginning sounds nothing like the last part lol.


----------



## frankman

I'm digging the Berlin scene, listening to *Moderat*


----------



## Paquito

I've been really diggin' B.o.B. lately.

- Magic
- The Kids
- Don't Let Me Fall


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I hope to be listening to BoB Weir and Phil Lesh later >>>>LIVE 

for young'ns they were 1/2 of THE GRATEFUL DEAD>>>>FURTHUR now

love jam bands.....*


----------



## ~da rev~

I'm currently going through the album Let it Be by The Replacements.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Propagandhi - Supporting Caste

Fantastic punk album


----------



## powderfinger

~da rev~ said:


> I'm currently going through the album Let it Be by The Replacements.



My friend Arthur and I argue whether Let It Be or Weezer's Pinkerton are the most perfect teenage album.


----------



## JulieD

powderfinger said:


> My friend Arthur and I argue whether Let It Be or Weezer's Pinkerton are the most perfect teenage album.



hmmm... i would have to say Nevermind from Nirvana, an oldie but goodie imo


----------



## frankman

powderfinger said:


> My friend Arthur and I argue whether Let It Be or Weezer's Pinkerton are the most perfect teenage album.



I would pick *Say Anything - Is a Real Boy* as the all-time perfect teenage angst record.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

rage against the machine - evil empire was the album everybody was geeking over back in my day. lol

great album though


----------



## Melian

Oh, if we're reminiscing, the most classic albums of my teen years were:
Nirvana - In Utero
Soundgarden - Superunknown
White Zombie - Astrocreep 2000


----------



## Tad

When I needed a good dose of angst in my teen years I generally turned to DePeche Mode "Some Great Reward." Still one of the most consistently cynical albums I've heard, with songs like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMXKXzuGU54&feature=fvw or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGGlTR71FEk . Although in the early/mid 80s there was lots of dark themed music once you got away from the pop charts, so it was pretty easy to get your angst on, often with musically more appealing material.

I think the album that catches male late teen/early 20s just about perfectly is "Fast" by Custom. Not that it is that good, it just catches the attitude......I remember late night, drunken, conversations a lot like this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPVl1jQ9yOk

---------------------------

The song that has caught my ear lately is "Little Lion Man" by Mumford and Sons, which just made it to my local radio station about a month ago. Think I'll pick up the CD or ask for it for Christmas (then end up picking it up myself anyway when I get socks instead....hah, middle-aged angst!)


----------



## samuraiscott

Listening to some old Soundgarden. Fell on Black Days is my fave tune of theirs. Going to try and hear some stuff from their new album and hope that it is good.

Also I have been listening to a lot of old Whitesnake.


----------



## ~da rev~

It was straight up Pearl Jam and Alanis Morisette for me during my Wonder Years.


----------



## samuraiscott

Here's one of my absolute favorite KISS songs from their Unplugged Special. Paul does an awesome job singing this one called "I Still Love You."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXcGQe1q7bY&feature=share


----------



## Melian

samuraiscott said:


> Listening to some old Soundgarden. Fell on Black Days is my fave tune of theirs. Going to try and hear some stuff from their new album and hope that it is good.



It's not good.

They broke up at the best possible time and never should have reformed. It's sad that almost every band I ever liked as a kid (the ones that still exist anyway) are fucking terrible, these days.


----------



## samuraiscott

Melian said:


> It's not good.
> 
> They broke up at the best possible time and never should have reformed. It's sad that almost every band I ever liked as a kid (the ones that still exist anyway) are fucking terrible, these days.



That's what I was afraid of. Oh well, good looking out Melian; now I won't waste money I do not have on their new album.:bow:


----------



## ~da rev~

Melian said:


> It's not good.
> 
> They broke up at the best possible time and never should have reformed. It's sad that almost every band I ever liked as a kid (the ones that still exist anyway) are fucking terrible, these days.



I will agree with that. However, if Faith No More ever puts anything new out, I think it'll be awesome just because Mike Patton's music writing talents have only gotten better over the years. 

Everyone else whose reformed lately have not been good.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> It's not good.
> 
> They broke up at the best possible time and never should have reformed. It's sad that almost every band I ever liked as a kid (the ones that still exist anyway) are fucking terrible, these days.



Tool is the only one I can think of that didn't fall off


----------



## Ninja Glutton

~da rev~ said:


> I will agree with that. However, if Faith No More ever puts anything new out, I think it'll be awesome just because Mike Patton's music writing talents have only gotten better over the years.
> 
> Everyone else whose reformed lately have not been good.



Mike Patton is my lord and savior

Adult Themes in Voice is one of the coolest things any musician has ever done


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> Oh, if we're reminiscing, the most classic albums of my teen years were:
> Nirvana - In Utero
> Soundgarden - Superunknown
> White Zombie - Astrocreep 2000



In Utero doesn't get enough respect aside from the singles

Tourettes, Serve The Servants, and Very Ape are underappreciated classics

Also, that White Zombie album still gets playtime on my itunes...

I love young Rob


----------



## Italian Dough Boy

I'm a noob here but just gotta say you guys have good taste in music. For my teenage angst needs my standbys were Rage Against the Machine's self titled debut, Corrosion of Conformity's Deliverance, Soundgarden's Badmotorfinger and Danzig's self titled album.


----------



## samuraiscott

Italian Dough Boy said:


> I'm a noob here but just gotta say you guys have good taste in music. For my teenage angst needs my standbys were Rage Against the Machine's self titled debut, Corrosion of Conformity's Deliverance, Soundgarden's Badmotorfinger and Danzig's self titled album.



C.O.C. is an Awesome group! "Clean My Wounds" is my fave song of theirs!


----------



## powderfinger

I'm going to say The Flaming Lips have yet to put out a bad album (At War With Mystics may be my least favorite but I still think it's solid), a perfect streak since '86.

Speaking of which I've been listening to a lot of Wayne Coyne's nephew's band Stardeath and White Dwarfs, these two songs seem to rule the hardest

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JWHNDmPhh8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPihuhkXJ0Q&feature=related


----------



## theronin23

Ninja Glutton said:


> Tool is the only one I can think of that didn't fall off



Because MJK is a god. But I still only listen to Puscifer.


----------



## Italian Dough Boy

samuraiscott said:


> C.O.C. is an Awesome group! "Clean My Wounds" is my fave song of theirs!


Great song, that along with "Albatross" are my two favorites of theirs.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

theronin23 said:


> Because MJK is a god. But I still only listen to Puscifer.



That latest EP is really good. I wasn't too keen on the first album, though.


----------



## Albino_taters

Lawrence Arms' "Buttsweat and Tears" album and Heron Blue by Sun Kil Moon


----------



## ManBeef

That hoochie mama song... i am also doing the booty bounce too


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The Refreshments - Banditos


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The Rentals - Friends of P


I'm feeling really 90s tonight


----------



## bobduhh

After Fire - Der Kommissar


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i just can't get enough of this band <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcJdyy9-FYU


----------



## JayDanger

I've been listening to Biggie non-stop.


----------



## Melian

Totally random: one of these days, Lady Gaga is going to exchange one horse face for another and reveal that she was Marilyn Manson all along.

....


And I guess I'll add that I've been listening to Blind Guardian exclusively since the concert last Friday. I screamed out a request, Hansi heard it, responded to it, and then played the song. My husband had to reassure me about 15 times that it actually happened.


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> Totally random: one of these days, Lady Gaga is going to exchange one horse face for another and reveal that she was Marilyn Manson all along.



That would be strange... And entertaining.


----------



## Melian

Just look at her face...

I mean, style-wise, MM was basically just a wannabe David Bowie, but they didn't physically look alike. With Lady Gaga, it actually looks like you aged Manson, made his songs infinitely more pussy and then marketed him to the teenagers of 2010.

Actually, forget all that - they're probably both just a broom.


----------



## JayDanger

Melian said:


> Just look at her face...
> 
> I mean, style-wise, MM was basically just a wannabe David Bowie, but they didn't physically look alike. With Lady Gaga, it actually looks like you aged Manson, made his songs infinitely more pussy and then marketed him to the teenagers of 2010.
> 
> Actually, forget all that - they're probably both just a broom.



A broom dressed as a horse, dressed as a woman, dressed as a man.


----------



## WillSpark

The more I hear, the more I'm convinced Lady Gaga has a speech impediment that she's just hiding by trying to be catchy.

"Jus-ju-ju-just dance..."
"Pa-pa-pa-poker face pa-pa-poker face (muh-muh-muh-mah)"
"Papa-Paparazzi"
"Ale-alejandro ale-alejandero"
"K-kinda busy, k-kinda busy"
"Muh - my telephone, muh-mah - my telephone"

Plus the entire opening sequence of Bad Romance. It's just her trying to say "Romance" and failing in an oddly musical gibberish way.


----------



## ~da rev~

WillSpark said:


> The more I hear, the more I'm convinced Lady Gaga has a speech impediment that she's just hiding by trying to be catchy.
> 
> "Jus-ju-ju-just dance..."
> "Pa-pa-pa-poker face pa-pa-poker face (muh-muh-muh-mah)"
> "Papa-Paparazzi"
> "Ale-alejandro ale-alejandero"
> "K-kinda busy, k-kinda busy"
> "Muh - my telephone, muh-mah - my telephone"
> 
> Plus the entire opening sequence of Bad Romance. It's just her trying to say "Romance" and failing in an oddly musical gibberish way.




That is a very keen observation.


----------



## ~da rev~

I've been listening to Buke and Gass. Pretty decent indi-prog-alternative-vaguely folkish sound with some pretty interesting instruments. 

Not half bad. Hits about every music bone in my body.


----------



## RentonBob

LOL... Heard this Christmas song on the radio today and it made me laugh


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

I've been listening to Metric a lot lately. Thanks a lot Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World


----------



## thekidstable

Dockta_Dockta said:


> I've been listening to Metric a lot lately. Thanks a lot Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World



What? Why does that mean metric?


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

Metric is the band that does the whole The Clash at Demonhead song Black Sheep. I abso-fucking-lutely love that song.


----------



## thekidstable

Dockta_Dockta said:


> Metric is the band that does the whole The Clash at Demonhead song Black Sheep. I abso-fucking-lutely love that song.



omg i can totally see them as clash at demonhead. god i think thats my favorite series now. i just cant get over it


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

thekidstable said:


> omg i can totally see them as clash at demonhead. god i think thats my favorite series now. i just cant get over it



Unfortunately in the movie they're not clash  but they have the song on the scott pilgrim album... in the movie I think brie larson aka envy adams actually sings her own version.


----------



## thekidstable

Dockta_Dockta said:


> Unfortunately in the movie they're not clash  but they have the song on the scott pilgrim album... in the movie I think brie larson aka envy adams actually sings her own version.



yeah, it could fit though. in the very least it was a good choice to use that song


----------



## luv_it_here

Love Metric! 
I got absolutely balls-out wasted with Metric one night post-concert. We had invited them down to the nightclub I was working at and offered up some *gasp* after-hours shenanigans. Drinks galore, some "cigarettes", some wicked conversation, all playing our favourite songs for each other... Solid fun people, all of em..
Hours later, sun coming up - we're all stumbling down the street trying to flag cabs (which is impossible in this "city") and I'm going through my cellphone, calling people because the band has coughed up $300us for a ride to the airport. Finally a cab stopped, and I was suddenly back to normality. lol


----------



## JulieD

Dur to my pissy/angry at the world attitude today, I am listening to Jay-Zs, The Blueprint....it will never die
Followed up with Wheezy, The Carter III...


----------



## Tad

For some reason I have Coeur de Pirate's song "Comme des Enfants" stuck on replay in my head today. So let me infect the rest of you too..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6LTFPRbY3Q&feature=related


----------



## thekidstable

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juqws1LIH-I

mhmmmm


----------



## Zowie

Tad said:


> For some reason I have Coeur de Pirate's song "Comme des Enfants" stuck on replay in my head today. So let me infect the rest of you too..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6LTFPRbY3Q&feature=related



I've met Beatrice Martin, my old coworker went to school with her for a while. She's a snotty bitch, but I really like her music as well.


----------



## FishCharming

3OH!3 

luvs it :wubu:


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> 3OH!3
> 
> luvs it :wubu:



"Don't Trust" was my alarm-clock music for AGES. I'd just wake up and dance.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> "Don't Trust" was my alarm-clock music for AGES. I'd just wake up and dance.



zoe, too bad we dont live near each other cus i think we would be super good friends, lol. 

i totally filled my mp3 player full of 3OH!3 and was dancing and singing on the orbital. omg i almost wish it was someone else so i could have watched it. god i have no shame


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Katatonia.


----------



## WillSpark

The Other Side of Mt. Heart Attack - Liars


----------



## Anjula

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl6yilkU1LI&feature=related

<3


----------



## Zowie

Anjula said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl6yilkU1LI&feature=related
> 
> <3



I LOVE this song. It breaks my heart. I'm going to go and sing along to it again now...


----------



## Tad

Zowie said:


> I've met Beatrice Martin, my old coworker went to school with her for a while. She's a snotty bitch, but I really like her music as well.



You know what, at some point I decided that I just didn't much care about the performer, just the music. Too much good music is made by jerks, self-destructive folks, people with all sorts of biases..... I can't always ignore how horrible a person the performer is, but I do try, otherwise too much good music gets spoiled 

ETA: And to be on topic, this song is repeating through my head right now for some reason: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npT23GBjW6s&feature=related


----------



## samuraiscott

KISS~Shandi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNUz4VbuZeM


----------



## samuraiscott

Zowie said:


> I LOVE this song. It breaks my heart. I'm going to go and sing along to it again now...



GREAT song, GREAT artist.


----------



## Zowie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0jHnWbbFjI
The Distillers. I'm pretty certain I'm in love with Brody Dalle.


----------



## ~da rev~

A cover of a classic Ozzy Osbourne song. Just another instance where I believe the cover to be better than the original. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4oZXfrf18Y


----------



## Surlysomething

Beautiful


such an amazing movie as well.


----------



## Captain Save

Woke up this morning - Alabama3


----------



## Byagi

I'm listening to Special by Mew with my 7 month old boy. He seems to enjoy it about as much as I do


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I've been listening to a lot of Ben folds as of late. Oh my teenage angst, how I missed you.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Zola Jesus is probably the most beautiful music I've ever heard


----------



## Ninja Glutton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGJ6EY2aIpU


----------



## WillSpark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu8CidOHkS0

I can't stop listenign to that figgin' key change!


----------



## thekidstable

Dillinger! 
I love their stuff but the lead singer looks soooo goofy


----------



## Amandy

Metric... yesfuckinA... I've been totally overdoing the rest of my chickrock collection lately...

Morningwood - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kYLImd8_Xc
Berlin - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8SSBjyzEyA
Shiny Toy Guns - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJH38M723aU
Sounds - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X44tSdjH4_I
Ladyhawke - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ccbj0A6NJI
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmGNo8RL5kM
Liz - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOG7ikSzA9w


----------



## Amaranthine

For some reason really odd music draws me in: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tS4OWiozmw


----------



## Bearsy

Been listening to Danger Mouse and Sparklehorse present Dark Night of the Soul a lot recently. It's an absolutely amazing album. This was Mark Linkous' last album before he committed suicide in March. It's on a bunch of top 10 lists for 2010. I got it when it leaked a year or so ago and I rarely go a week without listening to the whole album.

Here's the album trailer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH4iU_OCw00


----------



## ~da rev~

Having a day dedicated to the life of Captain Beefheart, as he just passed away. 

Some sad news, he was a great musician and a pretty fantastic artist as well.


----------



## Anjula

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o


----------



## Meddlecase

Anjula said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o



Lonely Island tends to be more amazing then they have any right to be.


----------



## theronin23

Meddlecase said:


> Lonely Island tends to be more amazing then they have any right to be.



Yeah, it's stuck in my head now.

I don't understand how they write such fucking hilarious songs, but they can't write or act out a motherfucking sketch on SNL to save their lives.


----------



## Meddlecase

There was that one sketch were Samburg was going around punching people who were about to take a bite out of their food in the face that I got some laughs out of. Haven't laughed at any other sketches they've done. I guess music is their thing.


----------



## WillSpark

I don't understand why I always laugh so hard when he says "It felt so good when I did it with my penis"

My best guess is the bluntness and the undertones that he may have tried with something other than his penis that didn't feel so good.


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> I don't understand why I always laugh so hard when he says "It felt so good when I did it with my penis"
> 
> My best guess is the bluntness and the undertones that he may have tried with something other than his penis that didn't feel so good.



I too burst into laughter at that line.


----------



## WillSpark

WillSpark said:


> I don't understand why I always laugh so hard when he says "It felt so good when I did it with my penis"
> 
> My best guess is the bluntness and the undertones that he may have tried with something other than his penis that didn't feel so good.



I should also note that when I consider those undertones, my face often forms the expression portrayed in my awesome Zowietar.


----------



## rellis10

Anyone else listened to the newest Bruce Springsteen album "The Promise"?

I can't make up my mind whether I like it or not, I'd prefer stuff more akin to 'Born To Run' than his slower stuff which most of the album seems to follow. It's not BAD but just...missing something?

What does everyone else think?


----------



## thekidstable

rellis10 said:


> Anyone else listened to the newest Bruce Springsteen album "The Promise"?
> 
> I can't make up my mind whether I like it or not, I'd prefer stuff more akin to 'Born To Run' than his slower stuff which most of the album seems to follow. It's not BAD but just...missing something?
> 
> What does everyone else think?




Springsteen? In England? I never would have guessed...

I haven't checked it out, but i'll have to see!


----------



## FA_wro

~da rev~ said:


> Having a day dedicated to the life of Captain Beefheart, as he just passed away.
> 
> Some sad news, he was a great musician and a pretty fantastic artist as well.



Crap, totally missed that snippet of news.

Putting on Trout Mask Replica as we speak.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lots of Wilco today.

:wubu:


----------



## MasterShake

Been hooked on "Optimistic" by Worm is Green, S********r's "Florida", and pretty much anything by Edwin Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros:

"Optimistic":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHcr4bo97qs

"Florida":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQt4cnd551Y

"Home":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFaenf1T-Y


----------



## Anjula

Cas Haley

2in1 :wubu:


----------



## thekidstable

Anjula said:


> Cas Haley
> 
> 2in1 :wubu:



that guys amazing. and his voice is totally not what i expected >.>


----------



## shuefly pie

Divorce Song - Liz Phair


----------



## rellis10

Arcade Fire again, both The Suburbs and Funeral albums. And I was listening to The Verve earlier....Bittersweet Symphony is still such an amazing song.


----------



## FA_wro

My playlist was pretty fucked up today. Totally all over the place:

Eek A Mouse
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmICNNX0_ak

Alexander Mosolov - damn, this 80 years old, long before industrial and noise music came about and it still knocks most of it out with one massive blow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq1-_UPwYSM

Negura Bunget - BM from Romania

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWP53sDeJSE

Curtis Stigers - his version of the Son House classic. This song caught my ear in the 1st season closing of Sons of Anarchy. Jax lies down to sleep in a tomb inscribed PATMOS and this tune was playing. Massive.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6NDdF-R2uk

The Clash - London Calling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfK-WX2pa8c


----------



## iglooboy55

maps and atlases
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSlA7x98Yfw

and my dredg on
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-7AIo6cTzg


----------



## powderfinger

Surlysomething said:


> Lots of Wilco today.
> 
> :wubu:



Can't go wrong there, I used a gift certificate I got for X-mas to pick up the re-release of Being There on vinyl. I've listened to it daily for the past few days.


----------



## Surlysomething

powderfinger said:


> Can't go wrong there, I used a gift certificate I got for X-mas to pick up the re-release of Being There on vinyl. I've listened to it daily for the past few days.




Nice! There's just something about this time of year that gravitates me to them.


----------



## hallowjak

New Decemberists!

http://www.npr.org/2011/01/03/132436422/first-listen-the-decemberists-the-king-is-dead


----------



## deanbpm

Been having a bit of a Joy Division session tonight..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRnWYALFPCw&feature=related


----------



## Lil BigginZ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W95kTOKQR1Y

i <3 twiggy (will always be twiggy in my book)


----------



## deanbpm

Depeche Mode- New Life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fdQvzU5BOw


----------



## MasterShake

Modest Mouse - "Bukowski"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpDabdSo9FQ

I keep forgetting how much I enjoy this song.


----------



## deanbpm

Anna Calvi and she is absolutely amazing. He style is "Dark Atmospheric Romantic Pop".

You can listen to the debut album here... (not sure if it will work for people outside the UK but give it a try anyway)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/musicblog/2011/jan/10/anna-calvi-album-stream


----------



## deanbpm

A really cute and cool cover of Earth, Wind & Fire 'September'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xycnv87N_BU


----------



## Surlysomething

Well played, Colbert. Well played indeed.


----------



## Surlysomething

For D.


:kiss2:


----------



## chicken legs

I love this new artist...and the fact my friend produced/directed the video..yayyy...Vibrate GQ


----------



## Goreki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB-FLxglSOA

I'm really digging this band right now. It's like being in a haunted house and on a carosel with a siren and an electric guitar.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I hate when I find a REALLY good musician who understands music theory, but in order to "make it" they have to make pop music. For example, John Mayer is an AMAZING blues guitar player, but The music he makes isn't exactly rock blues. At least he's starting to creep over to his roots. 

Anyways, I feel like this about jack white right now. He's music is ridiculously raw, and I love his philosophy towards music. his raconteurs stuff is brilliant.


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hate when I find a REALLY good musician who understands music theory, but in order to "make it" they have to make pop music. For example, John Mayer is an AMAZING blues guitar player, but The music he makes isn't exactly rock blues. At least he's starting to creep over to his roots.



I heard him do an interview about this where he was talking abut doing just that. He did Room For Squares and shit so he could do Continuum, Battle Studies and his work with the Trio. Continuum is phenomenal.


----------



## shuefly pie

Tight T-Shirt - Benji Hughes

http://tinyurl.com/49b74p4


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

theronin23 said:


> I heard him do an interview about this where he was talking abut doing just that. He did Room For Squares and shit so he could do Continuum, Battle Studies and his work with the Trio. Continuum is phenomenal.



Continuum is amazing. When I heard the Hendrix cover of "bold as love" I squeed because I realized he finally was able to break away from the pop stuff. And the work with the trio is amazing as well. 

I'm glad someone understands.


----------



## Surlysomething

*The Pink Moon Problem: There's No Shame In Admitting You're Hearing Something For the First Time*


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Continuum is amazing. When I heard the Hendrix cover of "bold as love" I squeed because I realized he finally was able to break away from the pop stuff. And the work with the trio is amazing as well.
> 
> I'm glad someone understands.




When I first heard Try! I was blown away. Amazing stuff!


----------



## bigguyDK

Black Sabbath - Paranoid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4


----------



## Zowie

John Mayer in general... even the pop stuff is really good. It's a shame he's such an ass-hat.


----------



## Bearsy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq4ychrRkQA

David Paich is the hardest rocking motherfucker the 80s ever produced.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Bearsy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq4ychrRkQA
> 
> David Paich is the hardest rocking motherfucker the 80s ever produced.



Jeff Pocaro was an amazing drummer, outside of Toto, but this drum beat, the "Bonham Shuffle" or "Toto Shuffle as some call it." Kicked my ass for a good couple of weeks. It's so badass, but to get it sounding smooth and clean, ugh, I hated it.


----------



## Surlysomething

Love this song.

Amos Lee


----------



## KittyKitten

Could you be loved- Bob Marley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i-gcWdBUb8


----------



## Anjula

Miodu
:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Bearsy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Jeff Pocaro was an amazing drummer, outside of Toto, but this drum beat, the "Bonham Shuffle" or "Toto Shuffle as some call it." Kicked my ass for a good couple of weeks. It's so badass, but to get it sounding smooth and clean, ugh, I hated it.



Yeah my buddy Joe is a drummer as well and for a while I was hanging at his place like all day every day for a few weeks and I got to watch his progress as he tackled the beat. It was pretty cool.

And I'm going to use this as a chance to plug his band...
http://www.facebook.com/funkybeets
http://www.funkybeets.com/
The Funky Beets. Jam funk. I really dig 'em.


----------



## BrokenCassette

I can't seem to stop listening to this one - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acNhalj3Y04
*
Le Pastie de la Bougeoisie - Belle and Sebastian
*


----------



## KittyKitten

I know what boys want- The Waitresses

I love this chick's swagger


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UX2afsTqFI


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I can't wait for this to come out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMRzXjO0lOc


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

I just went to a concert on the 26th. 
Nightmare after Christmas Tour.
New Medicine
Hollywood Undead (least favorite)
Stone Sour (personal favorite)
Avenged Sevenfold (headliner)


----------



## Surlysomething

One of the best songs ever.

I had the honour to see Nusrat in concert before he passed away. AMAZING.

The Long Road


----------



## Bearsy

This choir is amazing. I'm blown away.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItMJtA8vfpw


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H15P4sEzGQQ


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

This video is god awful. I love it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ-hPNrKdZI&feature=related​


----------



## JulieD

One eskimO Its Amazing...a total feel good song that gives you the warm fuzzies inside:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## FishCharming

2 step by DMB!!! :wubu: best song EVAR! and no, this is not open for debate!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> 2 step by DMB!!! :wubu: best song EVAR! and no, this is not open for debate!!!


 

I love me some DMB.


----------



## Hole

The Beach Boys make me happy. :happy:


----------



## JayDanger

Dockta_Dockta said:


> I just went to a concert on the 26th.
> Nightmare after Christmas Tour.
> New Medicine
> Hollywood Undead (least favorite)
> Stone Sour (personal favorite)
> Avenged Sevenfold (headliner)



EWWWWW...they put Hollywood Undead on a show with Stone Sour and Avenged Sevenfold? That's like putting Tila Tequila on the Gathering of the Juggalos.


I thought HWU had given up by now.


----------



## cakeboy

Who else loves Ace of Base!?!


----------



## Surlysomething

cakeboy said:


> Who else loves Ace of Base!?!


 

Thanks for killing the thread with that.

Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm listening to the new Drive-By Truckers - Go-Go Boots!


----------



## WillSpark

You know how Ke$ha is a glittery drunken whore with no discernible talent?

Well take a look at this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_Wof32u1-Q

Somehow it makes me dislike her even more


----------



## chicken legs

WillSpark said:


> You know how Ke$ha is a glittery drunken whore with no discernible talent?
> 
> Well take a look at this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_Wof32u1-Q
> 
> Somehow it makes me dislike her even more



I like her...there I said it and I love We r who we r


----------



## JenFromOC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV_V8wZsiDk

The baby and I love watching this together...it makes us happy


----------



## KittyKitten

For the lovers of early 80s pop/disco, Caught up in a one night love affair -Inner Life


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1glE9KCm2fw


----------



## Surlysomething

"Fucking is fucking, but music? _That's personal_." - Treme



LOVE IT!


----------



## chicken legs

I have tendency to start stretching when I hear Half Life by Sneaker Pimps


----------



## ForeignSoul

I spent my three hour drive this morning in an epic battle with myself. Was I still ranking System Of A Down as #1 or did Shinedown truely step up to the plate and hit it out of the park?

Well, as 'Sugar' came on by SOAD, the song that made me love the band 11 years ago, it became appearant. SOAD really is #1 in my book. I just wish they'd get back together and stop doing side/solo projects!

Other than SOAD and Shinedown, I'm a fan of most rock/alt bands. I listen to a lot of the 90's alternative that was big in the mid-late 90s and I'm anxiously awaiting for Foo Fighters to tour themselves to the Philly area.

And, I will confidently admit that I really enjoy the latest 3OH!3 album, 'Streets of Gold'


----------



## JenFromOC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyNSx7TXVqE

LOL


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The new Radiohead has been a real nice distraction lately


----------



## HDANGEL15

for FISH....what i heard last nite:

set one:

Feel Like A Stranger
El Paso
High Time
Beat It On Down The Line
Wang Dang Doodle >
Big Bad Blues
Don't Ease Me In
Cold Rain & Snow

set two:

Cryptical Envelopment >
New Speedway Boogie >
A Hard Rain's A Gonna Fall
Rosemary >
Morning Dew >
Cryptical Envelopment >
Eyes Of The World >
The Other One >
China Cat Sunflower >
I Know You Rider >
Playin' In The Band

encore:

Brokedown Palace


----------



## Zandoz

Pink Floyd 1994 live at Earls Court

Example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k6HzwCC1NA&hd=1


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I can't get Rebecca Black - "Friday" out of my head


----------



## WillSpark

Ninja Glutton said:


> I can't get Rebecca Black - "Friday" out of my head



Sorry, this is The Music Thread, not The Abominations to the Hearing World Thread.


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> for FISH....what i heard last nite:
> 
> set one:
> 
> Feel Like A Stranger
> El Paso
> High Time
> Beat It On Down The Line
> Wang Dang Doodle >
> Big Bad Blues
> Don't Ease Me In
> Cold Rain & Snow
> 
> set two:
> 
> Cryptical Envelopment >
> New Speedway Boogie >
> A Hard Rain's A Gonna Fall
> Rosemary >
> Morning Dew >
> Cryptical Envelopment >
> Eyes Of The World >
> The Other One >
> China Cat Sunflower >
> I Know You Rider >
> Playin' In The Band
> 
> encore:
> 
> Brokedown Palace




omg, that sounds like an AMAZING second set! was bobby singing? a few years ago they had joan osborne touring with them singing all of the jerry and donna parts. it was different but really good. i think bobby has really come a long way towards filling jerry's shoes. but not phil. phil's voice makes my skin crawl, lol.


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> omg, that sounds like an AMAZING second set! was bobby singing? a few years ago they had joan osborne touring with them singing all of the jerry and donna parts. it was different but really good. i think bobby has really come a long way towards filling jerry's shoes. but not phil. phil's voice makes my skin crawl, lol.


*
i went to see Joan Osborne solo many years ago...would have fkn loved to see/hear her singing with them!!!! *


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> i went to see Joan Osborne solo many years ago...would have fkn loved to see/hear her singing with them!!!! *



found a link to the show i was at setlist and audio, check it out! 

http://www.archive.org/details/dead2003-09-18.rode-nt4.clevenger.19675.shnf


----------



## Anjula

R.E.M.- Loosing my religion


:happy:


----------



## ManBeef

At this moment... If it means a lot to you... I love this song


----------



## chicken legs

I have Sneaker Pimps : Velvet Divorce on repeat.


----------



## J34

Poor Rebecca  didn't make it to the weekend. BUT ATLEAST SHE MADE IT TO&#65279; FRIDAY!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzfQwXEqYaI&feature=related

This is a great parody by the way, guaranteed laugh


----------



## *Ravenous*

I've been listening to Glassjaw lately mainly their older albums (worship and tribute etc) now thinking about it I'm not sure if anyone here is in to them....anyone????


----------



## Freedumb

Just taken from my recently played list from the zune.

Powerglove - Saturday Morning Apocalypse
Motorhead - Ace of Spades
The Black Dahlia Murder -Miasma
3 Inches Of Blood - Fire Up The Blades
Lady Gaga - The Fame Monster


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Freedumb said:


> Just taken from my recently played list from the zune.
> 
> Powerglove - Saturday Morning Apocalypse
> Motorhead - Ace of Spades
> The Black Dahlia Murder -Miasma
> 3 Inches Of Blood - Fire Up The Blades
> Lady Gaga - The Fame Monster



Effing Powerglove is the SHIT


----------



## Anjula

Ninja Glutton said:


> Effing Powerglove is the SHIT



s o t r u e


----------



## toomuchspagett

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKKDDyLSw8o
^ my faaavorite dubstep song! forever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOWx5G76pkU
^one of my favorite bands lately, seeing them this week. fuuck yes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmMRahc_uLI
^ the number 12 looks like you. jon karel kicks any drummers ass, fer days kids

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahobQNHBV-M
probably my favorite hip hop artist/writer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DDQwddR_fA
crust and hardcore is the only way!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

New Foo Fighters album is their best since Colour and Shape.

I'd highly reccommend it, if you're missing that 90s vibe. Feels good, man.


----------



## Goreki

chicken legs said:


> I have Sneaker Pimps : Velvet Divorce on repeat.


<3 I would rep you, but dims says no.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Lordi--Deadache


----------



## Freedumb

Fireball Ministry - King


----------



## easybeat

searching for music threads this is all I could find? 

Gary Numan, particularly his first five or so albums


----------



## Bearsy

The porn I was just watching switched from a pop-rock song to 'Hurt' by Johnny Cash.
It's an amazing fucking song, and Johnny Cash is a personal hero.
But I just can't whack it to that song.
Totes killed the mood


----------



## Alzison

http://youtu.be/oO36xhkNXJc

http://youtu.be/JjqbVA1CBbs

http://youtu.be/A5Q_vPafYh4

http://youtu.be/jVtSSCzASR0

http://youtu.be/AK761RXXlH8

:smitten:


----------



## Goreki

Bearsy said:


> The porn I was just watching switched from a pop-rock song to 'Hurt' by Johnny Cash.
> It's an amazing fucking song, and Johnny Cash is a personal hero.
> But I just can't whack it to that song.
> Totes killed the mood


Unless you were jacking off and crying at the same time, I can see how it would.


----------



## Goreki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMBXcX9mmRc
LOVE this version


----------



## Freedumb

The Mass Effect 2 soundtrack. Pure epicness.


----------



## Anjula

Nanaannana


----------



## Vageta

Def Leppard-Pour some sugar on me...


----------



## theronin23

Pretty much the entire sucker punch soundtrack. Fell in love with the movie AND the music. Sexiness defined.

ALSO. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm41zP_RZfo <----That cover of Jar Of Hearts is better than the original.


----------



## Creepy

*Bangalore Choir* - _Just One Night_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADuGNmi1r8U

Love melodic hard rock. :wubu:


----------



## deadlysyndrome

*Ravenous* said:


> I've been listening to Glassjaw lately mainly their older albums (worship and tribute etc) now thinking about it I'm not sure if anyone here is in to them....anyone????



aaaahh!

Glassjaw is so amazing. If I could listen to Ape Dos Mil on repeat for the rest of my life, I probably would.


----------



## luvbigfellas

The Avenue Q soundtrack. "...The internet is for porn, the internet is for porn, just grab your dick and double click for porn, porn, porn..."


----------



## Zandoz

Lately a lot of stuff from a 1994 Pink Floyd concert at Earls Court.


----------



## theronin23

Foo Fighters' new album Wasting Light. It's proof that rock and roll is safe, alive, and well. It's also proof that Dave Grohl is STILL a rock god after all these years.


----------



## Surlysomething

theronin23 said:


> Foo Fighters' new album Wasting Light. It's proof that rock and roll is safe, alive, and well. It's also proof that Dave Grohl is STILL a rock god after all these years.


 

I totally can't get enough of Rope.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i LOVE foo fighters cover of this song...

http://youtu.be/wEoYKYA9oHE


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyRcSnhoQdw


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> i LOVE foo fighters cover of this song...
> 
> http://youtu.be/wEoYKYA9oHE



LOVE the cover. 


I've been into tons of folk inspired artists lately. 

I love that they can tell amazing stories even if they're just playing a guitar and nothing else. It's simply complex. 

Josh Ritter

and

Damien Jurado

This shit makes me want to quit my job and just start writing.


----------



## Paquito

Adele. Adele Adele Adele Adele.

Specifically? Rolling In The Deep, Right As Rain, Someone Like You, Fool That I Am, etc.


----------



## WillSpark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcjJzdhs5gM

I'm a fan. He's a great guy and makes good music.


----------



## chicken legs

theronin23 said:


> Pretty much the entire sucker punch soundtrack. Fell in love with the movie AND the music. Sexiness defined.
> 
> ALSO. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm41zP_RZfo <----That cover of Jar Of Hearts is better than the original.



Oh My God Yes!!!! The remixed some of my favorite songs:bow:


----------



## tobsterr

Been listening to alot of The Verve lately, also other stuff like The Kooks, Oasis, Foo Fighters but the best song at the minute is,


The Ceasers - Jerk it out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an6A-Wu6-B4

Epic


----------



## luvbigfellas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdItwaLrv1U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOfiziY-htU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkw4jhDE1eQ

These are kind of creepy for the "average" person, but I adore them. :wubu:Lordi rocks my socks...:wubu:


----------



## Vageta

Wow Id never seen those before. Those are kinda cool. reminds me a bit of GWAR.

Cool stuff! 




luvbigfellas said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdItwaLrv1U
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOfiziY-htU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkw4jhDE1eQ
> 
> These are kind of creepy for the "average" person, but I adore them. :wubu:Lordi rocks my socks...:wubu:


----------



## luvbigfellas

Hehe Gwar. I saw Lordi in concert. It was pretty epic.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

never heard of lordi before but that was good.


----------



## theronin23

luvbigfellas said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdItwaLrv1U
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOfiziY-htU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkw4jhDE1eQ
> 
> These are kind of creepy for the "average" person, but I adore them. :wubu:Lordi rocks my socks...:wubu:



LOVE me some Lordi! Have you seen their movie? Sooo bad, but so good.


----------



## Mordecai

Thus far I am happy that Scott Cortez released Twin Radiant Flux and have been digging into the past with a Pastels retrospective and some good ole Beat Happening.


----------



## luvbigfellas

theronin23 said:


> LOVE me some Lordi! Have you seen their movie? Sooo bad, but so good.



I enjoyed Dark Floors. Anything where Mr. Lordi shows up is good in my book.


----------



## Freedumb

I've been listening to an insane amount of house music. Deadmau5, Benny Benassi, Bassnectar.


----------



## Anjula

bye bye


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Paquito said:


> Adele. Adele Adele Adele Adele.
> 
> Specifically? Rolling In The Deep, Right As Rain, Someone Like You, Fool That I Am, etc.



Been listening to her all day!!!

Came to recommend The Raveonettes, though


----------



## luvbigfellas

Heard some Massive Attack today. :wubu:


----------



## Goreki

luvbigfellas said:


> Heard some Massive Attack today. :wubu:


they do some of the beeest video clips.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g45PgMJMqLY


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> Adele. Adele Adele Adele Adele.
> 
> Specifically? Rolling In The Deep, Right As Rain, Someone Like You, Fool That I Am, etc.



TURNING.

TABLES.


----------



## ITheFire

The Used, Beetoven, Vivaldi, Nirvana, Foo Fighters, My Chemical Romance, and another less known, local band.


----------



## chicken legs

Kinda bouncing around...


I get confused

Everybody fades

Can't Find My Way Home

You Hide

How soon is now?

Paradise Circus plus Zeds dead remix

Beautiful People 

Girls Around The World ft. Lil Wayne

You Don't Love Me (No, No, No)  reggae version

She Said

Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl and the cover by Type O Negative  (whose lead singer need to be on my next freebie five...rip)

Don't Believe the Hype 

Got it Twisted 

You Be Killin Em 

ET Noisia (Dubstep Remix) 

 N.A.S.A.



Gold Dust and the  Flux Pavilion Remix


----------



## Nonsensical_Mime

Currently--the Dresden Dolls, Epica, Adele, Alanis Morissette, David Bowie, a shit-ton of film soundtracks, and Say Anything. Mainly. Also, George Frideric Handel, because he is glorious.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

still wish this man didn't die, would love to hear some more music from him.

http://youtu.be/Y4ry2MgaHas


----------



## luvbigfellas

Nonsensical_Mime said:


> Currently--the Dresden Dolls, Epica, Adele, Alanis Morissette, David Bowie, a shit-ton of film soundtracks, and Say Anything. Mainly. Also, George Frideric Handel, because he is glorious.



I adore Amanda Palmer! :smitten:


----------



## biglynch

Dresden Dolls is a great shout. 
Die Antwoord are mental thus i love um.
battles= sweet!


----------



## Goreki

I am currently incapable of not listening to this remix.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSdRlV3Rcds


----------



## theronin23

Nonsensical_Mime said:


> Currently--the Dresden Dolls, Epica, Adele, Alanis Morissette, David Bowie, a shit-ton of film soundtracks, and Say Anything. Mainly. Also, George Frideric Handel, because he is glorious.





luvbigfellas said:


> I adore Amanda Palmer! :smitten:





biglynch said:


> Dresden Dolls is a great shout.
> Die Antwoord are mental thus i love um.
> battles= sweet!



I <3 you all....I'm such an AFP fan.

AFP Love on Dims makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Goreki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6JKKjjjclk
Sometimes, I try to play this on the toy xylophones in my shop.


----------



## ForeignSoul

I so rarely get 'net axxess that I forget if I got to chime in on this thread.....


But I've been a HUGE fan on System Of A Down since 1999 when I got my hands on their debut album. Toxicity was amazing, Steal This Album not to shabby, Hypnotize and Mesmerize showed amazing talent.... Very sad Serj decided to do his own thing, although great albums as well.

I'm also a total fool for Shinedown. Tell me you love Shinedown and I'll be your best friend forever! lol These guys are limitless in the talent pool.


I do listen to a lot of different genre's and my MP3 player would prove that as it's mostly rock and 90's but, I have some Eminem, Busta Rhymes, Dre....Some Tim McGraw, Brooks and Dunn...Some 3OH!3 and plenty of Katy Perry.... oh, let's not forget Queen, Vanilla Ice, Digital Underground....


Don't tell me you never heard 'The Humpty Dance'!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Two bands from my home state that I LOVE: Better Than Ezra and Cowboy Mouth. Listen to them both a lot.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTQnarzmTOc


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Fleet Foxes, tUnE-yArDs, Matt Pond PA, and Oh Land have been owning me lately


----------



## luvbigfellas

Kill Hannah


----------



## ForeignSoul

Ezra is from your HT?! I'm ALWAYS a sucker for Desperately Wanting...

I remember running through the wet grass...falling a step behind.... 

anywho.... Seeing BTE listed brightened my day lol


----------



## luvbigfellas

Well, they went to college in my hometown and the first college I attended. They got me through some crazy times in my life.


----------



## Surlysomething

New - The Cars

their last album was released in 1987! Haha.
Good for them. I'm digging this track!


----------



## sera

Geodetic_Effect said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTQnarzmTOc



i have to admit, i like their music not cause of their message and content. but i like the classic hip hop - rap battle style with that epic feeling and their weird voices. 
everytime i listen to it i think, i should really get the lyrics or read something about economics .. lol never could imagine that someone could seduce me to that stuff.


----------



## JulieD

Red Hot Chili Peppers... This to be exact...http://m.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&hl=en&client=mv-rim&v=DKOc2S1AkjE


----------



## ClockworkOrange

been listening to a lot of Vinnie Paz lately. his Heavy Metal Kings album just came out and even though it's like horror rap it's got a lot of sweet references on it. 

Vinnie Paz & Ill Bill - Blood Meridian

This isn't going to be everyone's cup of tea, but it sure is sweet


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Counting Crows - Amy Hit the Atmosphere

has been in my head for days


----------



## sera

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNrphZgtGKg

like most of her songs


----------



## Ninja Glutton

ClockworkOrange said:


> been listening to a lot of Vinnie Paz lately. his Heavy Metal Kings album just came out and even though it's like horror rap it's got a lot of sweet references on it.
> 
> Vinnie Paz & Ill Bill - Blood Meridian
> 
> This isn't going to be everyone's cup of tea, but it sure is sweet



I love Vinnie Paz ever since the Jedi Mind days


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

sera said:


> i have to admit, i like their music not cause of their message and content. but i like the classic hip hop - rap battle style with that epic feeling and their weird voices.
> everytime i listen to it i think, i should really get the lyrics or read something about economics .. lol never could imagine that someone could seduce me to that stuff.



The first song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0nERTFo-Sk

These are some good beginning titles:

The Bastiat Collection (Collective writings of Claude Frederic Bastiat)

Economics 101 by Murray Rothbard (audio Lectures)

The Anti-Capitalistic Mentality by Ludwig von Mises

Economics in One Lesson by Henry Hazlitt 

I can always offer more advanced titles down the road if necessary.


----------



## Goreki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ega_kJQF0GY
I LOVE this cover. In my humble opinion it's way more evocative than the original, which I do really like.
Neither version has ever struck me as sad though.


----------



## sera

Geodetic_Effect said:


> The first song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0nERTFo-Sk
> 
> These are some good beginning titles:
> 
> .................I can always offer more advanced titles down the road if necessary.



thanks a lot for your help. really appreciate it. 

i just clicked your link and the first comment ->
"....the point was Austria is a backwards nation and the US, the richest, most powerful nation taking advice from Austria is insane."
lol i am from austria, i dont know if i really want to know more about the topic atm i am fighting at too many fronts. but its tempting. 

greetings


----------



## digitalbliss

Read through a couple pages, but nearly 50? Nah.
Either way, any metal fans here?

Currently I'm listening to Scar Symmetry's new album "The Unseen Empire", Divine Heresy, The Empire Shall Fall, Solution .45 and very much anticipating the World Under Blood(full of blood, maybe?); Cky's singer's side project...melodic death with members of Divine Heresy.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Ninja Glutton said:


> I love Vinnie Paz ever since the Jedi Mind days



Same  Though he's like a tilting pinball machine these days. Jedi Mind is amazing.


----------



## Surlysomething

Still can't get enough...

You Are a Tourist


----------



## Anjula

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_gE49168Aw


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Current favorite: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUJYqhKZrwA . This band is incredible!


----------



## Kamily

Im crushin on Pitbull's music this week. :wubu:


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Alice Cooper - Steven

Oh yes indeed!


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Camper Van Beethoven - She Divines Water

pre-Cracker. often forgotten and definitely underrated. good stuff.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Smile.Dk

The only J-pop song I could remember the lyrics to....Butterfly


----------



## ClockworkOrange

tom petty - don't come around here no more

so smooth


----------



## CarlaSixx

Listening to some Beyoncé at the moment 

Right now I'm very hooked on "Diva" and "Why Don't You Love Me."


----------



## digitalbliss

World Under Blood - Melodic Death Metal side project of CKY Frontman Deron Miller, some Divine Heresy members, etc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHhsnBVEaWU&feature=related


----------



## jestemhardkorem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOy1qa9BrnM Method Man and Redman - How High part 2


----------



## theronin23

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grKaSsyvxZE - Gogol Bordello - Through the roof n underground


----------



## ITheFire

Seasons In The Sun - Nirvana


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Surlysomething said:


> Still can't get enough...
> 
> You Are a Tourist



Aaaaaah the New Death Cab :smitten:!

Best since Transatlanicism in my opinion


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Currently listening to:

Bon Iver - self titled
My Morning Jacket - Circuital
Fleet Foxes - Helplessness Blues
Death Cab For Cutie - Codes and Keys
Surfer Blood - Astro Coast
Yuck - self titled


----------



## Freedumb

My new favorite band.

http://youtu.be/Dfh5iYhIVlg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Definitely listening to the new Death Cab. Simply Amazing.


----------



## easybeat

The Cars first album :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*GOING TO SEE Michael Franti + Spearhead......so freaking fun and positive....love will be in the air...ya i kinda dig this musician* :wubu: 

View attachment CalendarPick-MichaelFranti_b.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Anyone getting down on the new Antlers album?

It's really good.


----------



## LeoGibson

I've been listening to alot of 90's alternative and grunge for some reason lately.I guess I'm reliving high school musically

Alot of Janes Addiction,NIN,Sonic Youth,Nirvana,and AIC,Social D.Pretty much everything played on Sirius/XM's Lithium channel.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I've been listening to "Because The Night" by 10, 000 Maniacs a lot as of late.


----------



## ForeignSoul

I LOOOOVE 90's alt/grunge! Music just isn't that good anymore it may seem! lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton

luvbigfellas said:


> I've been listening to "Because The Night" by 10, 000 Maniacs a lot as of late.



The live, unplugged version is seriously amazing


----------



## miafantastic

LeoGibson said:


> I've been listening to alot of 90's alternative and grunge for some reason lately.I guess I'm reliving high school musically
> 
> Alot of Janes Addiction,NIN,Sonic Youth,Nirvana,and AIC,Social D.Pretty much everything played on Sirius/XM's Lithium channel.





luvbigfellas said:


> I've been listening to "Because The Night" by 10, 000 Maniacs a lot as of late.





ForeignSoul said:


> I LOOOOVE 90's alt/grunge! Music just isn't that good anymore it may seem! lol



Carrie Brownstein and Fred Armisen made a TV show for all you '90s fiends:

http://www.ifc.com/portlandia/

Anyone seen it? It's a silly take on the mores of the Pacific Northwest. According to the show, a '90s, hrm, "aesthetic" is part of the area's indie worldview. Only watched a couple episodes, but they were giggle-fests.


----------



## HDANGEL15

xhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EabTStMLGB0

*SUZY GREENBERG..........phish

SBIX BOUND....*.


----------



## PaperZombie

HDANGEL15 said:


> xhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EabTStMLGB0
> 
> *SUZY GREENBERG..........phish
> 
> SBIX BOUND....*.




LOVE PHISH!!


----------



## Captain Save

Mississippi Queen - Mountain


----------



## Paquito

Yes yes, it's Glee. But stfu and marvel at the brilliance of Naya Rivera.

Fleetwood Mac's _Songbird_


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Been listenin to some Finntroll and Albannach.


----------



## Melian

Dreds MacBrehon said:


> Been listenin to some Finntroll and Albannach.



Approved!! 

Ever see Finntroll live? It's like swimming in a basement flooded with sweat, blood, and pasty teenagers with scraggly hair and bad tattoos...but I say this in the most loving way possible.


----------



## Fat Brian

Dreds MacBrehon said:


> Been listenin to ... Albannach.



We saw Albannach at the Grandfather Mountain Highland Games a few years ago. We got most of their autographs on their cd.


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Fat Brian said:


> We saw Albannach at the Grandfather Mountain Highland Games a few years ago. We got most of their autographs on their cd.



I finally got to see them for the first time, last weekend. (^~^) It was pretty epic. Only thing that could have made the show even better is if Jamesie, the other bass drummer, could have been there. He's still out, recovering from an incident in Kentucky. 

And Melian, that sounds totally metal! Lol.


----------



## Creepy

Shark Islands _"Law of the order"_-album. GREAT hard rock.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZNQEJcbJRo


----------



## MrBob

I've been revisiting 90's Britpop (The soundtrack of my school days) and am remembering how brilliant some of it was. The Seahorses, Sleeper, Shed Seven, The Verve, Super Furry Animals (actually got to hang out with some of the SFA when they were doing a gig with Rhys Ifans, he of notting hill fame, and my friend's band was the support act. Quite surreal getting drunk backstage with a Hollywood actor, lovely bunch of fellas though!), loads of really great bands. And now moved back on to the Libertines, it's inspired me to write a few more songs for my band.


----------



## MissAshley

Jukebox Hero


----------



## Amaranthine

Circus of Dead Squirrels...

And trying out the new Unexpect album. Not liking it as much.


----------



## BrokenCassette

I've been listening to a lot of new music lately, it's been quite a lot of fun. Right now I'm digging a lot of Lauryn Hill (I haven't listened to much R&B/Hip-hop but she's pretty rockin') and of course my usual obsession, Joanna Newsom.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BLOC PARTY! :bow::happy:


----------



## GentleSavage

Adele and Royal Wood have been constants on my itunes lately.


----------



## Mordecai

Pinkshinyultrablast, Eliot Lipp, Ludovico Einaudi, and A Sunny Day in Glasgow have been my July rotation.


----------



## 0nlnn

Let's see, at the exact moment I am listening to Radiohead- OK Computer, but I have also been listening to some Metallica. I never realized just how dark Ride the Lightning is. I mean, I used to listen to it back in the day, but I just bought a new copy of it and I have forgotten just how awesome it was. It's the perfect bridge between Kill Em All and Master of Puppets, and I think it might be my favorite Metallica album. As for Radiohead, I literally just bought OK Computer and In Rainbows on iTunes. I've been meaning to grab these for a while now, and listening to it now, I am beating my self in the head with a hammer for not grabbing it sooner. Good tunes, good times.


----------



## MasterShake

Been watching Scott Pilgrim vs. The Universe a lot lately, so naturally grooving to all the indie songs from the soundtrack.


----------



## MrBob

Been listening intently to a few songs my band are planning on covering in our next few gigs...oh, and The Second Coming by The Stone Roses with John Squire doing his best Jimmy Page impersonation.

The covers

Hush - Kula Shaker version
Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen
Dreadlock Holiday - 10cc


----------



## a bum

Lately I've been listening to IZ Kamakawiwo'ole

I usually listen to Rock music but this guy's songs are amazing. You can definitely tell from his voice that it's from the heart. Makes me want to pick up a Ukeleli

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I

Wish I met the guy


----------



## laylalashelle

Just heard this again when watching a goldie oldie...
Feel free to change pronouns for your favorite Roly Poly gal, too!:bow:

ROLY POLY
From the film "Pillow Talk" (1959)
(Elsa Doran / Sol Lake)

Doris Day & Rock Hudson - 1959

There's a Guy in this old town
I'm tellin' you a fact
He measures five feet up and down
And five feet front and back
He's a Roly Poly Baby
Pleasin' as they come
He's a Roly Poly Baby
A Ton of Fun

They call him
Ya Ya Roly Poly
Ya Ya Roly Poly
Ya Ya Roly Poly
Ya Ya Roly Poly
Ya Ya Roly
Ya Ya Poly
Ya Ya Roly Poly

When I first laid eyes on him
I laughed just like the rest
The more I saw the more of him
The more I liked him best
Got a Roly Poly Baby
Point to him with pride
He's my Roly Poly Baby
I'm satisfied

I call him
Ya Ya Roly Poly
Ya Ya Roly Poly
Ya Ya Roly Poly
Ya Ya Roly Poly
Ya Ya Roly
Ya Ya Poly
Ya Ya Roly Poly

Just to put my arms around him
Takes about a week
But when I get my arms around
We cuddle cheek to cheek
Got a Roly Poly Baby
Sweet as Apple Pie
He is just a Roly Poly
But so am I

I call him
Ya Ya Roly Poly


----------



## IszyStone

Lately I've been enjoying Shinedown. I always knew about the group but recently I've been replaying Second Chance and Call me on my ipod over and over again.


----------



## MrBob

I've just been listening/watching the first 14 parts of R Kelly's 'Trapped in the Closet' Genius, or the ramblings of a mad man...it's such a fine line!


----------



## ManBeef

Kissing You by Des'ree. I love this song SO SO SO MUCH!!! Actually I'm listening to the acoustic cover by Lara Kink... Chills


----------



## Lil BigginZ

sublime with rome - panic (off new album)

http://youtu.be/CE0JZO9l59k

i'm still unsure about the new sublime lol, it's close but just not the same. miss brad 

still good music though


----------



## theronin23

MrBob said:


> I've just been listening/watching the first 14 parts of R Kelly's 'Trapped in the Closet' Genius, or the ramblings of a mad man...it's such a fine line!



I want the next part in that saga to come out so bad!

I've been listening to these two a lot:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7twIlUzQUg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHtwZ07N1ic&ob=av2e (Also listening to the original version of this song a LOT.)


----------



## oranges

The Pains of Being Pure at Heart are my summer tunes at the moment. Also listening to a lot of LCD Soundsystem and Fucked Up, who I just saw live recently :3


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I can't stop listening to The Ramones - "The KKK Took My Baby Away"

RIP you punky bastards


----------



## Mordecai

oranges said:


> The Pains of Being Pure at Heart are my summer tunes at the moment. Also listening to a lot of LCD Soundsystem and Fucked Up, who I just saw live recently :3



There's a pretty good Pains interview in The Big Takeover. I have recently been digging up old My Robot Pal and Bis.


----------



## MrBob

Today I have been mostly listening to Rory Gallagher, the sweaty bog-stomping genius.


----------



## LeoGibson

MrBob said:


> Today I have been mostly listening to Rory Gallagher, the sweaty bog-stomping genius.



It wouldn't let me rep you,but the thought was there just for having Rory Gallagher on your playlist.:bow:
He's definitely one of my guitar heroes.


----------



## MrBob

LeoGibson said:


> It wouldn't let me rep you,but the thought was there just for having Rory Gallagher on your playlist.:bow:
> He's definitely one of my guitar heroes.



For me he's right up there, Jimmy Page will always be my favourite guitarist but Rory's not that far behind. And such a stripped down player, no effects pedals, it was all in his fingers. And supposedly the friendliest rock star that you could have wished to have met. A shame he died when I was younger, I'd have loved to have seen him play live. I've lost count of the times I've seen the Irish Tour '74 film.


----------



## ManBeef

The Lonely Island... I love these guys:wubu:


----------



## Anjula

ManBeef said:


> The Lonely Island... I love these guys:wubu:



who doesnt?!

Chris Cornell- Climbing up the walls

:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Broadside

IszyStone said:


> Lately I've been enjoying Shinedown. I always knew about the group but recently I've been replaying Second Chance and Call me on my ipod over and over again.



If you like Shinedown, you would probably like Seether, and here's a little link to help. 

Sony's MyPlay

Country Song, Effigy, and Yeah are all good too.

(seriously, just click it, you'll like it, even if you don't like Seether, make sure to click the "artists" tab and... well you'll figure it out.  )
EDIT: Hrmm... this didn't allow the artists tab. Oh well, I guess you'll just have to settle for all the Seether albums in their entirety. I'm sure if you go to MyPlay and navigate around the music section you'll pick up what I'm putting down.





Just in case this ever comes back to bite me in the ass, the site is 100% legit and backed by Sony Music Entertainment. Here's the their official sharing invitation:
Hey! I was listening to Down by Seether on the the MyPlay music player and thought you might want to check it out. You can listen to over 100,000 songs, make your own playlists, and the player is even smart enough to recommend songs you will like!
http://www.myplay.com/audio_player/myplay/452368/680154/680164


----------



## thebassmancometh

i guess im an old school guy at heart 

Giving Up - Donnie Hathaway

Marc Cohen Walking in Memphis

Anything Amy Winehouse 

Ray Charles 

Home - Mark Bussard

Every Monday -Marvelous 3

5 -Lenny Kravits

Oomm Bop - Hansen


----------



## MrBob

Been listening to some Dr Feelgood....it's a reminder that I really need to work on my harmonica skills.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Run like an antelope out of control..........run run run run run run run

http://youtu.be/gk732IWXeFg

an oldy but a goody
*


----------



## MrBob

Guitar Watson

http://youtu.be/_ezAFMpjZ3E


----------



## theronin23

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ83ITzMc1U

New Evanescence single, "What You Want". I'm excited for the new album XD


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Feindflug : Ersatzteil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivP1qYG_tLw

Feindflug: Kahle bedrohung
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2K4i21XgLw

Feindflug: AK-47
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FizS4-3Q_YM

Assemblage 23 - Let me be your armor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBAhY7mXmT4

Stahlfrequenz - Maschinenfuehrer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icbWaYYuHkU&feature=related

Front Line Assembly - Vigilante
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge6hGCgliP4


Flogging Molly - Devil's Dancefloor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSwaVvF7rdU

Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8Zs1xfxaq4

Heimataerde - Dark Dance (Medieval Floor)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGj0Q9UztnI

Faun - Egil Saga
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oYmc9WTdSs

Sarah Brightman - Fleurs Du Mal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO3A6cDX8V4

Sirenia - The Other Side
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njPWBTIv9qw&ob=av3e

Davide Sonar - Natural
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qzepxh7qjfI

Death Stars - Blitzkrieg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeWBD7zHG8o

Death Stars - Play God
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmS96D7wiQo




Understatement: I listen to a WIDE variety of music.


----------



## Surlysomething

New FEIST! :bow:


----------



## MrBob

Having an evening of the Libertines...I always was a sucker for shambolic swaggering 'cheeky little urchin-rock'.

Boys In the Band

Up The Bracket

Tell The King

What a Waster

And one fromPete Doherty's offshoot band, Babyshambles.

Killamangiro


----------



## sixgigportme

Mellowing out to Anthrax, Slayer and Static-X.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Anticipating hate, but for some reason I cannot stop listening to "Big Willy Style" lately. "Will 2k" is one of the corniest songs ever written, but I can't help but bop my head to it.


----------



## MrBob

'I like Will Smith, he raps happy!'


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Listening to music by Jeremy Soule and John Williams.

Jeremy Soule compused music for The Elder Scrolls series (and a lot more I currently seem to not remember) and John Williams is most known for his music for Star Wars.

Their music is great for writing inspiration.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

MrBob said:


> 'I like Will Smith, he raps happy!'



It's the new millennium, oh, excuse me, WILLennium.


----------



## fatsweethobbit

Listening to some real old music..purple motion..so damn classic


----------



## Captain Save

God Moving Over the Face of the Waters - Moby

This was the instrumental piece played during the credits for the movie _Heat_ with Robert DeNiro and Al Pacino in the early 90s. Someone even sampled it for a hiphop song; I just don't know who it was.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Shortly after arriving at work Friday morning, I heard the opening bars of "December, 1963", and couldn't help singing along a little, despite being Bass 2 and incapable of hitting the notes in half the song = P


----------



## sera

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Listening to music by Jeremy Soule and John Williams.
> 
> Jeremy Soule compused music for The Elder Scrolls series (and a lot more I currently seem to not remember) and John Williams is most known for his music for Star Wars.Their music is great for writing inspiration.



hi, 

maybe you like Matt Uelmen too, this one is my favourite, its one of his newer master pieces. 

Torchlight - Cavern Music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a6jJdTesLM 

(the track varies many times, so give it a chance, if you dont like the intro skip to 00:35 and 3:00)
i guess, i dont have to add that he composed the ost of the diablo series and some other games. 
atm i am listening to it and i am still so overwhelmed by its intensity and "strong clearness".


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Distant Drums and Drones . . . I love it.

The off beat hi-hat stand being weighed down by jingle bells is what makes it all worth it. the Wooden rim on the floor tom, the layered voice. It's magical.


----------



## samuraiscott

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZuaSkp8Ekc

Prince-Somebody's Somebody


----------



## BLK360

Been listening to a lot of fantasy metal, fairyland for the most part, but this evening I finally got around to a band I hadn't heard of called Rhapsody of Fire, pretty good, still trying to find songs I don't like from them, glad I got the recommendation.


----------



## MrBob

Back to Rory Gallagher again, no wonder Deep Purple asked him first to be Blackmore's replacement. I've enormous respect for musicians who really leave it all out there on stage.

Cradle Rock


----------



## Fat_Cat

Been on a bit of a pomplamoose kick lately

Pomplamoose - Another Day 

Pomplamoose - If You Think You Need Some Lovin 

But then the wind changes and suddenly the world goes metal...

Sabaton - 40:1

Then the 80's called

ABC - "When Smokey Sings" 

Quick corn break

Mmm Corn

The 90's found me then! It was like...

Propellerheads - History Repeating 

Then all hell broke loose!

Fatboy Slim - The Rockafeller Skank 

The man came around and told me to knock it off

Johnny Cash - The Man Comes Around 

and he cast me down in a ring of fire

Johnny Cash-Ring of Fire

to hell

Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell


----------



## MrBob

Just listening to the Urban Hymns album by The Verve. 14 years on and it's still utterly brilliant. How on earth these guys didn't outsell Oasis in the mid 90's I'll never know.

The drugs don't work


----------



## MrBob

Seahorses. Still brilliant. John Squire, why did you have to be such a pretentious nob and quit two excellent bands? An excellent guitarist, but with an ego the size of Jupiter.

Love is the Law


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Listening to:

Yuck - Yuck
Bon Iver - Bon Iver
Low - C'mon
The Doors - various albums
Galaxie 500 

I've heard a song from the new Red Hot Chilli Peppers album and oh dear oh dear...not good.

Bella :kiss2:


----------



## Lady Bella UK

MrBob said:


> Just listening to the Urban Hymns album by The Verve. 14 years on and it's still utterly brilliant. How on earth these guys didn't outsell Oasis in the mid 90's I'll never know.
> 
> The drugs don't work



I'm loving your music taste Mistah Bob. I have always prefered Northen Soul to Urban Hymns, but classic album nonetheless. Forth was tripe though, absolute tripe...

I am now going to put Love is the Law on my stereo.

Love and kisses,

Bella xx :kiss2:


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Ninja Glutton said:


> I can't stop listening to The Ramones - "The KKK Took My Baby Away"
> 
> RIP you punky bastards



"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Ninja Glutton again".

Doh!


----------



## Lady Bella UK

ForeignSoul said:


> I LOOOOVE 90's alt/grunge! Music just isn't that good anymore it may seem! lol



If you like grunge - try the new Yuck album! Its the grunge revival and...no wait! Come back! It really is good!

B :kiss2:


----------



## MrBob

Yeah, I've got 'A Northern Soul' too. I can't really decide between the two.

Right now I'm playing The Courteeners - St Jude

What Took You So Long


----------



## Lady Bella UK

MrBob said:


> Yeah, I've got 'A Northern Soul' too. I can't really decide between the two.
> 
> Right now I'm playing The Courteeners - St Jude
> 
> What Took You So Long



Oh yes... quality stuff my good fellow!

I saw them play at Manchester Central in Dec 2009 - epic. I'm sad they've seemed to have fallen under the radar of late, at one point I really thought they were going to grab the void left by the demise of Oasis.

Bella :kiss2:


----------



## MrBob

They do deserve to be very big, I really want to see them live at some point.


----------



## Treach

My tastes are a weird revolving door of genres, but currently I'm listening to:

House Boat
Maximum the Hormone
Supercommuter


----------



## Melian

I can't stop listening to Rollins Band - Liar.

It's grade 8 all over again. :happy:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> I can't stop listening to Rollins Band - Liar.
> 
> It's grade 8 all over again. :happy:



what's even better is one of the suggested videos is green jello - little pig, little pig (three little pigs)

fucking old school hahaha i wish music was as good as the 90's again


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Melian said:


> I can't stop listening to Rollins Band - Liar.
> 
> It's grade 8 all over again. :happy:



Oh this is good....thanks hunny (I'm on the look out for some new louder sounds in my life!)

"You must spread some reputation around before given it to Melian again"

Bella :kiss2:


----------



## Lady Bella UK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg&ob=av2e

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun. Awesome song but creepy video....


----------



## MrBob

Itunes on random. Now playing :-

My Little Brother - Art Brut


----------



## BLK360

MrBob said:


> Itunes on random. Now playing :-
> 
> My Little Brother - Art Brut


 
Now that was a fun find there. Thanks for sharing that one.

And to keep the thread going.

Rhapsody of Fire - Holy Thunderforce.


----------



## MrBob

Great band, lovely people too. First gig I saw them the singer Eddie ended up stood beside me and a friend in the middle of the crowd singing a chorus...security were not amused though!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

so i recent'y found my old bands cd i was in back in late 90's early 2000's and figured i would upload the album to youtube. we had 90% of our music on iuma and garageband but they shut down and i thought i lost them forever. until i found this cd lol.

we were different style from any of the local acts so we always got weird looks whenever we played lol. weird band with big fat guy playing bass.


the vampire & the marionette - fuck souls


----------



## MrBob

And this evening's listening...The Libertines, a canny reminder that sloppy can be good.

Boys In The Band


----------



## idontspeakespn

My iPod played each of these songs on shuffle 2 different times today: 


Best Coast - Boyfriend

For those who don't know, the video is of a Quinceanera, the Hispanic version of a Sweet 16 party, only at 15. I love the lo-fi sound 

and 

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club - Done All Wrong

This song makes me want to stand on a lonely dusty road thinking about all my past transgressions.


----------



## MrBob

Primal Scream - Rocks


----------



## MrBob

Time for a bit of Jimmy Page - Lemon Song (Live!)


----------



## idontspeakespn

Bit of a mixed bag today, but all in some sort of social awareness theme: 

Bad Religion - Sorrow (Acoustic version)


Bad Religion - Generator 

Emile Sande - Heaven 

Local Natives - Wide Eyes

Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower


----------



## Treach

Some of tonight's fare:

Anamanaguchi - Blackout City

Harvey Danger - Moral Centralia

The Ergs! - Pray for Rain and The Ergs! - See Him Again

Jesse Dangerously - The Force


----------



## KingBoo

Music by Music


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> so i recent'y found my old bands cd i was in back in late 90's early 2000's and figured i would upload the album to youtube. we had 90% of our music on iuma and garageband but they shut down and i thought i lost them forever. until i found this cd lol.
> 
> we were different style from any of the local acts so we always got weird looks whenever we played lol. weird band with big fat guy playing bass.
> 
> 
> the vampire & the marionette - fuck souls



Some cool stuff y'all had. You can definitely tell a 90's grunge influence between the alternating light/heavy, tension and release thing and the vocals going from quiet angst to a tortured howl. I liked it, but then again I like all the early 90's alternative and grunge music, it was my high school soundtrack:happy:


----------



## MrBob

Squeeze - Cool For Cats


----------



## Goreki

Treach said:


> Some of tonight's fare:
> 
> Anamanaguchi - Blackout City
> 
> Harvey Danger - Moral Centralia
> 
> The Ergs! - Pray for Rain and The Ergs! - See Him Again
> 
> Jesse Dangerously - The Force


My god, I love moral centralia around this time of year!


----------



## Treach

Goreki said:


> My god, I love moral centralia around this time of year!



I love Harvey Danger at all points of the year, and I also love this particular time of the year, so I guess you could say I totally agree.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I've been listening to a lot of E-Type lately, particularly Far Up in the Air.


----------



## biglynch

Lady Bella UK said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg&ob=av2e
> 
> Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun. Awesome song but creepy video....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQYNcZmbOEc 

Moog Cookbook - Blackhole Sun


----------



## WickedWaggy

Been flipping through this thread and I didn't see any Reverend Horton Heat! He's the man, Jimbo is one of my personal heroes.

Also, Th' Legendary Shack Shakers has infested my brain.

http://youtu.be/XWSnO59bFzs


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I have only recently found dubstep, and I am liking it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I have only recently found dubstep, and I am liking it. Any suggestions?



datsik

flux pavillion

skrillex


----------



## Anjula

Don't know why but lately I'm into Pitbull... probably it's because spanish...


----------



## theronin23

Something many of you probably would never believe would come out of my mouth? The new Evanescence album is extremely disappointing. I highly suggest you NOT buy it when it comes out next month. 

On an up note though, Alice Cooper's "Welcome 2 My Nightmare" surpassed Foo Fighters' Wasting Light as best rock album of 2011 for me.


----------



## Fat Brian

biglynch said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQYNcZmbOEc
> 
> Moog Cookbook - Blackhole Sun



I went to your link and found this, a Peter Frampton instrumental Blackhole Sun:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL40Ak5QV6I&feature=related


----------



## chicken legs

I haven't posted in a minute....soooo:


Nero - Me and You

Groove Armada - Paper Romance

Calvin Harris - You Used to Hold Me

UNKLE - The Answer - Ross Cairns director

Dubstep video: DJ Fresh - Gold Dust (Flux Pavilion Remix)

Afrojack, Dimitri Vegas, Like Mike and NERVO - The Way We See The World

Calvin Harris - Bounce feat. Kelis

benny benassi - I love my sex

September- Me And My Microphone (Radio Edit)

The Naked And Famous - Young Blood

Something A La Mode - Paris makes me feel like dancing

DEV - Bass Down Low (Explicit) ft. The Cataracs

Wisin & Yandel - Irresistible

Don Omar - Sexy Robotica

Lil' Wayne - A Milli

Make Her Say (Clean Version)


Woozy-Ludacris ft R Kelly HQ

Soulja Boy - Pretty Boy Swag

Paul Wall - Sittin' Sidewayz

I'm On One (Explicit Version)

Nicki Minaj - Catch Me

Massive Attack - Atlas Air

erykah badu - the healer

Janet Jackson - 2nite

Robin Thicke - It's In The Mornin ft. Snoop Dogg

The Clash at Demonhead - Black Sheep

Hole - Violet

Korn - Trash

Deftones - Hole in the Earth

Eurythmics - city never sleeps

SomethingALaMode - GString


----------



## cakeboy

I'm loving Richard Vission. His tunes always pack a dancefloor : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLe9OjU-nvM

Dev is hot and I want to be all over that ass like a pair of granny panties : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgEixhE3Oms&ob=av2e

Deadmau5! : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNy5xcs0W3w

You have to love some old school Slayer : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8ZqFlw6hYg&feature=related

The greatest group of ALL TIME : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5fRVm3k1aY


----------



## rellis10

I have no idea why but I got hit with an irresistable urge to play some Billy Joel today.


----------



## Thelonious

Two songs i'm currently digging, especially since they play them every 15 minutes on the radio(i'm sure i'll tire of soon) are Foster the People-Pumped up kicks and Maroon 5-Moves like Jagger. Need a friend to sing Christina Aguilera's part so i can try the song at karaoke.


----------



## roundrevelry

I am currently listening to Clap Your Hands And Say Yeah over and over. New album came out today and I saw them live last night. :happy:

http://youtu.be/pYr-1ZIjSMI


----------



## chicken legs

My guilty pleasure...Kreayshawn - Gucci Gucci:kiss2:


meow


----------



## ClockworkOrange

"Target Practice" off the new Jedi Mind Tricks coming out in Oct. I am not disappoint.


----------



## Anjula

I know, I know 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzSeSe8XB0s&feature=feedf


----------



## hellraiser

currently some putrid pile yeah i know its def not to everyones tastes lol


----------



## BrokenCassette

I've been listening to the new St. Vincent album practically non-stop lately. Nice to know she's more than just the 'hot indie girl', but can actually rock too.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

BrokenCassette said:


> I've been listening to the new St. Vincent album practically non-stop lately. Nice to know she's more than just the 'hot indie girl', but can actually rock too.



Her new album is fantastic.

"Cruel" is such a catchy/beautiful song


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> I can't stop listening to Rollins Band - Liar.
> 
> It's grade 8 all over again. :happy:



Just saw this now and I love this song. "Ghostrider" is my favorite Rollins band track, though.


----------



## theronin23

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sb4AhrOOLs

This song gives me the weirdest boner.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zSRcFxZVAA

Been a while since I listened to Laibach. Love the dude's voice.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBo5K0ZQIEY 
And In Strict Confidence - Industrial Love just is...<3


----------



## chicken legs

theronin23 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sb4AhrOOLs
> 
> This song gives me the weirdest boner.



Because of Ke$sha or Alice Cooper...lol?


----------



## theronin23

chicken legs said:


> Because of Ke$sha or Alice Cooper...lol?



BOTH!

It's, "You got your Ke$ha in my Cooper!", "No, you got your Cooper in my Ke$ha!" goodness.


----------



## J34

Listening to new Opeth album... it is full of 70s prog :happy:


----------



## rellis10

Just discovered that Eric Turner (off Tinie Tempah's Written in the Stars) is part of a Swedish/American rock band called Street Fighting Man and youtube'd their album "The Shadow". I was surprised to hear it's more in line with soft rock than Tinie Tempah.... a pleasant surprise for me at least.

Street Fighting Man - Death And Dream


----------



## chicken legs

smoothing out my nerves with Boards of Canada


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

A portion of the day's events forced me to come home and listen to Toy Box - Best Friend.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQuQqRWDELI


----------



## Chimpi

J34 said:


> Listening to new Opeth album... it is full of 70s prog :happy:



Yes! I haven't given it enough of a listen yet, but it's on my near-future list of things to accomplish.

I'm absorbing as much of the new Steven Wilson album, "Grace For Drowning," as I can. I've never disliked music Steven has laid down.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

New Opeth and new Feist = win and teh ear sex


----------



## rellis10

After seeing the movie Drive, I'm totally smitten with this song...

Kavinsky - Nightcall

It's been stuck in my head for days and I love it, even though it's nowhere near anything I'd normally listen to.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

My buddy who I use to play music with back in the day tried out for that X Factor (UK version, he moved there a few years ago) a while back. He told me he was trying out and I was stoked for him and knew he would make it. Well I just recently talked to him again in the longest time and asked him whatever came from it. Well he told me he made it to the second phase (there is 3 phases, 2 of them before you get to the one on TV with the judges). And he got rejected not because of his singing but because he didn't have the look, the people told him he was better then the previous years winner but his looks didn't get him to the 3rd phase. That's so fucking stupid imo.

Anywho here is a song of his if you want to check it out. 
http://youtu.be/t9zOk0TYuUc


----------



## Ninja Glutton

If you like soul, the new Mayer Hawthorne is album of the year. For a white nerd, this guy has a really effing soulful voice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4iIsE1PBhE&ob=av2e

This video is absolutely hilarious too.


----------



## LeoGibson

Feeling like sharing a little H-town love this morning. I guess I'm just in a old school mood.

Lil Troy- Love the bass in this one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vft7rkBNpg

DJ Screw- A little gardening music, definitely music you can weed to.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzUjjws9hL8&feature=related

Geto Boys- Going way old school here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlF9350vGtg


----------



## TheLuke

Dead Can Dance - Cantara (... play loud...)
http://youtu.be/CoEGsxUZ2F4

Melody Gardot - Love Me Like A River Does 
http://youtu.be/fdKrUiUcEqw

Manowar - The Crown and the Ring (Lament of the Kings) [... play REALLY loud... cause pathos needs volume ]
http://youtu.be/BiZmkuMvJR4


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnfGyWtDNWg

Damn good metal-ish cover of Lady Gaga's _Paparrazi_.


----------



## Treach

Gordon Gano's Army - First Song

Aesop Rock - Catacomb Kids


----------



## CleverBomb

I don't think I've mentioned Bad Lip Reading's video channel on Youtube, here on this thread. 
There are music videos in addtion to the political ones at the top of the queue. 
Epic silliness. 

-Rusty 
(I've posted some of their random-sounding lyrics elsewhere though....)


----------



## samuraiscott

Gary Allan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VDNMtn0t2A&ob=av2e


----------



## Anjula

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG6pEolAKm8&feature=related

"So many days to the loss of strength
To the end of breath… so many days
When you regret those from which you have nothing
One is worth knowing, know only one that…
Only those days which we don't know yet count
Only those few moments, those we wait for
Someone well known who had a home and farm
Suddenly lost his path… fell into dark habits
Even though his fortune was lost, he didn not fall
He explained to himself just then that…
Only those days which we don't know yet count
Only those few moments, those we wait for
How to recognise people we don't know anymore?
How to gather thoughts of those scattered?
How to suddenly tell between heart and reason?
How to hear yourself in the chorus of the crowd?
How to recognise people we don't know anymore?
How to gather thoughts of those scattered?
How to suddenly find happiness and hope?
Search for the answer… there is so much time
Only those days which we don't know yet count
Only those few moments, those we wait for"


----------



## GentleSavage

Fun. and Jukebox the Ghost have been going non stop on my itunes lately. I always rock a little to hard to them in the car though. It's embarrassing to see someone roll up their window looking at me.

I guess my voice is just too awesome for others to handle.

Although when the new Florence + The Machine album comes out, I'm sure that's all I will listen to.


----------



## Creepy

I've been listening to a lot of prog rock lately, old and new.
At this moment I'm listening to Guy Manning: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G_AxnJeC2M


----------



## MrBob

Went to see Art Brut in Cardiff wednesday, excellent show and great support act.

Alcoholics Unanimous


----------



## Shosho

Been listening to Owl City, all the time! haha


----------



## chicken legs

Coldplay's Paradise made me a fan of them again. The vid is super cute


----------



## Deanna

Bright Eyes.

Love his haunting lyrics and raw, imperfect voice.

http://youtu.be/BqGqWRgNE70


----------



## Shosho

chicken legs said:


> Coldplay's Paradise made me a fan of them again. The vid is super cute



Love that song, I am listening to it all the time, haha


----------



## JenFromOC

All country music, all the time at the moment....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d1T0UcsUN0

Also, I want to do Billy Currington so bad....OMG


----------



## chicken legs

I loves me some Aphex Twin..but the vid for Windowlicker is on some Twin Peaks type creepiness.


----------



## LeoGibson

The best hip hop in the world. Newfie hip hop by the great Donnie Dumphy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQS1Rwo5vp0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=ApxisC9rbw0


----------



## Surlysomething

_I wish I was cold as stone,
Then I wouldn't feel a thing.
I Wish I didnt have this heart, 
Then I wouldn't know the sting of the pain.._


----------



## NjBigBoi

Okay, this is my list... (Sorry for the length lol)

RUSH
Led Zeppelin
The Doors
Bob Dylan
Bruce Springsteen
The Cure
The Smiths
Joy Division
Sublime
The Misfits
Operation Ivy
Dead Kennedys
Interpol
At the Drive-In
Mars Volta
Coheed & Cambria
Rage Against the Machine
Neutral Milk Hotel
The Shins
and of course, the greatest bassist of all-time, the late Jaco Pastorius


----------



## Lil BigginZ

RIP Flattus Maximus


----------



## Goreki

Just got Florence + The Macine's new album Ceremonials. Fucking incredible. I'm going to set aside an afternoon to just listen to the whole thing straight through.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Is it lame of me to say that I practically jizzed myself when I heard the announcement that Blaqk Audio's Bright Black Heaven is finally nearing production and should be released around Christmas?!

I mean, they were thinking of releasing it LAST November... then it was "maybe February". Then it was possibly summer of 2011. And finally... an official announcement said today that it should be out around Christmas. 

So... I'm excited.


----------



## KittyKitten

Among my favorite musicians as you can see, I love old school:

Ojays
Teena Marie
Sean Paul
Melanie Fiona
Mary J. Blige
Alicia Keys
Jackie Wilson
Otis Redding
Ashford and Simpson
Tammi Terrell
Atlantic Starr
Frankie Lymon
Selena
Debarge
Angela Winbush
JJ Jackson (Guy that sang, "It's Alright")
Young Rascals (Formerly the Rascals)
Duran Duran
Chaka Khan
Martha Reeves and the Vandellas
Spandau Ballet
80s Madonna
Darlene Love
Smokey Robinson and the Miracles
Mary Jane Girls
Rick James
Michael Jackson
Marvin Gaye
The Fifth Dimension
Mary Wells
Dusty Springfield
Hall and Oates
and................CULTURE CLUB!


----------



## JenFromOC

happyface83 said:


> Among my favorite musicians as you can see, I love old school:
> 
> Ojays
> Teena Marie
> Sean Paul
> Melanie Fiona
> Mary J. Blige
> Alicia Keys
> Jackie Wilson
> Otis Redding
> Ashford and Simpson
> Tammi Terrell
> Atlantic Starr
> Frankie Lymon
> Selena
> Debarge
> Angela Winbush
> JJ Jackson (Guy that sang, "It's Alright")
> Young Rascals (Formerly the Rascals)
> Duran Duran
> Chaka Khan
> Martha Reeves and the Vandellas
> Spandau Ballet
> 80s Madonna
> Darlene Love
> Smokey Robinson and the Miracles
> Mary Jane Girls
> Rick James
> Michael Jackson
> Marvin Gaye
> The Fifth Dimension
> Mary Wells
> Dusty Springfield
> Hall and Oates
> and................CULTURE CLUB!



OMG Culture Club...I thought Boy George was a girl....the prettiest girl EVER. I wanted to be him....her. Whatever.....


----------



## savethemurlocs11

The Mountain Goats and My Brightest Diamond make me all kinds of happy


----------



## Lil BigginZ

savethemurlocs11 said:


> The Mountain Goats and My Brightest Diamond make me all kinds of happy



Love Mountain Goats


----------



## Mordecai

I just put on some Lovesliescrushing; fuck yeah!


----------



## ClockworkOrange

new Raveonettes - Raven in the Grave is their darkest album yet. dreamy/surreal My Bloody Valentine/Jesus and Mary Chain all the way!


----------



## CGL1978

Korn, eminem, insane clown posse, dark loutus and blaze ya dead homie and others but these are my top ones


----------



## Deanna

Why do I only feel the chills when I'm with you?

http://youtu.be/Oeum1rx3SlQ

I can't believe I haven't pimped them out yet


----------



## JenFromOC

Chris Young....his whole CD "Neon" is amazing. Mmmm that deep voice....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0EtpEdZWZY&ob=av2e


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

savethemurlocs11 said:


> The Mountain Goats and My Brightest Diamond make me all kinds of happy





Lil BigginZ said:


> Love Mountain Goats



This is the fourth time the mountain goats have come up in my life this week. 

alright, so there's this guy his name is John Vanderslice, I think he's the most amazing person ever. SUPER nice guy, down to earth and an amazing songwriter. Well from what I understand, he owns the last or one of the last all analog recording studios in the nation, and he produces all the mountain goats stuff. I don't listen to them all that much, but I listen to john Vanderslice. Just a weird coincidence I guess.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is the fourth time the mountain goats have come up in my life this week.
> 
> alright, so there's this guy his name is John Vanderslice, I think he's the most amazing person ever. SUPER nice guy, down to earth and an amazing songwriter. Well from what I understand, he owns the last or one of the last all analog recording studios in the nation, and he produces all the mountain goats stuff. I don't listen to them all that much, but I listen to john Vanderslice. Just a weird coincidence I guess.



First time I heard about the Mountain Goats was because they had songs on the adult swim show Moral Orel.

No Children
http://youtu.be/wRP6egIEABk


----------



## chicken legs

I want to thank Toby Keith for rekindling my love of country with Red Solo Cup. After that I needed some bass and got my fix with Nero's Promise and continued to shake my booty to the remix of Nervo's song ...We're all no one. I love how it drops at 1:15. 

On an emotional note..I got teary eyed while listening to Demi Lavato's Skyscraper so I had to follow up with Coma White by Marilyn Manson.

After that I had to chill with Prince on the piano

...


----------



## Deanna

Neon Horse is so deliciously strange

http://youtu.be/0Y4vIAit7ng


----------



## Lil BigginZ

chicken legs said:


> On an emotional note..I got teary eyed while listening to Demi Lavato's Skyscraper so I had to follow up with Coma White by Marilyn Manson.



Yay Manson, he's still my favorite artist. Been listening to him since the Spooky Kids days when I live in Naples, FL. Back in the early 90's

The south Florida music scene then was fucking great. Marilyn Manson & The Spooky Kids, Jack Off Jill, Amboog O Larg and Saigon Kick.

Have you listened to Speed of Pain? It's another emotional song.


----------



## theronin23

Lil BigginZ said:


> Jack Off Jill




<3 <3 <3 Jack Off Jill <3 <3 <3


----------



## J34

Listening to some new music from my favorite band Esoteric. :happy:

Yes that is the band's name, and the music really does only appeal to the few. So if you like psychedelic doom, or death/doom metal and long music- then go ahead. To those other brave souls- you have been warned. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0GSax4tISQ


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I just discovered Jack Johnson... 

This cover of John Lennons Imagine is awesome.
http://youtu.be/MHCPfs6EGCA


----------



## NjBigBoi

I've been listening to Cage the Elephant and Wolf Parade lately, two great bands but Cage the Elephant are quickly becoming a new favorite for me


----------



## savethemurlocs11

I really love Imani Coppola's side project Little Jackie.

<3


----------



## Lil BigginZ

NjBigBoi said:


> I've been listening to Cage the Elephant and Wolf Parade lately, two great bands but Cage the Elephant are quickly becoming a new favorite for me



Oh man, that one song Ain't no rest for the wicked - Cage the Elephant is so fucking catchy. The song stuck to me like crack after hearing it in Borderlands (bad ass game with such a shitty ending).


----------



## bromad1972

Iced Earth anyone?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I'm in love with this song from my favorite indie video game of 2011. Her voice is mesmerizing and the acoustic guitar with her voice is just pure awesomeness. I'm a huge fan of acoustic music and this track fucking rocks.

Game is called Bastion btw

http://youtu.be/Jz8c17upEwM


----------



## chicken legs

Lil BigginZ said:


> I'm in love with this song from my favorite indie video game of 2011. Her voice is mesmerizing and the acoustic guitar with her voice is just pure awesomeness. I'm a huge fan of acoustic music and this track fucking rocks.
> 
> Game is called Bastion btw
> 
> http://youtu.be/Jz8c17upEwM




This comment made me lol "I want to listen to this while a beautiful girl feeds me grapes on an expensive, golden couch."


----------



## chicken legs

bromad1972 said:


> Iced Earth anyone?



Never heard of them so I checked them out and I like their sound.

here is a vid if you want to take a listen


----------



## chicken legs

Lil BigginZ said:


> I just discovered Jack Johnson...
> 
> This cover of John Lennons Imagine is awesome.
> http://youtu.be/MHCPfs6EGCA



My son loves Jack Johnson (via Curious George Movies)..maybe I can get him to learn the guitar via him..lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ

chicken legs said:


> This comment made me lol "I want to listen to this while a beautiful girl feeds me grapes on an expensive, golden couch."



Yea, that had me cracking up too. It's such a beautiful song too. I can see that scenario happening while listening to that song.



chicken legs said:


> My son loves Jack Johnson (via Curious George Movies)..maybe I can get him to learn the guitar via him..lol



How old is your son? My advice get him lessons while young and he'll be great if he sticks to it. Although you don't have to start while young but it helps out in the long run imo.


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> How old is your son? My advice get him lessons while young and he'll be great if he sticks to it. Although you don't have to start while young but it helps out in the long run imo.




I can't agree enough with that statement. I picked it up later in life, 34 to be exact, and I'm starting to get where I don't sound horrible, but I'll never be able to get to the level I'd like to. Once you get full grown your tendons aren't as stretchy as they are when you are a kid and a lot of your crazier grips and reaches and muscle memory for speed can all be learned much easier the younger you are. Plus when you are younger you tend to have a lot more free time to practice. The younger you are the better it will go.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> I can't agree enough with that statement. I picked it up later in life, 34 to be exact, and I'm starting to get where I don't sound horrible, but I'll never be able to get to the level I'd like to. Once you get full grown your tendons aren't as stretchy as they are when you are a kid and a lot of your crazier grips and reaches and muscle memory for speed can all be learned much easier the younger you are. Plus when you are younger you tend to have a lot more free time to practice. The younger you are the better it will go.



Very true, I started playing when I was 10 and picked it up very quickly. I was playing gigs by age 15. I used to practice for hours on end...sometimes all day if I could.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> I can't agree enough with that statement. I picked it up later in life, 34 to be exact, and I'm starting to get where I don't sound horrible, but I'll never be able to get to the level I'd like to. Once you get full grown your tendons aren't as stretchy as they are when you are a kid and a lot of your crazier grips and reaches and muscle memory for speed can all be learned much easier the younger you are. Plus when you are younger you tend to have a lot more free time to practice. The younger you are the better it will go.



I picked it up at 18 on guitar and sucked so bad. My fingers are too fat for 6 strings so I usually just stick to power chords lol (which is the reason I love punk music, so easy to play, loud and fast). Switched to bass like a year later and had a blast. I still have trouble playing a full scale bass though so I usually just use a short scale bass and i'm good to go. I still play guitar and attempt to write songs all the time.


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> I picked it up at 18 on guitar and sucked so bad. My fingers are too fat for 6 strings so I usually just stick to power chords lol (which is the reason I love punk music, so easy to play, loud and fast). Switched to bass like a year later and had a blast. I still have trouble playing a full scale bass though so I usually just use a short scale bass and i'm good to go. I still play guitar and attempt to write songs all the time.




I don't know, I've seen some dudes with big fingers shred. I'm just not one of them. SRV had some big ol' sausage fingers.

But I tend to play more open chords on acoustic and power chords and triads on electric because of that same reason, some of the more intricate chord voicings aren't happening with these meathooks I got.

I wish I had taken it up back when I was 12 or 13, I'd be pretty good by now:doh: Some days I'm lucky to get 15-20 minutes time to play. So I can't shred and probably never will because it takes a lot of freakin' time to practice sweep picking and intricate string skipping arpeggios, but that's ok. It's not my style of music anyway. I can do some nice bluesy licks and I'm content to write songs and play rhythm and let a better player take most of the lead duties. Now I just have to find time to get in a band and learn how to play with other people instead of drum machines and jam tracks.


----------



## theronin23

Lil BigginZ said:


> My fingers are too fat for 6 strings



This is why I play Ukulele.


----------



## bromad1972

chicken legs said:


> Never heard of them so I checked them out and I like their sound.
> 
> here is a vid if you want to take a listen



Gettysburg is my favorite of their Albums with Horror Show right behind it. I also am really into In Flames stuff too. METAL! \nn/


----------



## samuraiscott

Tab Benoit~Shelter Me. Notice the BHM on bass 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Z_slWb-UNU


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> This is why I play Ukulele.



i bought a ukulele a few years back and tried to learn but i have zero musical talent...

whats better than state radio? state radio and dispatch songs at the same show! :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> i bought a ukulele a few years back and tried to learn but i have zero musical talent...
> 
> whats better than state radio? state radio and dispatch songs at the same show! :wubu:



I used to work for State Radio's management team etc. They played a gig at our office just for us. It was rad!


----------



## sweetfrancaise

For any of you interested in a really beautiful and unusual alternative to Christmas standards, Smith & Burrows (Tom Smith of Editors and Andy Burrows from We Are Scientists, Razorlight) have a stunning holiday album. I don't know when it will be available stateside, but at least we can see a few of the videos! I'm a huge Tom Smith fan, so I've ordered an import. Excited!!

"This Ain't New Jersey"

And, my favorite, "When the Thames Froze".


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> I used to work for State Radio's management team etc. They played a gig at our office just for us. It was rad!



i was going to give you some awesome by association rep but i have to spread it around first...


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> i was going to give you some awesome by association rep but i have to spread it around first...


 
The cool thing is someone recorded the show and sent us all mp3's of it.

I love listening to the songs I was a mere two feet away for.


----------



## Melian

What do you get when you combine two of the best things in life (Game of Thrones and techno)??

THIS.

One does not simply go liquid into Winterfell.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

theronin23 said:


> This is why I play Ukulele.



I'm buying one next week. First song i'm learning is this.


----------



## Anjula

Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo&#699;ole


----------



## chicken legs

I just stumbled onto Katy B's stuff..

Katy on a Mission and Louder just to mention 2 of the songs..oh and sooo many remixes..yum


----------



## Bearsy

Anjula said:


> Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo&#699;ole



Love this song


----------



## Anjula

beautiful one


----------



## Surlysomething

One of my favourite Hip songs


Long Time Running


----------



## freakyfred

I can't get this out of my head.


----------



## LeoGibson

Since I'm in the holiday spirit I thought I'd share a little Texas holiday cheer with my favorite Christmas song.

Merry Christmas From the Family


----------



## Surlysomething

The Pretenders.

An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## LeoGibson

Very nice. Chrissie Hynde is one of my earliest girl with a guitar crushes.


----------



## Anjula

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQt5SKLwbUM&list=FL7gWq_OzUhLNHxjX7kNPM3g&feature=mh_lolz

She has a nice voice, kinda childlish, obviously, but still nice


----------



## RentonBob

Chevelle 

Face to the Floor


----------



## Bearsy

I'm gonna make it through, you'll see.
I swear I'll prove you wrong.
You haven't seen the last of me.
I am way too strong.
It's not impossible, you'll see.
You've never been inside my head
Ten billion burning suns and belief in a strength that can raise the dead.


----------



## Bearsy

my newest albums


----------



## Pearfectssbhm

A lot of music.. Rock, alternative, progressive rock, ambient, folk rock, acoustic song writers, heavy stuff, melodic hardcore, southern hardcore, or just mainstream stuff like foster the people, mgmt, m83, and a little bit of hip hop. I just give eveything a chance. I play the guitar, mandolin, uke, harmonica, and the DRUMS!


----------



## Pearfectssbhm

Portugal the man.
Minus the bear
the arcade fire
Alive in wild paint
Circa survive
M83
Crytsal castles
the Cure
As I lay dying
Emarosa
the devil wears prada
the dear hunter
dashboard confessional
Norma Jean 
pendulum
and many many more!!!


----------



## RentonBob

SNL Christmas Song


----------



## LeoGibson

Cross posted from the lounge, but definitely worth it. 
You Ain't Alone-Alabama Shakes


----------



## jayduhgr8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOyHPzKh9GA

My favorite song from Linkin Park


----------



## Surlysomething

The misanthrope in me LOVES THIS SO MUCH.

http://flavorwire.com/200333/the-30-harshest-musician-on-musician-insults-in-history


----------



## Surlysomething

Metallica - Beyond Magnetic


So good. Finally...finally. I knew they had it in them.


:bow:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Surlysomething said:


> Metallica - Beyond Magnetic
> 
> 
> So good. Finally...finally. I knew they had it in them.
> 
> 
> :bow:



They are outtakes from Death Magnetic which I thought was the best album in years. Probably since the black album. I'll be happy if they keep putting out shit to that quality.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sir Duke - Stevie Wonder

Try and not shake your ass to this song.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Sir Duke - Stevie Wonder
> 
> Try and not shake your ass to this song.



Impossible not to.:happy:

Stevie is one of those artists I always knew about, but never really appreciated until recently. Now I love listening to all his older stuff.


----------



## LeoGibson

David Bowie - The Jean Genie


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Impossible not to.:happy:
> 
> Stevie is one of those artists I always knew about, but never really appreciated until recently. Now I love listening to all his older stuff.


 

He makes me happy and that's hard to do. Haha.

Master Blaster makes me get my groove on too!


----------



## topher38

Frida Snell cover of Bullet with Butterfly wings


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Cross posted from the lounge, but definitely worth it.
> You Ain't Alone-Alabama Shakes



so . . . Surly posting Alabama Shakes - Hold On on her bookface and I saw it. I was blown-the-fuck-away. then she told me you passed it on to her, so I'm here to give my thanks. 

it's rare to see people giving so much and enjoying themselves when playing. I loved it, I can't stop listening and watching.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so . . . Surly posting Alabama Shakes - Hold On on her bookface and I saw it. I was blown-the-fuck-away. then she told me you passed it on to her, so I'm here to give my thanks.
> 
> it's rare to see people giving so much and enjoying themselves when playing. I loved it, I can't stop listening and watching.


 

I love sharing music. For real.


----------



## Surlysomething

One of my all time favourite bands. Still so thankful I saw them back in the day.


Blue - Jayhawks


----------



## Anjula

Somebody that I used to know, great cover


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ...it's rare to see people giving so much and enjoying themselves when playing. I loved it, I can't stop listening and watching.



Couldn't agree more. That along with the ferocity of her voice got me instantly.



Surlysomething said:


> I love sharing music. For real.



This! Nothing better than sharing music with people. I can't help but feel that with technology taking us into the future that it is breaking the grip of the major labels on talent and it is regressing to where good music is coming out and breaking regionally first again. Then by the time they go national they have had a chance to polish and strive for greatness. Us, the listening audience, get to decide what is good or not, and we're not being force fed that which MTV and the major labels say is good.



Surlysomething said:


> One of my all time favourite bands. Still so thankful I saw them back in the day.
> 
> 
> Blue - Jayhawks



I like this song, but there is something about the Jayhawks, that I can't put my finger on it. Sometimes I really like them and then other songs, just don't work for me, even though them and their style is right in my wheelhouse for what I like. Weird how that works sometime.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Couldn't agree more. That along with the ferocity of her voice got me instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> This! Nothing better than sharing music with people. I can't help but feel that with technology taking us into the future that it is breaking the grip of the major labels on talent and it is regressing to where good music is coming out and breaking regionally first again. Then by the time they go national they have had a chance to polish and strive for greatness. Us, the listening audience, get to decide what is good or not, and we're not being force fed that which MTV and the major labels say is good.
> 
> 
> 
> I like this song, but there is something about the Jayhawks, that I can't put my finger on it. Sometimes I really like them and then other songs, just don't work for me, even though them and their style is right in my wheelhouse for what I like. Weird how that works sometime.


 
That's the other great thing about music. We all hve different tastes. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

Time to get JACKED UP!


Jon Spencer Blues Explosion - I Wanna Make it Alright


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Time to get JACKED UP!
> 
> 
> Jon Spencer Blues Explosion - I Wanna Make it Alright



Nice rockin' tune:bow:, I'll see you one Jon Spencer and raise you one

Mike Zito - Greyhound


----------



## deadlysyndrome

Pearfectssbhm said:


> Portugal the man.
> Minus the bear
> the arcade fire
> Alive in wild paint
> Circa survive
> M83
> Crytsal castles
> the Cure
> As I lay dying
> Emarosa
> the devil wears prada
> the dear hunter
> dashboard confessional
> Norma Jean
> pendulum
> and many many more!!!



props for some Circa appreciation.
best band in the world. :,)


----------



## Surlysomething

Wanna get it on?

Damn.

Sugar Buzz.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Nice rockin' tune:bow:, I'll see you one Jon Spencer and raise you one
> 
> Mike Zito - Greyhound


 

Nice back atcha!

I saw JSBE back in the day and it was amazing! He wore this crazy mirrored jacket and was sexy as hell. Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Wanna get it on?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Sugar Buzz.



That would definitely do the trick. I love her voice and her phrasing. She pulls off sexy and sultry absolutely perfectly.

The only bad thing about chasing links always leads to another song and then another and another until hours are gone!:doh: Plus one song will make you think of a different one, like this one here. If K.D. Lang's song was all about slow, sexy passionate love with your significant other, then this one is

What raw, raunchy, casual sex with a complete stranger in an adult bookstore peep booth would sound like if it was music!!

At least in my dirty mind anyway.

P.S. If Iggy Pop is considered one of the founding fathers of punk, then Link Wray and his fuzz guitar is definitely punk's grandfather.


----------



## Yakatori

LeoGibson said:


> What raw, raunchy, casual sex with a complete stranger....


So interesting, because my association with that particular piece is 180 degrees in opposite direction. To me, that's a day-drinking song; like, not so much as if it's about day-drinking, per se, but it makes me think of having some sort of problem or challenge, perhaps of a complex or technical nature, and having to deconstruct everything I would normally use to work-with....slowly, methodically...untangling long-tangled chords and you moving around equipment. And taking a while to do it. Or drinking & think about doing as much.



LeoGibson said:


> "_At least in my dirty mind anyway..._"


Yeah, maybe I am projecting too...Speaking of Iggy Pop, this is one of my favorite covers/cover-videos


----------



## LeoGibson

Yakatori said:


> ...Speaking of Iggy Pop, this is one of my favorite covers/cover-videos



Nice find, I haven't heard this cover in a long time.:bow:

FTR: Joan Jett was my first ever Rock-N-Roll crush, and still tops my list to this day!!:blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> That would definitely do the trick. I love her voice and her phrasing. She pulls off sexy and sultry absolutely perfectly.
> 
> The only bad thing about chasing links always leads to another song and then another and another until hours are gone!:doh: Plus one song will make you think of a different one, like this one here. If K.D. Lang's song was all about slow, sexy passionate love with your significant other, then this one is
> 
> What raw, raunchy, casual sex with a complete stranger in an adult bookstore peep booth would sound like if it was music!!
> 
> At least in my dirty mind anyway.
> 
> P.S. If Iggy Pop is considered one of the founding fathers of punk, then Link Wray and his fuzz guitar is definitely punk's grandfather.




Isn't it delicious? It just set me off this morning. Haha. It's most definitely a slow and easy song and I was listening to it at about 6:25am. Rough sex wasn't on the horizon in my mind....yet. 

I'll listen to your song tomorrow when I can get at my headphones.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I learned this on ukulele and been playing it for the past couple days lol. I fucking love this song.

http://youtu.be/EoRvq9K8A5U


----------



## Surlysomething

This song always makes me happy (and i'm not feeling well today  )

The Walk - Mayer Hawthorne


----------



## Anjula

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwIe_sjKeAY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> This song always makes me happy (and i'm not feeling well today  )
> 
> The Walk - Mayer Hawthorne



I like the Mr. and Mrs. Smith thing the video has going on, plus the retro vibe with fresh modern lyrics.

When I need a happy pick-me-up, I go for 

Morris Day & The Time - Jungle Love

It always puts a big  on my face.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I like the Mr. and Mrs. Smith thing the video has going on, plus the retro vibe with fresh modern lyrics.
> 
> When I need a happy pick-me-up, I go for
> 
> Morris Day & The Time - Jungle Love
> 
> It always puts a big  on my face.


 

Haha. I love this song. It was sooo much fun back in the day.


----------



## Surlysomething

I love this version so much. Melissa used to be managed by a record label I worked for and this is the team up with her husband Luke Doucet, a very talented musician in his own right. They're touring right now!

Whitehorse - I'm on Fire


----------



## LeoGibson

In honor of the recent exchange in the confessions thread, I give you Uncle Ted's thoughts on the matter. 

Wang Dang Sweet Poontang


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I love this version so much. Melissa used to be managed by a record label I worked for and this is the team up with her husband Luke Doucet, a very talented musician in his own right. They're touring right now!
> 
> Whitehorse - I'm on Fire




This was one of those songs I didn't think I'd like anybody's version other than Springsteen's, but these two are freakin' great! I love the parts where the harmonize. They sound really good together.


----------



## Bearsy

Last night I downloaded 259 albums compiled from various "Best Albums of 2011" lists.

Wiped my MP3 player and replaced everything with the new music.

I am so ridiculously excited to start working my way through every album.


----------



## Surlysomething

Bearsy said:


> Last night I downloaded 259 albums compiled from various "Best Albums of 2011" lists.
> 
> Wiped my MP3 player and replaced everything with the new music.
> 
> I am so ridiculously excited to start working my way through every album.



Did you pay for any of those albums? *just curious*


----------



## LeoGibson

Not answering for Bearsy, but would be easy to do legally by using Spotify


----------



## Bearsy

Surlysomething said:


> Did you pay for any of those albums? *just curious*



Unfortunately no I could never afford that, but every album I enjoy, I intend to purchase a copy of (eventually).

I support every artist I can, but I see nothing wrong with sampling the work before purchasing it.

All the albums I have are lossy(meaning lower sound quality than the actual album) and therefore are inferior to a physical copy.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> In honor of the recent exchange in the confessions thread, I give you Uncle Ted's thoughts on the matter.
> 
> Wang Dang Sweet Poontang




Hahahahahaha! Brings back memories of the tight jeans and roller skating of my youth!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> This was one of those songs I didn't think I'd like anybody's version other than Springsteen's, but these two are freakin' great! I love the parts where the harmonize. They sound really good together.



Isn't it gorgeous?


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Not answering for Bearsy, but would be easy to do legally by using Spotify





Ahhh, yes. We don't have Spotify in Canada so it didn't even cross my mind.


----------



## Surlysomething

Bearsy said:


> Unfortunately no I could never afford that, but every album I enjoy, I intend to purchase a copy of (eventually).
> 
> I support every artist I can, but I see nothing wrong with sampling the work before purchasing it.
> 
> All the albums I have are lossy(meaning lower sound quality than the actual album) and therefore are inferior to a physical copy.



I used to work in the industry so I find it interesting to see how people get their music and how so many royalties are lost for the artists. Haha.


----------



## Bearsy

I mean, to be completely fair something like 5-10% of all money made from record sales go to the actual musicians. The rest goes to the labels and the distribution companies, lawyers, band managers, stores, etc. 

For every $1,000 in record sales an average of $50 dollars goes to the actual artists so I really don't feel too bad.

Claiming file sharing results in a loss of royalties for artists is kind of a slap in the face to musicians who's hard work and money is _actually_ siphoned from them by the record labels.

They real money that artists make comes from touring and merchandising. Neither of which are affected negatively in the least by downloading off the internet. 

In fact, when people are able to be exposed to artists there is a significantly higher chance that when they're touring, new fans(who wouldn't have heard of these people in the first place) will go to their shows and buy merch.

It's the criminally stingy contracts that 95% of artists are forced into that are the true problem.


----------



## Surlysomething

Bearsy said:


> I mean, to be completely fair something like 5-10% of all money made from record sales go to the actual musicians. The rest goes to the labels and the distribution companies.
> For every $1,000 in record sales an average of $50 dollars goes to the actual artists so I really don't feel too bad.
> Claiming file sharing results in a loss of royalties for artists is kind of a slap in the face to musicians who's hard work and money is _actually_ siphoned from them by the record labels.
> They real money that artists make comes from touring and merchandising. Neither of which are affected negatively in the least by downloading off the internet.
> It's the criminally stingy contracts that 95% of artists are forced into that are the true problem.




Thanks for schooling me on the industry I worked in. Haha. I've read and had to deal with contracts, specifically digital agreements. You really don't think people are losing money from illegally downloading over 200 albums?

It is what it is though. The technology is faster than any solution could ever be.


----------



## LeoGibson

Thus the need for services like Spotify, where 70% of all royalties paid go directly to the artist. 

The way of the future is the model that Louis C.K. set when doing his last DVD. He eliminated the middle man, paid out of pocket to film it and edit and all that entails. He then put it online as a digital download for 5 bucks with some other upgrades, such as if you wanted an actual hard copy, costing more. From what I gathered in an interview, without having a bunch of lil' birdies wetting their beaks, he has made more profit this way selling it for 5 bucks than he ever made going through a label or network sponsorship. I think music is rapidly heading that way, where the artists are taking control back from the labels and the public is only embracing excellence, instead of the force-fed crap the major labels have been foisting upon us.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Thus the need for services like Spotify, where 70% of all royalties paid go directly to the artist.
> 
> The way of the future is the model that Louis C.K. set when doing his last DVD. He eliminated the middle man, paid out of pocket to film it and edit and all that entails. He then put it online as a digital download for 5 bucks with some other upgrades, such as if you wanted an actual hard copy, costing more. From what I gathered in an interview, without having a bunch of lil' birdies wetting their beaks, he has made more profit this way selling it for 5 bucks than he ever made going through a label or network sponsorship. I think music is rapidly heading that way, where the artists are taking control back from the labels and the public is only embracing excellence, instead of the force-fed crap the major labels have been foisting upon us.




Oh yeah, for sure. But if these artists are working with labels people that download hundreds of albums really do affect them. The industry has been forced to change dramatically and I will agree with Bearsy that they mainly make their bread and butter income from merch and touring. I love that artists have so many other ways to sell their music (even though it screwed me out of my career) Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Oh yeah, for sure. But if these artists are working with labels people that download hundreds of albums really do affect them. The industry has been forced to change dramatically and I will agree with Bearsy that they mainly make their bread and butter income from merch and touring. I love that artists have so many other ways to sell their music (even though it screwed me out of my career) Haha.



Coming from the industry you may already be familiar with this newsletter, but I have become a fan of it, he is dead on about a lot of things going on in the music industry in my opinion and a good read overall. I can say that I agree with a fair amount of what he has to say, and get infuriated but entertained by the rest. The Lefsetz Letter. If you have time, give him and some of his archives a read.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I'm not religious at all but every time I hear this song I end up singing it. It just has that effect on me lol. Plus it's fun to play on ukulele.

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah


----------



## theronin23

Lil BigginZ said:


> Plus it's fun to play on ukulele.



If you didn't say it, I was going to.

We have so many ukulele players on this site. It warms the cockles of my heart. Yes. The cockles.


----------



## LeoGibson

Y'all have me jealous. Now I simply *MUST* have a ukulele!!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> Y'all have me jealous. Now I simply *MUST* have a ukulele!!!



They are so fun! You would think with fat fingers it would be a lot harder since the frets are so close but it really isn't. Plus I don't really scale up the fret anyways. I look at it like this, 4 fingers, 4 strings, works perfect. 

Chords are easy as shit to play and you wont have problems since you play guitar. You should pick up the ukulele chords fairly quick. It's just the matter of learning a whole new chord chart. And it's only 2 octaves.


----------



## freakyfred

I've been listening to this album constantly.

There has always been a big lack of Dynamite Headdy remixes so it made me happy to discover it.


----------



## Surlysomething

I have to post this every once in awhile...it's just that damn pretty.

Jolene - Ray Lamontagne


----------



## Surlysomething

Loving this head-bopping song.

Golden Seals - The Year Things Fell Apart


----------



## LeoGibson

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## LeoGibson

Loretta Lynn and Jack White - Portland, Oregon


----------



## Surlysomething

Seems appropriate. Plus catchy!

Emm Gryner - Ciao Monday


----------



## Surlysomething

Her whole new album is streaming here. She's so talented and amazing.

Kathleen Edwards - Voyageur  

View attachment kathleen_s.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

I have to check that out as soon as I get home and get off my Blackberry. I really like Kathleen Edwards. She has a great voice and a quirky way of writing that undeniably Canadian on some tracks and a great depth of emotion on others. Nice share Surly.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I have to check that out as soon as I get home and get off my Blackberry. I really like Kathleen Edwards. She has a great voice and a quirky way of writing that undeniably Canadian on some tracks and a great depth of emotion on others. Nice share Surly.


 

I adore her. And you know how I love to pass on a good thing.


----------



## Surlysomething

Moving in Stereo - The Cars


----------



## LeoGibson

Brother Cane - And Fools Shine On


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww yeah! Such a wicked band.

Steely Dan - Show Biz Kids


----------



## samuraiscott

Been listening to some Pantera and Rollins Band lately. Been wanting to scream my head off with Phillip and Henry.


----------



## Bearsy

I can't stop listening to this song. 
Daniel and the Lion doing a marimba cover of Bon Iver's song "Holocene"
After a few minutes a guy who lives in the building they were outside of joined them with his saxophone.


----------



## LeoGibson

Some classic psycho-billy music

Psycho - Eddie Noack


----------



## rellis10

Lana Del Rey... I'm hooked.

Lana Del Rey - Born To Die


----------



## Surlysomething

A true Canadian wonder.


Ron Sexsmith - Whatever It Takes


----------



## Surlysomething

Missing



...like the deserts miss the rain...


----------



## LeoGibson

Carmelita - Warren Zevon


----------



## LeoGibson

Curtis Mayfield - Superfly


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Hours of Wealth


----------



## RentonBob

Was watching a scifi movie and thought what if aliens really did make it to earth? Pets


----------



## LeoGibson

The Velvet Underground - Sweet Jane


----------



## freakyfred

Jeff Wayne's The War of the Worlds


----------



## Fat Brian

This is a video of three young ladies doing a very interesting cover of System of a Downs Toxicity.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMKmQmkJ9gg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Surlysomething

Time You Waste - Justin Townes Earle


----------



## LeoGibson

^^From his daddy, I actually like this cover better than the original. The organ and steel guitar set it apart from the Stones version and I like that he's not trying to do a Jagger imitation.

Dead Flowers - Steve Earle


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> ^^From his daddy, I actually like this cover better than the original. The organ and steel guitar set it apart from the Stones version and I like that he's not trying to do a Jagger imitation.
> 
> Dead Flowers - Steve Earle



His Daddy is my favorite artist. I've seen him too many times to count.


----------



## LeoGibson

I've never had the chance to see him live, but I've worn out 2 cassettes and one cd of his Shut Up And Die Like An Aviator live album he did somewhere's up in Canada. That album has kept me company and awake on many all night rides from coast to coast.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I've never had the chance to see him live, but I've worn out 2 cassettes and one cd of his Shut Up And Die Like An Aviator live album he did somewhere's up in Canada. That album has kept me company and awake on many all night rides from coast to coast.




Go see him, he's AMAZING live.


----------



## Surlysomething

Paul McCartney pulling all streaming music content.


Pretty interesting. You know, if you're interested in this sort of thing. Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Paul McCartney pulling all streaming music content.
> 
> 
> Pretty interesting. You know, if you're interested in this sort of thing. Haha.



Another old school artist who either doesn't recognize that the old model is dead and not coming back or has people representing him that don't recognize that.

These classic and oldies artists especially need the free streaming services, because honestly only the very hardcore are gonna spring for any new material. People like myself that only like some of his back catalog and not an in depth fan, I'm not forking out 15 bucks to buy his latest cd. I would however give it a listen for free on a streaming site and then if I liked it, purchase it or go to his live concert supporting that cd.

These older artists need to get their heads out of the sand and figure out a way to make things work in today's music world.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Another old school artist who either doesn't recognize that the old model is dead and not coming back or has people representing him that don't recognize that.
> 
> These classic and oldies artists especially need the free streaming services, because honestly only the very hardcore are gonna spring for any new material. People like myself that only like some of his back catalog and not an in depth fan, I'm not forking out 15 bucks to buy his latest cd. I would however give it a listen for free on a streaming site and then if I liked it, purchase it or go to his live concert supporting that cd.
> 
> These older artists need to get their heads out of the sand and figure out a way to make things work in today's music world.



Nawww. He just doesn't need the money. It's kind of awesome. Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

Elizabeth Cook - Sometimes It Takes Balls To Be A Woman


----------



## LeoGibson

The father and son Earle's got me thinking about another father son duo I like, although I admittedly know much less about the son than I do the father, but I like this song of his anyway.

Teddy Thompson - Looking For A Girl

Richard Thompson - Beeswing


----------



## J34

This song should be the anthem of all men on this board.

Ergo Bibamus- Corvus Corax

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UEmDbcI5HY


----------



## LeoGibson

Continuing with the Father/Son theme

Hank Williams - I'll Never Get Out Of This World Alive
Hank Williams Jr. - O.D.'d In Denver
Hank Williams III - Country Heroes


----------



## Goreki

I found out that Elbow are playing a show in Melbourne soon, and I think I might actually cry I'm so excited!


----------



## supersoup

I did some searching, and I come to you fine folks because I see some of you own ukuleles! I want to get one and learn how to play, but I'd love to know what kinds you have/what you recommend for starting out. Also, is it as super fun as it looks?


----------



## Surlysomething

Nothing like a little Clash first thing in the morning.

The Magnificent Seven 

:happy::bow:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Nothing like a little Clash first thing in the morning.
> 
> The Magnificent Seven
> 
> :happy::bow:



:bow::bow::bow:

I so would have repped you for this one if I had any. The Clash always deserve reppage! I mean, was there a better name in all of rock-n-roll than Joe Strummer, and don't even get me started on how cool that beat up telecaster of his was.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> :bow::bow::bow:
> 
> I so would have repped you for this one if I had any. The Clash always deserve reppage! I mean, was there a better name in all of rock-n-roll than Joe Strummer, and don't even get me started on how cool that beat up telecaster of his was.


 

That song just pumped up my whole day! I love when a band can have an affect on you like that.


----------



## LeoGibson

Gravity's Gone - Drive-By Truckers


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Gravity's Gone - Drive-By Truckers


 
I love that band. One of my faves.


----------



## Surlysomething

You're the World To Me - David Gray

Such a fabulous artists and a great song.


:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel like getting drunk and dirty when I hear this song .

Gold on the Ceiling - Black Keys


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> You're the World To Me - David Gray
> 
> Such a fabulous artists and a great song.
> 
> 
> :happy:



You ever have an artist that falls through the cracks? You like them and then for whatever reason you forget about them for a while.:doh: I did that with him. Thanks for the reminder of how good he is. :happy:



Surlysomething said:


> I feel like getting drunk and dirty when I hear this song .
> 
> Gold on the Ceiling - Black Keys



Nice, first round of Patron shots are on me. The Black Keys are one of my favorite rock bands of this century!


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm still scratching my head as to why this song or girl singing it isn't a massive hit yet, but I think she should be. Her name is Trixie Whitley and this project is with Daniel Lanois. She has one hell of a soulful voice.

Black Dub - Surely


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> You ever have an artist that falls through the cracks? You like them and then for whatever reason you forget about them for a while.:doh: I did that with him. Thanks for the reminder of how good he is. :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, first round of Patron shots are on me. The Black Keys are one of my favorite rock bands of this century!




Tina + Tequila = Mayhem


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Tina + Tequila = Mayhem



Perfect then. Guaranteed amusement.  

I have some strange but fuzzy memories from tequila too. A quick one was my friends father, upon finding me in the kitchen with my pants and drawers both down around my ankles, having to then go tell his wife that coffee wouldn't be a good idea. Then telling my buddy to get out of bed and come wake me up and get me dressed and out of his kitchen.

The worst part of that story is that it's not even in my top 10 for drunken tales.

And since this is a music thread, this song is apropos


----------



## samuraiscott

90's music is what it has been lately.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Perfect then. Guaranteed amusement.
> 
> I have some strange but fuzzy memories from tequila too. A quick one was my friends father, upon finding me in the kitchen with my pants and drawers both down around my ankles, having to then go tell his wife that coffee wouldn't be a good idea. Then telling my buddy to get out of bed and come wake me up and get me dressed and out of his kitchen.
> 
> The worst part of that story is that it's not even in my top 10 for drunken tales.
> 
> And since this is a music thread, this song is apropos


 
Tequila is the devil's elixir. 

My g/f's and I back in the day used to do a line of tequila shots at the shooter bar before we even got in the club and then did quite a few upside down margaritas all night. It. was. CRAZY.

I like Diet Pepsi now. I don't find my underwear in my purse as much these days. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

Monday morning gorgeous.

Kathleen Edwards - House Full of Empty Rooms


----------



## LeoGibson

This is what happens when you give a bunch of stump jumping hillbillies full Marshall stacks!! 
The Georgia Satellites - Battleship Chains


----------



## LeoGibson

Still savoring the mudbugs from earlier and celebrating Fat Tuesday with a classic

Jo-El Sonnier - Jolie Blon


----------



## pegz

LeoGibson said:


> This is what happens when you give a bunch of stump jumping hillbillies full Marshall stacks!!
> The Georgia Satellites - Battleship Chains



.....50 foot long and a 2 ton anchor.... 

Don't be hatin' on stump jumpin hillbillies....


----------



## samuraiscott

Brian McKnight~I Belong to You

Because it just feels good to my soul.


----------



## Surlysomething

Awwww yeah!

How Many More Times - Alabama Shakes 
(covering Zeppelin)

Rock my world! I think Mr. Leo Gibson will approve.

:bow:


----------



## SitiTomato

No explanation needed...or could possibly be given. You guys are really going to want to see this one.

 Munamies - Pomppufiilis


----------



## Surlysomething

You know the night time....



....is the right time


----------



## LeoGibson

SitiTomato said:


> No explanation needed...or could possibly be given. You guys are really going to want to see this one.
> 
> Munamies - Pomppufiilis



Totally and completely awesome, and I don't even know why?:bow:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Awwww yeah!
> 
> How Many More Times - Alabama Shakes
> (covering Zeppelin)
> 
> Rock my world! I think Mr. Leo Gibson will approve.
> 
> :bow:



Nice find. They blew the roof off of that joint. Great tune!




Surlysomething said:


> You know the night time....
> 
> 
> 
> ....is the right time



I love Ray Charles, that man could do it all, from Blues to country to rock and soul. He was one of a kind.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Nice find. They blew the roof off of that joint. Great tune!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Ray Charles, that man could do it all, from Blues to country to rock and soul. He was one of a kind.


 
I stalked the AS website to see if they were touring here in Vancity, no such luck. I would actually get my ass out and see that girl.

And I have to be honest. Ray, the movie, was playing all weekend off and on and I couldn't get enough. You want to shake your ass, it's contagious.


----------



## samuraiscott

The Darkness~Thing Called Love


----------



## TheLargeLawStudent

Sublime, April 29th, 1992....possibly my favorite song of all time. However, Sublime is DEFINITELY my favorite band of all time!


----------



## Surlysomething

Turn the Page - Metallica




:bow: ( I still have a huge thing for James Hetfield *swoon*) And I feel fortunate that I got to see these guys for the Enter Sandman tour. It was AMAZING.


----------



## samuraiscott

KISS~Almost Human

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqg9jWP5OUI


----------



## samuraiscott

Surlysomething said:


> Turn the Page - Metallica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bow: ( I still have a huge thing for James Hetfield *swoon*) And I feel fortunate that I got to see these guys for the Enter Sandman tour. It was AMAZING.



I dig their version of this song better than the original. It's ballsier.


----------



## Surlysomething

samuraiscott said:


> I dig their version of this song better than the original. It's ballsier.




It's pretty fierce. The video is amazing too.


----------



## Rojohnson

I'm really digging the new Heartless Bastards and fun. Albums.


----------



## Surlysomething

New Amos Lee

Say Goodbye


:bow:


----------



## Rojohnson

Matisyahu- Smash Lies


----------



## Surlysomething

Loved this on SNL this past weekend.

Love Interruption. - Jack White

I think the video is beautiful too....love the lighting.


----------



## Surlysomething

The guys rocked the Commodore some years back. One of the best electronica shows i've ever seen and they're coming out with a NEW EP!!

Groove Armada - No Knock EP


:bow::shocked::bounce:


----------



## Bearsy

This song has been on repeat all day.

*Frank Turner // Love Ire & Song*


----------



## Surlysomething

BADASS high school band rocking RATM.

:bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> BADASS high school band rocking RATM.
> 
> :bow::bow::bow::bow:



That's great, and strangely enough even more enjoyable than Rage 

I like cool teachers like that who can break out of the humdrum stuff.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> That's great, and strangely enough even more enjoyable than Rage
> 
> I like cool teachers like that who can break out of the humdrum stuff.


 
Shut up, you don't like Rage?

Not sure if we can still be friends....


----------



## LeoGibson

This is still one of my favorite jams. I do still like Rage, just in smaller doses these days as some of the youthful anger makes me laugh instead of think.

But damn if doesn't still rock! \m/


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> This is still one of my favorite jams. I do still like Rage, just in smaller doses these days as some of the youthful anger makes me laugh instead of think.
> 
> But damn if doesn't still rock! \m/


 

Oh HELL YES! I love getting pumped up by these guys.



ps: I saw Cypress Hill back in the day. Small club, really smoky. Haha. Contact high, much?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Oh HELL YES! I love getting pumped up by these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ps: I saw Cypress Hill back in the day. Small club, really smokey. Haha. Contact high, much?



Nice, Cypress Hill is one of my favorite rap groups of all time. I'd have to burn one if I went to see them and DOT random drug screen be damned.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Nice, Cypress Hill is one of my favorite rap groups of all time. I'd have to burn one if I went to see them and DOT random drug screen be damned.


 

All of a sudden I feel like doing tequila shots. Fucking with peoples heads all night. Haha.

Instead i'm going to visit the parents in suburbia tonight. WHAT HAPPENED TO MY LIFE?! Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> All of a sudden I feel like doing tequila shots. Fucking with peoples heads all night. Haha.
> 
> Instead i'm going to visit the parents in suburbia tonight. WHAT HAPPENED TO MY LIFE?! Haha.



I feel ya, it's that whole spring chicken thing you spoke about earlier I think. Instead of bars and tequila I'm thinking pizza delivered, wine, and movies on pay per view. In my defense it is cold and rainy here tonight.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I feel ya, it's that whole spring chicken thing you spoke about earlier I think. Instead of bars and tequila I'm thinking pizza delivered, wine, and movies on pay per view. In my defense it is cold and rainy here tonight.



It's cold and rainy here tonight too. 

Leftovers and couch-time.


----------



## LeoGibson

Guy Clark - Rita Ballou


----------



## LeoGibson

Houston's own Geto Boys My Mind's Playing Tricks On Me


----------



## Surlysomething

A little Deadmau5/Cypress Hill action for your Friday morning.

Failbait


----------



## samuraiscott

Stevie Nicks/Fleetwood Mac~Landslide


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM7-PYtXtJM


----------



## Surlysomething

Lovin' it!


The Shins - Simple Song


----------



## Surlysomething

This song is so amazing.

Cocteau Twins - Alice

You might be familiar with it from the move The Lovely Bones.


----------



## LeoGibson

You Need Love by Muddy Waters

The song that was re-worked into Whole Lotta Love by Led Zeppelin. Zep was cool, but Muddy was stone cold killer.


----------



## LeoGibson

Church Music Texas Style

Billy Joe Shaver - If You Don't Love Jesus, Go To Hell


----------



## LifeTraveller

LeoGibson said:


> Church Music Texas Style
> 
> Billy Joe Shaver - If You Don't Love Jesus, Go To Hell



While much more "upbeat" it did jar my memory back to Bobby Bare's "Drop Kick me Jesus through the Goalposts of Life". . (the worlds only Christian football waltz)

Thanks Leo


----------



## LeoGibson

LifeTraveller said:


> While much more "upbeat" it did jar my memory back to Bobby Bare's "Drop Kick me Jesus through the Goalposts of Life". . (the worlds only Christian football waltz)
> 
> Thanks Leo



*Yep, that's a great one too, I put it out there back at the beginning of playoff time. Here it is again crossposted from the Lounge music thread.:happy:*




LeoGibson said:


> Yeah, that is some hat. I need to get myself one.
> 
> Here in honor of my Texans making the NFL playoffs for the first time I give you...
> 
> Bobby Bare - Dropkick Me Jesus


----------



## Surlysomething

Ridley Bent - Sucidewinder

Mega-talented Canadian. 

I think you'll appreciate him, LeoGibson.


----------



## theronin23

Christmas Bells - RENT OBC

I give you Christmas Bells. By far the most complex number in the show and the current bane of my existence.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Ridley Bent - Sucidewinder
> 
> Mega-talented Canadian.
> 
> I think you'll appreciate him, LeoGibson.



Wow, you are correct! This guy is awesome. He makes me want to put my guitar away and not even try and write a song again. That's how good he is.:bow:

Thanks for another great tip!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Can't quit listening to Adele - Live at the Royal Albert Hall


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Wow, you are correct! This guy is awesome. He makes me want to put my guitar away and not even try and write a song again. That's how good he is.:bow:
> 
> Thanks for another great tip!




I'm glad you like it!

Here's a link to his website. Scroll down to Nine Inch Nails. It's one my faves and you can download it for free. (along with a few others.)


----------



## Surlysomething

A slow and easy start to this Wednesday morning.

Cigarettes and Coffee - Otis Redding

They don't make voices like this very often... 


Enjoy your day, peeps!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> A slow and easy start to this Wednesday morning.
> 
> Cigarettes and Coffee - Otis Redding
> 
> They don't make voices like this very often...
> 
> 
> Enjoy your day, peeps!




:smitten: Anyone that likes Otis Redding instantly makes me want to put These Arms Of Mine on and slow dance together in the kitchen while I try and convince them to make out with me. 

Best voice evah!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> :smitten: Anyone that likes Otis Redding instantly makes me want to put These Arms Of Mine on and slow dance together in the kitchen while I try and convince them to make out with me.
> 
> Best voice evah!!!


 
Curse your MARRIED ass, LeoGibson! Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Curse your MARRIED ass, LeoGibson! Haha.



Yep and would you believe, as luck would have it, to a woman who doesn't care much for that kind of music and doesn't "get" my love for Otis Redding and how soulfully he sang.  :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Yep and would you believe, as luck would have it, to a woman who doesn't care much for that kind of music and doesn't "get" my love for Otis Redding and how soulfully he sang.  :doh:


 

Is she one of those New Country girls? (loves Brooks & Dunn, Alan Jackson and Taylor Swift).

Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Is she one of those New Country girls? (loves Brooks & Dunn, Alan Jackson and Taylor Swift).
> 
> Haha.



Unfortunately, yes. She likes that which I loathe  Our musical tastes are wildly divergent to say the least. But to be fair, she's not a hardcore music geek like I am, she's more of a tv watcher than a music lover. Although I have been able to turn her on to a couple of alt-country acts.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Unfortunately, yes. She likes that which I loathe  Our musical tastes are wildly divergent to say the least. But to be fair, she's not a hardcore music geek like I am, she's more of a tv watcher than a music lover. Although I have been able to turn her on to a couple of alt-country acts.




Ha! I knew it. 

Not everyone is as musically interesting as we are, Mr. L.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Ha! I knew it.
> 
> Not everyone is as musically interesting as we are, Mr. L.



No, no they are not Miss S. 

Ain't That A Kick In The Head


----------



## ConnieLynn

*subscribes*

I am officially lurking in this thread.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> No, no they are not Miss S.
> 
> Ain't That A Kick In The Head



Great song. Made my day, R.


----------



## LeoGibson

Today's Stones fix. It kinda suits my mood today.

Saint Of Me


----------



## LeoGibson

This one goes out to all you good folks stuck with relatives for your Easter holiday.

I Don't Like Half The Folks I Love - Paul Thorn


----------



## ManBeef

Listening to Childish Gambino


----------



## Goreki

http://m.youtube.com/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=_tspSjcjikk&v=_tspSjcjikk&gl=AU

This is one of the most beautiful songs I've heard for a long time.


----------



## roundrevelry

Goreki said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=_tspSjcjikk&v=_tspSjcjikk&gl=AU
> 
> This is one of the most beautiful songs I've heard for a long time.



The Acorn is such a great band! They're probably amongst my top ten most played itunes artists. 

I'm newly infatuated with these ladies:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GAb4C2ZcYE


----------



## Surlysomething

The POWER of music. Please watch this.
Truly touching.


----------



## Surlysomething

Don't Bring Me Down - ELO


Strange Magic - ELO


:bow:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Don't Bring Me Down - ELO
> 
> 
> Strange Magic - ELO
> 
> 
> :bow:



Love ELO ever since my favorite tag team wrestlers from when I was a kid used one of their songs as their entrance music.Here's a blast from my childhood.

Rock And Roll Is King - ELO


----------



## LeoGibson

While I'm at it, here's my favorite Charlie Daniels Band song. It's a pure piece of southern rock boogie from before he went all in on country music. I dare you not to shake your ass during this song! 

Trudy


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> The POWER of music. Please watch this.
> Truly touching.



I rarely throw the word "amazing" around as I feel it is far too overused in today's language where it has become cheapened. However this video, to me showed the *amazing* power of music. Great find.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I rarely throw the word "amazing" around as I feel it is far too overused in today's language where it has become cheapened. However this video, to me showed the *amazing* power of music. Great find.



It got me a little teary when I watched it. A hard feat these days.


----------



## JenFromOC

Surlysomething said:


> It got me a little teary when I watched it. A hard feat these days.



I use music in my profession ....when I was a student, I was trained on a unit that housed clients who were essentially immobile and non-communicative....music was our way of having fun. The individuals just came alive when the radio was on.....absolutely amazing.


----------



## Surlysomething

JenFromOC said:


> I use music in my profession ....when I was a student, I was trained on a unit that housed clients who were essentially immobile and non-communicative....music was our way of having fun. The individuals just came alive when the radio was on.....absolutely amazing.



It's so powerful. That would be a cool thing to witness on a daily basis.


----------



## Surlysomething

Why Does My Heart Feel So Bad - Moby

I had the good fortune of having dinner with Moby and celebrating his birthday while he was in town for a concert while touring Play. The company I worked for along with his label were presenting him with platinum records for the amazing sales that recording achieved. He was interesting and charming. I have a picture somewhere with him and I have some really cool signed merch.

Great memory.


----------



## Surlysomething

Days Like This - Van Morrison


:bow:


----------



## LeoGibson

I almost can't believe I'm going to follow Van Morrison with this one, but here it is. This is, well, it's like, kind of, uhhh, oh hell, just watch it.

Beethoven For Men


----------



## Surlysomething

For everyone that appreciates a slow jam once in awhile..

Slow - Rumer


----------



## Surlysomething

Ryan Adams - Return of the Grievous Angel

Gorgeous cover of Gram Parsons classic.


----------



## LeoGibson

In a punk mood today for some reason.

Too Drunk To Fuck - Dead Kennedy's


----------



## samuraiscott

KISS~Reason to Live

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HshQidqYxjg&ob=av2e


----------



## Surlysomething

I need more jangly spacey pop-rock in my life.

This songs is AMAZING. The lyrics are brilliant too.

Spiritualized - Medication


----------



## rellis10

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin

It's been in my head all day, finally had to indulge myself and get it playing.


----------



## Surlysomething

_You go to my head
You go to my head,
And you linger like a haunting refrain
And I find you spinning round in my brain
Like the bubbles in a glass of champagne.

You go to my head
Like a sip of sparkling burgundy brew
And I find the very mention of you
Like the kicker in a julep or two.

The thrill of the thought
That you might give a thought
To my plea casts a spell over me
Still I say to myself: get a hold of yourself
Can't you see that it can never be?

You go to my head
With smile that makes my temperature rise
Like a summer with a thousand Julys
You intoxicate my soul with your eyes
Tho I'm certain that this heart of mine
Hasn't a ghost of a chance in this crazy romance,
You go to my head._


----------



## Surlysomething

Big Red Sun Blues - Lucinda Williams

Love her. One of the best shows i've ever seen.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> _You go to my head
> You go to my head,
> And you linger like a haunting refrain
> And I find you spinning round in my brain
> Like the bubbles in a glass of champagne.
> 
> You go to my head
> Like a sip of sparkling burgundy brew
> And I find the very mention of you
> Like the kicker in a julep or two.
> 
> The thrill of the thought
> That you might give a thought
> To my plea casts a spell over me
> Still I say to myself: get a hold of yourself
> Can't you see that it can never be?
> 
> You go to my head
> With smile that makes my temperature rise
> Like a summer with a thousand Julys
> You intoxicate my soul with your eyes
> Tho I'm certain that this heart of mine
> Hasn't a ghost of a chance in this crazy romance,
> You go to my head._


These are some really nice lyrics. I love the imagery of them.


Surlysomething said:


> Big Red Sun Blues - Lucinda Williams
> 
> Love her. One of the best shows i've ever seen.


She's great. Another one of my absolute favorite singer/songwriters.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> She's great. Another one of my absolute favorite singer/songwriters.


 

I saw her play at the Orpheum back in the late 90's. Patti Griffin opened. It was a magical night.

I love this venue so much! 

View attachment 1294.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I saw her play at the Orpheum back in the late 90's. Patti Griffin opened. It was a magical night.
> 
> I love this venue so much!



That would've been a killer show. I like that picture of the venue. IMO it looks to be about the perfect size for a concert.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> That would've been a killer show. I like that picture of the venue. IMO it looks to be about the perfect size for a concert.


 

It's a gorgeous venue. 

I've seen Wilco, The Black Crowes, The Jayhawks, Nusrat Fateh Ali Kahn and The Mavericks all play there as well.


----------



## Surlysomething

RIP MCA

You rocked the house. Legend.

:bow:


----------



## biglynch

i need some new music, i cant find anything out there and my ipod is boring me now. Help.


----------



## deanbpm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_DV54ddNHE

Awesome afro..


----------



## deanbpm

Donna Summer- I Feel Love


----------



## Surlysomething

Poster of a Girl - Metric


----------



## Librarygirl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sknDfB3pJB8 - Mika, Rain
Love the emotion in this - not my usual kind of music, but there's just a feeling that catches you there and I love singing along to it! The 'caught in a trap, can't look back' line is just so angsty and apt, given that there are things I just don't want to / can't think about right now. Bizarrely though this song actually reminds me of a time two years ago when life was much more straightforward and I was happier than I realised! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buXJlBd3Mf8 Aqua, Doctor Jones
Makes me think of summer and having just bought a new car, I remember this being the first CD I played in my first ever car! It is so upbeat and summery and frankly that's how I'm feeling today. That whole sense of excitement and anticipation, like something is about to happen and a new chapter of your life is waiting.. (or maybe I've just been in the sun too long...):happy:


----------



## theronin23

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIqMIgU4Ecc

Amanda Palmer and the Grand Theft Orchestra - Do It With A Rockstar

I've been listening to this incessantly since it leaked


----------



## CherryRVA

Los Lobos - Maricela
Space - Female of the Species
Los Lobos - Mas Y Mas
U2 - Some Days Are Better Than Others
She Wants Revenge - Tear You Apart
Rob Zombie - Brickhouse 2003
Danzig - Wicked Pussycat
Lucious Jackson - Electric


----------



## theronin23

CherryRVA said:


> She Wants Revenge - Tear You Apart



<3 <3 fuck the minimum


----------



## deanbpm

Joy Division - Leaders of Men


----------



## theronin23

Be still my cold, black gothic heart. SWR and Joy Division back to back XD


----------



## biglynch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1uihI8UOM4 

yurp, lovimg this band


----------



## Kazak

Ladi6-Dark Brown


----------



## Surlysomething

Van Morrison - Crazy Love



:happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

I'll see your Crazy Love and raise you one Cleaning Windows

Love me some Van Morrison today!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I'll see your Crazy Love and raise you one Cleaning Windows
> 
> Love me some Van Morrison today!


 

Good pick! It's sunny and warm here and VM seems perfect.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm also all UP IN THIS Stones album today.


:bow:


----------



## CGL1978

http://youtu.be/CcKUXkm2vkc


----------



## samuraiscott

KISS~Childhood's End
KISS~Hate


----------



## Kazak

Moonshine Bandits - For The Outlawz
MIKE P THE BIG HOMIE. I DON'T GIVE A F


----------



## deanbpm

Having a bit of a late 80's house session today.

Kariya - Let Me Love You For Tonight


----------



## likeitmatters

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv6dMFF_yts&ob=av2e


normally I do not listen to music of today I thought this was rather a quick song.


----------



## theronin23

LOL, oh yeah, real fun. Did you happen to catch all the opening lyrics?


----------



## Surlysomething

Where Have You Been - Rihanna

I can't get enough of this song, not sure what it is. Don't judge! :blush:


----------



## MrBob

Go Right Ahead - The Hives

New Hives album out and it's sounding awesome from the few tracks I've heard so far.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Where Have You Been - Rihanna
> 
> I can't get enough of this song, not sure what it is. Don't judge! :blush:



I promise not to judge if you promise not to tell anyone that I can't get enough of  Only Girl In The World and  Umbrella by Rihanna. Something damned catchy about those songs of hers.:happy:


----------



## Kazak

James Intveld - A Sinner`s Prayer


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I promise not to judge if you promise not to tell anyone that I can't get enough of  Only Girl In The World and  Umbrella by Rihanna. Something damned catchy about those songs of hers.:happy:



I KNOW!! I feel like moving my ass in the worst way. Plus the girl is HOT.


----------



## theronin23

I'll just leave this here, in reference to Rihanna.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sRrl11yTRs


----------



## Surlysomething

But I Feel Good (but I feel high....) - Groove Armada

One of the best shows i've ever seen...damn.


----------



## Surlysomething

Drowning my life in music....



Working My Way Back to You - Spinners


Baby, I Need Your Loving - Four Tops


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I promise not to judge if you promise not to tell anyone that I can't get enough of Only Girl In The World and Umbrella by Rihanna. Something damned catchy about those songs of hers.:happy:


 

I was thinking about why I love so much of the new R&B/Hop Hop/Rap stuff that keeps coming out and i'm pretty sure it's because of how well produced it is and how intense and tight the sounds are. I'm a huge fan of anything Dr. Dre does because it's done SO WELL. I think back to Janet Jackson's Rhythmn Nation album and I used to listen to it over and over because it was so freakin' tight.

I'm a sound nerd. I may not be able to explain it well, but my brain definitely likes anything well done.

(and at the same time can appreciate a lo-fi song as well (4 track heaven). God, I love music.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I was thinking about why I love so much of the new R&B/Hop Hop/Rap stuff that keeps coming out and i'm pretty sure it's because of how well produced it is and how intense and tight the sounds are. I'm a huge fan of anything Dr. Dre does because it's done SO WELL. I think back to Janet Jackson's Rhythmn Nation album and I used to listen to it over and over because it was so freakin' tight.
> 
> I'm a sound nerd. I may not be able to explain it well, but my brain definitely likes anything well done.
> 
> (and at the same time can appreciate a lo-fi song as well (4 track heaven). God, I love music.



I have to agree with this, I love a nice slickly produced album, like the Crues's Dr. Feelgood album or Metallica and the Black album, and Dre's work on Snoop's and Eminem's early albums was groundbreaking for the genre IMO.

But yeah, give me a stripped down bare-bones DIY punk approach to recording and while I enjoy masterpieces like the above or Dark Side Of The Moon and Pet Sounds, the lo-fi will hit me right in the gut usually.


----------



## LeoGibson

This more obscure Stones cut was on my mind today for some reason, one of the rare ones that Keef sings. Slipping Away


----------



## Librarygirl

Embarrassingly....Listening to my old Buffy the Vampire Slayer Album...Charge, by Splendid and Nothing but You, Kim Ferron. Great to sing along loudly to in the car.

Also, Sixpence None the Richer.


----------



## MrBob

LeoGibson said:


> I have to agree with this, I love a nice slickly produced album, like the Crues's Dr. Feelgood album or Metallica and the Black album, and Dre's work on Snoop's and Eminem's early albums was groundbreaking for the genre IMO.
> 
> But yeah, give me a stripped down bare-bones DIY punk approach to recording and while I enjoy masterpieces like the above or Dark Side Of The Moon and Pet Sounds, the lo-fi will hit me right in the gut usually.



I'll always go for the rough and ready songs every time. I don't know why but I don't like the 'pro-tools created' metronomic sheen on most modern records. 

I remember my first time in a studio creating a demo. I heard the playback and it was so sterile and bland it nearly drove me to tears. Endlessly playing along to a click track, it was soul destroying. My favourite band of recent times was The Libertines probably because of the deliberately shambolic nature of their songs. Everything just sounded spur of the moment and live. That's a band for the recommend list.


----------



## LeoGibson

MrBob said:


> ......Endlessly playing along to a click track, it was soul destroying........



I can't agree more. That's one thing I seem to have a mental block on, I can not play to a click track for shit. I'll be all over the place ahead or behind or both back and forth in the same song. But give me a drum beat with some groove going on, and I can lock in to the beat and just groove.:happy:
.


----------



## LeoGibson

Those Three Days - Lucinda Williams


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> I can't agree more. That's one thing I seem to have a mental block on, I can not play to a click track for shit. I'll be all over the place ahead or behind or both back and forth in the same song. But give me a drum beat with some groove going on, and I can lock in to the beat and just groove.:happy:
> .



I blend the click track with the drums. For some of my speedy technical stuff, I need to be as close to perfect time as possible. My inability to do so keeps it human...


----------



## biglynch

nice relaxing morning with Mercury Rev


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Those Three Days - Lucinda Williams




Love me some Lucinda. :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Galaxie - Jazz Masters on cable

love it late at night


Chet Baker - Everything Happens to Me


----------



## Librarygirl

Soft Cell, Tainted Love:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rik7xV7Tj4
'Nuff said....


p.s. I'm not as old as my citing this song would imply - blame years of working for Marks and Spencer and going to 'retro' dinner dances with older colleagues, lol!


----------



## MrBob

Time for some Libertines

Up The Bracket


----------



## Surlysomething

Some new dubstep Cypress Hill. Pretty trippy.


----------



## deanbpm

Librarygirl said:


> Soft Cell, Tainted Love:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rik7xV7Tj4
> 'Nuff said....
> 
> 
> p.s. I'm not as old as my citing this song would imply - blame years of working for Marks and Spencer and going to 'retro' dinner dances with older colleagues, lol!




One of my fave tracks ever!


----------



## LeoGibson

Some feel good, get down music.

I Need More Love - Robert Randolph and the Family Band


----------



## MrBob

Repeatedly listening to Jumping Jack Flash as I'm teaching myself to play in Keef's Open G tuning. My neighbours must hate me!

The upside is, when in Open G, no matter what you play it sounds like a Stones song. I haven't got a clue what most of the chords are other than the barres and completely lost with the scales now. I'm just experimenting by placing and lifting fingers. It's like when I learned to play 12 years ago all over again.


----------



## LeoGibson

MrBob said:


> Repeatedly listening to Jumping Jack Flash as I'm teaching myself to play in Keef's Open G tuning. My neighbours must hate me!
> 
> The upside is, when in Open G, no matter what you play it sounds like a Stones song. I haven't got a clue what most of the chords are other than the barres and completely lost with the scales now. I'm just experimenting by placing and lifting fingers. It's like when I learned to play 12 years ago all over again.



Easiest way to play it and still be able to do some lead runs and know where the scales still lay in open G is to just tune the A string down to G and don't change the two E strings at all. Keef never hits those anyways. He even goes so far as to take the low E completely off his tele to get it out of the way. So if you only change the A string, you still have everything else where you want them on the the others and you can just avoid the 5th string altogether if you like because it is not used much in lead runs, or you can just shift everything on it up 2 frets and remember that it is off by those 2 frets and still use it. Cheers!

P.S. I love open G for the same reason that Keef and the other old blues guys he nicked the idea from do. It is taylor-made for riffing. It makes all kinds of riffs just pop up all over the place.


----------



## MrBob

Thanks for the advice! I'm not too much of a lead player though. Mainly learning it for the riffs.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Yesterday's New Quintet-Stevie


----------



## Surlysomething

Metric - Synthetica

New album. Love this band so much.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ryan Adams - Invisible Riverside


----------



## MrBob

We are Scientists -The Great Escape


----------



## LeoGibson

Mojo Hand - Lightning Hopkins


----------



## Surlysomething

This song pulls at my heart strings.

The Very Thought of You - Nat King Cole


----------



## Surlysomething

In other news, Paul McCartney turned 70 today. WTF.


Hey Jude - The Beatles


----------



## MattB

Surlysomething said:


> In other news, Paul McCartney turned 70 today. WTF.
> 
> 
> Hey Jude - The Beatles



Doesn't look a day older than 69, hey-ohhhhhhh!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Itunes on shuffle and "Freak like me" by Adina Howard just came on lol


----------



## Surlysomething

In the Dark - Nina Simone


You need some of this.


----------



## Surlysomething

MattB said:


> Doesn't look a day older than 69, hey-ohhhhhhh!


 
I think he looks pretty damn good for his age.


----------



## Librarygirl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnqfJstTIH8

Mumford and Sons, I Gave You All
...which bizarrely I heard while having an unusually relaxing afternoon hiding from my boss while supervising a group of visiting students from TX. They were happy to get away from their lecturer and I was happy to get a break from the tense atmosphere in the corridor with my boss. Win win! We sat there with the window open and had a nice afternoon working at a slow pace and chilling to this.


----------



## Surlysomething

Love Me Somebody - Bad Company


I'm such a sucker for this band. All sorts of great memories..


----------



## LeoGibson

Electric Worry- Clutch 

I dare you not to fist pump or rock out to this one!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Come Close - Common ft. Mary J. Blige


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Quasimoto- The Further Adventures Of Lord Quas


----------



## Mordecai

Pale Saints - Insubstantial


----------



## BrokenCassette

Marina and the Diamonds - Valley of the Dolls


----------



## hbighappy

30 Sec to Mars This is War and The kill/bury me Also DefTones Diamond eyes


----------



## LeoGibson

The Redheaded Stranger - Willie Nelson


----------



## Surlysomething

A kick ass version...

Dear Mr. Fantasy - Big Sugar


----------



## Surlysomething

some lush electronica to soothe your Tuesday blues...

Air


----------



## Surlysomething

The CBC played this while I was on my drive to work this morning. And although i've heard it many times before, it seriously took my breath away this time.

Aretha Franklin - Bridge Over Troubled Waters


----------



## LeoGibson

Have A Cigar - Pink Floyd


----------



## LeoGibson

Head East - Never Been Any Reason


----------



## Surlysomething

This one's for you, LeoGibson!


Who's Driving Your Plane - Rolling Stones


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Have A Cigar - Pink Floyd


Fuck yes!!

The rare occasion where I feel they cover is better than the original. Have you heard the foo fighters cover this song?


----------



## samuraiscott

Time of Your Life by Greenday for someone I used to know in Indianapolis.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE2QnjT4k8Q


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> This one's for you, LeoGibson!
> 
> 
> Who's Driving Your Plane - Rolling Stones



Nice one, I love their old stuff when they were almost a straight blues band!

Here's one for you, Look At Miss Ohio - Gillian Welch



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Fuck yes!!
> 
> The rare occasion where I feel they cover is better than the original. Have you heard the foo fighters cover this song?



Listening to it now. Really nice cover, but not surprised. Dave Grohl and Co. are classic rock junkies, even going back to the Nirvana days. Kurt Cobain was too. If you give a close listen to the intro riff before the verses in Smells Like Teen Spirit, the F,A#,G#,C# progession, you can hear Boston's riff from More Than A Feeling. It's not a straight copy, but you can definitely hear the influence. Kurt used to sometimes in concert start playing and singing More Than A Feeling and then go right into that riff and do Teen Spirit.

P.S. If there's any of the cult of Cobain reading this, let me clarify before y'all crucify . I'm not saying one was a copy of the other, but many songwriters will take a cool riff and maybe tweak the rhythm or add or subtract a chord and change it slightly and write their own songs around it. I know I certainly have. It's not a copy it's just kinda how your influences shine through on your own music.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> Nice one, I love their old stuff when they were almost a straight blues band!
> 
> Here's one for you, Look At Miss Ohio - Gillian Welch
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to it now. Really nice cover, but not surprised. Dave Grohl and Co. are classic rock junkies, even going back to the Nirvana days. Kurt Cobain was too. If you give a close listen to the intro riff before the verses in Smells Like Teen Spirit, the F,A#,G#,C# progession, you can hear Boston's riff from More Than A Feeling. It's not a straight copy, but you can definitely hear the influence. Kurt used to sometimes in concert start playing and singing More Than A Feeling and then go right into that riff and do Teen Spirit.
> 
> P.S. If there's any of the cult of Cobain reading this, let me clarify before y'all crucify . I'm not saying one was a copy of the other, but *many songwriters will take a cool riff and maybe tweak the rhythm or add or subtract a chord and change it slightly and write their own songs around it.* I know I certainly have. It's not a copy it's just kinda how your influences shine through on your own music.



There are only so many notes you can use after all...


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> There are only so many notes you can use after all...



True, I tend to think of it as paying homage to the greats.

I know the first song I ever wrote, I took a Waylon Jennings song and pretty much played it the exact same, except I added one chord and changed the chorus rhythm to fit my words, but other than that it was pretty much identical to his song.


----------



## MattB

LeoGibson said:


> True, I tend to think of it as paying homage to the greats.
> 
> I know the first song I ever wrote, I took a Waylon Jennings song and pretty much played it the exact same, except I added one chord and changed the chorus rhythm to fit my words, but other than that it was pretty much identical to his song.



I find what works for me, if something sounds too generic or familiar, is to change the time signature. That can usually send me somewhere completely different when composing.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> I find what works for me, if something sounds too generic or familiar, is to change the time signature. That can usually send me somewhere completely different when composing.



I'm not too good with alternate time signatures although I will do some 3/4 if I want it to be more of a country slow dance type song, but here lately for me I have been going down a more classic blues/rock road with my writing and playing so rhythm has become super important to me. I can put one drum sample up and loop it and come up with several riff ideas off of the same pattern by playing around with the accents or off-beats. I have started to write more that way by rhythm and melody first and come up with the riff and then lyrics later.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm not a big fan of pop-radio John Mayer, but if you dig deeper with him you'll find out that he's a brilliant guiatar player and songwriter. If you ever want proof, pick up Try. 


This song is gorgeous and perfect for summer. (from the album Born and Raised)

Queen of California - John Mayer


----------



## MrBob

Early 80's...a golden era for cheap music videos.

Tenpole Tudor - Swords of a 1000 men


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Im down with the kids listening to "Professor Green" or "Bee Gees" now thats what you call eclectic


----------



## Kazak

Texas Hippie Coalition - Pissed Off And Mad About It


----------



## LeoGibson

Brand new ZZ Top from their latest album A return to that 70's blues form on a cool cover of a Texas rap song from the mid 90's. 

I Gots To Get Paid


----------



## Mordecai

I am absolutely in love with Eliot Lipp's latest release: Shark Wolf Rabbit Snake.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not a big fan of pop-radio John Mayer, but if you dig deeper with him you'll find out that he's a brilliant guiatar player and songwriter. If you ever want proof, pick up Try.
> 
> 
> This song is gorgeous and perfect for summer. (from the album Born and Raised)
> 
> Queen of California - John Mayer



Try is AMAZING!! The whole trio is amazing. It seriously tickles my ear-pussy with all the aural pleasure. I can always count on this as a good staple when I want good music.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I've been listening to this for the passed couple of weeks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrK9mfQRZh4

I figured Surly and Leo would enjoy it. Seems like good music is up their alley. 

Sadly I couldn't find a studio version of the song on youtube, but this live recording is the best one I could find.


----------



## Goreki

Living the latest Regina Spektor album. I don't like much of her earlier stuff, but this one is amazing.


----------



## ODFFA

Really loving this song right now

Heartbeat - The Fray


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've been listening to this for the passed couple of weeks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrK9mfQRZh4
> 
> I figured Surly and Leo would enjoy it. Seems like good music is up their alley.
> 
> Sadly I couldn't find a studio version of the song on youtube, but this live recording is the best one I could find.



Nice, I haven't heard of this guy before. Now I have someone new to get into. Thanks Hozay!

P.S. Myself personally, I prefer a live recording if it is a good quality recording. Live is where the true measure of a band or artist is seen.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not a big fan of pop-radio John Mayer, but if you dig deeper with him you'll find out that he's a brilliant guiatar player and songwriter....



I agree completely. I can't get into any of his 'hits', but he is an incredible axe man. In fairness, I know I'm not his target audience so the trying too hard to be deep lyrics and whiny vocals aren't something I hold against him, on his more pop friendly hit songs that is, but when he just plays that guitar, it is a thing of beauty. I'd love him to follow through on one of his interviews one time where he talked about putting together a band where he just took on lead guitar duties. I'd be all over it in a second.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> I agree completely. I can't get into any of his 'hits', but he is an incredible axe man. In fairness, I know I'm not his target audience so the trying too hard to be deep lyrics and whiny vocals aren't something I hold against him, on his more pop friendly hit songs that is, but when he just plays that guitar, it is a thing of beauty. I'd love him to follow through on one of his interviews one time where he talked about putting together a band where he just took on lead guitar duties. I'd be all over it in a second.



I read/watched an interview where he talked about SRV was a huge influence. I've had a raging erection for him ever since.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I agree completely. I can't get into any of his 'hits', but he is an incredible axe man. In fairness, I know I'm not his target audience so the trying too hard to be deep lyrics and whiny vocals aren't something I hold against him, on his more pop friendly hit songs that is, but when he just plays that guitar, it is a thing of beauty. I'd love him to follow through on one of his interviews one time where he talked about putting together a band where he just took on lead guitar duties. I'd be all over it in a second.




I totally agree. Good thing I don't give a flying F about critics.


----------



## Undine

I've rediscovered the epic beauty that is this song by playing it on repeat:

Rufus Wainwright - "Go or Go Ahead"


----------



## samuraiscott

Collective Soul~Gel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCjUHCAqqGE


----------



## Librarygirl

Seems kind of meaningful right now....Jar of Hearts. Better off without some people who only think of themselves.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v_4O44sfjM


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I want to look like this guy when I play tambourine. He can swivel his hips like nobodies business. If I can look that good playing tambourine I'll feel like I've made it in life.


----------



## Surlysomething

Such a great song.

Still Believe in Love - Jacksoul


RIP, Haydain


----------



## Yakatori

^I like the retro-style, particularly with just about that amount of wink. 




LeoGibson said:


> "_... I can't get into any of his 'hits'.._"


So-frustrated because I can't find a longer version of this.




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "_I've been listening to this for the passed couple of weeks...._"


That guy's ok, although my main point of reference (for him) is that insurance-commercial. But it's difficult for me to get past all of the hats and scarves and bandannas and (on-stage) push-ups. Why does it seems like every new, young artist who's inspired by more traditional rock-music is somehow compelled to convey this as much through some sort of not-so-elaborate-and-yet-just-as-ridiculous-for-it get-up? I mean, when it's done sort of tongue-in-cheek I find that I don't mind it as much, but in most places I'm seeing it these days it's without any sense of irony. Who's to blame for this, Springsteen? 

View attachment Springsteen.jpg


----------



## deanbpm

Can't stop listening to this one at the mo.

The Passions - I'm In Love With A German Film Star


----------



## Mordecai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_SYFx92-QM


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Wire-The 15th


----------



## deanbpm

That whole album is ace. Love Pete and Pete.


----------



## Mordecai

deanbpm said:


> That whole album is ace. Love Pete and Pete.



Pete and Pete Reunion

I am seriously looking at my options to attend this once in a life time event.


----------



## Surlysomething

Warm and rainy today...


Far Away Eyes - Rolling Stones


----------



## MattB

On a Who kick lately...


----------



## Librarygirl

Alex Party, Don't Give Me Your Life!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-1d_PQrLmQ

Catchy and fun and makes me think of summer


----------



## biglynch

King Charles - bam bam
super happy fun stuffs!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxwWDw8Q2hA


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> King Charles - bam bam
> super happy fun stuffs!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxwWDw8Q2hA



His whole EP Mississippi Isabel is really good. It's super sad but upbeat. Goodshit.


----------



## LeoGibson

Master Of Disaster - John Hiatt


----------



## Undine

"Steps in Sand" by Rocking Horse Winner

Such a nice, dreamy song...


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Morphine-Thursday


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

The Louvin Brothers-Satan's Jeweled Crown







pretty awesome album


----------



## Yakatori

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "_I want to look like this guy when I play tambourine. He can swivel his hips like nobodies business. If I can look that good playing tambourine I'll feel like I've made it in life._"


The bass player is sort of distracting. But, putting that aside, I could get into this, musically speaking... Of course, that some of them aren't really trying so much to look "like musicians" makes it a bit more accessible for me.

Speaking of tambourines, what do you guys think of this video? What is it supposed to mean? The imagery: laser lights & fog; the choreography (that, sort of, dance she's doing in the begining...would you call that a towel-dance?)...the tuxedo-inspired outfit? It sort of reminds me of...not, so much, of being in a regular club, but...well, I won't go too far into it. 

And that hairstyle. That, I'm definitely into. Seriously. I like it on her. And, if my memory serves me correctly, there's at least one Dimmer who, I think, wears it pretty well.. But, then, I start to feel like I'm seeing it everywhere....like I'm gonna turn around and, all of a sudden, the pharmacist at Walgreens is rockin' the partially-shaved sides. And then the lady who does my mom's hair... The cat the across the street... Is this, like, the new "Rachel?"


----------



## Librarygirl

Katy Perry, Wide Awake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0BWlvnBmIE

Love it! Some real resonances for recent experiences myself + it is a cool song, great lyrics and a fantastic video. LOVE the way her younger self is in it and the bit where she punches the creepy guy as he thinks he can swan back in. Oh...And the topiary cat with the crazy eyes.


----------



## Surlysomething

Is She Really Going Out with Him? - Joe Jackson


----------



## chicken legs

Librarygirl said:


> Katy Perry, Wide Awake
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0BWlvnBmIE
> 
> Love it! Some real resonances for recent experiences myself + it is a cool song, great lyrics and a fantastic video. LOVE the way her younger self is in it and the bit where she punches the creepy guy as he thinks he can swan back in. Oh...And the topiary cat with the crazy eyes.



I love it too.


----------



## chicken legs

Lately when I'm chillaxin, I've been listening to artists from the Anjunadeep label...here is a promo of there latest compilation set...04 and I keep replaying stuff from Fragile State ...New Bassa, 600 bliss, seraya....and Bent...the everlasting blink, an ordinary day, magic love

When I rock out its been stuff like "She Wants Revenge":Tear you apart, True Romance or "Band of Skulls" Sweet Sour, The devil takes care of his own

So a lot of Uk based folks

got to add this one...Vincenzo get to know you


----------



## Surlysomething

I need some big sound today.

Big drums.

How Many More Times - Led Zeppelin

John Bonham, why yes, I think I will.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sex on Fire - Kings of Leon


----------



## LeoGibson

Rory Gallagher - A Million Miles Away


----------



## The Dark Lady

This song . . . ^_^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_N8skhI9s0


----------



## LeoGibson

Manic Street Preachers - You Stole The Sun From My Heart


----------



## Sasquatch!

LeoGibson said:


> Manic Street Preachers - You Stole The Sun From My Heart



HELL YEAH. Local boys, great song


----------



## LeoGibson

Hit them hips when you get 180, shake them grits let's make some Gravy... The Lost Trailers


----------



## LeoGibson

Little Feat - Willin'


----------



## topher38

http://youtu.be/5MnDQHevsdA

Moonshine Bandits, just like it.


----------



## MrBob

Another Manic Street Preachers song and the song that persuaded me to buy a guitar in the first place.

Motorcycle Emptiness...wrote it when they were 17, the bastards.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

X-Wild Gift


----------



## Surlysomething

The Beatles - Don't Let Me Down



:bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> The Beatles - Don't Let Me Down
> 
> 
> 
> :bow:



my dad used to sing this to my sister and I. He had the best rock'n'roll scream. 

You know how much I love my dad 

thanks for this.


----------



## Surlysomething

JT giving props to the master. I love this guy so hard!

Got To Give It Up


----------



## MrBob

Surlysomething said:


> The Beatles - Don't Let Me Down
> 
> 
> 
> :bow:



I covered that last week with my band....went down well.

Right now I've got bandwagonesque by Teenage Fanclub on and it's the best track of all, The Concept.

http://youtu.be/7JYH1pVbqpQ


----------



## chicken legs

This is my new theme song...The Killers _ Runaways


----------



## The Dark Lady

I've had the Stardust soundtrack stuck in my head all afternoon, just listening to it everywhere I went . . . I'm this track right now:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uXQAnoiaNE


----------



## Surlysomething

Some words of wisdom from my favourite artists, Steve Earle.

If you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Surlysomething

Do to Me - Trombone Shorty


Awwww...yeah.


----------



## BigJohn23

chicken legs said:


> This is my new theme song...The Killers _ Runaways



this song


----------



## biglynch

Blackalicious - Alphabet Aerobics 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivhDaViGPNo


----------



## Surlysomething

Billie Holiday still breaks my heart every time I hear her sing...


----------



## Surlysomething

Bowie - China Girl


----------



## biglynch

King Charles - The Brightest Lights ft. Mumford & Sons 
2 of my current top bands. Great track.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xqm0DrR0Oo


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Do to Me - Trombone Shorty
> 
> 
> Awwww...yeah.


*
LOVE ME SOME TROMBONE SHORTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

happy music......*


----------



## HDANGEL15

QUOTE=biglynch;1900781]King Charles - The Brightest Lights ft. Mumford & Sons 
2 of my current top bands. Great track.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xqm0DrR0Oo[/QUOTE]
*
MUMFORD & SONS ROCKS LIVE.....good times *

MUMFORD & SONS....THE CAVE


----------



## MrBob

A little bit of Black Crowes

Hard to handle


----------



## ODFFA

The song Tout Pour Toi always makes me happy. Has such great lyrics and the perfect combination of depth, fun and sexiness


----------



## Surlysomething

Don't Let it Bring Your Down - Neil Young


Heard this on the CBC the other morning. Can't get it out of my mind.


----------



## Surlysomething

And could this song be any more perfect? I think not.

I Believe in You - Neil Young


----------



## Surlysomething

Let's go in a different direction today.


Pistol Grip Pump - Rage Against the Machine.


----------



## Yakatori

ODFFA said:


> "_The song Tout Pour Toi always makes me happy. Has such great lyrics and the perfect combination of depth, fun and sexiness_"


It's not really my type of music, as far as being part of "a scene;" but I kind of like Lea Castel. I mean, what she does, I couldn't see myself doing-it; it's not what I would do; but I can appreciate it for what it is.


----------



## Librarygirl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxfpMGLMZ7Y&feature=related


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> Let's go in a different direction today.
> 
> 
> Pistol Grip Pump - Rage Against the Machine.



^^^^great cover


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ^^^^great cover[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, it totally is. Thanks for the head's up, WHR!


----------



## Surlysomething

Can't get this out of my head after watching the ending of Wall Street the other night.

This Must Be the Place (Naive Melody) - Talking Heads


----------



## MrBob

A great song from the best Stones album, Let it Bleed.

You can't always get what you want


----------



## Surlysomething

Sometimes you really need a little Fleetwood M with your morning coffee. 

Say You Love Me


----------



## MrBob

Today I showed my Dad how to use an iPod. I also rammed it full of great music for him. I found this one lurking in my Itunes library, a classic.

Young Man Blues - The Who (Live at Leeds)


----------



## LeoGibson

Baby Please Don't Go - Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## Surlysomething

I can't get enough of this song.

LP - Into the Wild

The chick sounds so much like Neko Case it's incredible.


----------



## biglynch

ok this will not be many peeps cup of tea but i like it...

Knife Party - 'Bonfire'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-IWRmpefzE

it sounds like Optimus Prime having an orgasm. Good times!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

biglynch said:


> ok this will not be many peeps cup of tea but i like it...
> 
> Knife Party - 'Bonfire'
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-IWRmpefzE
> 
> it sounds like Optimus Prime having an orgasm. Good times!



This is what I imagine all meth addicts hear in their heads daily haha I can dig it though.


----------



## biglynch

WhiteHotRazor said:


> This is what I imagine all meth addicts hear in their heads daily haha I can dig it though.



damn even I could'nt handle it 24/7. If that its true though then they must really love meth! 

Begs the question are they an addict or just dedicated.


----------



## MrBob

What happens when the greatest living guitarist in the world does a gig with The Black Crowes?

Heartbreaker


----------



## Surlysomething

Do yourself a favour and listen to this. Maybe for the millionth time, maybe for the first. Well worth it any way you look at it.

The light is different today and I feel fall around the corner.

Moondance - Van Morrison


----------



## Surlysomething

Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## Surlysomething

And guess what?

NPR is streaming the whole new album from: 

The Avett Brothers - The Carpenter.


Good way to start your Thursday morning. :bow:


----------



## DigitalAsh

M. Ward

One of the most underrated musicians ever!


----------



## Surlysomething

New Van Morrison.

The man gets better and better. A perfect song for a close to the end of summer gorgeous day.

Open the Door to Your Heart


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh yeah, she's all that...


Nicotina - Big Sugar


----------



## TwilightStarr

One of the Boys - Jana Kramer


----------



## Sasquatch!

Listening to some ZZTop!

Pearl Necklace? NOOOOOOoooo!


----------



## Surlysomething

This song always gets me pumped. Must be a Dazed & Confused thing.

Slow Ride - Foghat


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> This song always gets me pumped. Must be a Dazed & Confused thing.
> 
> Slow Ride - Foghat



That's the thing I love about high school girls. I get older, they stay the same age....

Party at the moon tower. Alright, alright, alright.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> That's the thing I love about high school girls. I get older, they stay the same age....
> 
> Party at the moon tower. Alright, alright, alright.




Haha. Wooderson.

Wooderson: Say, man, you got a joint? 
Mitch: No, not on me, man. 
Wooderson: It'd be a lot cooler if you diid.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Wooderson.
> 
> Wooderson: Say, man, you got a joint?
> Mitch: No, not on me, man.
> Wooderson: It'd be a lot cooler if you diid.



Nice, that would have been my next Wooderson quote! 

I might play football for you next year, but Im never signing that paper. - Randall "Pink" Floyd


----------



## Surlysomething

I love this movie so much.

Fuckion O'Bannion. "Man, I hate that guy, he's a jerk."





LeoGibson said:


> Nice, that would have been my next Wooderson quote!
> 
> I might play football for you next year, but Im never signing that paper. - Randall "Pink" Floyd


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Wooderson.
> 
> Wooderson: Say, man, you got a joint?
> Mitch: No, not on me, man.
> Wooderson: It'd be a lot cooler if you diid.



I was at the pub the other day and ran into someone I hadn't seen in about a year they asked me how I was doing and I replied "just gotta keep livin man, L-I-V-I-N" and they looked at me like a big idiot that couldn't spell.

I then remembered why I hadn't talked to this person for awhile.


----------



## Surlysomething

It saddens me when people aren't up on pop culture. Like it's more important that they help their kids with school work and run marathons and shit. Fuck them.

Haha.




WhiteHotRazor said:


> I was at the pub the other day and ran into someone I hadn't seen in about a year they asked me how I was doing and I replied "just gotta keep livin man, L-I-V-I-N" and they looked at me like a big idiot that couldn't spell.
> 
> I then remembered why I hadn't talked to this person for awhile.


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I was at the pub the other day and ran into someone I hadn't seen in about a year they asked me how I was doing and I replied "just gotta keep livin man, L-I-V-I-N" and they looked at me like a big idiot that couldn't spell.
> 
> I then remembered why I hadn't talked to this person for awhile.





Surlysomething said:


> It saddens me when people aren't up on pop culture. Like it's more important that they help their kids with school work and run marathons and shit. Fuck them.
> 
> Haha.



These last two posts had howling. Yeah, fuck those people. 

Air raid BITCHES!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Parker Posey was fucking brilliant. I wanted to slap that bitch so hard.

*LICK ME! All of you! *





LeoGibson said:


> These last two posts had howling. Yeah, fuck those people.
> 
> Air raid BITCHES!!!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

JJ DOOM - GUV'NOR


----------



## MrBob

The Vaccines added a Cardiff date to their tour...and I got tickets!

Vaccines - Post Breakup Sex


----------



## LeoGibson

One of my favorite movies ever!!

School's Out - Alice Cooper


----------



## freakyfred

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzN7kazWq_g


----------



## AkaJangles

Things I like to listen to on any given day: 

GDC - High Grade 

Truckfighters - Con of Man

Emancipator - Greenland

Red Fang - Wires

:bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething

Holy crap. This is playing on the radio right now and it brings back crazy memories of super-tight jeans, super low-cut tank tops, smoking, acting slutty, roller skating and running from the cops. Haha. Yes, I did see them live. Yes, I did get my hairspray confiscated by arena security, yes I did punch some idiot in the face to get off the floor. 


My hair isn't big enough anymore for this song. 

Livin' on a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## theronin23

TWO new albums came out today that I'm excited about. First, and most excited about (obviously) the INIMITABLE Amanda Fucking Palmer dropped her new album "Theatre Is Evil" today. Here's one of the singles, with a video directed by Tim Pope

 The Killing Type- Amanda Palmer and the Grand Theft Orchesta

ALSO, my 16 year old self is all excited because Hoobastank dropped "Fight Or Flight" today. 

 This Is Gonna Hurt- Hoobastank


----------



## AkaJangles

theronin23 said:


> The Killing Type- Amanda Palmer and the Grand Theft Orchesta



Had no idea she was releasing a new album. :doh: Must acquire this.


----------



## Surlysomething

Itunes is streaming the new The Killers album in it's entirety for free.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> Itunes is streaming the new The Killers album in it's entirety for free.


listening to it now on the ipad, sounds pretty good so far


----------



## Surlysomething

Is that a little dig that i'm Ipadless?

FO


Haha.



WhiteHotRazor said:


> listening to it now on the ipad, sounds pretty good so far


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> Is that a little dig that i'm Ipadless?
> 
> FO
> 
> 
> Haha.



yes it is haha


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> yes it is haha



You're an asshole. Hahahahaha.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> You're an asshole. Hahahahaha.



Imessage me and tell me more...oh wait


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Imessage me and tell me more...oh wait




Hahahahaha. 

View attachment 403441_10150833994912181_184843341_n.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Ok, this song is all up in my business this morning.


Reboot the Mission - The Wallflowers (fest. Mick Jones) (The Clash is all over this song)

I saw them back in the One Headlight days. Super stoked for this new album/new sound.


----------



## Surlysomething

I saw this cat on the eve of my 30th birthday. Good times.

Fight For Your Mind - Ben Harper


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Ok, this song is all up in my business this morning.
> 
> 
> Reboot the Mission - The Wallflowers (fest. Mick Jones) (The Clash is all over this song)
> 
> I saw them back in the One Headlight days. Super stoked for this new album/new sound.



I need to check this out. I don't dislike the Wallflowers, I can sing along to their hit, but not really into them, but the Clash connection has me interested. I dig the Clash in a big way.


----------



## Surlysomething

They're pretty mellow. But this song is just different as you can really hear the Clash influence. You can download it for free on their website too. 




LeoGibson said:


> I need to check this out. I don't dislike the Wallflowers, I can sing along to their hit, but not really into them, but the Clash connection has me interested. I dig the Clash in a big way.


----------



## hbighappy

Been listening to some 3 days grace old stuff new stuff Linkin Park Living things Album But especial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNv5g_9EliQ lost in the echo


----------



## MrBob

watching The Song Remains The Same...too many good songs to list!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I can't stop listening to this song on this album. I definitely get down to some air tambourine on this song. I get down hard.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*went to the Charm City Music Festival yesterday and saw **SOUTHERN CULTURE ON THE SKIDS*
*and after seeing this song performed too many times...I was one of the honeys on stage tossing chicken....
*

*ALL MIGHTY SENATORS* *a local true FUNK BAND*

*FLOGGING MOLLY* what's not to love about DRUNKEN IRISH BALLADS......
*
THE MAIN attraction was WEEZER....I left before that happened....my Friend Anne recovering from the stroke....couldn't take more...it was awesome*


----------



## TwilightStarr

Your Glasses - Maria Mena


----------



## LeoGibson

Let's get this week started off in a good way. A little funky and a lot of fun!

Boogie Shoes - K.C. and The Sunshine Band


----------



## MrBob

A nice bit of Libertines.

The Good Old Days


----------



## Surlysomething

I've never really listened to them before but i'm digging this song a lot. It hints at 90's U2 and some Radiohead.

Muse - Madness


----------



## Surlysomething

Exclaim is streaming the new Mother Mother album - The Sticks in it's entirety.

One of my favourite bands, ever! And they're local (and friends of friends). Check'em out.

(especially track 3, Let's Fall in Love  )


----------



## Surlysomething

Wu Tang Clan - Shaolin World


----------



## theronin23

Surlysomething said:


> Wu Tang Clan - Shaolin World


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. That's amazing.



theronin23 said:


>


----------



## Surlysomething

And for something completely different...and fucking amazing.


Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen (full album)


----------



## Surlysomething

I love this guy so much.

Ben Howard - Only Love


Happy Friday, bitches.


----------



## Surlysomething

Jon Spencer Blues Explosion are BACK.

If you want to rock your ass off, these are the guys that will get you there.
I've seen them live twice and it was RIDICULOUS.


Get Your Pants Off!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*to all you aspiring ukelele players* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mEqEe-PIC8


----------



## Surlysomething

Coldplay - A Rush of Blood to the Head


I was super into this album when it came out. I have a limited edition of it somewhere...
They were amazing in concert too.


----------



## Surlysomething

If I ever get married (haha) I totally want this played at my wedding.
Guys, if you want to get your girl all romantical..

After the Rain - Blue Rodeo 
(pure Canadiana, if you're into that sort of thing  )


----------



## hbighappy

Three Days Grace Chalk Outline off there new upcoming album Transit Of Venus
but basically all there songs one my fave bands 
http://youtu.be/8AKF-wfmNAI


----------



## ManBeef

Now that the illuminati are readying for the NWO and are raping the music industry with booshit, I have turned away from my AVERAGE listenings. I am into Foreign Beggars and Lykke Li now. FREE TUPAC!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

New Tegan and Sara. *dances around*

I love these girls so much. :wubu:


Closer


----------



## Surlysomething

And in case anyone is interested, Itunes is streaming the new Muse album The 2nd Law for free.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster

I've been addicted to gangam style.

Thank god that guy purged justin bieber from the world for a few days!


----------



## ManBeef

MillyLittleMonster said:


> I've been addicted to gangam style.
> 
> Thank god that guy purged justin bieber from the world for a few days!



DON'T BIEBER HATE I LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## hbighappy

MillyLittleMonster said:


> I've been addicted to gangam style.
> 
> Thank god that guy purged justin bieber from the world for a few days!



gangam is so funny if only I could dance like that :bow:


----------



## The Dark Lady

MillyLittleMonster said:


> I've been addicted to gangam style.
> 
> Thank god that guy purged justin bieber from the world for a few days!



Enjoy dis:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWtEFWKmRrM


----------



## Surlysomething

Feel Like Funkin' it UP! - Rebirth Brass Band

Treme - Sountrack


Good luck trying NOT to shake your ass!


----------



## biglynch

love you Mr B.
Please enjoy peeps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2iP5Si-Ho&feature=relmfu


----------



## LeoGibson

I don't care about the age difference, the gray hair, none of it. For me, this is the woman that makes all other of my crushes pale by comparison. Her voice gets me every time. Plus she was Gram Parson's muse. What could be cooler than that?

Emmylou Harris - Love Hurts


----------



## hbighappy

biglynch said:


> love you Mr B.
> Please enjoy peeps
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2iP5Si-Ho&feature=relmfu


 funny stuff


----------



## hbighappy

LeoGibson said:


> I don't care about the age difference, the gray hair, none of it. For me, this is the woman that makes all other of my crushes pale by comparison. Her voice gets me every time. Plus she was Gram Parson's muse. What could be cooler than that?
> 
> Emmylou Harris - Love Hurts



good stuff


----------



## hbighappy

Johnny Cash all his stuff one the greatest I walk the line, Folsom Prison,Ring of Fire.Hurt ya i like The NiN version also but I think Cash just version best http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ahHWROn8M0

some psychedelic rock I like to medicate to Mamas and the papas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P3XnCV6mFw
Rolling stones paint it black
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1zBG2TEjn4
Doors http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1zBG2TEjn4


more later


----------



## Surlysomething

New No Doubt

Push and Shove


These guys always put me in a good mood.


----------



## MrBob

Jake Bugg - Lightning Bolt

And I've got a ticket for his gig in February, should be a good one.


----------



## Surlysomething

Baby, Baby, Baby - TLC

Clubbing with my girls....good memories. This song is 20 years old now. FML.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'm Back, Back In The New York Groove. Yes I'm Back, Back In The New York Groove!


----------



## Surlysomething

Drove to work this morning while this played on my Ipod.
The sun was just coming up all magenta and orange. 
Happy October.

Harvest Moon - Neil Young


----------



## Stroker Ace

Fortune Hunter by the Firm.... Paul Rogers and Jimmy Page project from mid 80's. pretty damn good!


----------



## Surlysomething

The New Yorker is streaming the whole new album by Iris Dement. You know, if you're into that sort of thing. 


Sing the Delta


----------



## Surlysomething

I had the complete and total honour of seeing Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan sing at the glorious Orpheum Theatre, he passed not too long after. It was life-changing musically for me.

Face of Love - Nusrat + Eddie Vedder (Dead Man Walking soundtrack)


----------



## hbighappy

SlipKnot a fave for years but I just love 
Snuff such deep song sings to my soul if you have loved b4 then you will understand 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJXEerT4TCk&list=FLYXafVZQOykyO00sHEdWuIg&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Surlysomething

Rock out, with your cock out!


The Jean Genie - David Bowie


----------



## Surlysomething

Can't get enough of this young man and was a bit heartbroken when I found out he just played a show here and I didn't know. Sad clown.

Old Pine - Ben Howard


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Rock out, with your cock out!
> 
> 
> The Jean Genie - David Bowie



I'll see your Jean Genie and raise you one Moonage Daydream. I love Mick Ronson's lead guitar work on this live version, especially the outro solo to end the song.


----------



## freakyfred

I am really digging the theme for Skyfall.


----------



## Surlysomething

Muse - Panic Station


I think this song is fierce. :bow:


----------



## Goreki

I've been enjoying the entire Purity Ring album, Shrines, but I cannot stop listening to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjC-hznTwMA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Hoooly fuck.


----------



## Surlysomething

Turn it on, Turn it up, Turn me loose - Dwight Yoakam


I saw this cat back in the day. It was AMAZING.
Feeling a little country this morning.

Coffee?


----------



## Anjula

SOMETHING TOTALLY AWESOME, you won't understand a word, but in this vid you can see my city, get to know some rappers and it's totally awesome song in general. It's called 3city vision 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY3EdNDRu48


----------



## samuraiscott

Whitesnake full album from 1987

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwVxGjrGuA4&feature=related


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bleed Bitch - Incursion 502


----------



## Surlysomething

New Stones. Freakin' loving it!

Doom and Gloom

_*Doom And Gloom* marks the first time that Mick Jagger, Keith Richards, Charlie Watts and Ronnie Wood have been in the studio together for seven years. Taken from the forthcoming album GRRR!, *Doom And Gloom *was recorded in Paris and produced by longtime Rolling Stones producer Don Was, who has worked with the band on five previous albums (Voodoo Lounge/ Stripped/ Bridges To Babylon/ Live Licks/ A Bigger Bang), with the radio mix produced by Jeff Bhasker._

I'm looking at you, LeoGibson!


----------



## samuraiscott

Surlysomething said:


> New Stones. Freakin' loving it!
> 
> Doom and Gloom
> 
> _*Doom And Gloom* marks the first time that Mick Jagger, Keith Richards, Charlie Watts and Ronnie Wood have been in the studio together for seven years. Taken from the forthcoming album GRRR!, *Doom And Gloom *was recorded in Paris and produced by longtime Rolling Stones producer Don Was, who has worked with the band on five previous albums (Voodoo Lounge/ Stripped/ Bridges To Babylon/ Live Licks/ A Bigger Bang), with the radio mix produced by Jeff Bhasker._
> 
> I'm looking at you, LeoGibson!



I am not a huge Stones fan, but I am posting this on FB. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Surlysomething

Not bad for a bunch of crazy senior citizens. Haha.



samuraiscott said:


> I am not a huge Stones fan, but I am posting this on FB. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> New Stones. Freakin' loving it!
> 
> Doom and Gloom
> 
> _*Doom And Gloom* marks the first time that Mick Jagger, Keith Richards, Charlie Watts and Ronnie Wood have been in the studio together for seven years. Taken from the forthcoming album GRRR!, *Doom And Gloom *was recorded in Paris and produced by longtime Rolling Stones producer Don Was, who has worked with the band on five previous albums (Voodoo Lounge/ Stripped/ Bridges To Babylon/ Live Licks/ A Bigger Bang), with the radio mix produced by Jeff Bhasker._
> 
> I'm looking at you, LeoGibson!



Seems you know my taste. 

I been diggin' on this for a couple of days now. If they do a whole album with this down and dirty feel and attitude, I'll be the happiest li'l Stones fan around. 

First ZZ Top and their return to 70's form with La Futura, and now this. I'm in grungy blues/rock heaven right about now.


----------



## Surlysomething

I hope it's just as good too. Mick sounds so great! 





LeoGibson said:


> Seems you know my taste.
> 
> I been diggin' on this for a couple of days now. If they do a whole album with this down and dirty feel and attitude, I'll be the happiest li'l Stones fan around.
> 
> First ZZ Top and their return to 70's form with La Futura, and now this. I'm in grungy blues/rock heaven right about now.


----------



## The Dark Lady

All of these, but mostly Groucho's part:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8hk9pUtVwA


----------



## dharmabean

Horace Wimp - ELO

Been stuck in my head for days now; so much in fact I've been dreaming about it.:doh:


----------



## LeoGibson

This one came on the XM the other day and I got a kick out of it. I hadn't heard it in years, and there is no way this song would ever fly in today's PC climate.

Rod Hart - C.B. Savage


----------



## Surlysomething

Romance in the Dark - Dinah Washington

What a voice...


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Romance in the Dark - Dinah Washington
> 
> What a voice...



Beautiful. Where are these women that can sing without relying on verbal acrobatics as a crutch? You know the ones like this that could sing a song and actually make you *feel* everything they are singing about. I know there are some good ones out there, but they are a lot fewer these days.


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's one that most have heard a thousand times, but probably not this version. This is the studio version of Turn The Page by Bob Seger. I think the studio version really sells the song better than the more well known, I think recorded live version that is generally released on all the newer cd's and gets the radio airplay.


----------



## Surlysomething

I was listening to Galaxie last night, the Jazz classics channel when it came on. It was raining and dark and as soon as I heard her voice my heart just broke.

You're right, there are only a handful that make you "feel". :eat2:




LeoGibson said:


> Beautiful. Where are these women that can sing without relying on verbal acrobatics as a crutch? You know the ones like this that could sing a song and actually make you *feel* everything they are singing about. I know there are some good ones out there, but they are a lot fewer these days.


----------



## Surlysomething

Some straight up crazy 90's goodness.


Ween - Chocolate and Cheese


----------



## dharmabean

Surlysomething said:


> Some straight up crazy 90's goodness.
> 
> 
> Ween - Chocolate and Cheese



I fecking love you!


----------



## hbighappy

Staind Its Been A While

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q182kWAhiM&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLYXafVZQOykyO00sHEdWuIg


----------



## Surlysomething

Foreigner - Urgent 


I used to roller skate the SHIT out of this song. Haha
I had custom skates. 

Damn, I miss my teens a lot sometimes. Skin tight everything, big hair, too much cleavage.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bleeding Heart Theory - Straight Line Stitch


----------



## samuraiscott

Surlysomething said:


> Foreigner - Urgent
> 
> 
> I used to roller skate the SHIT out of this song. Haha
> I had custom skates.
> 
> Damn, I miss my teens a lot sometimes. Skin tight everything, big hair, too much cleavage.



LOVE this song and band.


----------



## samuraiscott

hbighappy said:


> Staind Its Been A While
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q182kWAhiM&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLYXafVZQOykyO00sHEdWuIg




LOVE LOVE this song!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm thinking that today has Trip-Hop written all over it.

+ I love Rdio soooooo much.


----------



## biglynch

the new Muse album is the best album of the year by far peeps. Go listen guys.


----------



## MrBob

Stone Roses - Love Spreads

Epic bit of Lead Guitar work from Squire.


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's a fairly new band I just heard recently, Hozay, you might know them, they are in that indie hipster music scene out of Williamsburg, but I try not to hold that against them 

Anyways, they do funk and soul very proud no matter if they are hipsters or not.

The Gold Magnolias - I Feel A Change


----------



## Surlysomething

They're lovely, R. Thanks for sharing! 

Perfect for this cold, Canadian morning.






LeoGibson said:


> Here's a fairly new band I just heard recently, Hozay, you might know them, they are in that indie hipster music scene out of Williamsburg, but I try not to hold that against them
> 
> Anyways, they do funk and soul very proud no matter if they are hipsters or not.
> 
> The Gold Magnolias - I Feel A Change


----------



## Surlysomething

Try to not fall in love with this girl.

Lake Street Dive - I Want You Back


----------



## samuraiscott

Slash's Snakepit~Meanbone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avLRqD478xo


----------



## lynn

Apes & Androids came up on my playlist today, that was nice to hear again: 
http://www.playlist.com/search/apes androids/songs#a/r_03/WrA/


----------



## bremerton

biglynch said:


> the new Muse album is the best album of the year by far peeps. Go listen guys.



so many people i know hate muse and that's ridiculous! :doh:


----------



## bremerton

have fun getting this out of your head


----------



## TwilightStarr

It will rain - Bruno Mars


----------



## biglynch

bremerton said:


> so many people i know hate muse and that's ridiculous! :doh:



yeah its one of those things, when bands do well over a number of years i guess people just dislike them for the hell of it...bad times.


----------



## Surlysomething

My City Was Gone - Pretenders


:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Yesterdays - GNR

In the way back machine....where are my smokes?


----------



## Melian

DEEPAH!

This is old, but I just watching the "no homo in Uganda" video again and thought of it. Hm...have I posted this before?  There are too many good songs involving poo.


ETA: this one is great, too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On3etueeGIg&feature=related


----------



## Surlysomething

Black Swan - Thom Yorke


From the album The Eraser. Amazing stuff.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Last song I heard while I was in the shower just now was

Sexy and I know it by LMFAO

It never fails that if I hear song while in the shower I will start shaking it like I am white girl wasted!


----------



## Surlysomething

Coffee and a little shakin'.....move your ass, it's Friday!

Love this song.


I'm Shakin' - Jack White


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Ugh It's to early ... Time for a little wake up music

BOBAFLEX


----------



## Surlysomething

One of the best pop albums EVER.


Matthew Sweet - Girlfriend


----------



## Surlysomething

Beastie Boys - Flute Loop


kickin' it old school

:bow:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Having a Bobaflex kinda day! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBBcqWOFC-Q&feature=related


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

TwilightStarr said:


> Having a Bobaflex kinda day!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBBcqWOFC-Q&feature=related




Good one! +1

Little wind down music REHAB


----------



## TwilightStarr

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Good one! +1
> 
> Little wind down music REHAB



+1 to you for some Rehab!! Been listening to that song for YEARS!!!


----------



## samuraiscott

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ITAYFMVgEM


----------



## Tad

I've got this stuck in my head today: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCUdRUjeM-c

The date has something to do with it, but really any day is good for a song that rhymes 'chocolate chips' with 'zombie apocalypse.'


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Hey it's Halloween after all.


----------



## Surlysomething

Misunderstanding - Genesis


There must be some misunderstanding
There must be some kind of mistake....


----------



## Surlysomething

Baby, Baby, Baby - Aretha Franklin


One of a kind.


----------



## LeoGibson

Something To Talk About - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## LeoGibson

The Stones covering Waylon, the best thing I have seen in like forever. No, it is not a typo either.

Bob Wills Is Still The King - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Surlysomething

What a find! Thanks for sharing, R. 



LeoGibson said:


> The Stones covering Waylon, the best thing I have seen in like forever. No, it is not a typo either.
> 
> Bob Wills Is Still The King - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Anesthesia


----------



## Surlysomething

Cruised to work listening to a little RATM this morning. Seemed appropriate.


----------



## Melian

Saw a zombie a few minutes ago that looked like Peter Murphy, and now I've got Cuts You Up stuck in my head.

Part of this song sounds like the Termina theme in one reality of Chrono Cross, so now I want to play that game.

What my husband will hear later: "Hey, I saw a zombie that looked like Peter Murphy and it made me want to play Chrono Cross."

His reaction:


----------



## Surlysomething

Ain't To Proud To Beg - The Temptations


I need Motown to get me through my days and feel less stabby. Lord know I love a good stabbing.


----------



## f0nzw0rth

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6vnM9I7HIo

This song has been stuck in my head for weeks!!!
I can only hope to pas along my Joy/Misery!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Cruised to work listening to a little RATM this morning. Seemed appropriate.



Good election day music. Here's another good one from Tom Morello sans the rest of RATM. Good stuff.

Black Spartacus Heart Attack Machine


----------



## Surlysomething

I was so pumped yesterday! 


I'm feeling a bit mellower today, but happy.


Out on the Weekend - Neil Young




LeoGibson said:


> Good election day music. Here's another good one from Tom Morello sans the rest of RATM. Good stuff.
> 
> Black Spartacus Heart Attack Machine


----------



## warwagon86

Some easy listening for anyone wanting to chill out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ov6USLXwGA&feature=related


----------



## Surlysomething

A local radio station plays this song a lot and I really like it.
I don't know anything about the band at all. But the song grooves me.

Mr. Hurricane - Beast


----------



## Surlysomething

Springsteen kinda day..


Janey Don's You Lose Heart


----------



## Surlysomething

And the day changes...
One of the best live shows i've ever seen. Maynard :bow: .

Undertow - Tool (full album)


----------



## LeoGibson

Another new one from The Rolling Stones

One More Shot


----------



## The Dark Lady

My November theme:

Stiff Kittens -- Blaqk Audio


----------



## biglynch

today will be cold with long intervals of |Seasick Steve.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a33sB3ck28A&feature=related


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> today will be cold with long intervals of |Seasick Steve.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a33sB3ck28A&feature=related



I just recently found out about this guy. I like what he does a lot. I wonder how a guy like him fell through the cracks for so long?

Here's one from former Drive By Trucker Jason Isbell, Codeine


----------



## LeoGibson

A somewhat overlooked track from Byrds frontman Roger McGuinn and Tom Petty

King Of The Hill


----------



## Surlysomething

INXS - Kick


----------



## Surlysomething

Abbey Road - Beatles


Grey clouds.
Day after a long weekend.
Love lost.


----------



## LeoGibson

Deguello Motel - Roger Alan Wade


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Pet Shop Boys - Heart


----------



## MrBob

Still in a Vaccines mood.


----------



## Surlysomething

Domino - Van Morrison


----------



## JenFromOC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaEmQJG2HHU

I know it's country music....but the song is awesome.


----------



## Kazak

Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## Kazak

Moonshine Bandits-For The Outlaws

Aaron Lewis-Country Boy


Hank Williams Jr-Country Boy Can Survive


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Testament / Souls of Black

Pantera / Walk


----------



## Surlysomething

This morning needs a little old school NIN.


Pretty Hate Machine


----------



## MRdobolina

kind of a tradition between me and my boys .. hit the strip club before thanksgiving .. getting myself ratchet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI0gk2KJeho


----------



## Surlysomething

I didn't go to the show (booo) but apparently Springsteen played for over three hours last night at Rogers Arena in Vancouver.

Three songs in and the Boss is surfing the crowd like a kid. The man is 63. THIS is how it's done. Fuck that emo shit. Haha. 

View attachment 7612983.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

Surlysomething said:


> I didn't go to the show (booo) but apparently Springsteen played for over three hours last night at Rogers Arena in Vancouver.
> 
> Three songs in and the Boss is surfing the crowd like a kid. The man is 63. THIS is how it's done. Fuck that emo shit. Haha.



Springsteen is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Surlysomething

I saw him once but it was a stripped down acoustic show. (AMAZING).

I just love to see how much joy the man has and brings. 




Sasquatch! said:


> Springsteen is so fucking awesome.


----------



## MrBob

Here, have some Muddy Waters


----------



## Surlysomething

Sad Eyes - Springsteen

kills me every time


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Falling asleep have to crank it up The Ace of Spades / Motorhead


----------



## MRdobolina

love sosa - chief keef


----------



## MRdobolina

effing problem


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

MEGADETH / A Tout Le Monde This is the version with Cristina Scabbia.


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Best Part - Paul McDonald & Nikki Reed


----------



## MrBob

It's time....to get the Led out!

Note to the guitarists on the board, if you've ever fancied trying alternative tunings this is a great song to learn the _DADGAD_ tuning on and also uses an exotic time signature which takes getting used to, feels like you're chasing your own tail. Piece of pish to play though.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Steve Vai / For the Love of God


----------



## djudex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17ncjryCCss


----------



## LeoGibson

Cracker - Teen Angst


----------



## The Dark Lady

It's December 1st!!! YAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY
Sing a Song of Gladness and Cheer!


----------



## Surlysomething

Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead


Saw these guys live back in the day...I was so close I could have touched Thom Yorke. Heaven.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Lately:

-Eluveitie & Korpiklaani (Cold weather puts me in a folk-metal mood.)
-Kansas
-Oingo Boingo, Devo, other New Wave stuff

-I dug up my old high school i-pod and it's a time capsule: Fall Out Boy, Panic at the Disco, Evanescence.

And lastly...Ke$ha's new album. I'm...I'm sorry. I actually like her. *hides*


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Company Christmas luncheon today so...
RUN-DMC / Christmas In Hollis


----------



## b1gcody

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M79KsXmsvec

I've been listening to way to much reggae music lately. Also good for relaxing.


----------



## Surlysomething

RIP Dave Brubeck

Legend

Take Five (1966)


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Death in June - Peaceful Snow


----------



## Kazak

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Lately:
> 
> -I dug up my old high school i-pod and it's a time capsule: Fall Out Boy, Panic at the Disco, Evanescence.



haha when I was in high school i-pods were called walkman and the "memory card" was called a cassette tape.


----------



## bobduhh

I've been into Knife Party and Feed Me as of late.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

It is that time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1zamKoUREI

This version is kind of cool too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XEzeE9sCfo


----------



## MrBob

You Fucking Love It


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

MrBob said:


> You Fucking Love It



Haha! Like two weeks ago I was listening to this song over and over again. I made a playlist that has them on it as well as The Libertines, The Strokes, The Kooks, Babyshambles, The Flaming Lips, The Magnetic Fields, and some other stuff. Gonna go listen to that now.


----------



## LeoGibson

Windfall - Son Volt


----------



## MrBob

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Haha! Like two weeks ago I was listening to this song over and over again. I made a playlist that has them on it as well as The Libertines, The Strokes, The Kooks, Babyshambles, The Flaming Lips, The Magnetic Fields, and some other stuff. Gonna go listen to that now.



That's a pretty good list!


----------



## MrBob

*doublepost*


----------



## MrBob

Well just come back from a practice with the band as I've got a gig on christmas, a christmas party for the local hospital staff and as we're going to be in a room packed out with very drunk nurses we've made the set as frisky as possible with new additions such as Prince...and this :-

You can leave your hat on


----------



## Surlysomething

Souvenir - OMD


----------



## Surlysomething

Some mellow Christmas music.

In the Morning - Jack Johnson


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

The Cruxshadows / Winterborn


----------



## SilverShoes

Not exactlly Chirstmassy, but that's what is in the playlist of my car any season: Emir Kusturica and the no smoking orchestra)) especially "life is a miracle" soundtrack)


----------



## cakeboy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

U2 / Pride (In The Name Of Love)


----------



## biglynch

I know it wont be everyones bag but please do give it a listen.
*Dance With The Devil - Immortal Technique
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qggxTtnKTMo


----------



## hbighappy

cakeboy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes



lol seen this on tv the other night was like wtf funny song and video


----------



## SilverShoes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL_4qh6on1E&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BSFVNuYU184n5D_tRtVrrS&index=6


----------



## Surlysomething

Amazing.

Ella Fitzgerald - Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas


----------



## SilverShoes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HzXYY7VjUY

Cinderellas dancing 
She is holding a ball
Cinderellas dancing 
Cinderellas drunk.
She had too much champagne
Trying
To entertain the guests
The foreign ambassadors she thinks
Are up to invade her lands.
What she doesnt realize is that
Her lands are not worth a dime,
Widowed queens are not that hard to find.
Cinderellas dancing to the 90s pop and staff
Cinderellas wanting all of them to disintegrate.

Widowed queens budget is very tough
Cinderellas back to pumpkin patch and turf
Fairy godmother has fumbled with the genes:
Every tenth of pumpkins turns into a Jeep.
That is how the queen keeps running it so far
Selling at the country fair the chances of the drive.
Cinderellas saying bye and smiling in the end
Cinderella wanting all them to go to hell
Cinderellas crying alone through the night
Cinderella wishing 
She could have some hope to find 
Happiness is very rare and doesnt last too long
Cinderellas dancing to the tango in her head ... 


this is not a translation of the song, this is .. i don't know what this is )))


----------



## Surlysomething

Pixies - Wave of Mutilation: Best of


So flippin' good.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Been waking up with this song playing in my head for the past week. Not really sure why, but it makes me feel good about the impending day.

Derezzed  The Glitch Mob Remix


----------



## MrBob

If feels weird that this came out 8 years ago. Time has flown...should have been the biggest band in Britain...but the singer's a prick....ho hum.

Golden Touch


----------



## TwilightStarr

Red Light Special - TLC


Love my 90's music playlist on iTunes


----------



## Sasquatch!

Octagonal Child improv by Reggie and Beardyman

BRILLIANT.


----------



## Creepy

Lately it's been Big Mon and Cinderella.

_"People made the music - and the music made them free."_ :wubu:


----------



## Mordecai

I've been listening to Company Flow's "Funcrusher Plus". It still holds up!


----------



## Cobra Verde

NIN's cover of "Physical (You're So)"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0Pf-TBJFis

I have a hard time imagining that the Adam Ant original sounds anything like this (don't tell me if it does, I don't actually care).

Man, I haven't heard this in an eternity. Suddenly I'm reminded of being 16 and humping anything that was bolted down. 
TMI? Not enough 'I' if anything!


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> NIN's cover of "Physical (You're So)"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0Pf-TBJFis
> 
> I have a hard time imagining that the Adam Ant original sounds anything like this (don't tell me if it does, I don't actually care).
> 
> Man, I haven't heard this in an eternity. Suddenly I'm reminded of being 16 and humping anything that was bolted down.
> TMI? Not enough 'I' if anything!



More 'I'!!!

And I'm tempted to tell you about the original....let's be cryptic and say that it is similar in style to other NIN covers of Adam Ant songs.


----------



## Surlysomething

This Old Heart of Mine (Is Weak for You) - Isley Brothers


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Omnitica / Dubwoofer Substep


----------



## deanbpm

Feist Inside and Out

Sexy


----------



## Pearfectssbhm

The Drums-I don't know how to love
Passion pit
The walkmen
The cure
Minus the bear
Portugal the man
Etc....


----------



## Cobra Verde

Melian said:


> More 'I'!!!
> 
> And I'm tempted to tell you about the original....let's be cryptic and say that it is similar in style to other NIN covers of Adam Ant songs.



You just did the same thing I told you not to! You're so not getting any sordid tales of defiled schooldesks and armchairs!


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> You just did the same thing I told you not to! You're so not getting any sordid tales of defiled schooldesks and armchairs!



Meh. I've got a fantastic imagination


----------



## Cobra Verde

*mutters*




In celebration of _Sandinista!_ finally arriving in the mail this evening (a mixed blessing some would say, but I'll be the judge of that):

Police On My Back

If you click make sure your speakers are turned up loud.




P.S. When my city's mayor appeared on the late, endlessly-lamented WFNX he picked this song to be played. How fucking awesome is that?


----------



## TwilightStarr

Reach - Twisted Method


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Purity Ring's latest offering is, hands-down, the best offering from the 2012 music release scene.

Pinback's latest is a close second.

It was a good year for somewhat unpopular music.


----------



## Surlysomething

Such a bloody good album.

Happy Friday, party people!


You Stole My Money Honey - Stereophonics


----------



## bigpapi4u

luther vandross-never too much


----------



## The Dark Lady

Tried out my new iShower thing I got for christmans, & I swear to gawd, I've never felt as sexy in the shower as when this song came blasting out of the speaker. One minute I'm just washing my hair going "la la la i am so pretty la la la," the next I'm bending over a piano in pearls surrounded by glitter & nightclub smoke. I really like my new ishower thingy!

A Guy What Takes His Time -- Burlesque


----------



## scorpioinco

The XX, Massive attack, Deadbolt and The Matadors, just to name a few.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hopelessly Devoted to You - Olivia Newton John
(Grease Soundtrack)


Listening to this OST is totally making my whole morning and throwing me hard into the wayback machine. I wanted to be her soooo bad. Haha.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I heard a muzak version of ABBA's "Dancing Queen" playing in McDonald's today.

Because the original was just too intense?


----------



## Surlysomething

Long Time Gone - Dixie Chicks


These girls need to get out there again. 

I've seen them a few times. The last time we had AMAZING seats. Right behind their husbands and kids and a row over from a very famous NHL'er. It was an blast and my voice was shot by the end of the night.


I think, I think, I think....the rest is long time gone...


----------



## MrBob

God knows why but I've had this song stuck in my head for 48hours. Time to exorcise this demon!

Plastic Bertrand


----------



## Surlysomething

Fool to Cry - Tegan & Sara


The twins covering a Stones classic for the Girls soundtrack.

:wubu:


----------



## Cobra Verde

I'm starting to think that Joy Division may not have been the most apt name for that band.



Discuss.


----------



## LeoGibson

The Whistler - The White Buffalo


----------



## Surlysomething

You Really Got a Hold of Me - She & Him


----------



## ODFFA

Standing on the shore - Cara Dillon


----------



## LeoGibson

I just can't get enough of this guy's voice and songwriting. I listen over and over to his songs. My newest music obsession.

Wish It Was True - The White Buffalo


----------



## Mordecai

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm starting to think that Joy Division may not have been the most apt name for that band.
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss.



Originally named Warsaw (Bowie refrenece) and considering they took it from a book (the name of a comfort girl Nazi unit), it was appropriate. Later on, a couple of members admitted they were interested in fascism.


----------



## ODFFA

Hellfire - Mango Groove


----------



## Surlysomething

A local singer/songwriter that I can't get enough of.

This song goes straight to my heart.


Haunted by Love - Dominique Fricot


----------



## ODFFA

Surlysomething said:


> A local singer/songwriter that I can't get enough of.
> 
> This song goes straight to my heart.
> 
> 
> Haunted by Love - Dominique Fricot



It's beautiful, Surly. Don't know what's in the water over there, but you guys have got yourselves some _singers_


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm glad you like it!


They have a radio contest here called the Peak Performance Project that pulls a lot of amazing artists out of the woodwork.




ODFFA said:


> It's beautiful, Surly. Don't know what's in the water over there, but you guys have got yourselves some _singers_


----------



## Surlysomething

Can't get enough music into my head these days.

Jayhawks - Rainy Day Music


This one's for you, LeoGibson.


----------



## Yakatori

LeoGibson said:


> Cross posted from the lounge, but definitely worth it.
> You Ain't Alone-Alabama Shakes


These guys will be on Saturday Night Live next week. Quite a break for them, right?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Can't get enough music into my head these days.
> 
> Jayhawks - Rainy Day Music
> 
> 
> This one's for you, LeoGibson.



Nice! 

Funny you should post this, as I think I said before, for some reason The Jayhawks are one of those bands I'm of two minds on. Sometimes I really dig them and sometimes not so much. Wilco are like that for me too. But the last couple weeks I have been on a Jayhawks kick! 



Yakatori said:


> These guys will be on Saturday Night Live next week. Quite a break for them, right?



Yep! While not as influential as it once was for breaking new bands and being a tastemaker, SNL is still huge for a young group like this. I hope they kill it and America falls in love with them and that talented singer of theirs.


----------



## Surlysomething

That happens for me with genres specifically. Sometimes I won't listen to "country" or "alt country" for months and then I can't get enough. I'm on a country + disco kick right now. Why? Who knows. Haha! 

Good thing we have so much to choose from, eh? 




LeoGibson said:


> Nice!
> 
> Funny you should post this, as I think I said before, for some reason The Jayhawks are one of those bands I'm of two minds on. Sometimes I really dig them and sometimes not do much. Wilco are like that for me too. But the last couple weeks I have been on a Jayhawks kick!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! While not as influential as it once was for breaking new bands and being a tastemaker, SNL is still huge for a young group like this. I hope they kill it and America falls in love with them and that talented singer of theirs.


----------



## Rojodi

Beat It ~ Michael Jackson


----------



## ODFFA

Maria Taylor - A Good Start


----------



## chicken legs

This rap song about the thrift shop makes me giggle every time I hear it. ... MACKLEMORE & RYAN LEWIS - THRIFT SHOP FEAT. WANZ (OFFICIAL VIDE


----------



## Surlysomething

Dead Disco - Metric

Can I be Emily Haines when I grow up? Please?


Happy Friday!


----------



## Surlysomething

Souvenir - OMD


:wubu:


----------



## SD007

Titanium (Cover) - Us


----------



## Surlysomething

This song just breaks me.

Don't You Remember - Adele


----------



## wildpies

In our talons- *The Bowerbirds*

great track, awesome video.


----------



## Surlysomething

It Must Have Been Love - Kathleen Edwards


She's Canada's darling girl...and this is a gorgeous cover.


----------



## Surlysomething

House Full of Empty Rooms - Kathleen Edwards


Can't get enough of our girl today..


----------



## cakeboy

Watch and listen : pure sonic magnificence.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mfnZULlex0


----------



## Surlysomething

OMG. This made my whole morning.

Hahahahaha.




cakeboy said:


> Watch and listen : pure sonic magnificence.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mfnZULlex0


----------



## cinnamitch

Surlysomething said:


> That happens for me with genres specifically. Sometimes I won't listen to "country" or "alt country" for months and then I can't get enough. I'm on a country + disco kick right now. Why? Who knows. Haha!
> 
> Good thing we have so much to choose from, eh?



Country/disco? hmm I wanna put on my-my-my-my boogie boots, and scoot with you.

Oh no not I, I will survive, even though she left with my best friend and dawg and left me alone in our doublewide trailer.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahaha.
 
No, more like Disco one minute, country the next.









cinnamitch said:


> Country/disco? hmm I wanna put on my-my-my-my boogie boots, and scoot with you.
> 
> Oh no not I, I will survive, even though she left with my best friend and dawg and left me alone in our doublewide trailer.


----------



## cakeboy

Surlysomething said:


> OMG. This made my whole morning.
> 
> Hahahahaha.



You just got sexed up! Bam!


----------



## SD007

(cross-post)
Daft Punk's new album is coming out soon!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qcDadaQjbvY

I've never been so excited!


----------



## Surlysomething

Puscifer - Bohemian Rhapsody "OG Mix"


Diggin' this so hard.


----------



## Surlysomething

Just a head's up that Itunes is streaming the new Bowie - The Next Day
for *free*.

Get on it, party people!


----------



## Surlysomething

The Four Seasons - Big Girls Don't Cry


You forget how catchy these oldies are sometimes.


----------



## Melian

These ladies are fucking awesome. 

Harp Twins - Final Fantasy Medley


----------



## chicken legs

I ran into this song today and thought, "I gotta have more cowbell!" **christopher walken style**

Nazareth....Hair of the dog


----------



## HDANGEL15

*THIS BLOWS MY MIND....how amazing it is, and what a huge part of my life it was...and that I never saw them LIVE...as much as I love going to see bands

*The Fab Faux Abbey Road Side 2 mostly on Vimeo


----------



## Surlysomething

Itunes is streaming the new JT - 20/20 Experience for free.

Love this boy so much!


----------



## Surlysomething

Without You - Natalie Maines


Happy to have something new from this pretty girl's voice.


----------



## Amaranthine

As much as I don't care about Jay-Z alone, I must admit he's fun for mash-ups. 

Chrono Trigger + Jay-Z: http://2mellomakes.bandcamp.com/album/chrono-jigga

Mostly I just love Gato's song. 

Jay-Z the Tank Engine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3nHLxX8W8g

I've listened to this more than is appropriate to admit.


----------



## reuben6380

Everything is better in 8=bit format! Maybe its because i grew up listening to 8-bit sound tracks on games, but I can listen to 8-bit remakes of just about any song for hours. And there is a surprising amount of it out there, i guess nerdy is trendy now? Regardless, it makes me happy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11yewfkUSQM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xp-CJF_LlQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIgI8IGkJ-E


----------



## cakeboy

You're welcome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU


----------



## sophie lou

I have just brought the first verve album off ebay it's a bitter sweet symphony is life


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Magic Numbers ..... lovely plus-size music!


----------



## ODFFA

ALB feat. The Shoes - Golden Chains
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4kMWsksmbs

Edit: I just watched the 'Jay-Z The Tank Engine' video :happy: Latest comment on it: "I have never been this happy" Haha! This, ummm, song just inspires confessions.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Better Than Me - Bobaflex

I miss them so much! Especially my Marty!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Burn Down the Mission - Elton John


Doesn't get better than this.
Amazing.


----------



## Surlysomething

Chilliwack - Greatest Hts



Love this when it's sunny out...long weekend. Good memories music for sure.


----------



## SD007

Beardyman! The most talented beatboxer in the world!


----------



## Surlysomething

Sometimes just the thought of Fleetwood Mac's Rumours bores me and then I randomly listen to it and i'm amazed again at how fabulous it is.

I Don't Want to Know


Wednesday, you're my bitch!


----------



## Surlysomething

Rockin' to some old Willie Nelson.

Good stuff...and well, it's getting close to Rodeo time around here so it seems appropriate.


Giddyup!


----------



## shessounusual

Here in the office today I am listening to David Bowie - The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust. <3 Um....yay!


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Today I am mostly listening to The Knife

This is their new track "Full of Fire". Brooding electronic madness. The video is pretty ace too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoH6k6eIUS4&feature=share&list=PLMS7pdngn2iHeK7CUxUY81Ez_b7elsHmO


----------



## big_lad27

Finally got the new Brotha Lynch Hung - Mannibalector album that I ordered last month. Listened to a few tracks so far and liking what I hear


----------



## Surlysomething

My gym jam.


Body Count - Justin Timberlake


----------



## Surlysomething

So yeah...this:

My God is the Sun - Queens of the Stone Age


:bow:


----------



## Rojodi

Sing along time now

"Always look on the bright side of life...."


----------



## cinnamitch

Oh Surlyyyyyy!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15rTwiEVBlE :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

LOVE HIM!!




cinnamitch said:


> Oh Surlyyyyyy!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15rTwiEVBlE :wubu:


----------



## big_lad27

Damian Marley Ft. Nas - Patience

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9VQye6P8k0


----------



## Surlysomething

Get some of this in your earholes, bitches!


Float On - Modest Mouse


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dub Side of the Moon - Time

This is one of my favorite Pink Floyd Tribute Albums, and this is my favorite song on this album. It's just fucking good.


----------



## big_lad27

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Dub Side of the Moon - Time
> 
> This is one of my favorite Pink Floyd Tribute Albums, and this is my favorite song on this album. It's just fucking good.



Huge Floyd fan and reggae nut, this was just awesome, I've been rocking this all morning


----------



## Surlysomething

I prefer the real thing, boys.

Pink Floyd - Pigs



Goin' out to my homie, Elgin.


----------



## big_lad27

Surlysomething said:


> I prefer the real thing, boys.
> 
> Pink Floyd - Pigs
> 
> 
> 
> Goin' out to my homie, Elgin.



Ah nothing will ever be better than the real Floyd I agree there


----------



## Surlysomething

Put some headphones on and trip out...it's just so good.





big_lad27 said:


> Ah nothing will ever be better than the real Floyd I agree there


----------



## big_lad27

Definitely as with most PF records, chill out music for sure


----------



## Surlysomething

I just switched to this..A Momentary Lapse of Reason


Lots of memories..





big_lad27 said:


> Definitely as with most PF records, chill out music for sure


----------



## big_lad27

I'm the same, reminds me of my childhood, my Father always had Pink Floyd playing in the house so it ended up being part of my life, then it was around 94' 95' he took me to the Pulse concert, that was one hell of an experience


----------



## Surlysomething

You have a good Dad. :bow:

This came out when I was 17 and my friends and I would listen to it on repeat driving around in the Mustang, getting into trouble, smoking way too many cigarettes...

Love it.





big_lad27 said:


> I'm the same, reminds me of my childhood, my Father always had Pink Floyd playing in the house so it ended up being part of my life, then it was around 94' 95' he took me to the Pulse concert, that was one hell of an experience


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

big_lad27 said:


> Huge Floyd fan and reggae nut, this was just awesome, I've been rocking this all morning



Yeah man, it's good stuff. The whole album is pretty good. Their interpretation of "money" with the water pipes and lighters at the beginning is awesome, instead of the changed and cash register. I already could just enjoy the original, this just adds a whole different level of chill to it.


----------



## Surlysomething

Daft Punk ft. Pharrell Williams - Get Lucky


So stoked for this release! May 21, 2013


----------



## Surlysomething

And this sweet remix.


:bow:





Surlysomething said:


> Daft Punk ft. Pharrell Williams - Get Lucky
> 
> 
> So stoked for this release! May 21, 2013


----------



## Surlysomething

And for something completely different..

The Band - Chest Fever

Can't get enough of this song lately...


----------



## Surlysomething

Neil Young - I Believe in You 

One of my favourite songs ever...


----------



## Surlysomething

Daft Punk - Get Lucky

Sooooo good and sexy. Damn.

I :wubu: Pharrell Williams so hard.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I Will Wait - Mumford & Sons


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Oh how I love this song: Blood For Blood - Ain't Like You


----------



## Yakatori

^Those guys are alright. I'm not really too into hard-core, as far as it being "a scene." But, in their own way, those guys are a bit bigger than the scene-itself. How apropos that WT had to stop touring just as they were really starting to...coalesce? Musically-speaking, that-is. That last album had a certain mass-appeal to it, and I don't mean that in any kind of negative-way. Just a bracing snapshot of life, especially during that time. 

Anyway, a favorite fan video that, I think, goes to show the global-reach of small (albeit v. influential) band from Boston.


----------



## Surlysomething

This is how I feel today.


Portishead - Dummy


----------



## LeoGibson

What's my motherfuckin' name?

Rosana - Wax


----------



## bigmac

Found some old Rolling Stones CDs at Goodwill of all places. Almost forgot what a good song _Sympathy for the Devil_ is.


----------



## SD007

My new favourite song! Breezeblocks - Alt J (&#8710
Cool video too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVeMiVU77wo


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> I prefer the real thing, boys.
> 
> Pink Floyd - Pigs
> 
> 
> 
> Goin' out to my homie, Elgin.




That's my girl hahaha 

PIGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh hiiiiiiiii!

Hahaha



WhiteHotRazor said:


> That's my girl hahaha
> 
> PIGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Somebody's Baby - Jackson Browne

I'm in the wayback machine today listening to all the songs of my teen years when tight jeans ruled and I realized that boobs = power.

+ Fast Times at Ridgemont High
I still picture Jennifer Jason Leigh with this song, every time!


----------



## Cobra Verde

bigmac said:


> Almost forgot what a good song _Sympathy for the Devil_ is.


How is that even possible?  Did you almost forget that orgasms and ice cream are good too?


----------



## Surlysomething

John Lennon/Yoko Ono - Double Fantasy


:bow:


----------



## The Fat Man

I've been on a Flaming Lips kick recently. Their new album is amaze.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Red Light Special - TLC

gotta love the 90's playlist!


----------



## Surlysomething

Happy 80th, Willie! 

Whiskey River


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

RIP Jeff Hanneman. 

Listening to some South Of Heaven


----------



## TwilightStarr

I Bruise Easily - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Librarygirl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfWDBJ_LeP0

Dido...End of Night.

Randomly discovered this on Spanish radio one sunny day this week and it really struck a chord and seemed appropriate 
Nothing like that serene feeling you've left the past behind and walked into a brand new shiny day.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

XM "50's on 5" was on a roll when driving around this afternoon. Within a few minutes of each other, they played _My Prayer_ by The Platters (Tony Williams delivers perhaps the best vocal performance in a pop recording), and _Mr. Blue_ by The Fleetwoods (a great melody, and one of the few songs that fits into my narrow signing range).


----------



## TwilightStarr

Weak - SWV


----------



## Surlysomething

This song just makes me happy.

Fishin' in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


It makes me miss my friends something fierce.


----------



## LeoGibson

I figured I'd post a link in this thread too since it gets a little more traffic. This is a trilogy I wrote that I was really pleased how it turned out since most of what I do is self-indulgent guitar wankery! 

So, if you like Alt-Country or tragic love stories, you might like this one. 

The Angel And The Outlaw


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Time Stand Still by Rush


----------



## Archetypus

Some quality tunes in this thread...

My humble contribution.

http://youtu.be/FMaXzRZw3Ok

http://youtu.be/1IYwClBX8bM

http://youtu.be/p4yJp4CLRL4

http://youtu.be/FqQye1KUiXM


----------



## Surlysomething

The Breeders - Last Splash


This albums was *HUGE* for me when it came out. :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Try to not shake your ass to this, fo' real!

Blurred Lines - Robin Thicke feat. Pharrell & T.I.


:bow:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The preview of "Random Access Memories" by Daft Punk. I think it's an good album so far. Can't wait til it comes out next week.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've been almost obsessively listening to a random assortment of the following for about two weeks now; 

Green Day
Offspring
Marilyn Manson
H.I.M
A.F.I


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Show by Girls Aloud


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Drunk On You by Luke Bryan


----------



## TwilightStarr

Lou Evil - Primer 55


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Frogs & Princes by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## LeoGibson

David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust


----------



## bigmac

Surlysomething said:


> The Breeders - Last Splash
> 
> 
> This albums was *HUGE* for me when it came out. :bow:




Yeah I liked them too. One of the many CDs my ex sold when I was working out of town.


----------



## Surlysomething

Rock out with your cock out, bitches!

NEW QOTSA!

... Like Clockwork


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Rock out with your cock out, bitches!
> 
> NEW QOTSA!
> 
> ... Like Clockwork



YES.
I am obsessed.


----------



## Surlysomething

Great minds... :bow:



Esther said:


> YES.
> I am obsessed.


----------



## CleverBomb

ClutchingIA19 said:


> The preview of "Random Access Memories" by Daft Punk. I think it's an good album so far. Can't wait til it comes out next week.


I agree. Good stuff.


----------



## Surlysomething

New *NIN* !!!!


Came Back Haunted


----------



## biglynch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX46e4GtlXM

Love this track!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I Am Warrior


----------



## Surlysomething

Calexico - Spiritoso


I think you might love this, LeoGibson.


----------



## biglynch

Surlysomething said:


> Calexico - Spiritoso
> 
> 
> I think you might love this, LeoGibson.



They are playing the saturday at glastonbury later this month. Should be good.


----------



## Surlysomething

Nice!

I love the vibe they bring. So chill.



biglynch said:


> They are playing the saturday at glastonbury later this month. Should be good.


----------



## Surlysomething

Beastie Boys - Check Your Head


Getting funky, baby!


RIP MCA


----------



## Surlysomething

I haven't listened to this album in forever, but what a gem.
So many memories attached to it..


Blue Rodeo - Diamond Mine


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sorrowing Man - City And Colour


----------



## Surlysomething

Love me some Dallas Green. :bow:



TwilightStarr said:


> Sorrowing Man - City And Colour


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pirate Bones by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Surlysomething

Bad Case of Love - B. B. King

You'll shake your ass...you won't be able to help it.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Thunderstruck by AC/DC


----------



## Surlysomething

Is there anyone out there?
Or am I walking alone?
When I turned around and found that you'd gone before
The first rain could fall

It seems every single time I was bleeding
Broken promises that never came true
Well it ain't so long before the dawn
When the sun is gone so are
Well, so are you

So what's it gonna take
To get you back in bed?
Gossip, drugs, and snakes
They're just our best fairweather friends (fairweather Friends)
Fairweather Friends (fairweather Friends)

One day when we're far away
From everything that hurts
Drink and screw is all we'll do
Every day

So what's it gonna take
To get you back in bed?
Gossip, drugs, and snakes
They're just our best fairweather friends (fairweather Friends)

And though the hour's late
Don't let 'em in your head (fairweather Friends)
Gonna pray for rain again and again
Fairweather Friends
Fairweather Friends (fairweather Friends)

Fair--I don't give a shit about 'em anyhow...

-QOTSA


----------



## Surlysomething

Love You Inside Out - Bee Gees



Don't judge. This is an amazing song and was covered by Feist.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Love You Inside Out - Bee Gees
> 
> 
> 
> Don't judge. This is an amazing song and was covered by Feist.



I won't judge. Besides, I know The Bee Gees, WTF is a Feist?


----------



## Surlysomething

Feist is an amazing Canadian singer/songwriter. 




LeoGibson said:


> I won't judge. Besides, I know The Bee Gees, WTF is a Feist?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Feist is an amazing Canadian singer/songwriter.



She is very talented. However, I'm so fed up with the d-bag hipster scene and the moody indie rock that goes hand in hand with it that I couldn't possibly give her a fair shake. I'll have to put her on the re-visit list when my contempt of all things hipster subsides. 

Aside: The freakin' Bee Gees still get time on my iPod rotation, as well as K.C. and the Sunshine Band and Chic!


----------



## biglynch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOg_8hCC4u4
Bobby Womack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnKmhOu0Gio
Sly & The Family Stone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Qi2m6NyUP0
Kenny Rogers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cogepHX5uTU
Public Enemy

I cant wait to see these legends this week.


----------



## Surlysomething

She's not really in that genre. But hey, life's short, listen to what you like. 




LeoGibson said:


> She is very talented. However, I'm so fed up with the d-bag hipster scene and the moody indie rock that goes hand in hand with it that I couldn't possibly give her a fair shake. I'll have to put her on the re-visit list when my contempt of all things hipster subsides.
> 
> Aside: The freakin' Bee Gees still get time on my iPod rotation, as well as K.C. and the Sunshine Band and Chic!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

With A Woman by The Darkness


----------



## Surlysomething

L. Zep - Physical Graffiti


Can't get enough today.


----------



## TwilightStarr

There's No "I" In Team - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## TwilightStarr

Shoes - Atmosphere


----------



## LeoGibson

Soul To Squeeze - RHCP


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Manifest Destiny by Zola Jesus


----------



## Surlysomething

Got to Give it UP! - Marvin Gaye


Share your summer time ass!


----------



## Amaranthine

For anyone who might like extraordinary metal: 

http://grooveshark.com/#!/album/The+Great+Maddening/3857835


----------



## SD007

Ratatat - Wildcat

Rrraaaow!


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> For anyone who might like extraordinary metal:
> 
> http://grooveshark.com/#!/album/The+Great+Maddening/3857835



Quality stuff! it put me then to mind of an album I have not listened to in years.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q69JNbvOJWU

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Beethoven's Last Night


----------



## Surlysomething

New *Franz Ferdinand *single - their new album comes out in August. Stoked!

Love Iluminaton


----------



## Rojodi

Walk the Dinosaur ~ Was Not Was


----------



## TwilightStarr

Not Over You - Gavin DeGraw


----------



## JulieD

LeoGibson said:


> Soul To Squeeze - RHCP



I love the Red Hot Chili Peppers...you should check this out, its my fav! :wubu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKOc2S1AkjE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JulieD

Right now im really digging In This Moment. Their entire album is bad ass...this song is one of the best. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXMfdpjnAHU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Move Your Feet by Junior Senior


----------



## MrSensible

(Disclaimer: I'll just assume most of you *won't* like this, as it falls into the "Norwegian black metal" area (I'm not even much of a fan, honestly, heh), and the video might be a bit graphic for you as well. Keep that in mind if you decide to watch this video.)

This is something I put together when I was really bored about 2 years ago, after listening to "Puritania" by Dimmu Borgir. Considering the grim content of the song, I started thinking it might go along well with the "Do the Evolution" video by Pearl Jam. I simply took the song, set it up side by side with video, and added subtitles to it (since the vocals can be difficult to understand.) I was shocked to see how, not only did the rhythms of each match most of the time, but also the theme of the song in general. I didn't even edit anything. I just started the video late, so that they would both finish at the same time, and this was the end result. 

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## TwilightStarr

Blood - In This Moment

Been listening to it on repeat the past couple days


----------



## Esther

Rediscovering this record for no particular reason

XXXO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfbQ5mHWkOs


----------



## Surlysomething

NPR is streaming the whole new Mayer Hawthorne.
Perfect timing for summer listening..

Where Does This Door Go


----------



## Surlysomething

Wilco covering Daft Punk's Get Lucky

Brilliant


----------



## TwilightStarr

Buzz Kill - Luke Bryan


----------



## Surlysomething

Hey 90's, I kind of miss you a lot sometimes.


The Lemonheads - It's a Shame About Ray


----------



## LeoGibson

I double dog dare not to grab another gear and pull your shades a little tighter and mash that gas and feel like a stone badass if you play this while driving!! 


cause you look just like a commie
And you might just be a member
Better get out of Denver

-Bob Seger


----------



## LeoGibson

My mood right now!!


Fuck Tha Police


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Leave Me Alone by The Veronicas


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hell's Bells - Cary Ann Hearst


----------



## Iannathedriveress

TwilightStarr said:


> Hell's Bells - Cary Ann Hearst



Is it an AC/DC cover?


----------



## TwilightStarr

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Is it an AC/DC cover?




Nope, but it's an AMAZING song!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqoSGphTA3Q


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Better by Regina Spektor


----------



## Surlysomething

Neil Young - Harvest 



:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Mick Jagger is 70 today. 
SEVENTY.


Sympathy for the Devil


:bow:


----------



## BigWheels

Newly discovered (for me):

Chanté Moore
Angela Winbush
Kenny Lattimore
Miki Howard
Keith Washington
Phyllis Hyman
Kelly Price

Something about the silky smooth beats & voice hitting just the right places. Other times it's Nickleback & 3 Doors Down, etc...


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Two fast-paced British pop tunes that are newly discovered for me: 

Squeeze _Pulling Mussels_ 
I like the music more than the lyrics. That chord change (Am Ab6+7 G6+7 - "...tiptoed feet...") is unforgettable, and the solo section is perfect. 
(I'm guessing I didn't hear it here in the USA before I had satellite radio, because of those lyrics), 

Lightning Seeds _Pure_ 
Not only are the beat and melody great, but the lyrics are just dreamy.
(I missed this one because so much of the music of 1990 was garbage, I was not listening to Top 40/chart hits radio).


----------



## TwilightStarr

Heart Like Mine - Miranda Lambert


----------



## Iannathedriveress

All The Time by Imaginary Cities


----------



## Melian

Can't get this out of my head: Paradise Lost - Small Town Boy


----------



## Iannathedriveress

At Transformation by The Tragically Hip


----------



## Ashley1985

"Strong" by Will Hoge. I love to watch the extended Chevy commercials with this playing.

Holly William's latest album, "The Highway," which came out months ago but I am still loving it. Modern country at its best.

Anything 1D ... Seriously ... I'm not kidding.


----------



## Ashley1985

TwilightStarr said:


> Heart Like Mine - Miranda Lambert



This is definitely an "oldie but goodie." I love her and I LOVE Pistol Annies ... check them out if you haven't yet.


----------



## wjn319

I generally like all different types of music. I would say the band that has most recently become something I can listen to over and over again is The Airborne Toxic Event. 

Their new album Such Hot Blood is just as great as their previous 2 albums, but my favorite 2 songs are Bride & Groom and Elizabeth. 

But as I said; the whole album is great.


----------



## Surlysomething

Diggin' it.


Right Place, Wrong Time - Dr. John


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ashley1985 said:


> This is definitely an "oldie but goodie." I love her and I LOVE Pistol Annies ... check them out if you haven't yet.



Oh yeah! Definitely love her & Pistol Annies!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Diggin' it.
> 
> 
> Right Place, Wrong Time - Dr. John



Nice, I haven't thought about Dr. John in a long time. Great song!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Inherited Scars - Sage Francis


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I Get It by Chevelle


----------



## Surlysomething

I Got You - Jack Johnson



Just love it...no particular reason.
Very summery. Breezy.


----------



## Esther

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0ATWVe2pdo

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Subway
This song makes me want to weep. This whole new record is amazing.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sex On Fire - Kings of Leon


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0ATWVe2pdo
> 
> Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Subway
> This song makes me want to weep. This whole new record is amazing.



is this the same album with the mosquito song?


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> is this the same album with the mosquito song?



Yep!! The whole record is really solid. Lots of strange lyrics, extreme highs and lows and Karen O's signature howling and screaming.


----------



## Amaranthine

Randomly in my head today: 

All is Well - Glint

Paradise Circus - Massive Attack

And a little metal to even things out: 

The Healing Process- Le Grand Guignol

Hypergeek - Devin Townsend


----------



## Rojodi

Y.M.C.A.

The Village People


----------



## TwilightStarr

18th Floor Balcony - Blue October


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Born In The USA by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## ODFFA

My favourite version of Hope On Fire by Vienna Teng.

^.^


----------



## Sasquatch!

TwilightStarr said:


> 18th Floor Balcony - Blue October



I love that song. :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Letters Don't Talk - Mary Lambert


I'm in awe. :wubu:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Scientist by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## ohiofa

Surlysomething said:


> Hey 90's, I kind of miss you a lot sometimes.
> 
> 
> The Lemonheads - It's a Shame About Ray



I miss the 90's too! Especially all things Grunge, but currently rediscovering gems like:

Motörhead's - Iron Fist.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sasquatch! said:


> I love that song. :wubu:



Me too! I have been obsessed with it for years! It's my favorite Blue October song


----------



## Surlysomething

New *NIN*

Hesitation Marks


:wubu::wubu::wubu:
:bow:


----------



## MattB

Right now I'm listening to Type O Negative do a cover of Black Sabbath. (The song...) There's a cool breeze coming through the window, and danged if I'm not thinking of Hallowe'en right now. Samhain...


----------



## Esther

This entire record is brilliant. If you haven't heard it yet, LISTEN TO IT.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSCY3RcQgzw


----------



## Surlysomething

Can't get enough of this lovely New Zealander girl. :wubu:

Lorde - The Love Club EP

Youtube link for you non Rdio's.


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Can't get enough of this lovely New Zealander girl. :wubu:
> 
> Lorde - The Love Club EP
> 
> Youtube link for you non Rdio's.



I've been obsessing over her too!


----------



## Surlysomething

She's amazing. I love it sooo much.


And 17. WTF. Wow.




Esther said:


> I've been obsessing over her too!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Wildest Moments - Jessie Ware


----------



## Sasquatch!

TwilightStarr said:


> Me too! I have been obsessed with it for years! It's my favorite Blue October song



Mine's probably "Into the Ocean".


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sasquatch! said:


> Mine's probably "Into the Ocean".



Yeah, that's a close 2nd favorite song for me.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Way down yonder in a hollow log
A red bird danced with a green bullfrog
Buckeye Jim, you can't go
Go weave & spin, you can't go
Buckeye Jim


----------



## TwilightStarr

Cups - Anna Kendrick

I know it's ridiculous but I like this song lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Engel by Rammstein


----------



## chicken legs

Surlysomething said:


> Can't get enough of this lovely New Zealander girl. :wubu:
> 
> Lorde - The Love Club EP
> 
> Youtube link for you non Rdio's.



Glad I checked the previous posts cause I'm loving Royals:happy:

Donna Summer's daughter is really good too in her duo Johnnyswim especially this one called Heartbeat 

ohhh and one more.. Jay Sean's Mars....yummmm..


----------



## Yakatori

"_Carmen_" - *Sido*

Hozay, be careful not get-in too deep....


----------



## Surlysomething

Isn't she amazing? Love it!



chicken legs said:


> Glad I checked the previous posts cause I'm loving Royals:happy:
> 
> Donna Summer's daughter is really good too in her duo Johnnyswim especially this one called Heartbeat
> 
> ohhh and one more.. Jay Sean's Mars....yummmm..


----------



## MrSensible

Well, this isn't music done by any well-known artist or anything, but it's an old gaming favorite of mine, re-done in a very interesting way (I just stumbled upon this rendition while looking for the original):

Donkey Kong Country - Aquatic Ambience Acapella  -- This guy does an amazing job harmonizing everything. And he's got a bad ass beard. 


Here's the original, for the sake of comparison. I prefer this one, but it's most likely a nostalgia thing.


----------



## Surlysomething

For all the broken hearted..and the Nick Drake fans.


Which Will - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Surlysomething

Perfect for this dreary Monday morning.


Pink Floyd - Animals


----------



## Iannathedriveress

If I Ever Feel Better by Phoenix


----------



## Surlysomething

A super-sexy song from the new Kings of Leon


Rock City!


Happy Hump Day!


----------



## AuntHen

cross post but whatever, the song is awesome!


Will you still love me when I'm no longer young and beautiful?
Will you still love me when I got nothing but my aching soul?
I know you will!
I know you will!
I know that you will!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9ud6nyKAAU


----------



## Jaybear420

I've been listening to My Bloody Valentine's new album, almost non-stop. Aside from that, there's a lot of Ladytron, Pixies, Nightmares On Wax, and various Drum&Bass artists.


----------



## Surlysomething

Her full release is finally out!!

Pure Heroine - Lorde


I love this girl so hard. :wubu:


----------



## biglynch

Otis time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-m7Mqddvas


----------



## spookytwigg

Mostly been listening to Siouxsie & the Banshees recently. Especially the Peep Show album.


----------



## Sasquatch!

biglynch said:


> Otis time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-m7Mqddvas



It's *always* Otis time.


----------



## Surlysomething

Still digging the new Kings of Leon - Mechanical Bull a lot. 


Seems the perfect sound to calm my scatterbrained Autumn mood.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sex On Fire - Kings of Leon


----------



## Surlysomething

Itunes is streaming the new Pearl Jam - Lightning Bolt for free!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Wake Me Up - Avicii


Seriously addicted to this song! :bow:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Enjoy The Silence by Depeche Mode


----------



## spookytwigg

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Enjoy The Silence by Depeche Mode


 Hell yes!

Today at work I managed to get 

Bad Blood by Bastille
&
The best of The Smiths

on the playlist at work. It always helps the day go better.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hold On - Emily Kinney & Tom Waits


----------



## Surlysomething

I Do Not Want What I Haven't Got - Sinead O'Connor


Amazing voice.


----------



## spookytwigg

So I snuck on a Rush best of at work... now my brain is just demanding all the Rush all the time. I'm totally cool with that.

Time for some Hemispheres!


----------



## Amaranthine

I've been on such an oldies kick. The 60s seem like they were far more fun. 

Babababababa baba...

*cue brass instruments*

Aaah.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

spookytwigg said:


> So I snuck on a Rush best of at work... now my brain is just demanding all the Rush all the time. I'm totally cool with that.
> 
> Time for some Hemispheres!



Rush FTW!!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Holy Grail by Jay-Z ft. Justin Timberlake


----------



## Surlysomething

Just Give Me A Reason - Pink


Something about this song...the piano? The pairing with Nate Ruess from Fun? I don't know..I just love it.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh snaaaaaaaaaap! 

New Luscious Jackson after 14 years! Streaming for free on NPR. I saw these badass broads back in the 90's and shook my ass hard. LOVE THEM. STOKED!

Magic Hour


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

what the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## spookytwigg

Ok... That was both terrifying and awesome.


----------



## ODFFA

Xa Bendingena Mama (aka, ridiculously African song - click at own risk)

This song just makes me feel better about life. It may or may not have inspired some shameless hip swinging too


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ambitionz Az A Ridah by 2pac


----------



## Surlysomething

NEW


Death Grips - Government Plates


:bow:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Get Lucky by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## lille

Disney music! Currently the Mulan soundtrack.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lille said:


> Disney music! Currently the Mulan soundtrack.



hahahahaha


----------



## spookytwigg

I'm currently listening to LOADS of Assemblage 23. On the slightly chilled out side of the EBM spectrum.


----------



## Surlysomething

I can't seem to get enough of the Beatles lately.


Abbey Road


----------



## snakebite

If you're only listening to macklemore's songs on the radio, you're missing out on a whole bunch of awesome..
white walls
See also Irish celebration, penis song, and wingz.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sleepsong by Bastille


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I've been obsessed with this band recently. I can't wait until they come to Seattle. 

Ghost - Genesis


----------



## MrSensible

I've been on a nostalgia trip back through the 90s for the past few days, and thanks to youtube's annoying habit monitoring -- which I normally have disabled, but sometimes comes in handy -- I keep finding stuff that I haven't thought of/heard in years.

Just to name a few:

R.E.M. - Losing my Religion

The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony

Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U


I also came across one of my favorite gems from the 80s:

Information Society - What's On Your Mind (Pure Energy)


Truly fun times in music history.


----------



## Surlysomething

_Honey, them hips is gone
That's alright, I clock 'em that way
Remind me of something James used to say
"I like 'em fat", "I like 'em proud"
"Ya gotta have a mother for me"
Now move your big ass 'round this way
So I can work on that zipper, baby
Tonight your a star and I'm the big dipper
_


Get Off - Prince


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Entre Nous by Rush


----------



## bremerton

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Sleepsong by Bastille



i love bastille!

currently listening to brand new, but i've gotten super into family of the year lately: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE9MDge0sOU


----------



## lille

Music of the Night from Phantom of the Opera, movie soundtrack version.


----------



## Surlysomething

Foreverly - Norah Jones and Billie Joe Armstrong

_
Foreverly is a collection of traditional songs, and is a reinterpretation of the 1958 album Songs Our Daddy Taught Us by The Everly Brothers_


Absolutely gorgeous. You'll love this one, LeoGibson!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Foreverly - Norah Jones and Billie Joe Armstrong
> 
> _
> Foreverly is a collection of traditional songs, and is a reinterpretation of the 1958 album Songs Our Daddy Taught Us by The Everly Brothers_
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous. You'll love this one, LeoGibson!



I will look forward later to giving them a listen. You had me at Norah Jones. I'm a big fan of her voice.


----------



## Surlysomething

Had to get some QOTSA in my earholes.


If I Had a Tail



:bow:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Speaking of some QOTSA. Here is one of my favorite by them...

Make it wit chu


----------



## Goreki

Lil BigginZ said:


> Speaking of some QOTSA. Here is one of my favorite by them...
> 
> Make it wit chu


Man I love that song!


----------



## Surlysomething

_Oh, its a fragile thing, this life we lead, if I think too much, I cant 
get over 
When by the graces, by which we live our lives with death over our 
shoulders 
Want you to know, that should I go, I always loved you, held you high above 
too 
I studied your face, the fear goes away. _


Pearl Jam - Sirens


:wubu:


----------



## spookytwigg

Surlysomething said:


> Had to get some QOTSA in my earholes.
> 
> 
> If I Had a Tail
> 
> 
> 
> :bow:


I love the new album, this is by far my favourite track on it.


----------



## ODFFA

I must confess, I have a penchant for good acoustic covers of popular songs. I almost always prefer them over the originals.

Bad Romance 

I Knew You Were Trouble :happy: (I wish this one came without the goofy intro talking though)


----------



## Lil BigginZ

ODFFA said:


> I must confess, I have a penchant for good acoustic covers of popular songs. I almost always prefer them over the originals.
> 
> Bad Romance
> 
> I Knew You Were Trouble :happy: (I wish this one came without the goofy intro talking though)



Same here! I love anything acoustic. 

Sexy and I know it - blows the original out of the water, and turns it into an enjoyable listen. 

Shinedown's acoustic cover of Simple Man - I don't think anything can beat the original, but this is a damn good cover. 

Gangnam Style - They killed it in a good way.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sober by Pink


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Laisse tomber les filles, The Weeknd - Montreal.


----------



## Surlysomething

Neil Young, Live at the Cellar Door

A mixture of solo material and Buffalo Springfield tunes, Live at the Cellar Door captures Young at his rawest and most vulnerable.

The album comes out Dec. 10, but you can listen to it here first.



If you're a fan this is a must listen to recording.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sex by The 1975


----------



## chrysophase2003

Sabaton

Five Finger Death Punch, Battle Beast, Northern Kings; anything loud and with a kinda 80s metal guitar thing going on.


----------



## Surlysomething

Black Dog (Live) - Heart

so freakin' badass!

:bow:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hail To The King by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Surlysomething

Zac Brown Band - The Grohl Sessions V1


so freakin' good


----------



## spookytwigg

I keep getting The Mercy Seat by Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds stuck in my head. I really love that song.


----------



## telstar

Lil BigginZ said:


> Same here! I love anything acoustic.
> 
> Sexy and I know it - blows the original out of the water, and turns it into an enjoyable listen.
> 
> Shinedown's acoustic cover of Simple Man - I don't think anything can beat the original, but this is a damn good cover.
> 
> Gangnam Style - They killed it in a good way.



I really am not too keen on anything acoustic, can't stand Olly Murs, I always find there's something vaguely douchy about playing acoustic guitars.

If it's not played through an amp I'm not interested. 

Absolutely loving Ska and Reggae Dub at the moment.


----------



## ODFFA

Pretty good christian song I interpret in entirely non-christian ways


----------



## Surlysomething

This bad boy is 70 today!

It's a miracle he made it this far..the dude has looked 70 for the last 40 years. 

View attachment download.jpg


----------



## lille

Roses - Seether


----------



## Goreki

I've been relistening to Korn's acoustic album lately and really enjoying it. Amy Lee makes a condescending but not unlistenable appearance, and Robert Smith does as well, his voice and John Davis' work really nicely together.
I'm starting to realise how lovely Korn songs would be as lullabies, actually.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stoned Out Of My Mind by Joss Stone


----------



## TwilightStarr

Trying To Find A Balance - Atmosphere


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Get Low by Lil Jon and The East Side Boyz ft. The Ying Yang Twins


----------



## LeoGibson

Wiggles And Ritalin - Reckless Kelly


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hate Me - Blue October


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Black black black black number one


----------



## Surlysomething

Beastie's - Ill Communication


:bow:


----------



## shy guy

Steven Wilson - Drive Home, five bucks to the person who knows who I'm talking about.


----------



## spookytwigg

The cures greatest hits has just gone into an offer at work meaning I can listen to it even more than I normally do. Everyone should listen to some cure stuff.


----------



## LeoGibson

Big Boss Man - Jimmy Reed


----------



## Rojodi

Prince ~ 1999


----------



## Surlysomething

Stereophonics - You Gotta Go There To Come Back

One of my fave albums. So good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oblivion by Bastille


----------



## TwilightStarr

February Seven - The Avett Brothers


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bright Red Violent Sex - Bobaflex


----------



## spookytwigg

Walking with strangers by the birthday massacre. Can enjoy this album in pretty much any mood.


----------



## Surlysomething

Good News For People Who Love Bad News - Modest Mouse

:bow:


----------



## ODFFA

Three gems from my favourite music DVD ever - The Corrs Unplugged

Only When I Sleep

Toss The Feathers (Instrumental)

Forgiven, Not Forgotten

Musicianship at its sexiest :happy:


----------



## MattB

Raveonettes- Blush


----------



## spookytwigg

Lard - The last temptation of Reid


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Feeling This by Blink 182


----------



## TwilightStarr

True Story!!


----------



## spookytwigg

TwilightStarr said:


> True Story!!



Yep, that picture pretty much says it all


----------



## TwilightStarr

Better Than Me - Bobaflex


----------



## Rojodi

Herb Alpert ~ This Guy's In Love With You


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Rojodi said:


> Herb Alpert ~ This Guy's In Love With You



Freakish coincidence - just heard XM 6 playing it earlier this evening.

Also played: Gerry and the Pacemakers - _I'll Be There_


----------



## Rojodi

RabbitScorpion said:


> Freakish coincidence - just heard XM 6 playing it earlier this evening.
> 
> Also played: Gerry and the Pacemakers - _I'll Be There_



One of two songs I'm allowed to sing without wife or progeny screaming for me to stop, the other _My Melody of Love_ by Bobby Vinton.

Ray Parker and Raydio ~ Jack and Jill


----------



## TwilightStarr

Adore You - Miley Cyrus

Can't stand her videos but I am obsessed with this song! I love it!


----------



## spookytwigg

Troublegum by Therapy? 20 years old this year.


----------



## Rojodi

Heart ~ Barracuda


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sweet Disposition by The Temper Trap


----------



## Rojodi

Give It All You Got ~ Chuck Mangione


----------



## spookytwigg

Judgement by vnv nation.


----------



## lille

All I Ask of You from Phantom of The Opera


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bulletproof - La Roux


----------



## biglynch

What many may not know about me is that I'm a bit of a country fan, it stems from my dads side of the family. So I currently find myself having a wonderful time relaxing on the sofa with a few beers listening to Charlie Rich , Chet Atkins, Bobby Gentry, Charlie Pride Kris Kristofferson and many others and I'm having a ruddy good time.


----------



## cinnamitch

Charley Pride is awesome!






biglynch said:


> What many may not know about me is that I'm a bit of a country fan, it stems from my dads side of the family. So I currently find myself having a wonderful time relaxing on the sofa with a few beers listening to Charlie Rich , Chet Atkins, Bobby Gentry, Charlie Pride Kris Kristofferson and many others and I'm having a ruddy good time.


----------



## Rojodi

Love You Inside Out ~ Bee Gees


----------



## Surlysomething

NPR is streaming the new Beck album Morning Phase for free.

"It's a sequel to Sea Change, the brooding 2002 record frequently mentioned as his masterpiece." 

Most people consider Sea Change his best release...i'm listening to the new one right now and it's beautiful.


----------



## Rojodi

Kool Moe Dee ~ Wild Wild West


----------



## IAmTheBlackWizards

Arch Enemy - Tyrants of the Rising Sun. Just an awesome concert, can't stop watching for even a minute. Send help?


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Woman with the Tattooed Hands - Atmosphere


----------



## LeoGibson

Proof that a good song is a good song even if stripped down from all production.

The Boss covering Lorde with Royals.


----------



## AuntHen

I miss Ben Orr soooo bad! *The Cars* late 70's stuff was just the best! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZhfFXEMMI4


----------



## LeoGibson

OD'd In Denver - Hank Jr.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks for this, R. He can kill any song...love it.

:bow:






LeoGibson said:


> Proof that a good song is a good song even if stripped down from all production.
> 
> The Boss covering Lorde with Royals.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Demons - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cold Hard Bitch by Jet


----------



## Amaranthine

A spectacular choice for procrastination dancing.

One of my favorite albums ever that I've probably already linked somewhere. And that cover! Sublime. There's so much more going on there than one might be inclined to notice...


----------



## Mordecai

Kinski - The Snowy Parts of Scandanavia (Live) - recordings do this band zero justice (and their recordings are fantastic). Live, it's nearly a religious experience. Loud, compelling, engrossing. I'm glad I finally saw Kinski in person.

The crowd ranged from noise aficionados, old school emos in argyle, shoegaze/post rock fans, punks - all jamming out. Great fun.


----------



## AuntHen

This band reminds me of one of my younger sisters so much! I haven't heard or thought the name "Toad the Wet Sprocket" in like forever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xejQogXzrPw


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Can't get over this guy's voice! It's so haunting, soft, delicate and powerful all at the same time.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Crazy Girl by Eli Young Band


----------



## lille

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Crazy Girl by Eli Young Band



Such a good song. They came to my school and I got a Crazy Girl T-shirt that I love.


----------



## Amaranthine

Way too smooth + catchy. The guy doesn't seem to...fit his music at all, but that's probably me being racist. I can't say he doesn't do it well.

It's nice how this song seems to blossom into more layers as it progresses. So energetic!

A little something different. It just sounds so bright and sunny, and somewhat elegantly sexual.


----------



## LeoGibson

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Crazy Girl by Eli Young Band



Fun fact#29

I play a little guitar, but mostly just to write my own songs, however this song is one of the few I know how to play by another artist.


----------



## Surlysomething

Duuuude...i'm so up in this right now.

One Way Out - Gregg Allman and The Zac Brown Band


:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

New Tokyo Police Club - streaming for free


----------



## lille

Because goofy pop music is one of the few things that makes laundry bearable, right now it's the soundtrack from the Josie and the Pussycats movie.


----------



## LeoGibson

Getting ready to go to the gym and getting a little pumped old school style.

Mother - Danzig


----------



## Yakatori

Surlysomething said:


> "_New Tokyo Police Club - streaming for free_"


I was listening to this last night. Sometimes, it takes me a few listens before I can really tell how much something speaks to me. This just hits you right away...



Amaranthine said:


> "_It's nice how this song seems to blossom into more layers as it progresses. So energetic!_"


I also tend think along the lines of (how you were describing before, in another post) really enjoying great albums, groups of songs that were very intentionally crafted as an entire play-list onto themselves. But, as much as a format of increasingly widely available digital media will tend to divide whole artists into just songs; you also have to take into account how, at the same time, it's becoming so much cheaper to produce & promote an original song through a really interesting or creative video of some real production value. Which, to me, better supports the whole idea of a concept album or, even more so, the telling of a whole story in an album in which each song works like a chapter. Thereby selling lots and lots of independently produced albums which would otherwise be so much less marketable not for that one really cool video on YouTube or Vimeo. 

Anyway, I really enjoyed this one. They're pretty cool. But, I'm just left wondering: Why are the political prisoners white? Is that somehow intended to make it more surreal than just 'too real,' to maybe soften-it a little? 




LeoGibson said:


> "_Proof that a good song is a good song even if stripped down from all production.
> 
> The Boss covering Lorde with Royals._"


There's no one thing I can point to that Springsteen's head & shoulders the very best at (singing, guitar-playing, fluency with other instruments, arrangement, song-writing, performance, connection with audience, political-savy, cultural awareness, ect..) But he's just so strong all round.

He's like a second Elvis. If the first Elvis could write (his own) songs like Bob Dylan. And hadn't fallen to the effects of drug abuse. 

If I were coaching someone who wanted to do something in music, be it professionally or as just a hobbyist or even some form of therapy, Springsteen is the example I would point to, the template, the blueprint for how to approach it. He just attacks it, persists. He's more than proven himself so many times over, reinvented himself different ways; but he's also totally exacting. 

The only thing that holds someone like him back is how high he's already set the bar. Like, some of his lesser work, if it'd just been released under someone else, like one of these American Idol people or someone like that; it probably would've been better received.

And so, Springsteen....cannot be out-Springsteened. But yet, people try:

_Smells Like Teen Spirit/Run Fast_ - *The Julie Ruin*


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Walker by Fitz and The Tantrums


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sober - Little Big Town


----------



## AuntHen

The feel of this song is soo my mood today! Plus, it's such a great one 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8Sph5ygk4U


----------



## lucca23v2

fat9276 said:


> The feel of this song is soo my mood today! Plus, it's such a great one
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8Sph5ygk4U



You know, now that you make that comment, I wonder, Did movies get soundtracks because we have always associated music with how we are feeling like a personal sound track to our lives. Or vice versa?

lol.. Maybe this should be a thread of it's own..


----------



## Surlysomething

If you ever feel like you're in the mood for some good downtempo

Back to Mine - Everything But the Girl

:bow:


----------



## Rojodi

"Modern Love" David Bowie


----------



## Surlysomething

Smooth Sailing - QOTSA


:bow:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Make Luv by Room 5


----------



## missyj1978

I wont Give Up- Jason Mraz


----------



## lucca23v2

I have been listening to a few things on repeat today.. 

Annabel - The Duhks, 
Wake me up- Avicii, 
All of me-John Legend, 
Say something-A Great Big World, 
Feels like Home - Chantal Kreviazuk,
Happy-Pharrell

I am a bit all over the place today.. well this week really.. that play list has been on all week.


----------



## LeoGibson

Drinking some and going for that slowed down chopped and screwed sound.

My Mind Went Blank - DJ Screw


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Yakatori said:


> I was listening to this last night. Sometimes, it takes me a few listens before I can really tell how much something speaks to me. This just hits you right away...
> 
> I also tend think along the lines of (how you were describing before, in another post) really enjoying great albums, groups of songs that were very intentionally crafted as an entire play-list onto themselves. But, as much as a format of increasingly widely available digital media will tend to divide whole artists into just songs; you also have to take into account how, at the same time, it's becoming so much cheaper to produce & promote an original song through a really interesting or creative video of some real production value. Which, to me, better supports the whole idea of a concept album or, even more so, the telling of a whole story in an album in which each song works like a chapter. Thereby selling lots and lots of independently produced albums which would otherwise be so much less marketable not for that one really cool video on YouTube or Vimeo.
> 
> Anyway, I really enjoyed this one. They're pretty cool. But, I'm just left wondering: Why are the political prisoners white? Is that somehow intended to make it more surreal than just 'too real,' to maybe soften-it a little?
> 
> 
> There's no one thing I can point to that Springsteen's head & shoulders the very best at (singing, guitar-playing, fluency with other instruments, arrangement, song-writing, performance, connection with audience, political-savy, cultural awareness, ect..) But he's just so strong all round.
> 
> He's like a second Elvis. If the first Elvis could write (his own) songs like Bob Dylan. And hadn't fallen to the effects of drug abuse.
> 
> If I were coaching someone who wanted to do something in music, be it professionally or as just a hobbyist or even some form of therapy, Springsteen is the example I would point to, the template, the blueprint for how to approach it. He just attacks it, persists. He's more than proven himself so many times over, reinvented himself different ways; but he's also totally exacting.
> 
> The only thing that holds someone like him back is how high he's already set the bar. Like, some of his lesser work, if it'd just been released under someone else, like one of these American Idol people or someone like that; it probably would've been better received.
> 
> And so, Springsteen....cannot be out-Springsteened. But yet, people try:
> 
> _Smells Like Teen Spirit/Run Fast_ - *The Julie Ruin*



The Boss cannot be out-Bossed lol.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Been listening to a lot of Dan le sac vs Scroobius Pip of late after going to see them live. Absolutely brilliant stuff. Particularly fell in love with this song

You Will See Me


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> Drinking some and going for that slowed down chopped and screwed sound.
> 
> My Mind Went Blank - DJ Screw



I didn't picture you as someone who listened to this kind of stuff... I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## LeoGibson

lucca23v2 said:


> I didn't picture you as someone who listened to this kind of stuff... I am pleasantly surprised.



Heh, I have the most schizophrenic iPod in history!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

lucca23v2 said:


> I didn't picture you as someone who listened to this kind of stuff... I am pleasantly surprised.




Haha i said the same thing, but Leo is from H-Town so.  we jam screw in texas mayne haha lol..


----------



## Missamanda

Had The Pretty Reckless - Go to Hell album on repeat for the past few days. 
Taylor Momsen and her raspy voice have become my new girl crush.


----------



## LeoGibson

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Haha i said the same thing, but Leo is from H-Town so.  we jam screw in texas mayne haha lol..



I go back even further with my underground H-town boyz. 

Like this.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> I go back even further with my underground H-town boyz.
> 
> Like this.




O yes! i love all my H-Town texas boys! i knew alot of them guys. Screwed Up Click, Yungsta, Fat Pat, Big Moe, E.S.G. all those guys. That's all we bang, i still listen to Screw man. Screwhead for life here. Grew up on it too, Geto Boys i love! Scarface is a beast.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Round In Love - Dwight & Nicole

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2E8rLJZIrI


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Who I Am by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Acapella- Karmin


i love this song, just love the beat and the vibe and swag of it haha lol.


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> Heh, I have the most schizophrenic iPod in history!



I doubt it. I think these days most people have an eclectic collection of muci. My player can go from country to frank sinatra, to jay-z to folk music to classical to top 40 to Salsa, merengue, to bollywood style music, then back to house, electronica, and the list goes on and on. I just love music! Sounds, and how notes come together or are arranged.. meshed together..

I find it all beautiful.. except for some rap. Aside from a few rap music, I really can't get into it.


----------



## Amaranthine

The saxophone is just really satisfying. I feel like I should do _something_ to this song, but I don't know what. 

The piano is really satisfying. But I don't feel like I should do much while listening. 

The...everything here is satisfying. I feel like I should do all the things. 

If you like prog-rock and vocal harmony. My computer auto-corrected prog-rock to...prig-rock. What a terrible genre. 

I don't usually watch music videos, but this one is interesting enough.


----------



## Post_Ironic

Yakatori said:


> There's no one thing I can point to that Springsteen's head & shoulders the very best at (singing, guitar-playing, fluency with other instruments, arrangement, song-writing, performance, connection with audience, political-savy, cultural awareness, ect..) But he's just so strong all round.
> 
> He's like a second Elvis. If the first Elvis could write (his own) songs like Bob Dylan. And hadn't fallen to the effects of drug abuse.
> 
> If I were coaching someone who wanted to do something in music, be it professionally or as just a hobbyist or even some form of therapy, Springsteen is the example I would point to, the template, the blueprint for how to approach it. He just attacks it, persists. He's more than proven himself so many times over, reinvented himself different ways; but he's also totally exacting.
> 
> The only thing that holds someone like him back is how high he's already set the bar. Like, some of his lesser work, if it'd just been released under someone else, like one of these American Idol people or someone like that; it probably would've been better received.
> 
> And so, Springsteen....cannot be out-Springsteened. But yet, people try:



I found a near-mint of Springsteen's debut LP _Greetings From Asbury Park, NJ_ a few weeks ago. I was so psyched. Not a scratch on the record. Songs like _Lost in the Flood_ and _It's Hard to be a Saint in the City_, magical. That has to be one of the best debut albums ever. It's still his best, especially lyrically, in my opinion.


----------



## Yakatori

There's even one along the lines of "_Post two_ (or three?) _of your favorite or what you think are the best two consecutive _(studio-only?)_ albums._"

For me, _Greetings From Asbury Park, NJ_ and _The Wild, the Innocent, & the E-Street Shuffle_ are probably among some of the better _1st &-2nd_ combinations out there. (Of course, adding _Born to Run_ also makes for a pretty good _1st_-_3rd_ as well.) As I mentioned up-thread, I'm much more of an album-guy than so dialed-in to one or another particular style of music.

So, in spite of how the two are very comparable in terms of style and overall quality; maybe that's why I tend to lean a bit more towards the later. The whole story, the context of it...his motivations at the time, getting all of those guys together. Even through the possibility of his realizing that it wasn't ultimately sustainable. It makes for kind of an interesting recipe.

I will also admit that, for me, at least some of the appeal in it has to do with how, like _Nebraska_ or _The Ghost of Tom Joad_, it's lost on such a good part of his audience. Of which I'm not so credible a participant. 



Amaranthine said:


> "_The saxophone is just really satisfying. I feel like I should do something to this song, but I don't know what._"


You know, just listening to it, there is particular type of setting that most immediately comes to mind. But, to say much more would give you all the wrong impression. As per the real focus of my attention, come-late afternoon. Weekdays.



Amaranthine said:


> "_The...everything here is satisfying. I feel like I should do all the things. _"


This is only one I really didn't like. I mean, I like some metal. I enjoy swing. I like -_the idea of_- being _experimental_ and _progressive_....but...this just sounds so intentionally busy? 



Also, for about a minute, the Catfish thread had me listing to a bunch of this guy's catalogue; just some fun, clever stuff:

_Short People_ - *Randy Newman*​


----------



## LeoGibson

Just because to day is that kind of day. Here's a triple shot to get it going!

Sweet Jane - The Velvet Underground

Personality Crisis - The New York Dolls

People Who Died - The Jim Carroll Band



Bonus Track: A Million Miles Away - The Plimsouls


----------



## Rojodi

"In Hollywood (Everybody Is a Star)"
The Village People


Yes, it's "Disco Rog" time!!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I Love L.A. by OMC


----------



## kilo riley

Look at his facial expression at 3:00. What a legend. :bow:

http://youtu.be/VATmgtmR5o4


----------



## LeoGibson

Here ya go HeavyDuty24. Since you got lve for them H-town boyz I thought you might like this original, and the cover that another Houston legend did of it.

25 Lighters

I Gotsta Get Paid


----------



## Post_Ironic

I just found an old King 45' of Charlie Feathers in a Vancouver record shop today. So amazing. _Can't Hardly Stand It_ and _Everybody's Lovin' My Baby._ It cost a pretty penny. $75. So worth it though. Playing and replaying it tonight after a good washing. Perfect sound.

Can't Hardly Stand It


----------



## Yakatori

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "_I hate when someone's validity as a musician contrasts with them as a person._"


Yeah, it's difficult for me as well. Makes we wonder if I just care too much. Because, at times, I get these feelings. Of that I _just know_ what a box of tools this guy & his friends must be. Yet, it's not quite enough to just outright resist his channeling of that Ray Davies type of quality:

_Ode to Viceroy_ - *Mac DeMarco*​


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Mad World by Tears For Fears


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I can't stop listening to Sun Kil Moon.

Melancholy music is perfect for breezy spring days


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Nothing In My Way by Keane


----------



## lucca23v2

ol' blue eyes..

Fly me to the moon
That's Life
I've got you under my skin
Summer Winds


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Post_Ironic said:


> I found a near-mint of Springsteen's debut LP _Greetings From Asbury Park, NJ_ a few weeks ago. I was so psyched. Not a scratch on the record. Songs like _Lost in the Flood_ and _It's Hard to be a Saint in the City_, magical. That has to be one of the best debut albums ever. It's still his best, especially lyrically, in my opinion.




There are SO many unreleased "scrapped" so to speak, Springsteen songs like "Cindy" and "Janey Needs A Shooter" that are so wonderful.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bottoms Up by Brantley Gilbert


----------



## mjbmxz

MGMT-Electric Feel

Funky song. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmZexg8sxyk


----------



## TwilightStarr

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Bottoms Up by Brantley Gilbert



Love this song! Plus he is super hot in the video!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Here ya go HeavyDuty24. Since you got lve for them H-town boyz I thought you might like this original, and the cover that another Houston legend did of it.
> 
> 25 Lighters
> 
> I Gotsta Get Paid




Love it mayne! lol those were my jams! had the album! we jammed that all day and night lol.


----------



## Rojodi

Parliament
Flash Light


----------



## TwilightStarr

Modern Man's Hustle - Atmosphere


----------



## Ninja Glutton

If you like punk, you owe it to yourself to check out The Menzingers.

Who knew Scranton, PA could produce such talent?

Well, other than Michael Scott & Co., of course.

:bow:


----------



## Yakatori

_Elevate_ - *Grandaddy*​
However, in this case, the song itself is only so-so. But the video certainly elevates it, as it were:

_Jed's Other Poem (Beautiful Ground)_ - *Grandaddy*​


----------



## Rojodi

Village People
Go West


----------



## BrokenCassette

Lately I've been obsessed with Sky Ferreira 's album 'Night time, My Time'. She's like early Madonna meets Lana del Rey which explains why I adore her


----------



## RentonBob

I've been listening to this song by Queens of the Stone Age a lot lately

I Sat by the Ocean


----------



## biglynch

Yakatori said:


> _Elevate_ - *Grandaddy*​
> However, in this case, the song itself is only so-so. But the video certainly elevates it, as it were:
> 
> _Jed's Other Poem (Beautiful Ground)_ - *Grandaddy*​



Wow, Grandaddy were quality, are they still performing or did they split?


----------



## TwilightStarr

Just A Fool - Christina Aguilera & Blake Shelton


----------



## Surlysomething

Chromeo killing it on Jimmy Kimmel last night.


----------



## Surlysomething

And for something completely different...


This Time - Dwight Yoakam

It's getting close to rodeo time around these parts...yes, we have one. Well, in the burbs where I grew up. Second largest in Canada. I tend to get the fever for some of my fave artists...

I saw Dwight twice..so badass.


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> And for something completely different...
> 
> 
> This Time - Dwight Yoakam
> 
> It's getting close to rodeo time around these parts...yes, we have one. Well, in the burbs where I grew up. Second largest in Canada. I tend to get the fever for some of my fave artists...
> 
> I saw Dwight twice..so badass.



lol.. I am a city girl.. always have been, but I like country music. I always have.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

It's a Johnny Cash kind of day.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

ZZ Top-Tres Hombres


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Electric Wizard-Dopethrone


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Special by Garbage


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Kvelertak-(Self titled)

No idea what these dudes are singing about but the whole album is a face melter


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Pretender by Foo Fighters


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

OM-Pilgrimage


----------



## lucca23v2

and just to annoy Whitehotrazor..

Eagles- Take it to the limit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7hmF_IX9Ic


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Haha. Hey I don't have to hear it.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Into the Ocean by Blue October


----------



## AuntHen

It's a Rush kind of day...

When I turned 30, I called into the classic rock station where I lived and asked them to play this for my birthday. They were more than happy to oblige 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdpMpfp-J_I


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Waves ( Robin Schulz Remix) by Mr Probz


----------



## ODFFA

.....And on a wonderfully ridiculous note:

Preach it, hombre!

Dem lyrics!

:happy:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Wild Horses - Mazzy Star


----------



## Ninja Glutton

TwilightStarr said:


> Wild Horses - Mazzy Star



Mazzy Star is such a beautiful singer/songwriter. I applaud this musical choice :bow:

As for me, Purity Ring has been in my car's stereo for the past 2 days.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Iron Maiden-piece of mind


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ninja Glutton said:


> Mazzy Star is such a beautiful singer/songwriter. I applaud this musical choice :bow:
> 
> As for me, Purity Ring has been in my car's stereo for the past 2 days.




Thanks  

I've never heard of Purity Ring :/ I shall check them out


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Me and Mary Jane by Black Stone Cherry


----------



## ODFFA

Enya, you had me at pizzicato :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Ben and Ellen Harper - Childhood Home

Ben Harper and his Mom and it's very, very lovely.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Since I slew the Jabberwocky today, I'm putting up my theme song & personal anthem of victory/triumph/domination:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0EVEXX9kpk
"Breath Of Life" -- Florence + the Machine


----------



## Surlysomething

I Believe in You - Neil Young


Just because.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Cherubs-blackhouse


----------



## Rojodi

Today it's sunny, high sky, temps in the low 80s...

Apropos....

"Lovely Day" Bill Withers


----------



## bayone

The busker-with-a-slide-whistle is back on the corner near my subway stop. Today he was playing "These Boots Are Made for Walking," which sounds as though it should be great, except he plays every note somewhere between a half and a quarter-tone flat.:doh:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Bongzilla-Gateway


----------



## Dromond

Mr. Blue Sky - Electric Light Orchestra

It's the first sunny day after days of rain. The song is very appropriate.


----------



## LeoGibson

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NPEj63d0jY]Look At Miss Ohio - Gillian Welch and David Rawlings[/ame]


----------



## RabbitScorpion

I was waiting in a car when I heard the radio playing _Unchain My Heart_ by Ray Charles. 

I'd heard it a thousand times before, but this time I noticed it is very well orchestrated and sung, has a beautiful and powerful middle eight, and has a jazzy feel without damaging the song's strong melody structure.


----------



## lille

I've got the 90's iTunes station on. Savage Garden - Truly Madly Deeply


----------



## Grundsau 11

Without months of delving all of the way back to 2009, perhaps someone might tell me whether anyone else has posted a kinda sorta Playlist for those who appreciate the female form as it is founds on Dimensions, in particular, as found in the music of the 1920s... to quote that line from "the Mikado","I've got a little list. . ."


----------



## lille

Jimmy Eat World - The Middle


----------



## LeoGibson

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968]Blondie - Call Me[/ame]


----------



## sara303066

Carry out - Justin Timberlake. Overt feedism in mainstream hiphop? Um yes!!

Also, I somehow associate these with how it feels to be a ffa
Flight Facilities - Crave you
Morgan Page - Body work


----------



## MRdobolina

The Outfield - Your Love http://youtu.be/4N1iwQxiHrs


----------



## MRdobolina

Evand Dando - Drug Buddy[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFeKYCEGSUw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFeKYCEGSUw[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm listening to a new release of remastered songs recorded by Aretha Franklin and it's unbelievably beautiful. I keep getting goosebumps. 

*"A Touch of her Voice"*

She's one of a kind.


:bow: 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

I love this...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIh2xe4jnpk&feature=kp"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIh2xe4jnpk&feature=kp[/ame]


----------



## MRdobolina

Gigantic - The Pixies
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJncHEZ3URs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJncHEZ3URs[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

I rocked some Pixies yesterday. Love them! 



MRdobolina said:


> Gigantic - The Pixies


----------



## Surlysomething

Stevie Wonder

Summer music for me at it's finest. It also had the power to change my mood.


----------



## Surlysomething

Passenger - Golden Leaves


:wubu:

_Do you remember how this first begun?
Teeth were white & our skin was young
Eyes as bright as the Spanish Sun
We had nothing we could hide

Now my dear we are two golden leaves
Clinging desperately to winter trees
Got up here like a pair of thieves
All the sirens blare outside

What's left to say when every words been spoken?
What's left to see when our eyes won't open?
What's left to do when we've lost all hope and
What's left to broke when our heart's are broken?_


----------



## Tad

Last day of Bluesfest, and the rain stopped and the sun came out, just in time to enjoy:

Said the Whale (Canadian alt-rock type band)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAyU_Fbr77Y[/ame]

Followed by Little Freddie King, who seems to be a sort of Yoda of the Blues
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W079kQaJc18[/ame]

All wrapped up by USS (Ubiquitous Synergy Seeker) who are just a non-stop party on stage, to go with infectiously upbeat (if lyrically bewildering) music. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdATpPUKeLw[/ame]

Just a really awesome evening of varied music. Perfect ending to the festival!


----------



## Rojodi

Weird Al Yankovic "Tacky"

Tacky


----------



## Surlysomething

So damn good.

Can't Nobody Love You - Solomon Burke


:bow:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Word Crimes by Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## spookytwigg

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Word Crimes by Weird Al Yankovic



Yep, I'm loving this track.


----------



## LeoGibson

This is IMO the best truck driving song ever written. It always takes me back to my early days of cross-country driving and the last few outlaws from the old era that taught me all about the life.

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNqv85coyTw]Willing - Little Feat[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

Haven't listened to this in foreverrrrrrrrrrr... fits my mood! 



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYikyYL0S00[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

I'm currently loving the new Manic Street Preachers album. It's like they decided to make their own version of "low".and it really works.


----------



## ODFFA

Found out one of my favourite artists has a new album out. This is my favourite song from it - musically. Pity the lyrics are a little heartbreaking to me right now.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xQsQPdDbIQ[/ame]


----------



## Sasquatch!

DELIVER US!

Big and powerful choirs! Such emotion!


----------



## lille

Girl in a Country Song - Maddie & Tae


----------



## MRdobolina

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdDHi5SSIlM[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

MRdobolina said:


> <vid>



Oh dear lord that's a tune. I've not heard that track in ages.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Open by Regina Spektor


----------



## Surlysomething

All My Love - Zeppelin


:bow:


----------



## spookytwigg

The punk festival is on in Blackpool this week so I've been listening to all sorts of cool stuff at work.


----------



## Rojodi

"Love You Inside Out" 
The Bee Gees


----------



## Rojodi

"Y.M.C.A"
The Village People

Come on, I know you know the words and dance!!


----------



## Saisha

Rojodi said:


> "Y.M.C.A"
> The Village People
> 
> Come on, I know you know the words and dance!!



Pictures or it never happened! 

Thunderstruck by Steve N' Seagulls

http://youtu.be/e4Ao-iNPPUc?list=UUCmfZuv1KR-WpKt6s-FJPmQ


----------



## Rojodi

Saisha said:


> Pictures or it never happened!
> 
> Thunderstruck by Steve N' Seagulls
> 
> http://youtu.be/e4Ao-iNPPUc?list=UUCmfZuv1KR-WpKt6s-FJPmQ



Let me put on some clothes first


"you Should Be Dancing"
Bee Gees


----------



## Rojodi

"You Can't Stop the Music"
The Village People


----------



## Surlysomething

Blue Streak Mama - Frazey Ford


Local Vancouver artist that plays in the band The Be Good Tanyas (alt-folk) as well. This song has such a cool vibe. Her new album Indian Ocean comes out October 14.


----------



## spookytwigg

Wasps by the red paintings


----------



## Surlysomething

Ryan Adams - When the Stars Go Blue

I'm listening to the Lost Highway 10th Anniversary release. It's badass.

:bow:


----------



## spookytwigg

YES

It's 20 years since the Holy Bible by the Manic Street Preachers was released. Still one of my favourite albums ever.

(NSFW lyrics by the way)


----------



## Rojodi

"Girls Just Want To Have Fun"
Cyndi Lauper


----------



## magodamilion

Anyone else excited for the new slipknot album coming soon?


----------



## Rojodi

"Secret Lovers"
Atlantic Starr


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Rain (Supa Dupa Fly) by Missy Elliott


----------



## Rojodi

"867-5309/Jenny"
Tommy Tutone


----------



## Rojodi

"Rebel Yell"
Billy Idol


----------



## spookytwigg

The queen is dead by the smiths just got me through a horrible time of trying to get a pigeon out of the shop (which we finally accomplished half an hour after we were supposed to close).


----------



## Surlysomething

Fool to Cry - Stones

This song hits me in the feelings.


It's one of those days where i'm extra special thankful for headphones too.
(and great music)


----------



## lille

Blue October - Not Broken Anymore
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH2WpV3Pl24"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH2WpV3Pl24[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Panic in Detroit by David Bowie


----------



## Rojodi

"Nobody"
Sylvia


----------



## spookytwigg

The hanging garden by the Cure 

(from my favourite of their albums)


----------



## Surlysomething

The CBC is steaming the new Robert Plant release, 
Lullaby and The Ceaseless Roar in it's entirety.

Loving it. Good holiday Monday morning coffee music.


:bow:


----------



## MsBrightside

Surlysomething said:


> The CBC is steaming the new Robert Plant release,
> Lullaby and The Ceaseless Roar in it's entirety.
> 
> Loving it. *Good holiday Monday morning coffee music*.
> 
> 
> :bow:


This comment made me think of another song performed by some street musicians in NC, which is aptly named "Caffeine":

http://youtu.be/nEmU3E8rras

I'm glad your day's gotten off to a good start and hope that the rest of it is just as good.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's awesome!

Have a good week yourself, lady!



MsBrightside said:


> This comment made me think of another song performed by some street musicians in NC, which is aptly named "Caffeine":
> 
> http://youtu.be/nEmU3E8rras
> 
> I'm glad your day's gotten off to a good start and hope that the rest of it is just as good.


----------



## Rojodi

"Poison Arrow"
ABC

listening to "Class of 1982" on IHeart. I loved the video for this song.


----------



## Rojodi

"Change" John Waite

Followed immediately by

"Subdivisions" Rush


----------



## spookytwigg

Rojodi said:


> "Subdivisions" Rush



Ooh, yeah I'm gonna have to whack that on later now.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I've been blasting the newest Skeletonwitch album all morning, I don't think my boss enjoys it. I don't enjoy 15 hrs days so I guess we're even.


----------



## spookytwigg

2014 is the year of the rhythm section!

2 of my favourite albums this year have been by bands with just a Bassist and drummer. Royal Bloods self titled debut is just fantastic and this week Death from above 1979 released their second album (10 years after their first) and its brilliant!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRUcUeySfLY]Little monster by Royal Blood[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfsXiRZvGi0]Right on, Frankenstein! by Death from above 1979[/ame]


----------



## MsBrightside

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I've been blasting the newest Skeletonwitch album all morning, I don't think my boss enjoys it. I don't enjoy 15 hrs days so I guess we're even.



I've never knowingly listened to a Skeletonwitch song, but this post reminded me of some guys that I worked with at a crappy job in high school, who would crank up Twisted Sister's_ We're Not Gonna Take It_ at closing time.  Or Dire Straits' _Money for Nothing_. Both of which are pretty good work protest songs, too, even if you don't happen to work at an appliance store. "We've got to move these refrigerators; we've got to move these color TeeVeeees."


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm somewhat obsessed with "Yacht Rock" right now.

Judge not, that ye be not judged.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

FuckMyLife666 by Against Me!


----------



## Surlysomething

Something - Beatles


:wubu:


----------



## spookytwigg

the Some Great Reward album by Depeche Mode was released 30 years ago today, it features one of my favourite love songs ever (if only for it's realism)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05qcA4KPI0k"]Somebody by Depeche mode[/ame]


----------



## Dromond

Song and Emotion - Tesla

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM_un3DgG58[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

Beatles - Red Album

The soundtrack of my childhood.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHSGUAxx9MM[/ame]

This doesnt quite fit in with all the cool music recently posted here.. haha But I really like these girls! I recently discovered this song and am in love with it!  i love good harmony and these two girls have mastered it at a very young age! <3


----------



## Amaranthine

I've always loved this song for some reason (oh my god, that trumpet section.) And I don't usually have the patience for music videos, but this one is so peculiar it draws me in. Though it doesn't hurt that John Linnell looks pretty cute in it. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhjSzjoU7OQ[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

Amaranthine said:


> I've always loved this song for some reason (oh my god, that trumpet section.) And I don't usually have the patience for music videos, but this one is so peculiar it draws me in. Though it doesn't hurt that John Linnell looks pretty cute in it.



Gotta love Birdhouse in your soul, most of the Flood album is pretty great really.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEZOoMqA3hg[/ame]


----------



## Treach

I am pleased by the TMBG turn this thread has taken. Ana Ng is my jam!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEjutUbgpH8[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

I have owned this album for years but haven't listened to it in like forever and a day. I forgot how awesome it is 

*I especially love the bridge on this song*


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUuitP7KLkE[/ame]


----------



## Amaranthine

This video pretty much never fails to bring joy into my life. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avvh5H-EPWU[/ame]


----------



## GhostEater

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhjk5x54bsE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYqNcEmP7bM[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRPpCqXYoos[/ame]


----------



## Treach

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExVtrghW5Y4[/ame]


----------



## BChunky

One of my favorites "Aerials" by System Of A Down (SOAD)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-iepu3EtyE[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

You + Me - Rose Ave

Frazey Ford - Indian Ocean


:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

And this, which is so badass "I don't know, I don't know".
Seriously, you need to get this into your ear holes.


Letterman

Foos/Heart


Foos/ZBB


----------



## Rojodi

"Fantasy"
Aldo Nova

If someone says this is an oldie, we're rumblin'!


----------



## Surlysomething

This starts tonight on HBO!

_ Dave Grohl, the bands frontman, is delivering an unprecedented eight-part HBO documentary series that digs deep into the heart and soul of Americas musical identity
_

Sonic Highways - Foo Fighters


----------



## Yakatori

_Eaton Rifles_ - *The Jam*
_Transmission_- *Joy Division*

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xrRkLlol9Q[/ame]



Surlysomething said:


> "_I'm somewhat obsessed with "Yacht Rock" right now.
> 
> Judge not, that ye be not judged. _"


Should be required viewing for the entirety of BHM/FFA board, I think.


----------



## redheadzrule1074

I just discovered The Script, their song No Words has been on repeat for 7 hours!


----------



## shadowedmorning

This song performed by this singer (it's a cover) is really high on my list this week. I heard her on America's Got Talent and she gives me goosebumps.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PibJDWyTyxg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PibJDWyTyxg[/ame]


----------



## Goreki

Fallout New Vegas soundtrack. I use it to help me get to sleep. And when I'm busy pretending to be in a dead world, and nobody else exists.


----------



## Yakatori

shadowedmorning said:


> "_This song performed by this singer (it's a cover) is really high on my list this week...._"


I don't like the song in it's original/radio version. But this, I do kind of like. The singer, the performance, etc...

I think a lot of people underestimate what goes into a truly great cover; which, I feel, is very much about that fine balance of simply _interpreting the song_. Being, at once, both authentically oneself and also equally true to the piece. As opposed to "_re-making_" or "_re-interpreting_." Or, alternatively, trying to sound like someone else.


----------



## shadowedmorning

Yakatori said:


> I don't like the song in it's original/radio version. But this, I do kind of like. The singer, the performance, etc...
> 
> I think a lot of people underestimate what goes into a truly great cover; which, I feel, is very much about that fine balance of simply _interpreting the song_. Being, at once, both authentically oneself and also equally true to the piece. As opposed to "_re-making_" or "_re-interpreting_." Or, alternatively, trying to sound like someone else.



That's a great point, and I think that's one of the things I love most about that video (besides the fact that I enjoy her voice). I had never heard the song before I heard her sing it, and then I heard the original on the radio earlier this week and was completely disappointed. 

Emily took that song and made it something unique to herself without losing the essence of it, and that's an amazing thing.


----------



## GhostEater

Yakatori said:


> _Eaton Rifles_ - *The Jam*
> _Transmission_- *Joy Division*



I read that as The Jam Division, which sounds delicious, but doesn't exist. I really wish I could get some sleep already!


----------



## Treach

Continuing the trend of my music tastes being all over the place, and in celebration of the binge drinking I'm going to be getting into tonight, here's this:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53WG_7hqMQE[/ame]


----------



## LeoGibson

A great song and funny video too!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhkHG-oKCEU]She Left Me For Jesus[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dead Friend by Against Me!


----------



## spookytwigg

Been really in need of cello music recently (it always gets me right at the soul) so I've been listening to zoe keating again. I love what people can do with one instrument and some tech. 

For good examples of her work see the path or Tetrishead.


----------



## Surlysomething

I rocked Gorillaz on my way to work.

Good times.


----------



## Yakatori

But I kind of like the way this particular guy does it. For a number of songs now. I also like how it's sort of instructive for the young people who haven't quite been there yet, just as far as what it's really supposed to feel like:

_Lovin' You is Fun_ - Easton Corbin 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSTPIUz_QY4[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

So the flaming lips have done a "Sgt peppers lonely hearts club band" cover album called with a little help from my fwends. 

It's hard to decide how I feel about it after listening, it's certainly not an atrocious album but it just seems wrong to cover an album that was already so perfect.


----------



## ODFFA

Celtic-y metal, where have you been all my life?? :wubu:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w2m-TeLi6I[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BydhnjYe-nc[/ame]


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> Celtic-y metal, where have you been all my life?? :wubu:



Oh man, Eluveitie! Folk metal is delightful; there's a ton of it, and a lot of variety within the genre. So it goes with metal, generally. Ensiferum is also a pretty solid folk metal band: 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEekU065iw0[/ame]


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> Celtic-y metal, where have you been all my life?? :wubu:



can't lie, she could be singing the fraggle rock theme tune and i would have been so sold. Good find

on the second,(liked it too) it put me to mind of a metal cover of a proper old Mike Oldfield track. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UOAwakPdtk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UOAwakPdtk[/ame]


----------



## Cookie

Yay I love Eluveitie too! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBZCmIBmuF4[/ame]


----------



## biglynch

please feel free to send me any metal covers.

Any.


----------



## Amaranthine

biglynch said:


> please feel free to send me any metal covers.
> 
> Any.



Any, you say? 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDFmNgmaEe0[/ame]


----------



## Cookie

biglynch said:


> please feel free to send me any metal covers.
> 
> Any.



Metal covers!! <3 Here's 5:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcIdCfrmNKQ[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN4GTWBoFSI[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3UebW-dGPY[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uzpTyivXMI[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO7NN9w9Z_g[/ame]


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> Any, you say?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDFmNgmaEe0



nailed it!



Cookie said:


> Metal covers!! <3 Here's 5:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcIdCfrmNKQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN4GTWBoFSI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3UebW-dGPY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uzpTyivXMI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO7NN9w9Z_g



4 miss one hit, id not heard the Sting of the bumblebee.

and the abba one is from a super cool album
http://www.amazon.com/Abba-Metal-Various-Artists/dp/B00005L8KE

custards super trouper a personal fav
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69PHXPtETOs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69PHXPtETOs[/ame]


----------



## Cookie

The Super Trouper and Mr. Sandman covers are awesome


----------



## spookytwigg

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eMyAbg6CWQ[/ame]

Not everybody's idea of metal but I love me some Birthday Massacre, adding 80's covers to the mix is just the best route to fun.


----------



## biglynch

spookytwigg said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eMyAbg6CWQ
> 
> Not everybody's idea of metal but I love me some Birthday Massacre, adding 80's covers to the mix is just the best route to fun.



Good work Spooky old boy, top covering!


----------



## spookytwigg

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcF1oByia9M[/ame]

I heard this version before I heard the original... But in my opinion it kinda walks all over it. Also their cover of Snowblind by Black Sabbath is great.


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> Oh man, Eluveitie! Folk metal is delightful; there's a ton of it, and a lot of variety within the genre. So it goes with metal, generally. Ensiferum is also a pretty solid folk metal band:



They sound fantabulous, thank you!

Also, this cover's pretty decent 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQb9_-wNVG8[/ame]

ETA: There's also a Relient K cover of this, but somehow, I prefer the above one. Even though it doesn't sound quite as....well-produced?


----------



## Amaranthine

I'd be remiss if I didn't link some of my favorite classical music metal covers. And a metal leekspin. Surely someone remembers leekspin. It was originally a Finnish folk song, so it makes sense that a Finnish band would perform it. Also, and feel free to mock me, an acapella metal cover of The Final Countdown. Pretty much every part of that seems worth mocking...yet I still enjoy it. 

(I swear the first song picks up eventually. 3 min in.) 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z52_oW7NIWw[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txwlKqt01TQ[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a247R3mNs5A[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYc2284BnP0[/ame]


----------



## TwilightStarr

In This Moment - Blood


----------



## biglynch

Remember that I said that I like cover versions, well this is a smart version. 

Is being used as as part of a channel advert.

Enjoy
[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jYluMAO1b7Y"]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jYluMAO1b7Y[/ame]


----------



## forp1940

I love system of a down's cover of metro. It is my second favorite song off the soundtrack of Dracula 2000. I adore the movie as well. good choice there spookytwigg


----------



## spookytwigg

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z_YyGw-gyL0[/ame]

Another cover, one of my favourites (inspired by the release of the "art of McCartney" album today).


----------



## forp1940

Never heard that one til now of course. I really like that one. You got anymore lol?


----------



## Yakatori

I dunno if it has something to do with the breadth or scale or scope of the _Irish Diaspora_; but, for anything with an even vaguely Irish flavor, it can generally find a somewhat comfortable local niche. To where a lot of these bands, I'm sure, are fairly successful commercially-speaking, even if there are many more potential listeners that have never even heard of them.

E.g., when I was in school, this one band we'd always go to see wherever the were playing, especially around St. Patrick's:

"_Forty Shades of Blue_"- *Black 47*​[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjkaNDgBBtU[/ame]

Always a great time, fantastic shows in small(ish), more intimate venues (literally, a bar, packed to the gills). Weirdly, outside of NYC or the Capital District/Hudson Valley, you talk to people who you'd otherwise think would be into it and it's like they've never even heard of them!?

Similarly, these other guys are huge all around New England. But I wonder how many of the rest of you are more familiar with the rest of their songs, aside from this more recognizable cover: 

_Finnegan's Wake_ - *DropKick Murphys*​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geX8IVBv4wk[/ame]


----------



## Goreki

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glR2hFrq4ks[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

My favourite singer is coming out with a new album with his longtime backup band, The Dukes. I'm super stoked.

Check it out, LeoGibson!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Payback - Flaw

Kickin' it old school, listening to my boys Flaw! \m/

I miss those kids, haven't seen them in FOREVER!!


----------



## Yakatori

Although it kind of takes a while to develop.

_Dream House_ - *Deaf Heaven*​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWyVhIBmdGw[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TSN_Dam1uM0[/ame]

New beat by Mariachi El Bronx. 

This is from one of my favourite albums this year. I'm kind of in love with it.


----------



## Esther

spookytwigg said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TSN_Dam1uM0
> 
> New beat by Mariachi El Bronx.
> 
> This is from one of my favourite albums this year. I'm kind of in love with it.



I like these guys.


----------



## TwilightStarr

February Seven - The Avett Brothers


----------



## Yakatori

_Savior_ - *Rise Against*​[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0[/ame]
(Woah. Woah.)​


----------



## MattB

Viva Canada!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0aAaecGp9g[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

I've just moved flat, it means all my CDs have suddenly become loads more visible and I've been listening to tonnes of my old favourites. 

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rsUDKQSzdoA[/ame]

Firstly "can't stand the Rezillos"by the Rezillos, just a super fun album. Somewhere between punk and new wave, lots of art school appreciation with the pure riot passion of punk. Also it's a solid slab of pop sensibility that makes it one of my all time favourite UK punk albums. 

But my favourite punk album from the UK comes from these guys.

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6_dlBTFnffw[/ame]

Machine gun etiquette by the Damned is just rammed full of great tracks and helped lay the foundations for the goth scene in the 80's.

They were always one of the more theatrical bands from the era and of the punk set had much better musicianship to back it all up. Tunes like this and smash it up helped prove that they weren't just another group of snotty kids who'd half seen a guitar before so could probably play it ok.


Here ends my random lecture.


----------



## Surlysomething

One of my faves.

The Grey Album - DJ Dangermouse/Jay-Z


:bow:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Inside Out - Twisted Method


----------



## freakyfred

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YrD0zBle_0[/ame]

Was re-watching Terminator yesterday. Love this song in it.


----------



## Rojodi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbrOo_8wHa4&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI&index=148"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbrOo_8wHa4&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI&index=148[/ame]


----------



## Rojodi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz4YQZ01Q_A&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI&index=110&shuffle=37947"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz4YQZ01Q_A&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI&index=110&shuffle=37947[/ame]


----------



## Rojodi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2azO25JtFo&index=133&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2azO25JtFo&index=133&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI[/ame]


----------



## Rojodi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctwqa3QCwMw&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI&index=70"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctwqa3QCwMw&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI&index=70[/ame]


----------



## tankyguy

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pl_G-xMiBog[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zQNz2grBOPc[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

#tbt

Crazy.Sexy.Cool


----------



## Rojodi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbrOo_8wHa4&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI&index=147"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbrOo_8wHa4&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI&index=147[/ame]

Everyday to me is a throwback. The new sound, with autotune, is a joke.


----------



## lucca23v2

> Rojodi;
> 
> Everyday to me is a throwback. The new sound, with autotune, is a joke



I am with you.. I hate autotune....


----------



## spookytwigg

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y5GtaTrPHM[/ame]

As it's the season.


----------



## Aust99

Passenger - scare away the dark


----------



## Yakatori

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvMyCFAVIqs[/ame]
_&#12302;E&#12303;MV_ - *tricot*​


----------



## Surlysomething

New Mavericks album on NPR's First Listen page.


Love these guys.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Last Good Day of the Year - Cousteau

I don't know what it is about this song but whenever I hear it, I want to wear a dress and dance around barefoot :blush:

A dress like this:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Been on a big Reverend Horton Heat kick lately


----------



## Rojodi

John Waite - Change 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApZ1aD8nYEk&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI&index=128&shuffle=3496"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApZ1aD8nYEk&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI&index=128&shuffle=3496[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel like such a newb but I can't figure out how you all are embedding your videos. 

I bet i'll feel like an ass when I find out. Haha


----------



## MattB

Surlysomething said:


> I feel like such a newb but I can't figure out how you all are embedding your videos.
> 
> I bet i'll feel like an ass when I find out. Haha



I just copy the YouTube link directly from the address bar and it's been embedding...


----------



## Surlysomething

My favourite guy playing a song off his new album Terraplane.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m__J7X2gObE&feature=share&fb_ref=share[/ame]


Well shit, I was using the actual Youtube link. How silly of me. Haha

Thanks!


----------



## Yakatori

Maybe it has something to do with a software update.

This band, I think they're kind of interesting in how they rotate the singing duties from one song to the next. It's not really my scene, but *Saoirse* got me into them:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIy2wyEV0qc[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbrUzJlTffs[/ame]

Also, I post it in here as something of an example for some of you (on BHM board) who are already making your own music. But, maybe, at times, are feeling limited by the quality of your own voice. As these guys, none of them- really, have any kind of spectacular singing talent. Because that's not really what any of it is about, the technical quality of a(nyone's) voice or any such instrument. It's really more about what you're doing with it. What you're saying, the substance. And the sincerity. The energy going into it and coming out.


----------



## ODFFA

I shall adopt you as my theme song, and I shall nickname you "OD's Theme Song."

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjliwE2V2Ro[/ame]

Did I mention it's instrumental? Sorry about that. Not really.


----------



## Tad

I needed some new music to listen to this morning (just one of those days) and you all delivered handsomely! Thanks Surly, Yakatori, Odette 

BTW, the reason that I needed some other music was that this song has been stuck in my head since my son played the CD last night.country isnt my thing, broadly speaking, but there are plenty of exceptions and Corb Lund is one of them. But although I like the song, 16 hours of it running through my head is enough now, so I'll pass it along to you all....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S00y75ebq8[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

Corb Lund is some good stuff!





Tad said:


> I needed some new music to listen to this morning (just one of those days) and you all delivered handsomely! Thanks Surly, Yakatori, Odette
> 
> BTW, the reason that I needed some other music was that this song has been stuck in my head since my son played the CD last night.country isnt my thing, broadly speaking, but there are plenty of exceptions and Corb Lund is one of them. But although I like the song, 16 hours of it running through my head is enough now, so I'll pass it along to you all....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S00y75ebq8


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> I needed some new music to listen to this morning (just one of those days) and you all delivered handsomely! Thanks Surly, Yakatori, Odette
> 
> BTW, the reason that I needed some other music was that this song has been stuck in my head since my son played the CD last night.country isnt my thing, broadly speaking, but there are plenty of exceptions and Corb Lund is one of them. But although I like the song, 16 hours of it running through my head is enough now, so I'll pass it along to you all....





Surlysomething said:


> Corb Lund is some good stuff!



I like me some Corb Lund but Hayes Carll is the real deal. If you don't know his music, you should. A few good ones to start would be, Bad Liver And A Broken Heart, Little Rock, and She Left Me For Jesus. 

No I'm off to spotify The Hurtin' Albertan!


----------



## Surlysomething

I need to check him out for sure.

Thanks, R. :happy:



LeoGibson said:


> I like me some Corb Lund but Hayes Carll is the real deal. If you don't know his music, you should. A few good ones to start would be, Bad Liver And A Broken Heart, Little Rock, and She Left Me For Jesus.
> 
> No I'm off to spotify The Hurtin' Albertan!


----------



## Surlysomething

Everytime I hear this song I wish I was driving on the freeway singing the hell out of it. :bow:



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdEQkRq_xrw[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori

Elton John's kind of interesting. I feel like he's both, simultaneously, under and overrated. Overrated by a large part of his fan-base (older gays who like piano bars & show-tunes, moms who like soft-rock hits). Still, too readily dismissed by many without much appreciation of whatever's solidly in those particular styles.

Which, I think, the campy sort of context he seems trapped in, has something to do with how much and fluidly he borrows from one genre to the next. Like the Dead or Stones; but, obviously, without that kind of live-performance following. Where quite as many musicians are both hearing and talking about it all together. And, that he's "just half" of a song-writing team of which the other half is largely invisible.

From one of my favorite of his albums: 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpJqesGI-vA[/ame]

_We All Fall in Love Sometimes_ - *Elton John*​


----------



## Surlysomething

I think he's had a pretty amazing career. He's talented enough to flow through each generation and be relevant. I really love going back though and revisiting where he started. His voice was strong and clear.




Yakatori said:


> Elton John's kind of interesting. I feel like he's both, simultaneously, under and overrated. Overrated by a large part of his fan-base (older gays who like piano bars & show-tunes, moms who like soft-rock hits). Still, too readily dismissed by many without much appreciation of whatever's solidly in those particular styles.
> 
> Which, I think, the campy sort of context he seems trapped in, has something to do with how much and fluidly he borrows from one genre to the next. Like the Dead or Stones; but, obviously, without that kind of live-performance following. Where quite as many musicians are both hearing and talking about it all together. And, that he's "just half" of a song-writing team of which the other half is largely invisible.
> 
> From one of my favorite of his albums:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpJqesGI-vA
> 
> _We All Fall in Love Sometimes_ - *Elton John*​


----------



## Yakatori

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BvL1LxdJdQ[/ame]
_The End of Radio_ - *Shellac*​


----------



## Surlysomething

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oib0a2_itA[/ame]


:wubu::batting:


this song is pure sex..


----------



## Surlysomething

Still so freakin' badass. :smitten:


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5uB9kMFh80[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

Hits me right in the feelings...


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEYJbyH1Cns[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

New! 

Jon Spencer Blues Explosion - Freedom Tower - No Wave Dance Party 2015


I saw these guys a few times back in the day and they rip shit UP!


----------



## Surlysomething

And then there's this: Alabama Shakes - Sound & Color :bow:

You're welcome.


----------



## LeoGibson

Willie and Merle. 'nuff said

It's All Going To Pot


----------



## Yakatori

But this is the one that....
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVGOVHHQeLQ[/ame]

Kind of weird, are they. English, their's is pretty good, yah?


----------



## Surlysomething

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLvpZwN9Oko[/ame]

Hands down the best U2 song ever recorded.

I've seen them three times. Once in the 80's and twice in the 90's. :bow:


----------



## ODFFA

Further proof that the Germans are the masters of interesting, yet perfect music combinations. And anything to do with metal.

This one's light classical & electro-medieval. Just gorgeous.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq_YVbWo_48[/ame]


This one's also folksy, but much harder and much more modern. Usually I'm not a fan of lots of speaking + some growling. But this! Gah :happy:
ETA: Another little bonus - as far as I can make out, the lyrics aren't even all that dark. Title translation = Fly With Me

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHwhG_7jop4[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

:wubu:



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp064T7rQSk[/ame]


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> Further proof that the Germans are the masters of interesting, yet perfect music combinations. And anything to do with metal.
> 
> This one's light classical & electro-medieval. Just gorgeous.



I know essentially no German, however this song ended up being perfect for me this afternoon.

a) great sound to it!
b) I was writing instructions on how to perform tests that don't exist yet, and for which we haven't even defined the equipment. So listening to something I didn't understand seemed thematically appropriate


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> I know essentially no German, however this song ended up being perfect for me this afternoon.
> 
> a) great sound to it!
> b) I was writing instructions on how to perform tests that don't exist yet, and for which we haven't even defined the equipment. So listening to something I didn't understand seemed thematically appropriate



Yay! Delighted that it could provide you with aural *and* metaphorical solace. Day made 



Surlysomething said:


> :wubu:
> 
> *Ryan Adams - Lucky Now*



What a brilliant song. It reminded me of my favourite Anne of Green Gables quote: How lucky I am to have something that makes saying goodbye so hard.


----------



## Surlysomething

He's just amazing. One of the most under-rated artists out there.



ODFFA said:


> Yay! Delighted that it could provide you with aural *and* metaphorical solace. Day made
> 
> 
> 
> What a brilliant song. It reminded me of my favourite Anne of Green Gables quote: How lucky I am to have something that makes saying goodbye so hard.


----------



## ODFFA

Just discovered this song. Simply too gosh-darn lovely not to share ^^

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJF7ckLYve0[/ame]


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Wow i love that! Especially as her voice trips lightly along the fast bits


----------



## Surlysomething

Hey Monday morning, how's it going?


Morning Phase - Beck


:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDsJFq4EZFE[/ame]



Right in the feelings. :wubu:


----------



## dwesterny

Hmmm I didn't check all 100 pages of songs posted. I doubt I'm the first person to think this song fits. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTeJwLVWUr8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTeJwLVWUr8[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

This is such a damn fine album.


The Healing Game - Van Morrison


----------



## dwesterny

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt1Pwfnh5pc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt1Pwfnh5pc[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDkdVsN0keM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDkdVsN0keM[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

On a Pink Floyd kick today.

If you survive till to 2005...
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QzOzLqlPpM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QzOzLqlPpM[/ame]

Green is the colour, I just do like old Floyd so much. Maybe that's why this comes to mind.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRZCzxI-akU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRZCzxI-akU[/ame]

Notice the similarity of the bass to the Dr. Who theme song
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1x64BXAxDE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1x64BXAxDE[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

The new Ryan Adams TS album, *1989*, is great. So loving it.

I'm not a Taylor Swift fan, but these are really well done songs. I do give her props for having writing credits on all of them. 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## Canes5xChamps

Still listening to classic rock i.e. Led Zeppelin and Jimi Hendrix. Ask this same question in 5, 10 or 20 years or on my last day on earth, the answer will never change. Thank God.


----------



## dwesterny

Harry Chapin
[ame="https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=US82GS9PCIk"]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=US82GS9PCIk[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

New Adele November 20th! :bounce::bow:


----------



## Rojodi

Because we need a little baby Groot dancing in our lives. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YiIxopZKpY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YiIxopZKpY[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQHsXMglC9A[/ame]


New Adele!

First song released for her new album 25 that will be out Nov. 20.

It's gorgeous and oh so her.


----------



## dwesterny

Not a much of a fan of youtube fan created videos but I like the song.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvBPCm25z4I[/ame]


----------



## Duskfall73

Started off with Cyclone Temple and now listening to Heathen


----------



## Tubbyduck

Yo peeps! Have some Extreme - Money(In God we trust)
https://youtu.be/HmwCrSADUMY?list=PLA8DBF1664D74D320

I kind of woke up to this today.


----------



## dwesterny

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4-IZTZkTY8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4-IZTZkTY8[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs8y3kneqrs[/ame]

Listen to it once and try understand the lyrics. Then listen to it again with the white text lyrics below highlighted. Pretty interesting how precisely he can mumble.

Unsealed
On a porch a letter sat
Then you said I want to leave it again
Once I saw him
On a beach of weathered sand
And on the sand I want to leave it again
On a weekend want to wish it all way
And they called an I said an I want what
I said an I call out again
And the reason oughta leave her calm I know
I said I know what I wear that a box or the bag
Oh yeah can you see them?
Out on the porch
Ah, but they don't wave
I see them
Round the front way, yeah
And I know and I know
I don't want to stay
Make me cry
I see
I don't know there's something else
I want to drum it all away
An I said
"I don't, I don't know whether I was the boxer or the bag"
Oh yeah can you see them?
Out on the porch
Ah, but they don't wave
I see them
Round the front way, yeah
And I know and I know


----------



## MattB

It's a Katatonia night...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s03U1v86Obo[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smVYvnnqewA[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An4uDegHB8s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An4uDegHB8s[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXon4KB2cvQ[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An2a1_Do_fc[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori

I think so, anyway. I also like this pianist that he seems to work with regularly. I want to say he has, like, a Jerry Orbach type of quality about him.

Although, I'm not so sure about what he (Porter) does at the very end. Not sure what to make of that, how he handled that.

_No Love Dying_ - *Gregory Porter*​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2v1gS_VRBU[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yg8MuaWMT0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yg8MuaWMT0[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sps7YxLeYM[/ame]


Absolutely beautiful and ambient textures. This music has some interesting jazz elements; simplistic and relaxing.


----------



## Yakatori

Very relatable, accessible, for someone like me:

_Code #829_ - *A-F-R-O*​[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=547DlGNUnMA[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori

_Savior_ - *Rise Against*​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0[/ame]


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I've been listening to a lot of soundtracks at work lately because they don't have words. The words let me concentrate on work instead of lyrics which allow me to get more work done. I also feel a sense of urgency when I listen to soundtracks, which keep me working. 

This has been what I've been listening to this week. I can't get enough of this song. 

https://youtu.be/oLSdl-CdOBo?t=22m4s


----------



## dwesterny

I don't always invade Poland, but when I do I listen to Carl Orff.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkZzroPyOdI[/ame]

Or Wagner, I guess.


----------



## tankyguy

1999 called me up last night. Said the .com tech bubble was still going strong so entering college now I'll have a bright future waiting. It said movies like the Matrix show entertainment is going to get ever more original and creative and the Internet will help smart people connect with other smart people to grow knowledge, so long as we patch for Y2K. It said we've never been safer and more free; that the 21st century holds nothing but promise and we should leave behind the nihilism of Generation X.

I hung up.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXcDhCX1D48[/ame]


----------



## ODFFA

I love this cover! The slight tempo increase is kind of unfortunate, but I'll confess I'm a sucker for the "pretty" vocals.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyotn-3qycM[/ame]


----------



## LeoGibson

For some reason I thought about this song the other day and have been playing it a fair amount since.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YL7ALghfi8[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1Ap66som1o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1Ap66som1o[/ame]

words words words


----------



## Cobra Verde

I forgot how much I loved this album. Now that I know the origin of every sample and film reference after watching countless horror movies it plays so much differently for me than it did when I first heard it....TWENTY ONE YEARS AGO!?!?!? That just can't be right. I know it is because I'm a pimp at math but still...shit. I'm 100. 



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLRy0S-y[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori

They sent me in the complete opposite direction of where I live, to a private clinic in really nice neighborhood. Well, more expensive than where I live, anyway. 

So, sitting pretty close next to me, in the waiting room, is this girl who looks distinctly familiar. 

I kept glancing over at her, practicing my interpretation of a comically unsubtle knowing-expression; but she would not make eye-contact, for even a second. I dunno, I guess I was just being naive to presume she'd want to actually meet someone who'd recognized her? Which, I can also understand her not expecting it; since, it appeared, I was the only one either noticing her or even trying to be noticed myself. And the other patients mostly all seemed much older. 

My final, last ditch effort was going to be to walk right up to the receptionist, hopefully before either of us was called, and say something like, _Hey, you guys don't....you know, <starts-to-whisper> ever get any famous-people in here, right?_ As I start to roll my eyes toward her sitting directly behind me. 

However, of course, I very quickly thought better of it. 

_Coffee_ - *Sylvan Esso*​[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhyD2qchkEw[/ame]


----------



## ODFFA

Latest Celtic Woman album is all I could've dreamed of. It's unusual for a sombre song to be my favourite of the lot, but oh my god, this one:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJPAYEs8IL8[/ame]


----------



## Kristal

Unbreakable - Susana

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOa-9l2RTVw[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

Yo ding dong man, ding dong. ding dong, yo.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2mU6USTBRE[/ame]


----------



## ODFFA

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1pDpXxlvSg[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpqm-05R2Jk[/ame]

_Since I Left You_ - *The Avalanches*​
This video makes me think of 'the Aussies,' all of them, the whole lot them.


----------



## Yakatori

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzCukmO4fhg&list=RDNzCukmO4fhg[/ame]

_You Oughta Know_ - *Das Racist*​


----------



## Yakatori

He has an almost, I wanna say, Eric B. (of_ &-Rakim_) type of quality. For his beer-holding and watch-looking and overall detached-observation. Kind of helps, I think, to make this type of music and band more _accessible_, _relatable_, for folks like me. Helps to detract from lead-singer's (personal injury) lawyer-quality and the man-bun, & etc... shown there-in 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwThU60H5gY&list=PLOgRxQHq3bfsouqQTnGRqE8KQLjOGMM5z[/ame]

_I Can't Control Myself_ - *Strange Names*​


----------



## ODFFA

I just found a little piece of personal heaven :happy:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1RnFSBpQ-U[/ame]


----------



## Tad

Gord Downie, front man for The Tragically Hip passed away yesterday. My mental playlist is just all Hip today. I can in no way choose favorites, I just want to hug all their songs close and not let go today, but here are a few that happen to be in my head right now.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieQH6X_XBJo[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9wW9ENBPlQ[/ame]

And this one recorded during their final tour, when he was already suffering from incurable brain cancer

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzHK2aMivco[/ame]


----------



## Wanderer

dwesterny said:


> Yo ding dong man, ding dong. ding dong, yo.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2mU6USTBRE




I like the opening to "Eat It", myself. I like imagining myself as the guy who's too fat to exit the manhole... :eat2::eat1:


----------



## Kristal




----------



## Kristal




----------



## MattB




----------



## LeoGibson

Today is all Stones.


----------



## LeoGibson




----------



## Yakatori

Gotta contribute at least something to both (music) threads. In consideration to each (respective) OP:

_Changes_ - (*Black Sabbath *cover) featuring* Charles Bradley *​


----------



## Yakatori

Thought some of you guys might appreciate this:

_Boys_ - *Lizzo*​


----------



## Yakatori

I feel like this video really compliments the song:

_The List_* - Moonchild *
​


----------



## Eric

in my head all day


----------



## Yakatori

These are some good songs for older folks, dealing with mid-life angst, the needed recalibration after one thing or another:



_You Worry Me_ - *Nathaniel Rateliff & The Night Sweats*​
^My go-to for early, early morning wake-ups, high-fiber muffins and black coffee as dark as the bleak night sky to brace yourself against. Getting ready to do some big job. 




_Somebody Else Will_ - *Justin Moore*​
^This one is really good for when you're starting out with trying a new statin-blocker and are just kind of trying to hype yourself up into doing something particularly strenuous or otherwise dangerous, ill-advised.



_Somewhere With You_* - Kenny Chesney*
​^Righty-tighty in tighty-whities laments the loss of his lady counter-part. 



_Running On Empty_ - *Jackson Brown*​
^Quintessential old-fart anthem, required listening, do not pass '_Go_.'



_One Step Up_* -**Bruce Springsteen *​

^Best for last, The Master.


----------



## LeoGibson

Getting a little heavier today. 



Bonus BHM eye candy for the ffa’s out there!


----------



## Funtastic curves

This played in my head all day yesterday while working.


----------



## ODFFA




----------



## daddyoh70




----------



## Yakatori

Is that what I think it means when he says _the real-thing about you_?

_A New Light_ - *John Mayer*​WhatdoIdo withallthis? WhatdoIdo withallthis?


----------



## Metallicalover99

Lately I've been listening to Ozzy Osbourne's "Live and Loud" album. Each and every song is taken to a new level by hearing its live recording.


----------



## ODFFA




----------



## ODFFA




----------

